# ~*~SAKS Code thread~*~



## pinpin!

Hi, 
Does anyone have any discount codes for saks to spare? I already know of the one for free shipping "SHOPSFA", but I'm really looking for the 10% new customer code - it would be greatly appreciated! I just signed up for one - and unfortunately it takes days to receive an email. TIA!


----------



## abd_ren_ren

Hi all,

Here is a Saks Free Shipping Code:SHOPSFA. no minumum. 

I don't know when it will expire, but it's good now. 

The Code WINTER only valid on orders over 200 bucks. 

Enjoy.


----------



## abd_ren_ren

Bergdorf Goodman freeshipping code on oders over 100.

CODE:RETURN


----------



## truth_seeker

wow. thats good information. thanks


----------



## Bri 333

The code worked!! Thanks so much. Used it tonight to get a beautiful DVF top.


----------



## mielikki55

Does anyone have a 10% Off Saks Welcome code that they're not going to use?  If not, could you PM it to me?  TIA!!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

too bad SHOPSFA didn't work for me (my order was $22)...


----------



## baglady2007

Got a card that says use "shopbty" to get $25 off $100 beauty purchase at saks.com


----------



## txngo

any brand exclusions?


----------



## loliver

Thank you!


----------



## baglady2007

txngo said:


> any brand exclusions?




None are listed on the card


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks! New some more D&G!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks.. will be buying more Chanel lipsticks...


----------



## babyontheway

Can you use this in conjunction with beauty event?


----------



## samplesally

Thanks! I need lipstick and moisturizer.


----------



## Quigs

Thanks for posting.


----------



## karetotalk

oh wow, how exciting. thanks for posting!


----------



## k76

What about perfume?


----------



## pond23

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## cabear00

Do we have to pay shipping fees on the internet order?


----------



## baglover4ever

can i use this one with my gift card?


----------



## kururu

thanks~


----------



## edwina

thanks for posting


----------



## reichan

Thanks for posting!!  Hoping Nordstrom will pricematch!!


----------



## baglady2007

babyontheway said:


> Can you use this in conjunction with beauty event?




I believe so as there are not exclusions listed


----------



## chinableu

Baglady,

You rock!!


----------



## designerdreams

Thanks! How can we get Nordies to price match? I would much rather get my makeup from Nordstrom.


----------



## reichan

Code is up and running!!  I usually just price match via live chat or if I have the actual coupon I'll go in store.



designerdreams said:


> Thanks! How can we get Nordies to price match? I would much rather get my makeup from Nordstrom.


----------



## karetotalk

hmm since you can only use two coupon codes, i can't decide which ones i should use. i could try the $25 off and FS probably for the best deal, but then you get no samples. is this online only?


----------



## Elle Candy

karetotalk said:


> hmm since you can only use two coupon codes, i can't decide which ones i should use. i could try the $25 off and FS probably for the best deal, but then you get no samples. is this online only?


 

If you have saks credit card, you can always get free shipping.


----------



## Elle Candy

thanks for sharing the code.    DO u know if i want to order several items each item over $100, can i get $25 off on every item?


----------



## j0yc3

thanks for posting! 

anyone can't get through the chanel rouge coco? this is the only thing I want and I can't seem to get through chanel's flash site


----------



## Love Of My Life

~~~thanks~~~


----------



## highend

any free shipping codes below $150?


----------



## lovemydeals

Thanks, just placed my order!


----------



## nycmom

thank you SO much for sharing!!!


----------



## macy

How do you add 2 promo codes I can only use 1?


----------



## SanSan

macy said:


> How do you add 2 promo codes I can only use 1?



same here.I can only use either "shipfree2" or "shopbty".


----------



## macy

To add more than 1 code click add code and another box will show up.  I just ordered with the free bag and shopbty.


----------



## dragonfly25

When you're at the final page, click on EDIT PAYMENT & PROMO CODE, add secode code and you're done!


----------



## SanSan

macy said:


> To add more than 1 code click add code and another box will show up.  I just ordered with the free bag and shopbty.


I ordered over $150 and willing to use free shipping and $25 off (don't want free bag and samples). I got following message:
"Adding promotional code SHOPBTY will disqualify you for promotional code SHIPFREE2. Please remove SHIPFREE2 first."


----------



## karetotalk

Elle Candy said:


> If you have saks credit card, you can always get free shipping.



thanks that's good to know, elle! too bad i don't have a saks card... otherwise i would probably spend a lot more than i already do there lol.


----------



## macy

Also used *** for rebate and am a saks holder so got free shipping


----------



## randr21

it's not working for me, only have a few lipsticks in my cart, over $100...how weird.  

Update: D&G lipstick (probably anything from them) is not included in this promo


----------



## missjulie80

has anyone gotten nordstroms to price match?


----------



## designerdreams

reichan said:


> Code is up and running!!  I usually just price match via live chat or if I have the actual coupon I'll go in store.



I did a live chat with Nordstrom and they said they wouldn't do a price match because the code is on display on the website for all to use. I didn't get a postcard in the mail. If there was a copy of this online (that is, if it's valid in stores as well) I'd print it out and take it to my local Nordies.

Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## mho94

Thanks so much! Just got more La Mer eye concentrate! I tried to buy La Prairie eye cream to see if you could get $25 per every $100 spent but you can't. So, its just $25 off for a beauty purchase over $100, period.  Still an awesome deal...


----------



## mho94

By the way, I also confirmed that you can only use the code once per email account. I guess I will need my hubby to sign up so I can get another discount on for some SK-II!


----------



## redrose000

The code is one time use only! :s
I wanted to use up my GC.


----------



## Crzy4MJ

Thanks! Just used code SHOPBTY and PURE to replenish my Chanel moisturizer and loose powder! Wish I could use more than once but still great deal!


----------



## sharonephone

SanSan said:


> I ordered over $150 and willing to use free shipping and $25 off (don't want free bag and samples). I got following message:
> "Adding promotional code SHOPBTY will disqualify you for promotional code SHIPFREE2. Please remove SHIPFREE2 first."



This happened to me to. If your purchase falls below the $150 mark with the $25 off, then it won't work. I had to add another item, and then both codes worked for me. HTH


----------



## SanSan

sharonephone said:


> This happened to me to. If your purchase falls below the $150 mark with the $25 off, then it won't work. I had to add another item, and then both codes worked for me. HTH



Thank you so much! I placed my order.


----------



## sun.shyne

Thanks for the code!!  Just used shopbty with pure.


----------



## jum

is this online only or can you use it in stores?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Katie68506

I have a saks card so do I still need to spend $150 to get the free shipping?  Always wanted to try V&R Flowerbomb & it's $100 exactly.


----------



## lovemydeals

Katie68506 said:


> I have a saks card so do I still need to spend $150 to get the free shipping? Always wanted to try V&R Flowerbomb & it's $100 exactly.


 

If you use your saks card, you don't have to spend $150.  Shipping is free at any dollar amount when you use your saks card.


----------



## Love Of My Life

from what I understand..only online..I called saks and that is what they told me..


----------



## randr21

got my stuff today, thanks OP!


----------



## baglady2007

jum said:


> is this online only or can you use it in stores?




I think you need to have the mailer to use it in store.


----------



## krazydaisy

Good deal thanks for sharing


----------



## jum

thank you Baglady2007 for the post and for the email bag!  really appreciated.  thanks!


----------



## ShkBass

pure no longer works.
And the shipping kills it for me too.


----------



## mdlcal28

Pure just worked for me about 5 minutes ago..along with shopbty....
Decided to give Laura Mercier scrub and moisturizer a try, along with some creme eyeshadow for my crepey eyes!


----------



## stylinchica

pure seems to work now, but you only get the brown bag...guess it's better than nothing though!


----------



## MickMick

Thank you!  I used for Nars products.  I combined with Pure.


----------



## ShkBass

Ok got pure and shopbty to work together.
it was pure and dior9 that didn't work.
Thanks for the post!
Saved $25....wicked!


----------



## viba424

Theres no chance this is still working today is there?


----------



## Vlad

FRIEND4 for 20% off at Saks.com !!

(Also, free shipping on orders of $150 or more with code SHIPFREE2 until April 19th)


----------



## mommy4luke

Thanks for the code.

I just found out Escada and Chloe is included if anyone is interested.  Pretty much everything else Premium is excluded I heard.


----------



## LoveActually1

does anyone know the exclusions?


----------



## Noegirl05

Here is what my SA sent me

Clothes,shoes,& handbags are 20% off.
Cosmetics & skin care are 10% off.
All sunglasses are 20% off. (all designers including chanel,gucci,prada,etc. are included)

Some bag/shoe designers NOT included are Chanel,Gucci,Prada,YSL,Bottega,Valentino,Lanvin,Balenciaga,LV,Jimmy Choo,Louboutin,Manolo.


----------



## babyontheway

I sure hope I can get some sunnies


----------



## Fuschia




----------



## lotuspan

God, I thought it was 25% !


----------



## Classic Chic

It's been trimmed down for sure, but the presale starts on the 19 or earlier depending on your relationship.  If anyone need a good SA, I highly recommend Brandi Deemer @ 210 3414111, C 210 8616982, Brandi_Deemer@s5a.com  

Im eyeing some goodies already !!


----------



## aq7588@

Thanks, I definitely need some sunglasses


----------



## mommy4luke

Oh man I had 3 Saks SA's tell me Chanel Sunnies were excluded so I bought a pair at full price!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^return them & repurchase them once the sale starts.


----------



## simone72

I was able to presale on the 15th in Boca Raton they said it was the 1st day for pre-sale.. so I did.


----------



## sharbear508

I'm disappointed that it's only 20% off this time. I'd rather wait until markdowns.


----------



## DD Wan

mommy4luke said:


> Oh man I had 3 Saks SA's tell me Chanel Sunnies were excluded so I bought a pair at full price!!



I just went to the Saks at 5th Ave. in NYC. Chanel sunnies are included in the F&F.


----------



## wutszyan

man i hope Gucci wallets are included at my Saks..since some places include Chanel and some don't?


----------



## mommy4luke

DD Wan said:


> I just went to the Saks at 5th Ave. in NYC. Chanel sunnies are included in the F&F.



OMG my SA still is telling me they are not included!!  I'm going to need to call around I guess.


----------



## Artegirl

anybody knows if there will be free shipping on any purchase?  I remember, the last 2 F & Fs there was


----------



## eescorpius

How about Dior? There's definitely a Dior bag that I want!


----------



## eescorpius

Great time to buy McQueen scarves if they are not excluded!


----------



## mommy4luke

I tried to get a McQueen scarf and 2 SA's said excluded.  Maybe we need to start a list of Inclusions based on SA cuz this is ridic.!


----------



## meluvs2shop

mommy4luke said:


> OMG my SA still is telling me they are not included!!  I'm going to need to call around I guess.



my SA told me they are and even included a picture of all the chanel sunnies on the wall.


----------



## Tunner

Could you share that picture? I really want to know what they have. Thanks.


meluvs2shop said:


> my SA told me they are and even included a picture of all the chanel sunnies on the wall.


----------



## octyayo

is david yurman included or excluded? wanted to get my mom a cable bracelet for mothers day any assistance is appreciated than PFers!


----------



## chopstix

hmm fine print says "limit of two promo codes per order." i'll be signing up for their mailing list with a new email to get the 10% coupon code as well! hopefully, i'll be able to stack those 2 coupon codes!!


----------



## misstania

chopstix said:


> hmm fine print says "limit of two promo codes per order." i'll be signing up for their mailing list with a new email to get the 10% coupon code as well! hopefully, i'll be able to stack those 2 coupon codes!!


 
Does stacking usually work online, or are you referring to an in-store purchaese? TIA


----------



## chopstix

misstania, the 10% off code is for online use only!

i've never tried to stack coupon codes with Saks before but i hope it works!! i will see how it goes tuesday when the sale starts and report back! got my eyes on a new gucci wallet :]


----------



## mommy4luke

Okay I just heard back from my SA all Chanel and Alexander McQueen is excluded. He has no idea how other SA's are able to pre-sell BUT he does have Chloe, Marc Jacobs,Celine, Dolce, Ferragamo, Burberry, Carlos and Nancy Gonzalez.

AND FENDI!!!!

E-mail Jonathan Pride at Jonathan_Pride@s5a.com
He is in the Boston Saks.

Also if you see something on-line you can e-mai lthe link to him and he can find it for you.  For .com purchases he can do free shipping without the Saks card!! 

I was able to get the Escada top I have been LUSTING for months for 20% off!!


----------



## misstania

mommy4luke said:


> Okay I just heard back from my SA all Chanel and Alexander McQueen is excluded. He has no idea how other SA's are able to pre-sell BUT he does have Chloe, Marc Jacobs,Celine, Dolce, Ferragamo, Burberry, Carlos and Nancy Gonzalez.
> 
> AND FENDI!!!!
> 
> E-mail Jonathan Pride at Jonathan_Pride@s5a.com
> He is in the Boston Saks.
> 
> Also if you see something on-line you can e-mai lthe link to him and he can find it for you. For .com purchases he can do free shipping without the Saks card!!
> 
> I was able to get the Escada top I have been LUSTING for months for 20% off!!


 
Thanks for the heads up! Do you want me to tell him you referred me? If so, feel free to send your name to me via PM!

*chopstix*: Looks like the 10% is stackable online  Thanks!


----------



## misstania

^

*chopstix:* Just an update! I signed up for the mailing list, but don't know if the 10% for first-time online purchasers are still available. It looks like they are running a contest instead (whereby you can gain an entry if you sign up for the mailing list)


----------



## mommy4luke

Whoops sorry Fendi is NOT included~


----------



## canyongirl

chopstix said:


> hmm fine print says "limit of two promo codes per order." i'll be signing up for their mailing list with a new email to get the 10% coupon code as well! hopefully, i'll be able to stack those 2 coupon codes!!



Good idea!  I'm going to try that too.    (fb)


----------



## SassySarah

I bought a pair of Chanel sunglasses on pre-sale today so they ARE included.


----------



## misstania

canyongirl said:


> Good idea! I'm going to try that too.  (fb)


 
Were you able to successfully sign up and get an email with a 10% off code? I actually am a first time online purchaser, but no email


----------



## hopeful_27

I just did a live talk with a saks representative and he told me that chanel purses are included with the friends and family event. This was our conversation:
                        6:53:54 PM   	 System 	
Thank you for holding. An agent will be with you shortly.
                        6:53:59 PM   	 System 	
Colter G.-Saks has joined this session!
                        6:53:59 PM   	 System 	
Connected with Colter G.-Saks
                        6:53:59 PM   	 System 	
Your Session ID: 800308
                        6:54:03 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Welcome to saks.com! My name is Colter G.-Saks. How may I assist you today?
                        6:54:28 PM   	 Patty 	
hi i was wondering in your upcoming event for friends and family if chanel purses apply?
                        6:55:35 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
I'll be happy to assist you with that!
                        6:55:40 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Just one moment please while I research this for you.
                        6:55:41 PM   	 Patty 	
thanks
                        6:56:36 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Thank you for your patience.
                        6:56:45 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Yes it is!!
                        6:56:52 PM   	 Patty 	
really?
                        6:57:12 PM   	 Patty 	
so chanel purses do apply towards the friends and family discount of 20%
                        6:57:21 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
That is correct.
                        6:57:31 PM   	 Patty 	
is there any way i can place an order with you
                        6:59:05 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
I wish, but unfortunately the sale does not begin until Tuesday for online.
                        6:59:05 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
I'm sorry.
                        6:59:37 PM   	 Patty 	
it's ok
                        7:00:06 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Contact us back on Tuesday and we can do it.
                        7:00:20 PM   	 Patty 	
thank you colter, i really appreciate it!
                        7:00:31 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Anytime!
                        7:00:36 PM   	 Colter G.-Saks 	
Can I be of any further assistance to you today?
                        7:00:42 PM   	 Patty 	
nope that will be all

I'm now super excited!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tunner said:


> Could you share that picture? I really want to know what they have. Thanks.



for whatever reason i'm having a difficult time saving the picture. if you like, pm your email addy and i'll forward the email. 
once you click on the picture you'll get to see all the sunglasses.


----------



## canada's

^^^
i really doubt that is the case. i have a feeling that live rep isn't well-versed in F&F. chanel has not been included as long as i can remember.


----------



## sarasmith3269

misstania said:


> Were you able to successfully sign up and get an email with a 10% off code? I actually am a first time online purchaser, but no email


 

I signed up for email too, but no email with code either.  boo.


----------



## mommy4luke

There is NO WAY Chanel bags are included. Some people are having luck with sunnies and maybe make-up but thats it!!  Sorry.


----------



## devoted7

I was trying to checkout on the site and the code wasn't valid...i realized it doesn't start for another couple days. hahaha.


----------



## hopeful_27

ugh... I guess it was wishful thinking then....


----------



## sheanabelle

sharbear508 said:


> I'm disappointed that it's only 20% off this time. I'd rather wait until markdowns.




me too! i loved the 25% last time!


----------



## chopstix

sarasmith3269 said:


> I signed up for email too, but no email with code either.  boo.



 same here!  from here: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/htm...T<>ast_id&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395222441 it says signing up will get you "10% Off Your First Order" but I didn't receive a code yet :[ hopefully it will come in time and they'll allow us to stack coupon codes!


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ i signed up on their mailing list a long time ago to get that 10% off first order coupon but i NEVER got it


----------



## luckygirl83

Does anyone know if Ferragamo is included? Looking for a pair of shoes..


----------



## mommy4luke

Ferragamo is included!


----------



## luckygirl83

Thanks *mommy4luke*! I was wondering, if the shoe is on pre-order, do you think I can just use the online discount code and order it? And if they don't have my size, will Bloomies price match? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bagge

pre-saled chanel sunnies, net cost 275$ incl tax.
this is my first time buying chanel sunnies, do u guys think its a good price? do they generally go on sale?


----------



## justonemore

IF Chanel bags were included - how would you order then online?


----------



## devoted7

for people who are signing up for the Saks email....you should wait a few days (4 days) and it will be sent to your email. be sure to check your spam box too.


----------



## devoted7

justonemore said:


> IF Chanel bags were included - how would you order then online?



You can't. It's only in stores. And I highly doubt they're included. I think that sales rep. is wrong. JMO.


----------



## SassySarah

Saks online F&F starts today MONDAY for Facebook fans!


----------



## SassySarah

And the official exclusion list:

Designer Exclusions include: David Yurman, Chanel, Bugaboo, Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Prada, NorthFace, Hermes, Graff, Cartier, H. Stern, Pomelatto, Buccellati, Garrard, Bvlgari, St. John, Miu Miu, Balenciaga, Marni, Loro Piana, Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Bridal Salon, Chado Ralph Rucci, Doo Ri apparel, Dries Van Noten apparel and shoes, Erdem apparel, Giambattista Valli, J Mendel apparel, Piazza Sempione apparel, Brian Reyes apparel, Escada apparel, Etro apparel, Brunello Cucinelli, Ralph Lauren Women&#8217;s Black Label and Collection, Ralph Lauren Men&#8217;s Black Label and Purple Label, TSE apparel, Celine shoes, Oscar De La Renta, Commes des Garcons, Jil Sander, Loro Piana, Marchesa Couture, Marc Jacobs apparel, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni, Junya Watanabe, Peter Pilotto apparel, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Givenchy, Alexander McQueen, Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Valentino, Lanvin, Ugg Australia, Sergio Rossi, Moschino, Donna Karan shoes, Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander Wang apparel and handbags, McQ, Opening Ceremony, Under.ligne by Doo Ri, Ann Demeulemeester, Derek Lam, Tod's shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier shoes, Camilla Skovgaard shoes, Charvet, Kiton, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier, Isaia Mikimoto on saks.com only, Marco Bicego on saks.com only, Jude Frances on saks.com only, Ippolita on saks.com only, Charbonnel et Walker, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Peter Shoiket, John Allan Men's Grooming Salon, Louis Vuitton, The Fur Salon, Watch and Jewelry Repair.


----------



## ringing_phone

Do coupon codes not work when you are on the Saks International (Canadian) site?  I can't find where to enter coupon codes.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Thanks for the code!!


----------



## SassySarah

ringing_phone said:


> Do coupon codes not work when you are on the Saks International (Canadian) site?  I can't find where to enter coupon codes.



I don't think so, someone on Facebook complained on the Saks site too a few minutes ago from Canada.


----------



## babymelsmom

Saks F&F has started online with code FRIEND2

List of Exclusions:
David Yurman, Chanel, Bugaboo, Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Prada, NorthFace, Hermes, Graff, Cartier, H. Stern, Pomelatto, Buccellati, Garrard, Bvlgari, St. John, Miu Miu, Balenciaga, Marni, Loro Piana, Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Bridal Salon, Chado Ralph Rucci, Doo Ri apparel, Dries Van Noten apparel and shoes, Erdem apparel, Giambattista Valli, J Mendel apparel, Piazza Sempione apparel, Brian Reyes apparel, Escada apparel, Etro apparel, Brunello Cucinelli, Ralph Lauren Women's Black Label and Collection, Ralph Lauren Men's Black Label and Purple Label, TSE apparel, Celine shoes, Oscar De La Renta, Commes des Garcons, Jil Sander, Loro Piana, Marchesa Couture, Marc Jacobs apparel, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni, Junya Watanabe, Peter Pilotto apparel, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Givenchy, Alexander McQueen, Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Valentino, Lanvin, Ugg Australia, Sergio Rossi, Moschino, Donna Karan shoes, Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander Wang apparel and handbags, McQ, Opening Ceremony, Under.ligne by Doo Ri, Ann Demeulemeester, Derek Lam, Tod's shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier shoes, Camilla Skovgaard shoes, Charvet, Kiton, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier, Isaia Mikimoto on saks.com only, Marco Bicego on saks.com only, Jude Frances on saks.com only, Ippolita on saks.com only, Charbonnel et Walker, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Peter Shoiket, John Allan Men's Grooming Salon, Louis Vuitton, The Fur Salon, Watch and Jewelry Repair


----------



## mommy4luke

Is anyone else having problems checking out on Saks.com with this new system.  I keep getting errors!!


----------



## aoshi_0514

That's a whole lot of exclusions!


----------



## flowerchild

Boooo on the exclusions!


----------



## misstania

devoted7 said:


> for people who are signing up for the Saks email....you should wait a few days (4 days) and it will be sent to your email. be sure to check your spam box too.


 
Thanks for the heads up! I signed up yesterday afternoon and got the email today. Unfortunately, no code for 10% off. Further, I did a Live Chat and they told me that I couldn't stack the F&F with the 10%. I can, however, stack the F&F with the free shipping over $150

Anyone else hear otherwise?


----------



## tatertot

mommy4luke said:


> Is anyone else having problems checking out on Saks.com with this new system.  I keep getting errors!!




The site worked alright for me but it took me a while to decide on which bag to choose


----------



## flowerchild

tatertot said:


> The site worked alright for me but it took me a while to decide on which bag to choose


 
Well?? What did you get!?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Can we use this code on pre-order items?


----------



## mommy4luke

Yes, I ordered a pair of Alice + Oliva pants that were pre-order and I got the discount.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

mommy4luke said:


> Yes, I ordered a pair of Alice + Oliva pants that were pre-order and I got the discount.


 
THANKS!!


----------



## babegeorgina

McQ scarves are included! I just ordered the royal blue&ivory one!


----------



## sarasmith3269

misstania said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I signed up yesterday afternoon and got the email today. Unfortunately, no code for 10% off. Further, I did a Live Chat and they told me that I couldn't stack the F&F with the 10%. I can, however, stack the F&F with the free shipping over $150
> 
> Anyone else hear otherwise?


 
So you got the email with no code, but live chat acknowledged that there was a code?  Will you get the code?


----------



## spiffdeb

misstania said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I signed up yesterday afternoon and got the email today. Unfortunately, no code for 10% off. Further, I did a Live Chat and they told me that I couldn't stack the F&F with the 10%. I can, however, stack the F&F with the free shipping over $150
> 
> Anyone else hear otherwise?


 
You definitely cannot stack the FF with the 10% off.  I tried it....


----------



## misstania

sarasmith3269 said:


> So you got the email with no code, but live chat acknowledged that there was a code? Will you get the code?


 
Yeah, pretty much...I hate that we get such inconsistent answers by people who are supposed to be in the position to answer such questions correctly!

Thanks for confirming, *spiffdeb.* I guess it was wishful thinking


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ok I pre-ordered the MBMJ Petal Flap w/the F&F and free shipping!!!  Now I can't wait!!


----------



## ilvoelv

mommy4luke said:


> There is NO WAY Chanel bags are included. Some people are having luck with sunnies and maybe make-up but thats it!!  Sorry.



I actually did the live chat and was told that it IS included. I saved the convo as proof if they decide not to do it


----------



## sarasmith3269

HeartMyMJs said:


> Ok I pre-ordered the MBMJ Petal Flap w/the F&F and free shipping!!! Now I can't wait!!


 
I want that too! what color did you get?


----------



## mommy4luke

ilvoelv said:


> I actually did the live chat and was told that it IS included. I saved the convo as proof if they decide not to do it


Only problem is they do not sell Chanel Handbags on the web, only in the boutiques which are leased spaces within Saks.  Good luck though, let us know what happens.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sarasmith3269 said:


> I want that too! what color did you get?


 
I decided on the Cement!!  I hope I made the right choice!!!!


----------



## color_wind

babegeorgina said:


> McQ scarves are included! I just ordered the royal blue&ivory one!


 
Can you tell me how you did that? I tried but kept getting error messages.  I thought they were excluded. thanks


----------



## villagegirl

Is the site down now?


----------



## tiffkatt

I just did a live chat and they said Chanel is excluded.


----------



## ymichelle

What is wrong with the site? I'm keep getting errors when I try to process my order.


----------



## cookiejar

ugg is included too


----------



## justonemore

It's working, just got the Prada Studded Sunglasses with the F & F discount!  
YES!! 
Can't wait!


----------



## and24

It's not working for me either when I try to checkout.  Very frustrating!


----------



## lahore

hey guys.. if the designers like gucci and dior are excluded this time.. when will they be included in the future?? any events coming up in the summer.. ??


----------



## BabyK

justonemore said:


> It's working, just got the Prada Studded Sunglasses with the F & F discount!
> YES!!
> Can't wait!


 

How were you able to get the discount online?  I thought the sale starts tomorrow?


----------



## mamee

use" FRIEND2" to start shopping today...code comes from Saks Facebook Fan


----------



## movadoluxe

goodness... with all the exclusions, what's left?!


----------



## devoted7

misstania said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I signed up yesterday afternoon and got the email today. Unfortunately, no code for 10% off. Further, I did a Live Chat and they told me that I couldn't stack the F&F with the 10%. I can, however, stack the F&F with the free shipping over $150
> 
> Anyone else hear otherwise?



Yeah, you're right...it's not stackable


----------



## ShkBass

Everything I want is excluded


----------



## misstania

Do you guys think the shipfree2 code will expire tomorrow? I've noticed that 'trend' is that they've been renewing that code every Monday since April 5...I want to order a pair of shoes (don't have Saks in Canada), but didn't get a chance to go try them on today at Holt Renfrew


----------



## Tallie

Please can someone tell me at what point I put in the code as I am getting to the billing screen and there is no option? I am in Canada - not sure if that makes a difference!

Thanks

Tallie


----------



## misstania

Tallie said:


> Please can someone tell me at what point I put in the code as I am getting to the billing screen and there is no option? I am in Canada - not sure if that makes a difference!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tallie


 
I read the fine print and the code is not applicable to orders shipped to Canada. I am also in Canada, but I am shipping mine to the USA and thus was able to use the code


----------



## Tallie

Thanks for the info misstania, was it that the code only worked in the U.S? I could get my items shipped to the UK!


----------



## hollyyih

i can't order the MbMJ petal to the metal pouchette   they say the code won't apply to preorders.  i'm wondering how one person managed to snag it.  ~-~

that's the one item i've been wanting!


----------



## chopstix

spiffdeb said:


> You definitely cannot stack the FF with the 10% off.  I tried it....



sorry for getting everyone's hopes up about stacking :[ sigh...

i tried to use the F&F code on a Gucci purchase, even though it is on the list of exclusions. it told me this: "The promotional code that you have entered is not valid because it *does  not fall within the promotion's eligible date range or, due to high  demand, supplies have run out*. Please check the terms of this promotion  before continuing checkout or call customer service at 1.800.347.9177  for further assistance." 

it doesn't specify that this is a brand exclusion so tomorrow morning i'm going to give CS a call to see if they'll do anything about it. worth a try! i doubt they will do anything about it but i'm a poor college student dying for a new wallet so it's worth a try?


----------



## ilvoelv

I just tried purchasing a burberry watch and this is the message that came up :The item(s) in red do not qualify for the promotion: FRIEND2. Please review the list below and determine whether you wish to remove any of the non-qualifying items before continuing with checkout. If so, click the "Remove" button that corresponds to the items you wish to remove from your order. Next, click "Continue Checkout" at the bottom right of the page.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

hollyyih said:


> i can't order the MbMJ petal to the metal pouchette  they say the code won't apply to preorders. i'm wondering how one person managed to snag it. ~-~
> 
> that's the one item i've been wanting!


 
Hi *hollyyih*!!  I just PM you.  I used "FRIEND4" and "FREESHIP" together.  It worked for me.  The "FRIEND2" works for only Facebook memebers and it's starts tomorrow.  Good luck and hopefully it works!!


----------



## ilvoelv

When I used FRIEND4 this came up: The promotional code that you have entered is not valid because it does not fall within the promotion's eligible date range or, due to high demand, supplies have run out. Please check the terms of this promotion before continuing checkout or call customer service at 1.800.347.9177 for further assistance.


----------



## Beach Bum

i keep getting ERROR codes everytime i try to checkout!GRRRRRR
this new format SUCKS!


----------



## babegeorgina

color_wind said:


> Can you tell me how you did that? I tried but kept getting error messages.  I thought they were excluded. thanks




i used FRIEND2, and it worked for me.....


----------



## misstania

Tallie said:


> Thanks for the info misstania, was it that the code only worked in the U.S? I could get my items shipped to the UK!


 
You don't need to have a US billing address, but it'll only work if the order is SHIPPED within the US


----------



## ACS

It started:  FRIEND3

There's a nice pair of Louboutin's on sale reg. $1095 on sale for $595 and you might be able to use the 20% off, which will than be $476:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1271737668328


----------



## juicy couture jen

HeartMyMJs said:


> Ok I pre-ordered the MBMJ Petal Flap w/the F&F and free shipping!!!  Now I can't wait!!



This didn't work for me, which code did you use? TIA


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

I thought you could use this coupon in the store. It states " In Saks Fifth Avenue stores & online at Saks.com April 22-25"


----------



## karetotalk

ACS said:


> It started:  FRIEND3
> 
> There's a nice pair of Louboutin's on sale reg. $1095 on sale for $595 and you might be able to use the 20% off, which will than be $476:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1271737668328



i'm confused, isn't that the normal price of a CL simple pump? i didn't think simples cost $1000+...

also i'm pretty sure CL is excluded.


----------



## nycgirl191

Yep, it's started (online).  Basically everything I want is excluded.  Even YSL handbags this time around!!!

** Designer Exclusions include: David Yurman, Chanel, Bugaboo, Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Prada, NorthFace, Hermes, Graff, Cartier, H. Stern, Pomelatto, Buccellati, Garrard, Bvlgari, St. John, Miu Miu, Balenciaga, Marni, Loro Piana, Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Bridal Salon, Chado Ralph Rucci, Doo Ri apparel, Dries Van Noten apparel and shoes, Erdem apparel, Giambattista Valli, J Mendel apparel, Piazza Sempione apparel, Brian Reyes apparel, Escada apparel, Etro apparel, Brunello Cucinelli, Ralph Lauren Women's Black Label and Collection, Ralph Lauren Men's Black Label and Purple Label, TSE apparel, Celine shoes, Oscar de la Renta, Commes des Garcons, Jil Sander, Loro Piana, Marchesa Couture, Marc Jacobs apparel, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni, Junya Watanabe, Peter Pilotto apparel, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Givenchy, Alexander McQueen, Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Valentino, Lanvin, Ugg Australia, Sergio Rossi, Moschino, Donna Karan shoes, Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander Wang apparel and handbags, McQ, Opening Ceremony, Under.ligne by Doo Ri, Ann Demeulemeester, Derek Lam, Tod's shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier shoes, Camilla Skovgaard shoes, Charvet, Kiton, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier, Isaia, Mikimoto on saks.com only, Marco Bicego on saks.com only, Jude Frances on saks.com only, Ippolita on saks.com only, Charbonnel et Walker, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Peter Shoiket, John Allan Men's Grooming Salon, Louis Vuitton, The Fur Salon, Watch and Jewelry Repair.


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

justonemore said:


> It's working, just got the Prada Studded Sunglasses with the F & F discount!
> YES!!
> Can't wait!



I'm confused because Prada was listed on the brands you can't use with your coupon. I wonder if this only applies to handbags.


----------



## karetotalk

LittleBunnyFoo said:


> I'm confused because Prada was listed on the brands you can't use with your coupon. I wonder if this only applies to handbags.



i think someone had answered this before in one of the threads, but all of the designer sunglasses are included. so you can use this discount on prada sunglasses but not prada handbags or shoes...


----------



## lovebeibei

so FRIEND2, FRIEND3, FRIEND4, and FRIEND5 all work?

cuz i got an email saying friend3, and others have posted the other 3..


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

karetotalk said:


> i think someone had answered this before in one of the threads, but all of the designer sunglasses are included. so you can use this discount on prada sunglasses but not prada handbags or shoes...



Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## LittleBunnyFoo

lovebeibei said:


> so FRIEND2, FRIEND3, FRIEND4, and FRIEND5 all work?
> 
> cuz i got an email saying friend3, and others have posted the other 3..



I received Friend3 also.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juicy couture jen said:


> This didn't work for me, which code did you use? TIA


 
Hi!  I used "FRIEND5" and "FREESHIP" together. It worked for me.  I think I told another tpfer "FRIEND4" but it's 5.  Sorry!!  Good luck and hopefully it works!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi *hollyyih*!! I just PM you. I used "FRIEND4" and "FREESHIP" together. It worked for me. The "FRIEND2" works for only Facebook memebers and it's starts tomorrow. Good luck and hopefully it works!!


 
Sorry again!!  I just checked my email and I used the "FRIEND5"..sorry!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!  I used "FRIEND5" and "FREESHIP" together. It worked for me.  I think I told another tpfer "FRIEND4" but it's 5.  Sorry!!  Good luck and hopefully it works!!



I guess they changed it after, because it will apply to my other items (2 tops), but not the MBMJ bag. Oh well. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## reira08

Hi everyone~ I was wondering if anyone could answer my questions? 
I live in Canada, and I was wondering if any of their F&F codes work for me? I will have to be billed to a Canadian address and shipped to a Canadian address.

Also, does this work on pre-orders? The item I want is not available until May.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

juicy couture jen said:


> I guess they changed it after, because it will apply to my other items (2 tops), but not the MBMJ bag. Oh well. Thanks anyway!!


 
No problem!!!


----------



## hopeful_27

cookiejar said:


> ugg is included too



Are you sure it is included? I tried to make a purchase and it won't let me. If you dont mind my asking, what code did you use to get it? TIA


----------



## OCBagAddict949

Came back from Saks at South Coast Plaza tonight and did a F&F presale and got a few Marc Jacobs bags. All the contemporary bags (i.e., See by Chloe, Marc by Marc Jabos, Olivia Harris, Rebecca Minkoff) are included. I found out tonight from my wonderful SA, Daniel, that Marc Jacobs, Burberry, and Dolce & Gabbana are included. The only bags they have that are excluded from F&F is Valentino, YSL, Gucci, Prada, and LV.


----------



## maggiesze1

Does anyone have a free ship code for orders less than $150?


----------



## berklee

Bought a AM's scarf online, I used "FRIEND2" and "SFASHIP" together, hope they won't cancel my order.


----------



## sarasmith3269

does anyone know if you can use cb w/this?  I wonder if its work a try...bing has 5%.  worse comes to worst, you'll still get the coupon, just not the extra cb.


----------



## sspark

thank you for the code..much appreciated.
I was looking to get something at Saks...this will be useful~


----------



## astar

So, is the coupon doesn't work on Burberry watch? I just tried but it doesn't change my total...


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Place your order and do a live chat the SA will manually apply the code.


----------



## bagconomics

Most of the designers brands are exlcuded like Loubies, Miu miu, YSL? Tks in advance


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Please check a few pages back.


----------



## j0yc3

I was trying to purchase a longchamp le pliage but I was also having problems checking out. I did a live chat but I realized I'd rather get this at the store in 22nd to save shipping (duh!)


----------



## VSalt

hopeful_27 said:


> Are you sure it is included? I tried to make a purchase and it won't let me. If you dont mind my asking, what code did you use to get it? TIA


i used FRIEND5 and got the 20% off uggs.


----------



## babyontheway

I just presaled chanel sunnies!  Will ship out on the 22nd


----------



## GAMOGIRL

babyontheway or anyone else, can you recommend a great sa for chanel sunnies presale? I am in the SF bayarea, so someone in SF would be esp. great, but not necessary!


----------



## hopeful_27

The uggs I wanted was sold out of my color and size, the tory burch canvas flat I wanted in ivory, only had navy and red. So I did a live chat with nordstrom to do the price match and it worked!!!


----------



## eescorpius

Both me and my friend bought a Alexander Mcqueen scarf! 208 USD each =)


----------



## aq7588@

I keep getting an error on the checkout page


----------



## lovemydeals

aq7588@ said:


> I keep getting an error on the checkout page


 
I've been trying to buy something for the past 2 days and all I get are error messages!


----------



## lotuspan

I tried to order something from the catalog. The online store said they didn't have and transferred me to the store in CA. When I tried to check out, the SA there said because it's a charge send, I could not use the SAKS gift card that I have!


----------



## chihiro

does FREESHIP still work???


----------



## Classic Chic

lotuspan said:


> I tried to order something from the catalog. The online store said they didn't have and transferred me to the store in CA. When I tried to check out, the SA there said because it's a charge send, I could not use the SAKS gift card that I have!


they need to have the actual GC in hand for charge send. you can still charge send, return at store and repurchase w/ur GC if you don't have a high return rate. 




			
				aq7588@ said:
			
		

> I keep getting an error on the checkout page






			
				lovemydeals said:
			
		

> I've been trying to buy something for the past 2 days and all I get are error messages!


the website has been down since 1 AM, it's best to call in or order from the live chat rep (though it took them 40 min to complete my 4 item order at 2:30 AM).....they have been swamped


----------



## Samia

berklee said:


> Bought a AM's scarf online, I used "FRIEND2" and "SFASHIP" together, hope they won't cancel my order.


 
Didn't work for me on AMQ scarves, isn't AMQ excluded?


----------



## iloveplamen1005

if anyone has an SA to recommend that will do free shipping on any order(or orders over $100)- i'd be most appreciative for their contact info! please pm me. Thanks!!!


----------



## mommy4luke

Samia said:


> Didn't work for me on AMQ scarves, isn't AMQ excluded?



Use FRIEND5 I just got the Pashmina with it.  Some of them might be excluded.


----------



## tb-purselover

I just bought two AMQ scarves with free shipping and 20% off.

Hopefully, they won't cancel my order!


----------



## Samia

mommy4luke said:


> Use FRIEND5 I just got the Pashmina with it.  Some of them might be excluded.



Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## ilvoelv

To get free shipping for orders under $200 do a live chat. I did it just now and got free shipping!


----------



## babegeorgina

tb-purselover said:


> I just bought two AMQ scarves with free shipping and 20% off.
> 
> Hopefully, they won't cancel my order!


 
don't worry, i got the blue one and it's already on the way


----------



## atinjosan

Can anybody introduce me a resourceful SA who can give me 20% off for a pair of chanel sunnies? 

thanks


----------



## tb-purselover

babegeorgina said:


> don't worry, i got the blue one and it's already on the way



Yay! Good news, mine was just processed .


----------



## shopgirl1010

tb-purselover said:


> Yay! Good news, mine was just processed .



Did you order yours online?


----------



## tb-purselover

shopgirl1010 said:


> Did you order yours online?



Yep, online!


----------



## pinpin!

How are you girls checking out? I've been trying to check out for the past hour and I keep getting an error message? Is there a way to get around this?


----------



## kwikspice

i received my black mcq scarf today!!! and had no prob with the 20%??


----------



## ilvoelv

pinpin - do live chat and have the SA place the order for you


----------



## violathebee

ilvoelv said:


> To get free shipping for orders under $200 do a live chat. I did it just now and got free shipping!



by any chance, which code did you ask to put in place? FREESHIP?


----------



## iloveplamen1005

hmm didn't work for me! did u use a saksfirst card(they said this is the only way)? if not, please tell me how you convinced them... ; ) thanks!



ilvoelv said:


> To get free shipping for orders under $200 do a live chat. I did it just now and got free shipping!


----------



## alisonanna

Yay! Ippolita is on sale in store (but not on saks.com)!


----------



## vbags

can we do price matched and using the code? how do you that? thanks


----------



## Artegirl

ilvoelv said:


> To get free shipping for orders under $200 do a live chat. I did it just now and got free shipping!


 
I tried live chat but wont give me free shipping.  how did you do it?  did you use saks card?

so disappointed with this F & F.  in the past it's free shipping on any purchase, and 25% off (instead of 20%)


----------



## j0yc3

Is the F&F in-store coupon valid only for purchases of $200+?


----------



## afsweet

i just placed an order via live chat and the lady gave me free shipping without me even asking for it. my order was around $194 before tax so i'm really glad i got the free shipping!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ yay!


----------



## rensky

which *few *did u get?! 



OCBagAddict949 said:


> Came back from Saks at South Coast Plaza tonight and did a F&F presale and got a few Marc Jacobs bags. All the contemporary bags (i.e., See by Chloe, Marc by Marc Jabos, Olivia Harris, Rebecca Minkoff) are included. I found out tonight from my wonderful SA, Daniel, that Marc Jacobs, Burberry, and Dolce & Gabbana are included. The only bags they have that are excluded from F&F is Valentino, YSL, Gucci, Prada, and LV.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Samia said:


> Didn't work for me on AMQ scarves, isn't AMQ excluded?



Congrats!  Im thinking of picking up one as well.


----------



## jaysydma

atinjosan said:


> Can anybody introduce me a resourceful SA who can give me 20% off for a pair of chanel sunnies?
> 
> thanks


 
I bought a pair of Chanel sunnies today from Tysons Corner and they gave me 20% off. Call Mina at 703-269-1319, she was very helpful.


----------



## atinjosan

jaysydma said:


> I bought a pair of Chanel sunnies today from Tysons Corner and they gave me 20% off. Call Mina at 703-269-1319, she was very helpful.



Thanks a lot!!! And Tysons is so convenient for me.


----------



## bridget*m

Does anyone know if they will let you combine the 20% F&F discount with the 10% email discount?? I could have sworn someone posted that they did that, I did live chat and they said it could not be combined. Any advice appreciated


----------



## misstania

bridget*m said:


> Does anyone know if they will let you combine the 20% F&F discount with the 10% email discount?? I could have sworn someone posted that they did that, I did live chat and they said it could not be combined. Any advice appreciated


 
Cannot, unfortunately


----------



## bridget*m

Thanks misstania. Oh well, I'd rather price match anyway


----------



## ilvoelv

Artegirl said:


> I tried live chat but wont give me free shipping.  how did you do it?  did you use saks card?
> 
> so disappointed with this F & F.  in the past it's free shipping on any purchase, and 25% off (instead of 20%)



Nope! I didn't use my saks card. i just nicely asked


----------



## meganfm

Has anyone seen these Varina flats at their local Saks?  I'm dying to get them!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=NDI3MjIy&season=actual&seasProdID=51I


----------



## lvsome

Does anyone have a SA @ Nordie who will sale me a MJ bag that Saks no longer have in a certain color? Please PM me. Thanks.









/


----------



## elisaq

I finally broke down and bought the MbMJ ivory petal pouchette, I was trying to resist because it didn't qualify for either code (always my luck!), pre-orders (I finally figured out from live chat) are excluded and it was only $198 (no free shipping), so I ended up adding a Nars lip gloss.  I saved a few dollars on that and got free shipping - not bad, but not great for a F&F event...


----------



## honeyshopper

Thanks, I used it for a Tory Burch wristlet.


----------



## helladesigner

Hi guys. Not entirely sure if this is the correct place to post this question or not (and I'm not even sure if anyone is scoping this particular thread anymore), but I have a question related to this recent F&F event at Saks.

I had pre-ordered a pair of Chanel sunnies after trying on almost every pair they had in store. I bought them, and took them home during F&F but have yet to wear them at all, still have tags attached and everything. The thing is, earlier tonight I saw another Chanel style that fits my face a lot better, that I hadn't seen the day I pre-sold, and I was wondering if I could exchange my original, unworn sunglasses for the new style that fits better. They are the same exact retail price, but since it's not F&F anymore, I'm worried Saks won't let me exchange, or make me pay full price/the difference to get the new style (since I got 20% off for F&F). What do you think? Any opinions or info would be much appreciated! 

(Again, sorry if I posted in the wrong thread and long-windedness. I tried to do a search several times and nothing like this issue came up!)


----------



## frangelica

Call them...they are pretty good (not Nordstrom good)  about doing things like that.


----------



## randr21

i dont think they will but it doesn't hurt to ask.  i was in the same situation with makeup i bought online, when i got it in the mail, i didn't like the color so i wanted to exchange it for another color, after the ff event, and they said no.


----------



## helladesigner

Thanks for your help ladies! I called and they said no  Oh well, I still like my original pair. Just wish I had seen the 2nd ones first!


----------



## drechie

does anyone know if ray-bans are on sale... wayfarers?


----------



## pond23

Any free shipping codes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharonephone

helladesigner said:


> Hi guys. Not entirely sure if this is the correct place to post this question or not (and I'm not even sure if anyone is scoping this particular thread anymore), but I have a question related to this recent F&F event at Saks.
> 
> I had pre-ordered a pair of Chanel sunnies after trying on almost every pair they had in store. I bought them, and took them home during F&F but have yet to wear them at all, still have tags attached and everything. The thing is, earlier tonight I saw another Chanel style that fits my face a lot better, that I hadn't seen the day I pre-sold, and I was wondering if I could exchange my original, unworn sunglasses for the new style that fits better. They are the same exact retail price, but since it's not F&F anymore, I'm worried Saks won't let me exchange, or make me pay full price/the difference to get the new style (since I got 20% off for F&F). What do you think? Any opinions or info would be much appreciated!
> 
> (Again, sorry if I posted in the wrong thread and long-windedness. I tried to do a search several times and nothing like this issue came up!)



I would go into the store and try if I were you. I was able to exchange a makeup item from this F&F event with no problem. If the salesperson gives you trouble, ask for a manager. Just explain the situation. There is really no reason why they should not honor the F&F price if you bought a different pair during the event and are just trying to exchange. Unless of course, that pair you are trying to exchange for was not part of F&F.. but I don't believe there were exclusions on Chanel sunnies.


----------



## envymealways

does anybody have a free ship code for saks that applies for any amount? the only one displayed on their website requires 150 dollars  thanks!


----------



## shopgirl1010

Is there any free shipping code available?


----------



## oatmealcrisp

I got this code for signing up for their e-mails.  I'm not going to use it.  Not sure if it could be used more than once so early bird gets the worm!

WELCOMEQEXHD


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Thank you for posting. Someone must have used it already.


----------



## shortA

I got one too, but I'm not going to use it either. Hope someone can use it!

WELCOME38R2M

It's for 10% off your order. It expires August 31, 2010. 

The fine print:
Offer valid at saks.com only. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores or Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH. Excludes gift card purchases, corporate gift purchases, gift wrap, taxes and shipping. Offer cannot be redeemed more than once. No more than two offers per order. Offer not valid on merchandise shipped directly from vendors. No adjustments to prior purchases. Offer valid through Tuesday, August 31, 2010 at 11:59 pm (ET) with promotional code: WELCOME38R2M. This offer is non-transferable. Valid on U.S. orders addresses only. Not valid on international orders.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Could you tell me how to get a code like this? Do I just need to sign up for their email update online? Thanks.


----------



## shortA

Yes - on the Saks web site, on the bottom right, there is a field to enter your email address to sign up to receive Saks email updates. I did that, and they sent me a "welcome" email with the code.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

thank you so much.  I did that with a new email address last night but nothing happened. Let me try again.


----------



## brintee

People sell these coupon codes on ebay for like $5-8. I have bought two before and they worked...


----------



## canyongirl

Anyone else have a code?  I tried entered a new email address and didn't get a coupon.  TIA.


----------



## karetotalk

^the coupon takes a few days to show up in your email


----------



## canyongirl

^ Thank you.  I'll be patient.


----------



## marinachkaa

anyone have a code they wont be using? please. Tia


----------



## plain jane doe

I signed up for emails and received a coupon the next day.


----------



## alliemia

If anyone has a code to spare, please pm me. Thanks


----------



## am2022

I could use one too!


----------



## glitter20

i did with my new email and my brother's email but i havent received anything yet


----------



## nomayyy

Does anyone know if you can combine the 2 different welcome codes of 10% to get 20%? Or you can't stack them?


----------



## highend

thx


----------



## mommy4luke

FALLSFA10.  It is one the website.


----------



## highend

thx!! they must have recently removed it from the site...but it seems to still work for now


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I got this code that I'm not going to use. Please reply when used. 

WELCOMHZ85PH


----------



## fashionlover123

^used thanks


----------



## Gatsby

I believe you can combine codes on Saks, I think their site says up to five.  But I don't know if you can combine percentages.  I know  you can combine the 10% intro discount with a shipping code, etc.

I hope everyone signs up on Saks email and gets their 10% discount email.  On a bag, that adds up.  The email takes about a day.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

WELCOMH7TVEY

I can't use the code as I live outside of the US so anyone is welcomed to use it  Can only be used once so please reply when used!


----------



## mashanyc

luckyhorseshoe! used. thanks


----------



## Ann4621

can some one PM me one if they're not going to use it? thank so much!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Anymore 10% off codes, please pm if you can looking to make a big purchase. Thanks!


----------



## mobilejenni

Please post when code has been used.

Saks.com $25 off $150 with your Mastercard Card...exp 12/31/10

Treat as a gift card when checking out.

# 6019000184583975
PIN 3712

May not be applied to Louis Vuitton products and services, Gift Cards, or purchases at Saks Fifth Avenue Off 5th. Purchases made with Gift Card are not eligible for Saks Gift Card Promotions or SAKSFIRST points.


----------



## *want it all*

I didn't use it, but the code has been used.    Thanks anyway!


----------



## love2shop_26

Here's another one:  6019000184697494

Pin# 7970

Pls post if you use it


----------



## greenabyss

love2shop_26 said:


> Here's another one:  6019000184697494
> 
> Pin# 7970
> 
> Pls post if you use it



I used it. Thank you so much!


----------



## authenticplease

If anyone has a code they will PM me, I would greatly appreciate it! TIA


----------



## htl88

OP..How did you get this code?


----------



## katlun

MasterCard mails them out, I usually get one but didn't this year, watch it show up after it expires


----------



## htl88

^Thanks


----------



## love2shop_26

I actually got mine from Saks directly but I don't have a Mastercard anymore.


----------



## lovechanel920

If anyone has an extra, please PM me.


----------



## Yeimi3

My husband got one and I was able to use it with my regular Saks card - did not have to use a Mastercard.  HTH.


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Would love a code if someone is not using one !


----------



## thithi

if anyone has an extra code, i'd appreciate one as well.  I've got my eyes on a sweater.  tia!


----------



## drechie

if you spend 300 dollars do you get 50 off?


----------



## love2shop_26

drechie said:


> if you spend 300 dollars do you get 50 off?



No, the $25 is only good for $150 OR MORE


----------



## mobilejenni

htl88 said:


> OP..How did you get this code?


 
It came in the mail. I don't remember if it came from Saks or Mastercard, but it is a black card that looks like a gift card. It says "$25 for you" and has the Saks Fifth Avenue logo on it. Bottom states "Reward expires 12/31/10" and the card was 'glued' to a postcard type of mailer.


----------



## love2shop_26

mobilejenni said:


> It came in the mail. I don't remember if it came from Saks or Mastercard, but it is a black card that looks like a gift card. It says "$25 for you" and has the Saks Fifth Avenue logo on it. Bottom states "Reward expires 12/31/10" and the card was 'glued' to a postcard type of mailer.




that's the same one I got and it's from Saks


----------



## thithi

I can trade someone for a Saks beauty $25 off $100 gift card that expires 1/31/11.


----------



## Designs

If you have an extra code, can you PM me!! Thanks!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies....

Looking for % discount codes/coupons at Saks Fifth Avenue... please post any intel


----------



## lancydiy

Has anyone got the 10% off code ?I want to use it .
PS me. Thank you.


----------



## ReisKitty

I signed up w/ Saks at least 1yr ago & I never rec'd that promo...


----------



## cttc

i used mine already,
received it back in december


----------



## Snakeskin

Welcomg5g29s


----------



## Snakeskin

That is all caps


----------



## Charmosa

You can do an online chat with CS and they can look up the code!  I just did that a few weeks ago and they were able to pull up the number.  I had lost it (due to a computer dying) and they were able to look it up.  I sign up WELL over a year ago, if not longer.



Amysou111 said:


> I signed up w/ Saks at least 1yr ago & I never rec'd that promo...


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Yes it a one time use just used mine


----------



## hellokitty99

does anyone have a code that i can borrow for now? i'm trying to buy something asap but the CSR said i wont receive my code until 2-3 days later. please pm me if you do. i can send you my code once i get it.  tia!


----------



## ReisKitty

Charmosa said:


> You can do an online chat with CS and they can look up the code! I just did that a few weeks ago and they were able to pull up the number. I had lost it (due to a computer dying) and they were able to look it up. I sign up WELL over a year ago, if not longer.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*SORRY

*Valid until 4/13/2011


Happy Shopping!


----------



## angi77

I am dying to get a bag on Saks.com and was hoping anyone have the private code that don't need. If you do could you PM me!!!?? Really really appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Whats a private code?


----------



## angi77

ilvoelv said:


> Whats a private code?


 sometimes they will send you a email with some promotion code...


----------



## ilvoelv

angi77 said:


> sometimes they will send you a email with some promotion code...



Anyone who signs up with their email will receive a 10% off code


----------



## angi77

ilvoelv said:


> Anyone who signs up with their email will receive a 10% off code


 
oh great!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## SouthBeachGirl

Hi

Any idea of how long it takes for them to send you the 10%off  code for your first purchase, when you signed for the Saks newsletter? Thanks

P.S.I called their 1800 #, they told me I'll be receiving a code up to a week from the time I registered.


----------



## Charmosa

I got mine pretty quickly after....if you lose it or it doesn't come, they can always look it up for.  Just do an online chat or ask the 1800 number.


----------



## Jira

SouthBeachGirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea of how long it takes for them to send you the 10%off  code for your first purchase, when you signed for the Saks newsletter? Thanks
> 
> P.S.I called their 1800 #, they told me I'll be receiving a code up to a week from the time I registered.



On the signup page, it says, "Offer code arrives in 2 business days."


----------



## epolonia

Great. Thanks for post.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Hello can someone PM me any 10% off coupon code for Saks.com

I signed up but have to wait a few days and i have something in my cart that has limited sizes available right now. Thanks


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Any codes for free shipping for under $200? I want to get a few beauty items that only Saks is carrying.


----------



## shopaholic59

Please PM me if you do  Have some items in my cart, but they haven't been reduced further.


----------



## Gatsby

Did anyone else get a Saks 10% off promo code?  I'm so excited, although I could have used it about three weeks ago, they would have gotten my Chloe' Marcie purchase.  It says it's good for three days but is a one time use only which is a bummer, I would rather get to use it unlimited for three days.


----------



## babymelsmom

I got it too and am soooo happy.  I haven't checked all of the exclusions but hope that we can use it on cosmetics.


----------



## tatertot

I just got one too. Figures I just bought a bag and a few other things I could have used it on lol!


----------



## Gatsby

babymelsmom said:


> I got it too and am soooo happy.  I haven't checked all of the exclusions but hope that we can use it on cosmetics.




Exclusions?  Uh-oh, here we go, need to check that myself. 

Okay, looking at it, it seems pretty good for what I tend to buy.  I had Alexander McQueen shoes in my cart but I was never seriously going to spend $600 for velvet loafers anyway.  The one exclusion I'm sort of surprised by is Burberry shoes?  Bags yes, but shoes no?


----------



## Gatsby

tatertot said:


> I just got one too. Figures I just bought a bag and a few other things I could have used it on lol!



_Exactly! _


----------



## babymelsmom

Lots of exclusions - mostly the usual list of the high end designers - but I didn't see cosmetics excluded!  Plus, most of the "contemporary" designers are not excluded so I'm still happy


----------



## babyontheway

got one too- now- what to buy???


----------



## jroger1

Did your code arrive mail or email?


----------



## Stacyy

I got mine through email.


----------



## juicypinkglam

noooo why didn't they send me one? i haven't gotten emails from saks for a month... idk why...... i really want one


----------



## Crzy4MJ

What did the title says? I get Saks email but I don't see one with a code, it might be in my Spam folder.


----------



## Gatsby

It starts with "Our gift exclusively..."


----------



## queenvictoria2

I got one but everything I wanted is excluded


----------



## jenayb

I got it. Figures there's nothing I need right now.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Please PM me if you are not planning on using it... I didn't get one  Maybe because I placed 2 orders yesterday....


----------



## jenayb

^ Sent.


----------



## babyontheway

It doesn't look like YSL is excluded


----------



## 8mc8

Was Louboutin excluded?  for some reason I don't get Saks emails anymore (I only get order confirmation, but not news, etc)


----------



## mspera

Oooh, ladies, PM me if you aren't using yours . 

It would be appreciated!


----------



## gymangel812

does it exclude burberry? if not can someone PM me a code? i never get saks.com codes for some reason...


----------



## NYC Chicky

PM too if you're not using yours! thx in advance


----------



## prettylady

feel free to send me one too!


----------



## lavie

If I could get a spare code please - would be much appreciated!


----------



## thithi

i didn't get one either, bummer!  and i have a 2nd tier account with them!


----------



## thithi

Gatsby said:


> Did anyone else get a Saks 10% off promo code?  I'm so excited, although I could have used it about three weeks ago, they would have gotten my Chloe' Marcie purchase.  It says it's good for three days but is a one time use only which is a bummer, I would rather get to use it unlimited for three days.


Is this the same discount that you get when you sign up for the email list?


----------



## Melissa Ann

^No, just random I guess.  It says the code s exclusive to the email address it is sent to, valid for 3 days.  Not sure if you can use it only once or over and over?  Could it be linked to your birthday?  Mine is in 3 weeks?

Used mine on a winter coat and saved 100!


----------



## ilvoelv

jenaywins said:


> ^ Sent.


----------



## babymelsmom

babyontheway said:


> It doesn't look like YSL is excluded


Can this be true! YAY


----------



## svenesaes

I've got a code that I'm not gonna use...will send it to the first person to PM me!


----------



## svenesaes

^^^^
All gone


----------



## queennadine

I would LOVE a code if someone won't use theirs!


----------



## LabelLover81

I have a bunch of 10% off codes for Saks.com but I haven't seen anything I want


----------



## Dukeprincess

If anyone isn't using theirs I'd love one.  :worthy:


----------



## Pradabunny

I won't be using mine.  First PM gets it.


----------



## myu3160

If no one is using theirs may I please use it


----------



## Pradabunny

Pradabunny said:


> I won't be using mine.  First PM gets it.



Gone


----------



## cp17mf

got one PM if you want it


----------



## cp17mf

cp17mf said:


> got one PM if you want it



taken but got another one ... still PM


----------



## incredible777

cp17mf said:


> taken but got another one ... still PM



cp17mf, 

Could you please let me know about the code? I can't send PM as I don't have access to that feature yet. I would love to get one and use it. Thanks!!


----------



## l8p2

I need one as well. Thx in advance!


----------



## thithi

I got two codes in my email from Saks, one for 10% off and the other for 15% off.  There are some designer exclusions but the codes work on sale items and cosmetics.  Score!  Good thru midnight Thursday.  I believe you can stack with codes with HOLIDAY or PURSEBLOG for free shipping.



> Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen apparel, shoes, and  handbags, Ann Demeulemeester, Bottega Veneta handbags, Brian Atwood,  Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry shoes, Camilla Skovgaard, Cartier,  Christian Louboutin, Comme des Garcons apparel, Costume National, David  Yurman, Derek Lam apparel and handbags, Dior, Edmundo Castillo, Emilio  Pucci apparel, Etro apparel, Fendi, Givenchy shoes, Gucci, Issey Miyake  apparel, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo shoes and handbags, Junya Watanabe  apparel, MCM handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni  apparel, Miu Miu, Nina Ricci apparel, Oscar de la Renta apparel and  shoes, Peter Pilotto apparel, Peter Som apparel, Prada, Prada Sport,  Proenza Schouler apparel, Ralph Lauren shoes, men's Ralph Lauren Black  Label, Reed Krakoff, Saddler's Union handbags, Sergio Rossi, Stella  McCartney, Thakoon apparel, Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent shoes,  Zegna.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks, but I probably won't use mine given all the exclusions...


----------



## MolMol

if anyone has a spare one can you please PM me???


----------



## blah956

mine is 20% off!


----------



## Crzy4MJ

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks, but I probably won't use mine given all the exclusions...



If anyone is not using theirs, could I please have it? I have some gifts to buy. Please PM! 

Many thanks! -Jenna


----------



## xinatca

If anyone has spare one,could u pm me?
Thanks so much.


----------



## babyontheway

I got one- but I think mine is only 10%... I am so greedy, that I wanted more lol


----------



## PrettyCamellia

I got 20% as well. What a nice surprise.


----------



## dVn85

Good Morning!

If anybody has a 20% or 15% they are willing to spare, will you please PM me?

Thank you!


----------



## ShoeLover

15% off *GFTS236HGFQX*
Let us know if you use it.


----------



## ShoeLover

10% off *GFTS22T9XNVK*


----------



## ShoeLover

Last one: 10% off *GFTS22QADD9A*


----------



## safari88

one 10% off, and one 20% off. 
what a nice surprise!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

ShoeLover said:


> 15% off *GFTS236HGFQX*
> Let us know if you use it.



Thanks so much!!!! Used this for a blue Arty ring.


----------



## highend

...of course Chanel cosmetics is currently down


----------



## misskia

ShoeLover said:


> 15% off *GFTS236HGFQX*
> Let us know if you use it.



Using this one. Thanks!


----------



## misskia

misskia said:


> Using this one. Thanks!



Aww says already been used


----------



## mk3185

If you have a 20% off code, please PM me. I really need it to buy a present for my mom. 
Thanks.


----------



## highend

Bloomingdales is running a similar promo today...check your emails


----------



## couture diva

I have 2 codes that are both for 15% off  
GFTS239PS5VX

GFTS23SJ4759


----------



## terps08

Actually deleted the email and had to dig through my email trash to find it - thanks OP!  I got 15% off!


----------



## CAGirlInDC

couture diva said:


> I have 2 codes that are both for 15% off
> GFTS239PS5VX
> 
> GFTS23SJ4759


I used the first one...thanks so much!


----------



## Ellis09

CAGirlInDC said:


> I used the first one...thanks so much!



I used the 2nd one. Thanks!


----------



## LindaP

I have no idea how much this is for but for anyone that wants it - GFTS22XPZ5G7


----------



## BabyDollChic

I have a 10% codes I'm not using, first to PM gets it!


----------



## dchildaries

10% off GFTS225MXWGV
enjoy!


----------



## meela188

I would like a 20%, if anyone isn't using it please pm me. thank you sooooo much


----------



## shaurin

Does anyone have one for 15% or 20% off and, if so, could you PM me?  I have one for 10% off, but would like to do better!!!!


----------



## highend

2 10%:

Gfts22au79k3
gfts22525j23


----------



## meela188

I have two 10% codes for anyone who wants to use them. I need to make a large purchase and 10% isn't going to make a large enough dent. if anyone has a 20% they won't be using plesae pm me.


10%
GFTS22EPZCXB

10%
GFTS223FTN5Y


----------



## babyontheway

worked on balenciaga sunglasses!  I guess 10% is better than nothing


----------



## safari88

2 10% off
GFTS22V44EFN

GFTS223CJN6X


----------



## meela188

babyontheway said:


> worked on balenciaga sunglasses!  I guess 10% is better than nothing


 
Great, balenciaga is usually excluded. I missed out on most of the black friday sales. I have a long list of gifts to buy for the family and 20% would go along way


----------



## zoomzoom123

3 codes for 10% off.. please post when used
GFTS22GFTSDR
GFTS22W62QE8
GFTS22HGDM23


----------



## ilvoelv

It wont work for my balenciaga sunnies!!


----------



## ilvoelv

10% gfts2228bx3b


----------



## ilvoelv

I got 20%!! I wish they had 30%! It wont work for my balenciaga sunnies so I'm on the phone with them right now


----------



## Love Of My Life

^good for you....


----------



## l8p2

Any spare 20% off code? Please pm me. Thx!


----------



## Cheryl

if anyone has a 20% code PLEASE Pm me, im dying for new shoes, haha


----------



## dls80ucla

ah, this would be lovely for the hubby's prada loafers...


----------



## shaurin

Here is a list of the designer exclusions for these codes: Akris, Alexander McQueen apparel, shoes, and handbags, Ann Demeulemeester, Bottega Veneta handbags, Brian Atwood, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry shoes, Camilla Skovgaard, Cartier, Christian Louboutin, Comme des Garcons apparel, Costume National, David Yurman, Derek Lam apparel and handbags, Dior, Edmundo Castillo, Emilio Pucci apparel, Etro apparel, Fendi, Givenchy shoes, Gucci, Issey Miyake apparel, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo shoes and handbags, Junya Watanabe apparel, MCM handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni apparel, Miu Miu, Nina Ricci apparel, Oscar de la Renta apparel and shoes, Peter Pilotto apparel, Peter Som apparel, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler apparel, Ralph Lauren shoes, men's Ralph Lauren Black Label, Reed Krakoff, Saddler's Union handbags, Sergio Rossi, Stella McCartney, Thakoon apparel, Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent shoes, Zegna.


----------



## shaurin

I tried asking CS for a 20% code instead of my 10% off code and they wouldn't give me one.


----------



## babyontheway

ilvoelv said:


> It wont work for my balenciaga sunnies!!


 
oh no- mine was only 10% so maybe they didn't care lol.  Hopefully they will make it work for you


----------



## coleab5

Yay, I got a 20% off code!


----------



## Appletini10

Can somebody PM me 15% or 20% code? I have a 20% of Bloomies, if anyone wants to trade  Thanks!!!


----------



## adoreburberry

AWW I wanted to get the Alexander Mcqueen classic scull scarf but they don't have them.  You can only pre order them boooo


----------



## Elle Candy

I have a 20% off code from Bloomingdales too.  If u have 20% off from Saks, please let me know.  I would like to trade as well.  Thanks.


----------



## ilvoelv

babyontheway said:


> oh no- mine was only 10% so maybe they didn't care lol.  Hopefully they will make it work for you



They said its because its on pre-order! Arghhh he was really nice and said to call back and he'll adjust it for me if it ships before thursday


----------



## shopaholic59

If someone has a 20% off code they aren't going to use could you PM me with it.  They have a perfume I would love to get for my daughter who has had the worst year ever health wise.  It would brighten her day if I got her this perfume because it never goes on sale.


----------



## novella

I was lucky enough to get a 15% off code but wish that I got 20% off... oh well! 

Also here are some 10% off codes:

GFTS22NECA3D
GFTS22S2J6S7
GFTS22S2FCP3

Please post when used. Thanks.


----------



## Appletini10

I also have sephora's gift card $15 off $50 valid until Dec 12 that I am willing to trade for the Saks 20% off code. LOL, i really want that code. PM me!


----------



## kml2887

I have a 15% if anyone wants it, post here and I'll PM it to you


----------



## Shopmore

kml2887 said:


> I have a 15% if anyone wants it, post here and I'll PM it to you


 
Just sent you a PM


----------



## Stephy

kml2887 said:


> I have a 15% if anyone wants it, post here and I'll PM it to you



Hi can I have your code please? Thanks!


----------



## kml2887

Shopmore said:


> Just sent you a PM


 
Sent!


----------



## kml2887

Stephy said:


> Hi can I have your code please? Thanks!


 

It's already gone  I do have a 10% also if you would like that one? Let me know and I'll pm it to you.


----------



## cttc

can anyone pm me their SAKS code please???
thank you!!!


----------



## kml2887

Stephy said:


> Hi can I have your code please? Thanks!


 
I sent you a PM


----------



## L1998

I really need a code, please PM it to me.  Thank you!!!


----------



## MolMol

used XF05S1R1I4PX
thanks for posting!


----------



## angellina2281

Anyone have a 20 to spare  please pm me. Thank you so much.


----------



## cttc

the saks website won't load for me! is anyone else having this problem??


----------



## fashiongirl26

novella said:


> I was lucky enough to get a 15% off code but wish that I got 20% off... oh well!
> 
> Also here are some 10% off codes:
> 
> GFTS22NECA3D
> GFTS22S2J6S7
> GFTS22S2FCP3
> 
> Please post when used. Thanks.



GFTS22NECA3D
Used it.  Thank you!


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Does anyone have a code for neiman marcus?? I have a 20% for Bloomingdales and I'd like to trade ( I know NM doesn't have any deals going on but wondered if anyone had one anyway! ) THX


----------



## lipglosschic87

i have a 15% that i'm not using. first one to PM me gets it! =)


----------



## queennadine

Would love a code if anyone could spare it! Please PM me! Thanks!!!


----------



## Crzy4MJ

I have 10% code I'm not using, first one to PM will get it. GONE!


----------



## mjvictamonte

I don't know if I got one to begin with, but I deleted all my emails from today- and I emptied my trash too! If anyone has a code they won't be using, I would really like one!


----------



## purse_boots

here's one for 10% off
GFTS22DVXEVR


----------



## mjvictamonte

purse_boots said:


> here's one for 10% off
> GFTS22DVXEVR



Used- THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ashleekieu

Anyone trying applying the code to a recent purchase? i purchased something really late last night and was thinking about asking saks to apply the code.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wahhhh, I didn't get one! I have a ton of things saved in my cart so a code would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bubi88

GFTS22SYUCCE- 10%. Enjoy!


----------



## goneoutofmyhead

I have a 20% - PM me for it.  it's gone - that was quick!


----------



## emald37

I have a 15% off that I won't be using. PM me for it.

 GONE!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Is it gone already? 

I'm going to be purchasing my first Gucci purse and right now I'm approximately 18% away from having enough money saved up to afford it. If anyone has a 15% or 20% off code they will not be using I would be beyond thrilled and thankful if you would share it with me!


----------



## babyontheway

GFTS22N6DANP
10% off


----------



## coleab5

letsgoshopping said:


> Is it gone already?
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing my first Gucci purse and right now I'm approximately 18% away from having enough money saved up to afford it. If anyone has a 15% or 20% off code they will not be using I would be beyond thrilled and thankful if you would share it with me!



just fyi, gucci is excluded

here are the designer exclusions:
**Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen apparel, shoes, and handbags, Ann Demeulemeester, Bottega Veneta handbags, Brian Atwood, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry shoes, Camilla Skovgaard, Cartier, Christian Louboutin, Comme des Garcons apparel, Costume National, David Yurman, Derek Lam apparel and handbags, Dior, Edmundo Castillo, Emilio Pucci apparel, Etro apparel, Fendi, Givenchy shoes, Gucci, Issey Miyake apparel, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo shoes and handbags, Junya Watanabe apparel, MCM handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni apparel, Miu Miu, Nina Ricci apparel, Oscar de la Renta apparel and shoes, Peter Pilotto apparel, Peter Som apparel, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler apparel, Ralph Lauren shoes, men's Ralph Lauren Black Label, Reed Krakoff, Saddler's Union handbags, Sergio Rossi, Stella McCartney, Thakoon apparel, Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent shoes, Zegna.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Oh no. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NANI1972

I have a 15% off I won't be using, PM me if you want it. GONE!


----------



## novella

I still have this code for 10% off, please post if you use it:

GFTS22S2J6S7


----------



## nhp

15% 
gfts23878w3c


----------



## CoutureGirly

GFTS23TV93P7 15% off if one of you ladies need it


----------



## justwatchin

CoutureGirly said:


> GFTS23TV93P7 15% off if one of you ladies need it




Used it; thank you!


----------



## love2shop_26

I don't know what kind of Gucci bag you're looking for but they're having a sale right now.  Check out their website as well as Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf, Saks, and Nordstrom ( nordstrom doesn't sell Gucci online  tho so you'd have to call the stores.)





letsgoshopping said:


> Is it gone already?
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing my first Gucci purse and right now I'm approximately 18% away from having enough money saved up to afford it. If anyone has a 15% or 20% off code they will not be using I would be beyond thrilled and thankful if you would share it with me!


----------



## shopaholic59

Looking for a 15% or 20% off coupon so I can buy my daughter a bottle of Viktor & Rolf Eau Mega.  It never goes on sale.  Please PM me if you have one that you're not using.


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone know when Saks second cut is?


----------



## shaurin

I'm still looking for a 15% or 20% off coupon.  If anyone has one that they aren't using, please PM me.  TIA!!


----------



## babyontheway

I thought the coupon was good only for yesterday.....
On another note- my order from yesterday already shipped


----------



## ada717

lots of goodies waiting in the cart... anyone with the spare code, would appreciate the PM!

Tia...


----------



## jsuny

Are the codes combinable if you have more than one?  Has anyone tried?  I didn't see anything in the footnote.


----------



## spenry

I am looking for a coupon..please PM me. Thank you very much


----------



## pupeluv

jsuny said:


> Are the codes combinable if you have more than one? Has anyone tried? I didn't see anything in the footnote.


 

Worth a try...you can add up to 5 codes for their site.


----------



## highend

the %s codes cannot be combined


----------



## jsuny

Thanks for the info!  I thought it was possible since it did not specifically say.  But oh well...


----------



## sleepyjae

GFTS22CE3WJ3 - Not using mine.  ENJOY...it's 10% off.


----------



## xxsillyx

I won't be using mine. 

20% GFTS24NJX2GP


----------



## xxsillyx

Here's a 10% GFTS22KGKS86


----------



## dchildaries

I guess someone is faster than me... o well....


used. thanks 



xxsillyx said:


> I won't be using mine.
> 
> 20% GFTS24NJX2GP


----------



## uwhuskygirl

20% off  
*GFTS24ZEJKEY*


----------



## uwhuskygirl

10% off 
GFTS22CTJHXY


----------



## meela188

uwhuskygirl said:


> 20% off
> *GFTS24ZEJKEY*


 
Used Thanks


----------



## dchildaries

Gfts225mxwgv 10%


----------



## shaurin

I found a 20% off code on another website, so I won't be using my 10% off code.  Please post if you use it.

GFTS22FBSJGC

CODE HAS BEEN USED.


----------



## meela188

uwhuskygirl said:


> 20% off
> *GFTS24ZEJKEY*


 


meela188 said:


> Used Thanks


 
I guess someone beat me to it, I hate checking out on my phone. Slow loading gets me everytime


----------



## *dragonfly

15% off
GFTS23YJZ5KS


----------



## rachelinla

*dragonfly said:


> 15% off
> GFTS23YJZ5KS


 
It's been used LOL.


----------



## sunnyflies

Anyone have a 15 or 20? I have several 10's which I'll put on once I buy DD a dress.

I, too, am greedy 

But, I'd like to get that lovely dress for my daughter.


----------



## tulips0214

I have a 10% off if anyone needs:

GFTS22B79MJ3


----------



## momo_xd

10% off Enjoy! 

GFTS22R24JRY


----------



## sunnyflies

Still hoping for a 15 or a 20 if anyone has one they will not be using.

Here are two extra 10% I have: 

GFTS22EVW5NP

GFTS22PX98N8


----------



## zoomzoom123

sunnyflies said:


> Still hoping for a 15 or a 20 if anyone has one they will not be using.
> 
> Here are two extra 10% I have:
> 
> GFTS22EVW5NP
> 
> GFTS22PX98N8


PM me if you still need a 15%. my MIL has one she won't be using.


----------



## mdmd

My 15%: GFTS23MSUXQC

Enjoy!


----------



## spenry

mdmd said:


> My 15%: GFTS23MSUXQC
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Thank you very much! I used it


----------



## LianaY

Anyone has a 20% or more? Please please pm me begging you. Thanks


----------



## crunchyang

15% gfts232mgztt


----------



## ellenphant

crunchyang said:


> 15% gfts232mgztt



someone used it ^^ thanks for posting though. If anyone has a 15%+ I'd love to have it. Please PM me. Thanks in advance


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

I have a 20% off code expiring tonight.  I will not be using it.  PM me for it!
Happy Shopping


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

SamanthaMarie83 said:


> I have a 20% off code expiring tonight. I will not be using it. PM me for it!
> Happy Shopping


 

It's been given out!!


----------



## Ryki

I would really appreciate 15%+ code. Thanks


----------



## CSamoylov

15% off -- GFTS23Q9K5SB


----------



## Ryki

CSamoylov said:


> 15% off -- GFTS23Q9K5SB




Thank You!!!


----------



## juicy_girl

15% off code - GFTS237CAJWK  enjoy


----------



## closetavalanche

juicy_girl said:


> 15% off code - GFTS237CAJWK enjoy


 
Used this, thanks so much!!


----------



## mcmug17

Gfts238ubynz 15%


----------



## ellenphant

mcmug17 said:


> Gfts238ubynz 15%



Used. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## joni80

15% off: GFTS23PPNC6A


----------



## rta5a

joni80 said:
			
		

> 15% off: GFTS23PPNC6A



Thanks, just used it.


----------



## linakpl

20% off code GFTS24A89SXC


----------



## novella

If you have a 20% off code that you're not using, could you please PM me?


----------



## Fuschia

linakpl said:


> 20% off code GFTS24A89SXC



Tried to check out but already used


----------



## cathead87

15% off: *GFTS23Y88R6E*


----------



## dstb

cathead87 said:


> 15% off: *GFTS23Y88R6E*


Thanks!  I need this!


----------



## k*d

20% off code:  GFTS24YX2GK7

Please post if you use this.


----------



## meela188

k*d said:


> 20% off code:  GFTS24YX2GK7
> 
> Please post if you use this.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## pupeluv

I have a question; are C.B.'s working with these? since they unique codes I don't think they will BUT when I used my $20 off $50 Sephora code I got C.B.


----------



## juicyjuice

10% off:  GFTS22BXJXMP


----------



## authenticplease

10%  GFTS22PCC8WC

Please post if you use.


----------



## authenticplease

And another.....

10%   GFTS22S7QS5U

Again, please post if you use.


----------



## atnk

15% off:  GFTS23ZDRFV5


----------



## niketalk

*10% coupon: *
GFTS22W5MV8K


----------



## eekiepie2

atnk said:


> 15% off: GFTS23ZDRFV5


I used this one, thank you!


----------



## joni80

PM me if you want a 20% off code. GONE


----------



## Msl0vable

Hi can you pm me your 20% if you are not using it? Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## annie168

I have a 15% off, pm me if you want it. Established members only please.


----------



## annie168

annie168 said:


> i have a 15% off, pm me if you want it. Established members only please.



gone


----------



## sjunky13

I would love a 20% off. ANyone have one? LOL


----------



## meela188

I have a 15% code, pm me


----------



## burberryguy:)

If anyone has a 20% they are not using please PM me  Please do!


----------



## ikny

10% code: GFTS22RFJFK8


----------



## ikny

another 10% code: GFTS22FUSC7V


----------



## pastiche

I would love love LOVE a 15% or 20% PM'd to me - buying my first high-end bag this weekend! Thankyou


----------



## adoreburberry

15% code
GFTS23KBBNF5


----------



## sunnyflies

I believe the code is only good for three days and that last day is today. A very generous TPFer sent me a 15% one, I almost used it on a ball gown for my daughter then didn't when she hesitated over what she wanted. Here it is:

Saks code GFTS234DHF6A  for 15%

I hope someone can use it.


----------



## ikny

If anyone is not using their 20% off code I would really appreciate it if you could PM me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## adoreburberry

^^^ oops the second pm that I sent you has the correct 20% off code not the 1st one.  Sorry about that


----------



## mona_danya

a 20% off code would be great, please PM me!


----------



## sjunky13

Ha. Everyone is so fast with the codes. If anyone has any codes. I would love to have one. Thanks so much! 
I do hope they are going to members and posters and not lurkers!


----------



## ikny

adoreburberry said:


> ^^^ oops the second pm that I sent you has the correct 20% off code not the 1st one. Sorry about that


 
Got it, thank you so much!


----------



## pastiche

sunnyflies said:


> I believe the code is only good for three days and that last day is today. A very generous TPFer sent me a 15% one, I almost used it on a ball gown for my daughter then didn't when she hesitated over what she wanted. Here it is:
> 
> Saks code GFTS234DHF6A  for 15%
> 
> I hope someone can use it.


 

thanks


----------



## Yeimi3

10% = gfts22j8wxgw


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

15% GFTS23DFAF5X 
Enjoy


----------



## mk3185

Gfts239e2nxc


----------



## meela188

10% gfts22js88qb


----------



## sgw135

anymore codes out there?


----------



## sunflower246

Hi, does anyone have Saks 10% off coupon code? I signed up for the email, but  I haven't got it. 

Thank you.


----------



## amy j

It'll come within 24 hours to your email, just be patient : )


----------



## sunflower246

thank you. i finally got it!


----------



## musicscrip

Check your email for discont code from Saks. 
Here is mine for 10% off: *GIFT32HXAUPM*

*MYSTERY PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, ON SAKS FASHIONFIX MERCHANDISE, FASHION STAR MERCHANDISE, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on Saks.com from Tuesday, September 4, 2012 at 12:01AM (ET) through Monday, September 10, 2012 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on Saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, gift card, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code: GIFT32HXAUPM at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen apparel and handbags, Ann Demeulemeester apparel, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch handbags, Araks, Azzedine Alaia apparel, Be & D handbags, Behnaz Sarafpour apparel, Bottega Veneta apparel and handbags, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Celine apparel and handbags, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano apparel, Comme des Garcons apparel, Costume National apparel, David Yurman, Derek Lam apparel and handbags, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana shoes and handbags, Donna Karan handbags, Doo. Ri, Dries Van Noten apparel, Emilio Pucci apparel, Etro men's and women's apparel, Fendi, Gryson handbags, Gucci, Haider Ackermann apparel, Haat, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jason Wu handbags, Jean Colonna apparel, Jerome Dreyfuss handbags, Jil Sander apparel and handbags, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe apparel, Katherine Kwei handbags, Kaufman Franco, Kiton, Lanvin apparel and handbags, Loro Piana, Maison Martin Margiela apparel and handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Marni apparel and handbags, Mario Schwab, MCM handbags, Miu Miu shoes and handbags, Moschino handbags, Nina Ricci apparel, Ohne Titel, Oscar de la Renta apparel, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Prada, Proenza Schouler apparel, Rachel Roy, Ralph Lauren handbags, men's Ralph Lauren Black Label, men's Ralph Lauren Purple label, Reed Krakoff handbags, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Roger Vivier, Sacai Luck, Saddler's Union, special delivery to 10022-SHOE, Stella McCartney apparel and handbags, Thakoon apparel, Tod's handbags, Valentino apparel, Vera Wang Bridal, Vionnet apparel, Yves Saint Laurent handbags, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo (additional in-store Designer exclusions apply see store for details)


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

^  Thanks for the heads up!  Anyone have another code to share?


----------



## shoprat

"FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER"!!! So, they are stackable??


----------



## amy j

shoprat said:


> "FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER"!!! So, they are stackable??



I don't believe so. I've tried to stack their 10% email code with 2 different ones and a message popped up saying you can't use the same promotion on one order. But hey, its worth a shot to try!


----------



## giggles016

If anyone has an extra code to spare, please pm me. I have 5 emails registered with Saks, and I didn't receive a code at all. I am eyeing a new MBMJ bag. Thanks!


----------



## kkimberly

Here's a code for 15% off that I won't be using (I'm on a shopping ban). It's -- GIFT33TECTBK. 

Please post if you use.


----------



## ehy210

anyone have a 15% I can use please?


----------



## HC26

Hello! Does anyone else have a code they can share? Please PM me if you do. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I would love one as well! Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Not using mine...
 GIFT32RZZZ7T

PLEASE post once you've used it.


----------



## RTA

Taken.  Thanks!!


----------



## lovejimmychoo

Hi! Does anyone have a Saks coupon code I could use?  If so please PM me.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## niclo

I spent ~$2,000 on Saks.com in the last 5 days and haven't received a code yet.


----------



## hk318

10% code

gift32w763rd
gift32ak64za
gift329myn9r
gift32hrx6my
gift32frp6jf
gift32ipj84i
gift32tmai9u
gift32hqxtpy
gift32gy23x9
gift3282ddcp
gift32gug8ur
gift3223v7gc
gift32mpjcrj
gift32mpfrqi
gift32mpjeg4
gift32mqbj6r
gift32gxrcpb
gift32q8anfc
gift32pjkc7u
gift32m7v9ui
gift32pjkddc


----------



## HC26

hk318 said:
			
		

> 10% code
> 
> gift32w763rd
> gift32ak64za
> gift329myn9r
> gift32hrx6my
> gift32frp6jf
> gift32ipj84i
> gift32tmai9u
> gift32hqxtpy
> gift32gy23x9
> gift3282ddcp
> gift32gug8ur
> gift3223v7gc
> gift32mpjcrj
> gift32mpfrqi
> gift32mpjeg4
> gift32mqbj6r
> gift32gxrcpb
> gift32q8anfc
> gift32pjkc7u
> gift32m7v9ui
> gift32pjkddc



Wow! Thanks for sharing! Yay! Just bought my first Alexander Wang! Yippee!


----------



## niclo

@hk318 
Thanks, I used two of your codes near the bottom and had Saks apply them to my prior purchases from today and yesterday.  For anyone curious about applying code to prior purchases, they wouldn't apply any codes for me for any purchases made prior to Tuesday.
gift32gxrcpb
gift32q8anfc


----------



## Ryki

I used gift32tmai9u

Thanks!


----------



## samalexis217

I'm on a shopping ban..feel free to use my 15% discount gift33ah3dpu


----------



## li_li

samalexis217 said:


> I'm on a shopping ban..feel free to use my 15% discount gift33ah3dpu


 
Used! Thanks so much!


----------



## samalexis217

li_li said:
			
		

> Used! Thanks so much!



U're most welcome


----------



## tatertot

A 10%, GIFT32AY8KPI please post when used


----------



## cascherping

hk318 said:


> 10% code
> 
> gift32w763rd
> gift32ak64za
> gift329myn9r
> gift32hrx6my
> gift32frp6jf
> gift32ipj84i
> gift32tmai9u
> gift32hqxtpy
> gift32gy23x9
> gift3282ddcp
> gift32gug8ur
> gift3223v7gc
> gift32mpjcrj
> gift32mpfrqi
> gift32mpjeg4
> gift32mqbj6r
> gift32gxrcpb
> gift32q8anfc
> gift32pjkc7u
> gift32m7v9ui
> gift32pjkddc



Wow - thank you so much! I used it for a pair of Brian Atwood shoes!


----------



## gogolbb

anyone have a 15% I can use please?


----------



## smileylovesbiggie

Any more Saks codes lingering? Please PM me 
Thanks in advance


----------



## <3juicy

10% *gift328dw8g2*


----------



## 8lou

15% code please!


----------



## musicscrip

I think Sept. 10th was the last day for the promo.


----------



## crose424

Any new codes to share? Anybody have a 10% off they are willing to share? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tzar

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a spare code that they could give to me?

I am trying to make a big purchase however I already used mine in the past.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## xlovely

tzar said:


> Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a spare code that they could give to me?
> 
> I am trying to make a big purchase however I already used mine in the past.
> 
> Thanks guys!!


 
You can sign up with any other email account and they'll email you another one


----------



## aikoNakamura

tzar said:


> hey, i was wondering if anyone had a spare code that they could give to me?
> 
> I am trying to make a big purchase however i already used mine in the past.
> 
> Thanks guys!!



*wl2012tye4g7*


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ very nice for you to  post...thanks.


----------



## fashion_girl

Anyone have a code available? 

Thanks !


----------



## nomompants

I'm also looking for a code....thanks in advance!


----------



## Dopey1030

Wl2012u8gw47


----------



## nomompants

Thank you very very much!


----------



## lifegoeson

I am looking for a code as well.  Thank you!


----------



## digablebeatz

Any extra 10% off codes?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

If anyone has an extra code please PM me! I would really appreciate it! TIA


----------



## mayuli

Can anyone pm me a 10% off code please?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## NANI1972

Is there anyone who might happen to have a 10% off code they are not using? Please Pm me, many thanks!


----------



## jasdafool

Just sign up. It comes pretty quick.


----------



## cali_flower

SAKSRPAZZ2PU

*PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, ON SAKS FASHIONFIX MERCHANDISE, FASHION STAR MERCHANDISE, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through Saturday, December 22, 2012 at 11:59PM (ET).


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have a code?


----------



## JanAlh

Anybody has a 10% off for SAKS that are not using? Ill get mine tomorrow but I need to buy now!


----------



## icecreamom

Does anyone have a 10% off code?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Can the 10% discount be used on everything ?


----------



## Morisa

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Can the 10% discount be used on everything ?



You mean the one you get for the email sign up?  That one typically does not have restrictions, although the regular Saks coupon codes typically have a laundry list of brands that it will not work on.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Morisa said:


> You mean the one you get for the email sign up?  That one typically does not have restrictions, although the regular Saks coupon codes typically have a laundry list of brands that it will not work on.



i got a !0% coupon code after i applied for a store credit card but i tried to apply to some brands it dont work


----------



## lepasion

Anyone who wanna share a discount code??? TIA


----------



## authenticplease

Not certain which thread to put these in....from Jonathan at Saks Atl.


----------



## authenticplease

Just spoke with Jonathan at Saks Atl....tomorrow, all CLs and Chanel's will be 60% off starting tomorrow!  You can reach him at 770 331 9600 or Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com. There are to be no presales per management


----------



## tiffandy

Anyone has a Saks 10% off coupon code to share?
Pls kindly pm me the code! Want to buy a stroller for my baby boy. 
TIA


----------



## pinkytoot

anyone can share a 10% off coupon code? i didnt get mine


----------



## tangerine21

Does anyone have a 10 percent code they can PM me? 
I'm not getting my e-mail :o


----------



## musicscrip

pinkytoot said:


> anyone can share a 10% off coupon code? i didnt get mine



Just call or live chat them and they will give you your code after looking up your email address.


----------



## sammix3

Are there exclusions for this code?


----------



## musicscrip

sammix3 said:


> Are there exclusions for this code?



I think pretty much everything on line is included. I bought Louboutins, La Mer ...etc with it before.


----------



## love2shop_26

Looks like they sent out an email this morning with a code to take additional % off.  I've only seen a 10 and a 15% off code so far so not sure what they've sent out.  It's only good thru Thursday 3/21.

Exclusions listed below:
Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Akris, Alaia apparel, Alexander McQueen apparel and handbags, Ann Demeulemeester apparel, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch handbags, Araks, Azzedine Alaia handbags, Behnaz Sarafpour apparel, Bottega Veneta handbags, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli apparel and handbags, men's Brunello Cucinelli, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Celine apparel and handbags, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano apparel, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons apparel, Costume Nationale, David Yurman, Dior, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana shoes and handbags, Donna Karan handbags, Doo. Ri, Dries Van Noten apparel, Emilio Pucci apparel, Fendi handbags, Gucci, Haat, Haider Ackermann apparel, Ippolita, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Colonna apparel, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander apparel and handbags, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe apparel, Kaufman Franco, Kiton, Lanvin apparel and handbags, Lilies Rick Owens, Loro Piana, Maison Martin Margiela apparel and handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Mario Schwab, Marni apparel and handbags, MCM handbags, Miu Miu shoes and handbags, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci apparel, Ohne Titel, Oscar De La Renta, Oscar De La Renta Bridal, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Rachel Roy, Ralph Lauren handbags, men's Ralph Lauren Black Label, men's Ralph Lauren Purple label, Reed Krakoff handbags, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rochas, Roger Vivier, Sacai, Sacai Luck, Saddler's Union handbags, Sophie Theallet apparel, Stella McCartney apparel and handbags, Thakoon, The Row, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Vionnet apparel, Yves Saint Laurent handbags, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo.


----------



## Gvamty

I have one for 10%, PM me if you want it


----------



## Hobozilla

Can I get it too?


----------



## hk318

10%

*GIFT65DWCCGV
*
*GIFT65FB8XWW

**GIFT65JD2PXP

more to post later
*


----------



## Hobozilla

awesome. thank you


----------



## hk318

10%

*gift65up6wzt*

*gift65tjcr4k
*
*gift65nk3eng

**gift65kyrud7

**gift65urpfrx

**gift65jgurex

**gift6568bren

**gift65ccz23a

**gift65wbbjm7

**gift65mhpndr

**gift657uw3nx*


----------



## hk318

*10%

gift65ekymdr

* *gift65dp2th7

* *gift65nbhxbf

**gift65qw4wyz

**gift65p3dkdv




*


----------



## reggieandbertie

10%: Gift65pevhhh
20%: Gift67gwbzbq


----------



## babymelsmom

reggieandbertie said:


> 10%: Gift65pevhhh
> 20%: Gift67gwbzbq


 

Thanks!  20% : Gift67gwbzbq taken!


----------



## cookie03

does anyone else have a 15% or 20% they're not using? please PM me, thanks so much!!


----------



## kml2887

10%: Gift65h8gzqy


----------



## tatertot

I didn't use any of your codes *hk318* but that's very nice of you to share them all!!


----------



## effinhaute

would anyone be kind enough to PM me one please please!!!


----------



## arcana

If someone has another 20% off code please post I'd really appreciate it


----------



## poohberry

If anyone has a 20% or 15% off code you won't be using please pm me! Thanks in advance


----------



## chrho

If anyone has a 20% code, please PM me please!!! Will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have a 10% off code I won't be using. Please pm me if you would like it


----------



## jgodcheergrl

code used! ^^^


----------



## randr21

10% *gift65vrugjt*


----------



## butterPP

Anyone has a 20% code, please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## finity

10%   *gift652vjj99*


----------



## purse_boots

10% gift65gjxh9t


----------



## kml2887

kml2887 said:


> 10%: Gift65h8gzqy



Just used this code I posted a few days ago lol. :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

does anyone know when Friends & Family is?


----------



## Shopmore

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> does anyone know when Friends & Family is?



It's usually about the 2nd or 3rd week of April.


----------



## goblue88

10% off code

GIFT65ZR3YY8


----------



## randr21

*gift65tgcwt8 10%*


----------



## musicscrip

*gift657nfgpf*


----------



## icecreamom

I have a 15% code, enjoy! GIFT6622TVXZ


----------



## OANHderful

icecreamom said:


> I have a 15% code, enjoy! GIFT6622TVXZ


----------



## bagsforme

Here's one I'm not using for 10%
GIFT65H24FRZ


----------



## tezzzzy

I have a 20% first to pm gets it!


----------



## aesthesia

tezzzzy said:


> I have a 20% first to pm gets it!


Hi, I'm new to the forum and my account doesn't have pm enabled yet. Is there any chance you still have the code (and would be willing to email it)? If not, I totally understand, just thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## tezzzzy

Sorry its gone!


----------



## finity

* nm*


----------



## krisalyn

would love to have a 20% if anyone has a spare.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## safari88

Would like to have a 15% or 20% off.
If someone has a spare one, pls PM me. TIA~~~~~


----------



## more_CHOOS

10% off GIFT65TB7VBE


----------



## <3juicy

10% *gift653mc38t*


----------



## jeNYC

<3juicy said:


> 10% *gift653mc38t*



Used. Thanks!


----------



## obladi.oblada

anyone else have a spare code? please PM TIA


----------



## lndgzmn

isn't this event over already on the 24th?


----------



## obladi.oblada

i was hoping to get the 10% off by joining the email thing, i joined few days ago and havent received any emails


----------



## Snipewolf

Hi,
I'am new to the forum. Looking to get a Saks discount code to get a prada handbag for
my girlfriend. So anyone with a spare code lying around can please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## shop781

anyone know when friends and family is?


----------



## jayne01

Snipewolf said:


> Hi,
> I'am new to the forum. Looking to get a Saks discount code to get a prada handbag for
> my girlfriend. So anyone with a spare code lying around can please PM me. Thanks.



FYI Prada is one of the brands excluded from discount codes...


----------



## nhp

10% off

SAKSRPV2TGIA


----------



## jackie0903

would love to have a 15% or 20% code. if anyone have one pls pm me. really appreciate it!


----------



## Elly0216

Hi everyone! does anyone happen to know when saks FF will be this year? If I remember correctly it is at the end of april/early may? I forget exactly when.

Thanks!


----------



## Aventine

If anyone has a 15% code, could they please PM me with it.  Looking to get a birthday gift for my BFF. Thank you!


----------



## Elly0216

If anyone has any type of code they will not be using (15% off, 10% off etc), can you please PM me? I would really really appreciate it! 

Thank You


----------



## Mavycakes

Anyone with a code they are not using, I would really love to have it. Please PM me. In need of a gift for my mom's bday. Thank you!


----------



## jssl1688

if anyone can spare a 20% would be wonderful! please help out if can and PM me!! Thank you so much in advance


----------



## cosmica

Also looking for a code if anyone has!
TIA!


----------



## jeNYC

Anyone has a 20% discount code?  Thanks!


----------



## Belladiva79

does anyone know if ysl is one of the excluded brands?


----------



## bag in black

Anyone has a 20% discount code?  My shipping Rates with tax to Germany is very high 

Thank you


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm dying for a code if anyone has one


----------



## darrenk

me too, i need a code so badly!


----------



## darrenk

if there is any Code Please PM me i need to get something for my GF Urgently!


----------



## lovechanel920

If anyone has a code, please PM me! In desperate need.


----------



## darrenk

Please PM me if you have a code thanks


----------



## isa111

I would love to get any code. Please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## darrenk

in desperate need here


----------



## pghandbag

I'd love a code if anyone has one to spare!


----------



## walnut9

I have a 10% code. Anybody receive a shopbop code in the mail? Lets trade


----------



## sandc

If anyone has a code, I would love it.   Please PM me.


----------



## syparkk4989

Please PM me if anyone has a code that they aren't using! it will really help me buy my mom's mother's day gift


----------



## arcana

Does anyone have a code they dont need? I'd really appreciate a PM  I signed up for emails but haven't gotten anything... I really want to place an order in case it sells out. I can offer the email code I get whenever I get it?


----------



## <3juicy

arcana said:


> Does anyone have a code they dont need? I'd really appreciate a PM  I signed up for emails but haven't gotten anything... I really want to place an order in case it sells out. I can offer the email code I get whenever I get it?



You can place the order now and when you get the code, live chat with them to adjust it.


----------



## arcana

<3juicy said:


> You can place the order now and when you get the code, live chat with them to adjust it.



Oh really? Thanks I may just do that. I feel like I always have bad luck with customer service though.


----------



## sodadadada

the welcome 10% code cant be combined with F&F code right?..


----------



## arcana

sodadadada said:


> the welcome 10% code cant be combined with F&F code right?..




No you can't combine both offers. However, not everything is covered with F&F so the 10% helps if you want something that's not discounted.


----------



## sodadadada

oh so this is my 10% welcome code WL2013H6XMX5


----------



## augddw

Hi ladies, would anyone be so kind to pm me the 20% off code? :')


----------



## pinkfeet

Anyone have a spare code ? Lmk! Thanks. !!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Check your email!  I just received a 10% off code for online only.   Exp May 18.  It's a one time use code.  Same long list of exclusions.  Wish they would have emailed me this yesterday when I was placing my order.  Grrr


----------



## fashioncalypso

Does anyone have a code I can have?  I didn't get a discount in my mail


----------



## gr8onteej

Gift72mugsdq


----------



## caeladoo

Here's another:
*GIFT72NXXUZZ*


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Really nice surprise to see it in the inbox. I have something in my cart and was waiting to pull the trigger.  This will do it!


----------



## bagsforme

I have a code if someone wants it pm me.


----------



## Selyn

Heres a code GIFT72HUGWUR


----------



## Selyn

And another one,since i cant use it in interational order. GIFT72XDCPHQ


----------



## jeNYC

WL2013HJ2EKJ

WL2013HPZ6G2

GIFT727JWY3U

All 10% off.  First two are Welcome codes which you might be able to stack with the Gift code


----------



## Shopmore

jeNYC said:


> WL2013HJ2EKJ
> 
> WL2013HPZ6G2
> 
> GIFT727JWY3U
> 
> All 10% off. First two are Welcome codes which you might be able to stack with the Gift code


 
I just tested it out and you can't combine the welcome and gift codes


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

are Christian Louboutins included??all most designers are not included??


----------



## aikoNakamura

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Akris Punto apparel, Alexander McQueen  apparel and handbags, Ann Demeulemeester apparel, Antonio Berardi, Anya  Hindmarch handbags, Araks, Azzedine Alaia apparel, Be & D handbags,  Behnaz Sarafpour apparel, Bottega Veneta apparel and handbags, Brioni,  Brunello Cucinelli, men's Brunello Cucinelli, Carolina Herrera, Cartier,  Celine apparel and handbags, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Louboutin,  Christian Siriano apparel, Comme des Garcons apparel, David Yurman,  Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Karan handbags, Doo. Ri, Dries Van Noten  apparel, Emilio Pucci apparel, Fendi apparel and handbags, Givenchy  shoes and handbags, Gucci, Haider Ackermann apparel, Haat, Isaia,  Ippolita, Issey Miyake, Jean Colonna apparel, Jerome Dreyfuss handbags,  Jil Sander apparel and handbags, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe apparel,  Kaufman Franco, Kiton, Lanvin apparel and handbags, Loro Piana, Maison  Martin Margiela apparel and handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Marni apparel and  handbags, Mario Schwab, Miu Miu shoes and handbags, Nina Ricci apparel,  Ohne Titel, Oscar de la Renta apparel, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Prada,  Proenza Schouler apparel, Rachel Roy, Ralph Lauren handbags, men's Ralph  Lauren Black Label, men's Ralph Lauren Purple label, Reed Krakoff  handbags, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens  Lilies, Roger Vivier, Saint Lauren shoes and handbags, Sacai Luck,  special delivery to 10022-SHOE, Stella McCartney apparel and handbags,  Thakoon apparel, Tod's, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Vionnet apparel,  Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo


----------



## aikoNakamura

10% Off Order: *GIFT72J4KMBP* at checkout. Code valid for one  time use  only. No adjustments to prior purchases.

Free Shipping for $150+ 
Use Code: *MAYSFA*


----------



## pinkrose398

I have two:

GIFT725CQNEM

GIFT72VVUW4X

Please post when you've used them. Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

Here's another 
GIFT72F8HJQB


----------



## ikny

pinkrose398 said:


> I have two:
> 
> GIFT725CQNEM
> 
> GIFT72VVUW4X
> 
> Please post when you've used them. Thanks!



Used the first one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

What are people buying if they are using their codes? 10% seems so little, but are things that don't go on sale often?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's mine - GIFT7248JVWU


----------



## leilani01

Here's another code:  *GIFT72GPBJ9N*


----------



## rainneday

jeNYC said:


> WL2013HJ2EKJ
> 
> WL2013HPZ6G2
> 
> GIFT727JWY3U
> 
> All 10% off.  First two are Welcome codes which you might be able to stack with the Gift code



Thank you! I used the first code.


----------



## goblue88

here is another: GIFT723Z95UZ


----------



## LegnoFan

goblue88 said:


> here is another: GIFT723Z95UZ


Thanks for the code!


----------



## gidramom

Here is mine, if anyone needs it.

GIFT72Z8D5TB


----------



## tatertot

two more, enjoy

GIFT72UKX3GB
GIFT727H8YUC


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Here's mine for whoever would like it! GIFT72FWX7J9


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I got two and used one, here's the one that is available.

GIFT72JMF479


----------



## <3juicy

*gift72assrv9*


----------



## NANI1972

GAMOGIRL said:


> What are people buying if they are using their codes? 10% seems so little, but are things that don't go on sale often?



If you buy a $800 item for ex., a savings of $80 is pretty substantial IMO. I'd rather pay $720 than $800!


----------



## chanelptht

Here's mine ... GIFT729Q32VF


----------



## halunfishie

GAMOGIRL said:


> What are people buying if they are using their codes? 10% seems so little, but are things that don't go on sale often?


Perfume & makeup since those never go on sale


----------



## lee23

here's another 

GIFT722E7VVC


----------



## vietnamese

This topic amazing ! Thank very much peoples !


----------



## evaaa*

here is one more 

GIFT72KSFE5Q


----------



## cathead87

Another code:   *GIFT725S3BR8*


----------



## citybaglady

Sorry so late to the game, here are two more codes:
Gift72ycj6r8
Gift72qv26t6


----------



## maofunction

Hi does anyone have an additional code I could use? I finally saved up for my first bag purchase! Help me make it happen!


----------



## Stellalun@

If anyone has a Saks Fifth Avenue code they are not planning to use, please PM me- I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I would also really appreciate if anyone could pm me a code! TIA!


----------



## chaerimk

i'm looking for a saks code, can any one pm me if you have extra? thank you so much!


----------



## PrinceCharming

Please send me a gift code )))))))))))


----------



## Aventine

Also, looking for a code.  Please TPF Fairy Godmothers! lol


----------



## Everlong

to get a new 10% code just make a new email address and sign up for the mailing list. a code will be sent to your email within 24 hours. the code does have an expiration date and there is a list of designer exclusions- gucci, prada, ect.


----------



## renza

Does anyone have a Saks code for % off or free shipping (no minimum)?


----------



## reginar17

10% email code. Expires 7/31.

WL2013SYQAV7


----------



## dsrm

reginar17 said:


> 10% email code. Expires 7/31.
> 
> WL2013SYQAV7



Thank you


----------



## toomanyhandbags

I too am looking for a 10% off code if you are not using it.TIA
Gail


----------



## missbagwathi

10% off. Valid till 30 Sep. Only on US orders.

WL2013SDEPRZ


----------



## toomanyhandbags

missbagwathi said:


> 10% off. Valid till 30 Sep. Only on US orders.
> 
> WL2013SDEPRZ


Thanks a million Missbagwathi! Saved me a bundle!


----------



## Gummi Bear

Please, anybody that won't be using their code could you PM me?  TIA!


----------



## toomanyhandbags

Hello,
I am being a very bad girl and have 5 items in my checkout box! I am hoping someone may have a 10% off coupon code that they are not using that they would share with me,
Thanks in advance,
Gail


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi!

Would anyone happen to have a 10% off coupon floating around that they aren't using? If so I'd really appreciate it if you could pass it to me! Thank you!


----------



## Virginiamb

Does anyone have a 10% code they are not using?  It would be very much appreciated. TIA


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I thought I wasn't going to get a code but one arrived by email today. They may send these out in stages so some of you might still get one.


----------



## missbagwathi

Here's another 10% off code. I wish it was applicable on International addresses. Enjoy!
Code: GIFT7777EKN8


----------



## Luhvaleee

Here is a 10% code exp 08/15

Enter Code *GIFT77X7VK7K*


----------



## zoomzoom123

here are a few for 10% off
GIFT77NYATKQ
GIFT77JNEAE8
GIFT77N4VFY2


----------



## musicscrip

*GIFT77R7X8HZ*

*10% off...post if you used it*


----------



## mcmug17

GIFT77GWGZ8B

Valid thru 8/15 11:59 PM EST


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have a 10% off coupon if anybody needs it pm me!


----------



## Gvamty

I received a 15% off code on one of my emails and a 10% off on another. I've used the 15% code but, the 10% is available. PM me if interested.


----------



## purse_boots

15% code GIFT787FHYFJ


----------



## hk318

Anyone receive a code bigger than 20%?


----------



## smiley13tree

purse_boots said:


> 15% code GIFT787FHYFJ



Thanks! Saved some money on items on my wish list


----------



## arcana

10% code
Post if used please
GIFT77HAQ788


----------



## Chestnutty

15% off code, post if used pls
GIFT78WP29K8


----------



## reginar17

10% Code 

GIFT77SZDQAF

Expires 8/15


----------



## cathead87

15% off thru 08/15
*GIFT78R8QY5M*


----------



## Stephy

cathead87 said:


> 15% off thru 08/15
> *GIFT78R8QY5M*



Thanks!


----------



## ikny

Chestnutty said:


> 15% off code, post if used pls
> GIFT78WP29K8



Used, thanks a lot! Works on cosmetics too!


----------



## hk318

*gift78sja6k3 15%




10%
*
GIFT77UHWRXY
GIFT77DYUU4W
GIFT777VA6Y6
 GIFT77BQJVUY
 GIFT77J7DY3B


----------



## weimngming

Take the 15%. Thank you!



hk318 said:


> *gift78sja6k3 15%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10%
> *
> GIFT77UHWRXY
> GIFT77DYUU4W
> GIFT777VA6Y6
> GIFT77BQJVUY
> GIFT77J7DY3B


----------



## arcana

How often does Saks send out these codes?


----------



## nastasja

If anyone has a 15% code they are not using, please PM me!


----------



## katran26

If anyone wants a 10% off code - PM me


----------



## bags56

Would really appreciate a 15% code if anyone is not using theirs.  Please pm me.

Thanks!


----------



## loveshoes1

10% gift77p6gwe


----------



## Diorek

20% off
Enter Code *GIFT79BQME42*
Post if used please.


----------



## Elle Candy

Diorek said:


> 20% off
> Enter Code *GIFT79BQME42*
> Post if used please.




used. Thanks A LOT!!!!


----------



## Diorek




----------



## Elle Candy

Elle Candy said:


> used. Thanks A LOT!!!!




oh no, it doesn't work now.  It works just a minute ago.  

If anyone has a 20% code, pls pm me.  Thanks.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

I have a 15% off good until August 15th 
GIFT78MWTZG9


----------



## bags56

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> I have a 15% off good until August 15th
> GIFT78MWTZG9


Used.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Elle Candy

if anyone has a 20% code, would appreciate if u can pm me. 

Thanks.


----------



## tracy15006

If anyone has 20% or 15% off , please PM me. Whenever I see codes, all are used  thank you


----------



## aikoNakamura

10% Off

GIFT778YJ2HY


----------



## sndypchez

If theres any extra 15 or 20% codes floating around pls pm me. Thx!


----------



## cassisberry

If anyone has an extra 20% code, please PM me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShoeLover

10% off *GIFT77GQRUCU* 
Please let us know if you use it.


----------



## LoveLE

ShoeLover said:


> 10% off *GIFT77GQRUCU*
> Please let us know if you use it.



Used. Thank you very much!


----------



## lmka123

GIFT77Y34KPX

10% off


----------



## ikny

I would really appreciate a 15% or 20% code if anyone is willing to share. I have a basket full of stuff ready to check out.


----------



## motubound

GIFT77R5KB27

10% off

Pls post if used thx.


----------



## reginar17

Good through 8/15

10% GIFT77CFVJNW
15% GIFT78S237U8
20% GIFT79S4737K


----------



## Elle Candy

reginar17 said:


> Good through 8/15
> 
> 10% GIFT77CFVJNW
> 15% GIFT78S237U8
> 20% GIFT79S4737K



Thanks so much.  I used the 20% code.


----------



## dsrm

reginar17 said:


> Good through 8/15
> 
> 10% GIFT77CFVJNW
> 15% GIFT78S237U8
> 20% GIFT79S4737K



Thank you so much, I use the 15% code


----------



## sumita

10% gift77n33bzt 
10% gift77rc4dh9
10% gift77786ewf
10% gift7779mdb3
15% gift787uydym


----------



## ShoeLover

15% off *GIFT78GY87GY*
Let us know if you use it.


----------



## Chrissy131

sumita said:


> 10% gift77n33bzt
> 10% gift77rc4dh9
> 10% gift77786ewf
> 10% gift7779mdb3
> 15% gift787uydym




I used 10% gift7779mdb3. Thank you


----------



## <3juicy

*.*


----------



## <3juicy

10%
*gift77xnn42f
*
*gift77xkvbqx*


----------



## HappyG

Please PM me if anyone has an extra 20% code.  TIA.


----------



## gtm120psu

10% off:

*GIFT77JNYVAF*

*expires today 08/15/2013*

*thanks!*


----------



## Virginiamb

If anyone has a 15% or 20% code it would greatly be appreciated.  One please. Can you use more than one 10% code?  TIA


----------



## sushiette

If anyone has a coupon code can you PM me please. Thank you so much!


----------



## LilFendi

Please PM me if you have a 15% or a 20% you are not using  Thank you in advance!


----------



## nastasja

10% off (expires today) = GIFT77JG6FFE


----------



## dealsgalore

GIFT788YAQV3 for 15% off, expires today.  Enjoy!


----------



## Chronos

dealsgalore said:


> GIFT788YAQV3 for 15% off, expires today.  Enjoy!


Used. Thank you!


----------



## katlun

here is 10% off

*GIFT77ZTK6CB*


----------



## LABAG

Any codes  please?? Tks


----------



## leilani01

Here's a 10% off code: *GIFT77M6M43M*


----------



## kyyan

15% off GIFT78S92TK2


----------



## hk318

20% code

*GIFT79QQ4E5U
*
*GIFT79P2DVNX 
*


----------



## pink_bai2bi

If you have a 20% code you're not using please PM me.

TIA!


----------



## brownie20

enjoy!  15% off code GIFT78WC7DGQ


----------



## ellenphant

brownie20 said:


> enjoy!  15% off code GIFT78WC7DGQ


Thank you so much! Used


----------



## bbqbt

GIFT78T659VP 15% off


----------



## juicy couture jen

*GIFT796NVW8C 20% off 
*


----------



## pink_bai2bi

juicy couture jen said:


> *GIFT796NVW8C 20% off
> *



Used. 
Thanks!


----------



## brownie20

ellenphant said:


> Thank you so much! Used



you're very welcome, i'm glad you were able to use it (i had totally forgotten i had the code until just now lol  )


----------



## melinda

Does anyone have a 20% or 15% code left? If so please PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## niketalk

15% Coupons: 

GIFT78G8GKU5
GIFT785XCYM9
GIFT78JBT2UR

good luck!


----------



## Virginiamb

Still in search of a 15% or 20% code


----------



## love2shop_26

Here's a $50 off $400+ purchase code good thru 9/7/13: GIFT817CE9EF

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto apparel, Alexander McQueen, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch handbags, Aperlai shoes, Araks, Behnaz Sarafpour apparel, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood shoes, Brunello Cucinelli, men's Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry shoes, Burberry Prorsum shoes, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Carlos Falchi handbags, Celine handbags, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Comme, Comme des Garcons, Costume National shoes, David Yurman, Derek Lam, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci apparel, Fendi, Giambattista Valli shoes, Giorgio Armani handbags, Givenchy shoes and handbags, Gucci, Haider Ackermann apparel, Ippolita, Issey Miyake, Jason Wu handbags, Jean Colonna apparel, Jerome C. Rousseau shoes, Jerome Dreyfuss handbags, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, JW Anderson, Kiton, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela apparel and handbags, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs shoes, Marni shoes and handbags, Mario Schwab, Maria La Rosa, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM handbags, Michael Kors handbags, Miu Miu shoes and handbags, Nicholas Kirkwood shoes, Nina Ricci, Ohne Titel, Oscar de la Renta shoes, Paul Andrew shoes, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Hardy shoes, Pollini shoes, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren handbags and shoes, men's Ralph Lauren Purple label, Reed Krakoff shoes, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie shoes, Rochas, Saint Laurent apparel, Sacai, Sacai Luck, Sergio Rossi shoes, special delivery to 10022-SHOE, Sophie Theallet apparel, Stella McCartney, Tabitha Simmons shoes, Thakoon apparel, The Row, Tod's, Valentino, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I just got a 10% off code by email. Same exclusions as the list posted above, also expires 9/7.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have a 10% off code that expires today won't be using it. Pm me if you want it!


----------



## psulion08

Just got this one today: $50 off $250 or $100 off $500. Valid thru October 31, 2013. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases. Code= SAKSRTJ9JYX8


----------



## AJMICK

$50 off $250 or $100 off $500. Valid thru October 31, 2013. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases. Code= SAKSRT6RWNQD


----------



## AmorNChanel

Just got a mailer from Saks.  Saks is having a gift card event Sept. 26 and 27, 2013 in store.  Online starts earlier on Sept. 27.

Spend $250 to $499 get $35
Spend $500 to $999 get $75
Spend $1,000 to $1,999 get $150
Spend $2,000 to $2,999 get $450
Spend $3,000 or more get $700

Fine print indicates that it "excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue store, gift card and Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card".


----------



## Alice1979

Use code : GIFT76QH7AAN

Same designer exclusion applied, so no Chanel, Louboutin, Valentino, and etc, etc, etc...


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is a SAKS code I received in the mail yesterday. It is good now through 12/31.

A gift toward your purchase throughout the store.
$50 toward your $250 purchase
$100 toward your $500 purchase

GIFT86XTB9SH

Enjoy.


----------



## Swanky

Please remember this is a thread to share sales/codes in, not solicit codes


----------



## cathead87

$75 toward purchase of $500...thru 12/31
Code:  *GIFT87RFNYNH*

Designer Exclusions: Akris Handbags,  Akris Women's Apparel, Alaia Women's Apparel, Alexander McQueen Handbags, Alexandre Vauthier Women's Apparel, Altuzarra Women's Apparel, Aquilano Rimondi Women's Apparel, Azzedine Alaia Handbags, Azzedine Alaia Shoes, Bottega Veneta Women's Apparel, Brunello Cuccinelli Women's Apparel, Brunello Cuccinelli Men's, Brunello Cuccinelli Shoes, Cartier Fine Jewelry and Watches, Celine Handbags, Celine Women's Apparel, Celine Shoes, Chanel Handbags, Chanel Women's Apparel, Chanel Shoes, Chanel Watches and Jewelry, Charvet Men's, Christian Dior Handbags, Christian Dior Women's Apparel, Christian Dior Shoes, Christian Louboutin Handbags, Christian Louboutin Shoes, Christophe Lemaire Women's Apparel, Christopher Kane Women's Apparel, Dior Handbags, Dior Women's Apparel, Dolce & Gabbana Shoes, Dries Van Noten Women's Apparel, Fendi Women's Apparel, Givenchy Handbags, Givenchy Women's Apparel, Givenchy Shoes, Graff, Gucci Handbags, Gucci Women's Apparel, Gucci Men's, Gucci Handbags, Gucci Kids, Gucci Small leather goods, Gucci Watches and Women's Jewelry, Jil Sander Handbags, JL Strong Women's Apparel, KaufmanFranco Women's Apparel, Kiton Men's, Lanvin Women's Apparel, Lanvin Shoes, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Manolo Blahnik Shoes, Mario Schwab Women's Apparel, Martin Margiela Women's Apparel, Miu Miu Handbags, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci Women's Apparel, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Peter Pilotto Women's Apparel, Prada Handbags, Prada Women's Apparel, Prada Sport Women's Apparel. Prada Men's, Ralph Lauren Purple Label Men's, Sophie Theallet Women's Apparel, The Row Women's Apparel, Thom Browne Women's Apparel, Thomas Tait Women's Apparel, Tod's Men's Shoes, Valentino Handbags, Valentino Women's Apparel, Valentino Shoes, Vera Wang Women's Apparel, Vera Wang Bridal, Yiqing Ying Women's Apparel, YSL Women's Apparel, Zegna Men's


----------



## Appletini10

Check your emails, saks is sending out codes again - it's that time of the year! I got 10%  ugh....


----------



## cathead87

10% off entire order thru 12/19...
Code:  *GIFT77EG3WVW*
_*There are designer exclusions._


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Here's another 10% off - GIFT77XVBGJW.


----------



## tabbyco

Oops. Deleted


----------



## abcdancer

Anyone else have a 20% off code I could use?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I received a card for $350 off $2000 handbag purchase or $150 off $1000.  PM me and we can figure out how to mail it off


----------



## lovechanel920

gottaluvmybags said:


> I received a card for $350 off $2000 handbag purchase or $150 off $1000.  PM me and we can figure out how to mail it off



Pm'ed you.


----------



## Gvamty

I received an email with a Saks code for 15% off. Check your email.


----------



## nastasja

Boo, I only got 10%.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

got mine today too for 15%!


----------



## jackie0903

anyone could kindly give me an 15%off code pls, really appreciate it


----------



## jojon21

Anyone with a code they're not using, please PM me! I need a new bag!


----------



## zoomzoom123

Here are the codes I gathered that won't be used. They don't stack- please note if used.
15%
GIFT89V7H2MK 
GIFT89KC27T6
GIFT89T3WXNZ

10%
GIFT88H4KUP4 
GIFT88YNC6DW
GIFT88J6JCM2
GIFT88WMRK3P
GIFT88HVEQJF


----------



## diana

used GIFT89V7H2MK, thank you!!



zoomzoom123 said:


> Here are the codes I gathered that won't be used. They don't stack- please note if used.
> 15%
> GIFT89V7H2MK
> GIFT89KC27T6
> GIFT89T3WXNZ
> 
> 10%
> GIFT88H4KUP4
> GIFT88YNC6DW
> GIFT88J6JCM2
> GIFT88WMRK3P
> GIFT88HVEQJF


----------



## jojon21

zoomzoom123 said:


> Here are the codes I gathered that won't be used. They don't stack- please note if used.
> 15%
> GIFT89V7H2MK
> GIFT89KC27T6
> GIFT89T3WXNZ
> 
> 10%
> GIFT88H4KUP4
> GIFT88YNC6DW
> GIFT88J6JCM2
> GIFT88WMRK3P
> GIFT88HVEQJF



I used the bottom code, thanks so much!


----------



## retroqtee

GIFT89KC27T6 used thanks so much


----------



## evolkatie

GIFT89T3WXNZ used, thanks!!! 33


----------



## wordpast

Can someone please PM me a 15% code? Thanks!


----------



## vanbruntsa

for 10% off:

*GIFT88FB7NDF

*
*GIFT88P7D6DR*


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's one for 15% off GIFT897B69HZ


----------



## imlvholic

Acne not included, boo!


----------



## hohoho

I would appreciate it if someone has a code to spare. Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

they codes have too much restrictions seems most designers are includes. sniff**


----------



## Gvamty

I have 4 10% off codes. PM me if you need a code.


----------



## The yellows

Gvamty said:


> I have 4 10% off codes. PM me if you need a code.


Please pm me if you have a 15% or 10% code.  Thank you!


----------



## Gvamty

The yellows said:


> Please pm me if you have a 15% or 10% code.  Thank you!



You need atleast 10 posts before I can PM you. Here is a 10% off code:  GIFT88H9U38P. Hope you get to it before someone else does.


----------



## The yellows

Unfortunately someone has used it already.  Thank you for your help!  I will make sure to make 10 posts so I have pm capabilities.


----------



## hoamechua

10 % off code GIFT88WCEHTY


----------



## nhp

15% off     
GIFT89TNXCGX  
GIFT89KUE9ZR

Enjoy!


----------



## The yellows

GIFT89KUE9ZR used


----------



## arguspeace

Enjoy!!!

*GIFT89KEI7UE*

*GIFT89PJK8PU*


----------



## nofashionnolife

arguspeace said:


> Enjoy!!!
> 
> *GIFT89KEI7UE*
> 
> *GIFT89PJK8PU*


used GIFT89KEI7UE

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## jferlin

15% off code GIFT89ZHUNKZ


----------



## spylove22

jferlin said:


> 15% off code GIFT89ZHUNKZ



used it thanks


----------



## Ellis09

I think it let me use the last code for 15% off too-- either way, thanks!!!


----------



## nastasja

10% = *gift88x9evwv*


----------



## love2shop_26

another 10% off: GIFT88YPEMDM


----------



## bunnycat

love2shop_26 said:


> another 10% off: GIFT88YPEMDM



used- thank you for posting it!


----------



## greenleaflettuc

15% off
GIFT89499742
GIFT89INBQDH
GIFT89HAP33B
GIFT89MC3GVT


----------



## atnk

greenleaflettuc said:


> 15% off
> 
> GIFT89MC3GVT



Used.  Thanks!


----------



## PorarBear12

greenleaflettuc said:


> GIFT89INBQDH



Used, thank you!!


----------



## KittyKat65

15% off - GIFT89HFX469


----------



## kjb555

10% off (designer exclusions apply) 
GIFT88NTEWJH


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have a 15% off first one to PM me gets it! Thanx


----------



## kml2887

10% off: 
GIFT88UB7ZAF
GIFT883BJAC2
GIFT88MTA47H


----------



## The yellows

KittyKat65 said:


> 15% off - GIFT89HFX469


GIFT89HFX469 used


----------



## mayoa

20% off - GIFT90CYKWWF
10% off - GIFT88AE8K3J


----------



## irissix

I have a 15% off code that I'll give to the first person to PM me!

ETA: Gone!


----------



## Katmegdar

Here's a 15% off code: GIFT89CHBZ6E

Enjoy!


----------



## dstb

mayoa said:


> 20% off - GIFT90CYKWWF
> 10% off - GIFT88AE8K3J


Using the 20 now!  Thanks!


----------



## ocean82

Thank you

Here is 10% off: GIFT88KKQM43


----------



## ocean82

One more,  10% off: GIFT88NNAAFZ


----------



## hoamechua

15%  off code --GIFT8928FKVA


----------



## jenwong

does anyone have off code to share thanks


----------



## lovechanel920

Gone


----------



## jenwong

hi does anyone have any can code to share thanks


----------



## Lifeisgreat

jenwong said:


> hi does anyone have any can code to share thanks




I think this recent round of codes ended January 16.


----------



## LotusFlower89

Hi,

does anyone have a code for international shoppers? I really wanna buy a Marc Jacobs bag.


----------



## jenwong

Hi does anyone have a code to share thanks


----------



## kjb555

10% off WL2013NMY8WA


----------



## jenwong

any code thanks


----------



## tzar

does anyone have a code please? thanks!


----------



## Zhuchok

Can anyone share a $50 off $250 sunglasses code which comes with the current beauty promo gift bag? Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Quigs

Zhuchok said:


> Can anyone share a $50 off $250 sunglasses code which comes with the current beauty promo gift bag? Would really appreciate it.



You may find that waiting for the friends & family sale, usually in April and Oct, will save you more money.   Last time I believe the discount was 25%.


----------



## KittyKat65

$75 off your $300 order - GIFT96


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I just placed an order and it took off $90. I was only able to stack it with the tote code but that was still an awesome deal... I'm in texas and I wasn't charged taxes which is strange because I've always paid taxes on all of my online orders...


----------



## LoVeinLA

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I just placed an order and it took off $90. I was only able to stack it with the tote code but that was still an awesome deal... I'm in texas and I wasn't charged taxes which is strange because I've always paid taxes on all of my online orders...


 


So did I....I spent $321 buying my super large SK-II Essence and some makeup...WHOO HOO!!  I took advantage of their $75 off the $300 purchase and their free shipping!  So worth waiting for deals.  I also chatted with Nordstrom to see if they can match it since I love shopping there, and they were not able to match the Sak's deal.  Thank you  Saks Fifth Avenue!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Awesome! I am just thinking this is too good to be true but I already got the shipping conf!


----------



## LoVeinLA

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Awesome! I am just thinking this is too good to be true but I already got the shipping conf!


 


Me too!!  I was waiting and waiting til a deal like this to get some of my expensive cosmetic splurges.  I thought they would exclude cosmetics but it all went through....and got a great little tote to go with it and free shipping.  


Which color tote did you get?  I got white.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I wanted the white one but it said it was sold out so I got the beige which still looks really cute! I got some diptyque candles and I was pretty sad I couldn't combine the diptyque gift code, but oh well. I am still really really happy!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

What did you buy (only cosmetics?) to get $90 off? I only got $75 for a handbag purchase. Also, can you place multiple orders with the code?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Cosmetics was the first thing that came to mind!!! 
The e-mail says one code per customer but if you want to place an order just use another email address.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Most of the department store promo codes exclude cosmetics, but this one surprisingly did not so I bought cosmetics first.  It did exclude certain premier designers for bags I think.   And you can stack multiple codes...free shipping, the $75 off, tote bag when you purchase beauty/fragrance...,


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Ok, thanks for explaining! I finally got a pucci tote that was not excluded. Also used my $100 rewards from last year, so not so much of a splurge!!


----------



## shiba_inu

Looks like they calculate the savings by including the $75 off plus the shipping cost saved with free shipping, which they did for me.  Usually the Saks First members get the free shipping anyway.  Too bad some of the beauty lines didn't have a gift with purchase.  Or that they no longer carry some of the lines they used to.  Still, a great deal.  Wish that NM would do something like this!

I can't tell from the e-mail, do you have to use a Saks card for the $75 off promo?

UPDATE: I think I answered my own question.  Looks like they will accept any form of payment for the promotion to apply.  Yeah!   

_______________________________

Online Only: February 24-26
Take $75 off your $300 Order
Just enter code GIFT96 at checkout 

*NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on Saks.com purchases from Monday, February 24, 2014 at 12:01AM (ET) to Wednesday, February 26, 2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Enter promotional code GIFT96 at checkout for Saks.com purchases. Cannot be combined with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue Stores, OFF 5TH stores, Catalog or Saksoff5th.com. Full value of promotion must be used at time of purchase. $75 off is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases. 

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Bottega Veneta, Brunello Cuccinelli, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire , Christopher Kane, David Yurman, Dior , Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong , KauffmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Mario Schwab , Martin Margiela , Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier, Nina Ricci , Oscar de la Renta, Peter Pilotto, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Sophie Theallet, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zegna. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

I think this is what you said...you only get $75 off but the savings line shows $90 because they are assuming you would pay for shipping ($15) if you are not Saks first... Though the code sfafeb gives free shipping over $150


----------



## Zhuchok

Quigs said:


> You may find that waiting for the friends & family sale, usually in April and Oct, will save you more money.   Last time I believe the discount was 25%.


Thank you! Not sure I can wait that long but will keep in mind.


----------



## shiba_inu

GAMOGIRL said:


> I think this is what you said...you only get $75 off but the savings line shows $90 because they are assuming you would pay for shipping ($15) if you are not Saks first... Though the code sfafeb gives free shipping over $150


Right, they are adding the $75 and the normal cost of shipping together as the savings, because of the free shipping.  Thanks for making it clearer.  

Which to me, isn't really a saving, because they offer free shipping codes a lot of the time.  And when shopping at websites which offer free shipping to begin with, they don't stress that as a saving....


Love the discount, but had to spend more because I had to buy a few more items to qualify for another gwp.


----------



## Quigs

If purchasing cosmetics during this sale, remember that the following cosmetics qualify for "gifts w/purchase":

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Beau.../Ne-6lvnb5?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418174


----------



## tanya t

code isn't working for me with cosmetic purchase

anyone else having trouble????


----------



## Frugalfinds

tanya t said:


> code isn't working for me with cosmetic purchase
> 
> anyone else having trouble????



I haven't tried to buy anything yet, but it might not let you use the code on cosmetics that fall under the designer exclusions i.e. Chanel, Dior, YSL, etc.


----------



## Quigs

tanya t said:


> code isn't working for me with cosmetic purchase
> 
> anyone else having trouble????



Call Saks customer service at 1.877.551.7257.  They should be able to help and place the order for you.


----------



## arcana

The code worked with my order which had a Chanel lipstick so I don't think that's the problem. Make sure your total is over $300 pre-tax and discount. If not, call customer service or do a live chat. 

The beauty bag is sold out though


----------



## Gvamty

The code didn't work for me when I had a pre-order item in my cart.


----------



## Quigs

Appears that they are no longer including cosmetics in the sale.  The original email did not exempt cosmetics, but the current info on their site now does:


Online Only: February 24-26
Take $75 off your $300 Order
Just enter code GIFT96 at checkout

*NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on Saks.com purchases from Monday, February 24, 2014 at 12:01AM (ET) to Wednesday, February 26, 2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Enter promotional code GIFT96 at checkout for Saks.com purchases. Cannot be combined with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue Stores, OFF 5TH stores, Catalog, and Saksoff5th.com. Full value of promotion must be used at time of purchase. $75 off is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Cannot be combined with any other offers. *Excludes beauty and fragrance items[/B]. Excludes some designer collections, charitable merchandise, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases.

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Bottega Veneta, Brunello Cuccinelli, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire , Christopher Kane, David Yurman, Dior , Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong , KauffmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Mario Schwab , Martin Margiela , Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier, Nina Ricci , Oscar de la Renta, Peter Pilotto, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Sophie Theallet, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zegna. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.*


----------



## musicscrip

Estee Lauder and La Mer are still included in the $75 off $300 sale.


----------



## tanya t

I just tried again this morning and it worked!!!
Although, it did not allow me to use any GWP codes.
I called customer service and they explained that the Gift 96 can not be combined with any other offers.
I will take what I can get!!!! 75.00 off 300 is a fantastic deal!
I ordered my Bond Perfume and some Kiehl's products!!!!!


UPDATE...i called again and they manually entered GWP codes!!!!!


----------



## meangirl

Not working anymore online....


----------



## chicNclassy

I got a flyer in the mail for the gift card event starting on march 6th (starts march 4th online). it doesnt have a list of exclusions. does this mean valentino and ysl are included?


----------



## authenticplease

chicNclassy said:


> I got a flyer in the mail for the gift card event starting on march 6th (starts march 4th online). it doesnt have a list of exclusions. does this mean valentino and ysl are included?




Exclusions as noted below per my SA....


Great news about the Saks Buy-Some-Get-Some event going on this Thursday, February 6th. EVERYONE qualifies for the event, even if you don't have a Saks card, and ALMOST all the vendors are now included in Ladies Shoes!
Please let me know how I can help! Thanks, Jonathan at Saks Fifth Ave. 
770.331.9600 

$250-$499 $35
$500-$999 $75
$1000-$1999 $150
$2000-$2999 $450
$3000- $700

ALL INCLUDED:
Prada, Manolo Blahnik, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Guiseppe Zanotti, St.Larent, Alexander McQueen, Chloe, Fendi, Nicholas Kirkwood, Miu Miu, Tods and many others.
EXCLUDED:
Chanel, Christian Louboutin, Celine, Alaia
Valentino


----------



## <3juicy

$50 off $350
*GIFT91N4SZG8

*
*Valid through April 15, 2014.  You must present this email at a Saks  Fifth Avenue Store to receive $50 off your purchase of $350 or more.   Valid on Saks Fifth Avenue stores purchases now through 4/15/14.  Valid  on Saks.com purchases now through 4/15/14 at 11:59 PM (ET). Enter  promotional code GIFT91N4SZG8 at checkout for saks.com and catalog  purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer.  Cannot be combined  with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at  Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores. Valid on shipments to US addresses  only. Not valid on international shipments. Full value of coupon must be  used at time of purchase. $50 off coupon is for promotional purposes  only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is  non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous  purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or  credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined  with any other offers. Excludes some designer collections, leased  collections, gift card, Saks employee purchases or on pre-order items.  

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier,  Altuzarra, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Bottega Veneta, Brunello  Cuccinelli, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian  Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire , Christopher Kane, David Yurman, Dior ,  Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten,  Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Gucci, Jil  Sander, JL Strong , KauffmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis  Vuitton, Mario Schwab, Martin Margiela , Miu Miu , Monique L'huillier,  Nina Ricci , Oscar de la Renta, Peter Pilotto, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph  Lauren Purple Label, Rochas,  Saint Laurent, Sophie Theallet, Stella  McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia,  Valentino, Vera Wang, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zegna. Not all categories of  merchandise are excluded.


----------



## authenticplease

<3juicy said:


> $50 off $350
> *GIFT91N4SZG8
> 
> *
> *Valid through April 15, 2014.  You must present this email at a Saks  Fifth Avenue Store to receive $50 off your purchase of $350 or more.   Valid on Saks Fifth Avenue stores purchases now through 4/15/14.  Valid  on Saks.com purchases now through 4/15/14 at 11:59 PM (ET). Enter  promotional code GIFT91N4SZG8 at checkout for saks.com and catalog  purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer.  Cannot be combined  with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at  Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores. Valid on shipments to US addresses  only. Not valid on international shipments. Full value of coupon must be  used at time of purchase. $50 off coupon is for promotional purposes  only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is  non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous  purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or  credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined  with any other offers. Excludes some designer collections, leased  collections, gift card, Saks employee purchases or on pre-order items.
> 
> Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier,  Altuzarra, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Bottega Veneta, Brunello  Cuccinelli, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian  Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire , Christopher Kane, David Yurman, Dior ,  Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten,  Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Gucci, Jil  Sander, JL Strong , KauffmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis  Vuitton, Mario Schwab, Martin Margiela , Miu Miu , Monique L'huillier,  Nina Ricci , Oscar de la Renta, Peter Pilotto, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph  Lauren Purple Label, Rochas,  Saint Laurent, Sophie Theallet, Stella  McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia,  Valentino, Vera Wang, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zegna. Not all categories of  merchandise are excluded.



Thanks so much for postingjuicy  much appreciated!

 And to the inconsiderate person that used it without postingMay the FedEx man leave your package in the rain:storm:


----------



## authenticplease

If anyone else has a promo code, could you pretty please PM it to me?!  I have something in my cart that keeps calling to me:giggles:


----------



## chicNclassy

Anyone have any codes? I would really appreciate it! Please PM me


----------



## whoknowsx

I'm looking for a promo code also. Would love some help!


----------



## rhialouise

I received  coupon in the mail $300 off  when you $1500 (if i remember it right) **  & $500 off if when you spend $2500 , do you think this is valid for PRADA as or Chanel as well ?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I also got a card in the mail yesterday $75 off $500...unfortunately won't be using it ....anyone who needs it pm me! first come first serve!


----------



## floridagal23

rhialouise said:


> I received  coupon in the mail $300 off  when you $1500 (if i remember it right) **  & $500 off if when you spend $2500 , do you think this is valid for PRADA as or Chanel as well ?



I got the 75 off of 500 card and the usual list of exclusions applies.


----------



## jojon21

*     FREE SHIPPING* every day, every order*

Just enter promo code: *FREESHIP* at checkout​


----------



## loveshoes1

If anyone isn't using their $75 off $500 coupon, would you please PM it to me. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

DOes any one have a 10% off or nay other promo codes for shoes? Pleaseee please pleaseeee ))


----------



## purse_boots

does anyone have any off5th online codes by chance??


----------



## cathead87

"We Missed You" 10% off code:
*GIFT957T6J8P*

*PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL  ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any  other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on Saks.com through  4/5/2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on Saks.com purchases only. Excludes  Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores,  SaksOff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee  purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses  only. Not valid on international shipments. We will take 10% off your  order when you enter promotional code: GIFT957T6J8P at checkout. Code valid  for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

 Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier,  Altuzarra, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Bottega Veneta, Brunello  Cuccinelli, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian  Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire , Christopher Kane, David Yurman, Dior ,  Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Gucci, Jil  Sander, JL Strong , KauffmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis  Vuitton, Mario Schwab , Martin Margiela , Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier,  Nina Ricci , Oscar de la Renta, Peter Pilotto, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph  Lauren Purple Label, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Sophie Theallet, Stella  McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia,  Valentino, Vera Wang, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zegna. Not all categories of  merchandise are excluded.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

FYI Saks sent out 15% off coupon codes in e-mails this morning!


----------



## love2shop_26

jgodcheergrl said:


> FYI Saks sent out 15% off coupon codes in e-mails this morning!



The % off seems to vary. I got two 10% and a 20% one.


----------



## authenticplease

NYCGIRLY said:


> DOes any one have a 10% off or nay other promo codes for shoes? Pleaseee please pleaseeee ))



I just got a 10% off.....PM me if you still need it. 

Otherwise, I will release it tomorrow to first PM request I receive today.


----------



## Gvamty

I have 2 10% off codes too. PM me if you want one.


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I just got a 10% off.....PM me if you still need it.
> 
> Otherwise, I will release it tomorrow to first PM request I receive today.



Waiting to hear from NYCGirly today but already claimed by another via PM for tomorrow if I don't.


----------



## Soapturtle

Ugh, with all the exclusions, what can you actually get!


----------



## jackie0903

Can any one pm me a 20% or 15% off code. Thx a million


----------



## Virginiamb

I just used the email code sent 15% I got this morning and it worked in Tory Burch and make up!!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

I just used the email code sent 15% I got this morning and it worked in Tory Burch and make up!!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

I just used the email code sent 15% I got this morning and it worked in Tory Burch and make up!!!!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

OMG thank you! I just pmed you...

this is exactly what I needed!




authenticplease said:


> I just got a 10% off.....PM me if you still need it.
> 
> Otherwise, I will release it tomorrow to first PM request I receive today.


----------



## Virginiamb

I just used the 15% of online code that was emailed to me this morning and it worked in a pair of Tory Burch shoes and make up


----------



## zoomzoom123

Here are the some 10-15% codes- please post which ones you've used:
10%
GIFT977HKYPB
GIFT97PRYKCJ
GIFT97JAF7JX
GIFT979IIBRP
GIFT9724J5E3
15%
GIFT98U7EEJU
GIFT989DNTF4
GIFT98H3MAMR
GIFT98R4GVN7
GIFT9869TBFC
GIFT98PUCPJB


----------



## alaina19

here is the 15% off code I won't be using it...

GIFT98MWTEAR

expires on 03/27


----------



## Virginiamb

I apologize for all the times my post repeated.  I have no idea why it did that


----------



## kml2887

I have 3 10% off codes.  Let me know if you want one, and I will PM it to you.


----------



## hyan

Thank you zoomzoom123 for the codes. I used GIFT98U7EEJU to purchased my Salvatore Ferragamo flat


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Waiting to hear from NYCGirly today but already claimed by another via PM for tomorrow if I don't.




NYCGirly PMed me


----------



## hyan

I have 10% off through 3/27/2014


GIFT97M77UAG


----------



## nastasja

10% = *gift97g33cwg*


----------



## shopping247

I also have a 10% off code that I will not be using. Please PM me for this.


----------



## k76

does anybody have a 15% code that I can use.


----------



## cathead87

10%
*gift97wcmn6w*


----------



## purse_boots

10 and 15%
GIFT98NTTMVP
GIFT97UKCG6M
GIFT97V7FWTD


----------



## taho

15% 
*gift98rewuh8*


----------



## mayoa

10% off GIFT97DGKB6B


----------



## hk318

anyone have a 20% code to share? much appreciated.


----------



## NikkNak728

If anyone has a 15/20% off that they haven't used could you pm me! Thanks!!


----------



## babyblu520

15% off 
GIFT98D4NDF6


----------



## qudz104

10%
gift97k736mb
gift97ewqg4g


----------



## ShoeLover

10%  gift97mn8v9j
15%  gift98q2kkg2


----------



## ikny

babyblu520 said:


> 15% off
> GIFT98D4NDF6



Used, thank you so much!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

GIFT98TF8BUA for 15%


----------



## ffei78

hfxshopgirl said:


> GIFT98TF8BUA for 15%


Used. Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## xseriox

Does anyone have a 15% or 20% off coupon? Please PM me and thank you


----------



## OinkMoo

10% off  *GIFT97A397P6
*15% off*GIFT98CU7NZB*


----------



## ocean82

15% off*GIFT98CU7NZB ---> used. Thank you so much !
*


----------



## juicypinkglam

15% gift98nqq8h9


----------



## angelooi86

10% *gift972eb828*


----------



## nattzi

10%

gift97mym2yt


----------



## ocean82

10 % *gift972m9b6z*


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

15%
gift98dyq8a4


----------



## NikkNak728

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> 15%
> gift98dyq8a4




Used thanks!


----------



## hyan

10% - gift97m2zvbb


----------



## katran26

15% off 

GIFT98WJEPU7


----------



## hyan

15% - gift98tjzdnw


----------



## Virginiamb

If any has another code I would love to have one please.  TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

saks 15% off code gift986f4udf 

                            gift98d748dh


plz post wen used..


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Virginiamb said:


> If any has another code I would love to have one please.  TIA



i just posted two..GL


----------



## finity

*15% off     GIFT983CR7TP*


----------



## Virginiamb

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i just posted two..GL




Dang I was not fast enough.


----------



## Virginiamb

finity said:


> *15% off     GIFT983CR7TP*




How are you all so fast lol


----------



## Virginiamb

Could I ask a HUGE favor and someone PM me one if you have another? Greatly appreciated


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Virginiamb said:


> How are you all so fast lol



i posted two there..It both used??


----------



## Virginiamb

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i posted two there..It both used??




Yes. I tried them as soon as you posted.  Let me try again.


----------



## ciciwan

Virginiamb said:


> Yes. I tried them as soon as you posted.  Let me try again.


I PM one to you. If not going to be used, please post it here so that other people can use it too. Thanks.


----------



## arguspeace

15% off

GIFT98C7TE76


----------



## arguspeace

also 15% off

GIFT98NAYW66


----------



## l0vecg

10% off 

GIFT97NC36YI


----------



## authenticplease

Virginiamb said:


> If any has another code I would love to have one please.  TIA




PM me if u still need one


----------



## baibaibai

I have one I'm not going to use if someone wants to pm me?


----------



## finity

15% off  *GIFT988QY4MC*


----------



## dsrm

finity said:


> 15% off  *GIFT988QY4MC*



Used thank you


----------



## hyan

15% - gift98tjzdnw


----------



## <3juicy

*10%
gift97m9gedf*


----------



## NANI1972

I have a 15% and a 10% I won't be using. PM me if you want one.


----------



## chinableu

Gone.


----------



## authenticplease

Gone!


----------



## niketalk

10% - gift97pwb8ax
10% - gift9787vktt


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Here's a 15% - *GIFT989TXUAU*


----------



## myztic

I'm looking for a coupon code if anyone has one


----------



## L etoile

Anyone know when the next F&F sale is?


----------



## Shopmore

L etoile said:


> Anyone know when the next F&F sale is?



Should be around the 3rd week of April.


----------



## finity

*Gift95DPRV4U*  10%off expires today


----------



## kbcrew

Does anyone know if miu miu is included in F&F ? Thanks!!


----------



## fancynancy1218

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows when the designer sale begins?


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone have a code to spare? Please PM me, thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'd like a code if anyone has one also!


----------



## love2sh0p

I have a $100 off purchase of $500 coupon for La Mer and Sk-ii products only! If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## canyongirl

I would love, love, love a code!  Please PM me if you have one.  TIA.


----------



## HotRedBag

Thanks for the info!


----------



## missyb

Friends and Family Pre-Sale starts next Monday!


----------



## bumble1

missyb said:


> Friends and Family Pre-Sale starts next Monday!


Do you happen to know the discount this time?


----------



## mrsinsyder

.


----------



## missyb

I believe 25% off but I will find out for sure tomorrow and post


----------



## codextooth

Can someone please PM me a discount code for SAKS that works with la mer purchases? Greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## rt2004

Yeah. Keep us posted.
Hopefully, Want Les Essentials De La Vie isn't excluded from the sales. Praying hard


----------



## NikkNak728

missyb said:


> I believe 25% off but I will find out for sure tomorrow and post




Yayyy thanks! I can only assume the list of exclusions is long


----------



## Shopmore

missyb said:


> I believe 25% off but I will find out for sure tomorrow and post



Crossing my fingers for cosmetics, but my SA said most likely not.


----------



## bumble1

Can you pre-sale online items through a salesperson?


----------



## missyb

bumble1 said:


> Can you pre-sale online items through a salesperson?




You can only pre-sale what they have in store


----------



## canyongirl

Anything know if proenza schouler will be included?


----------



## calflu

Yes it is!


canyongirl said:


> Anything know if proenza schouler will be included?


----------



## calflu

Presale starts on Sunday Apr 13 per my SA.

It's 25% off..all designer handbags are excluded except Proenza Schouler. But all designer sunglasses are included (unlike Bloomies).


----------



## rt2004

Is Want Les Essentiels De La Vie excluded? If yes, i am gonna shop at Neiman to use their APR50 code before it gets expired on April 13.


----------



## sammix3

calflu said:


> Presale starts on Sunday Apr 13 per my SA.
> 
> It's 25% off..all designer handbags are excluded except Proenza Schouler. But all designer sunglasses are included (unlike Bloomies).



When does the sale start online?


----------



## canyongirl

calflu said:


> Yes it is!



Yay!!!  Thank you!


----------



## stdrop

Friends and family starts april21st but presale starts tomorrow... 25%off


----------



## nastasja

What's the exclusion list?


----------



## juju.

Friends & Family
ENJOY 25% OFF*
20% off Jewelry
Designer Exclusions Apply**
4/21-4/28
Use code FRNFAM at checkout.

*Friends & Family offer valid on select designer brands only. Items eligible will be marked Friends & Family. Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, and beauty and fragrance not included.

Offer valid on saks.com purchases from Saturday, April 19, 2014 at 12:01 AM (ET) through Monday, April 28, 2014. Offer valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores and catalog purchases from Monday, April 21, 2014 to Monday, April 28, 2014. Excluded from this event is Beauty and Fragrance, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com merchandise, all special orders, select designer collections, select leased departments, bridal salon, beauty salons, select fine jewelry and watch collections, jewelry and watch repairs, alterations and repairs. Discount may vary on saks.com, in-store and catalog purchases. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Cannot be combined with any other coupon or in-store offer, redeemed for cash or used toward payment on Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. To redeem online enter promotional code: FRNFAM at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Not valid on previous purchases, gift card purchases, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes, gift wrap, store restaurants and shipping charges. Saks Fifth Avenue reserves the right to limit quantities. All Saks Fifth Avenue associates and those shopping on Saks accounts earning a discount are not eligible.

**Designer Exclusions: 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Adeam, Akris, Alasdair, Alberto Ferretti, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauther, Altuzarra, AMI, Angel Sanchez, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Antonio Marras, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Band of Outsiders, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bose, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Bridal, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Burberry Brit, Burberry Britain, Burberry London, Burberry Prorsum, Bvlgari, Camilla Skovgaard, Canada Goose, Carmen Marc Valvo, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Carven, Catherine Regehr, C&eacute;line, Chado Ralph Rucci, CHANEL, Charbonnel et Walker, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Chistopher Kane, Chloeacute;, Chopard, Christian Cota, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Dee Ocleppo, Derek Lam, Dior Homme, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo Ri, Dries Van Noten, DSQUARED, Dylan's Candy Bar, Edmundo Castillo, Elie Saab, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Emporio Armani, Erdem, Ermenegildo Zegna, Ethan K, Etro, Fay, Fendi, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Gianvito Rossi for Mary Katrantzou, Giorgio Armani, girl. by Band of Outsiders, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Graff, Gryson, Gucci, H Stern, Haider Ackermann, Hatt, Hermes, HONOR, Hunter, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, J Mendel, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jet Set, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Katherine Kwei, KaufmanFranco, Kenzo, Kiton, Konstantino, Lafayette 148 New York, Lanvin, Liancarlo, Libertine, Lila Castellaneta, Loewe, Lorena Sarbu, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Love Moschino, Mackenzie Childs, Maclaren, Magaschoni, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marchesa, Maria La Rosa, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Mason by Michelle Mason, Max Kibardin, MCM, McQ Alexander McQueen, Melinda Eng, Michael Bastian, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Monique Lhuillier, Mont Blanc, Moschino, MSGM, Naeem Khan, Narcisco Rodriquez, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Norisol Ferrari, Opening Ceremony, Oscar de la Renta, Ostwald Helgason, Pamela Roland, Paul Andrew, Paul Smith, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Pomellato, Pomellato 67, Prabal Gurung, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Black Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Reem Bridals, Rene Caovilla, Rick Owens, Ritmo Mvndo, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, Roland Nivelais, Rubin Singer, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Sacai Luck, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Santoni, Sebastian Milano, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sophie Theallet, Spurr, Stella Jean, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Suno, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Talbot Runhof, Tanya Taylor, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tivoli Audio, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Versace, Viktor & Rolf, Vionnet, Yiquing Yin, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zuhair Murad.

Not all categories of merchandise are excluded. Designer exclusions may differ in stores and online.


----------



## rt2004

Thank you! 


juju. said:


> Friends & Family
> ENJOY 25% OFF*
> 20% off Jewelry
> Designer Exclusions Apply**
> 4/21-4/28
> Use code FRNFAM at checkout.
> 
> *Friends & Family offer valid on select designer brands only. Items eligible will be marked Friends & Family. Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, and beauty and fragrance not included.
> 
> Offer valid on saks.com purchases from Saturday, April 19, 2014 at 12:01 AM (ET) through Monday, April 28, 2014. Offer valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores and catalog purchases from Monday, April 21, 2014 to Monday, April 28, 2014. Excluded from this event is Beauty and Fragrance, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com merchandise, all special orders, select designer collections, select leased departments, bridal salon, beauty salons, select fine jewelry and watch collections, jewelry and watch repairs, alterations and repairs. Discount may vary on saks.com, in-store and catalog purchases. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Cannot be combined with any other coupon or in-store offer, redeemed for cash or used toward payment on Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. To redeem online enter promotional code: FRNFAM at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Not valid on previous purchases, gift card purchases, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes, gift wrap, store restaurants and shipping charges. Saks Fifth Avenue reserves the right to limit quantities. All Saks Fifth Avenue associates and those shopping on Saks accounts earning a discount are not eligible.
> 
> **Designer Exclusions: 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Adeam, Akris, Alasdair, Alberto Ferretti, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauther, Altuzarra, AMI, Angel Sanchez, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Antonio Marras, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Band of Outsiders, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bose, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Bridal, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Burberry Brit, Burberry Britain, Burberry London, Burberry Prorsum, Bvlgari, Camilla Skovgaard, Canada Goose, Carmen Marc Valvo, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Carven, Catherine Regehr, Céline, Chado Ralph Rucci, CHANEL, Charbonnel et Walker, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Chistopher Kane, Chloeacute;, Chopard, Christian Cota, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Dee Ocleppo, Derek Lam, Dior Homme, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo Ri, Dries Van Noten, DSQUARED, Dylan's Candy Bar, Edmundo Castillo, Elie Saab, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Emporio Armani, Erdem, Ermenegildo Zegna, Ethan K, Etro, Fay, Fendi, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Gianvito Rossi for Mary Katrantzou, Giorgio Armani, girl. by Band of Outsiders, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Graff, Gryson, Gucci, H Stern, Haider Ackermann, Hatt, Hermes, HONOR, Hunter, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, J Mendel, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jet Set, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Katherine Kwei, KaufmanFranco, Kenzo, Kiton, Konstantino, Lafayette 148 New York, Lanvin, Liancarlo, Libertine, Lila Castellaneta, Loewe, Lorena Sarbu, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Love Moschino, Mackenzie Childs, Maclaren, Magaschoni, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marchesa, Maria La Rosa, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Mason by Michelle Mason, Max Kibardin, MCM, McQ Alexander McQueen, Melinda Eng, Michael Bastian, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Monique Lhuillier, Mont Blanc, Moschino, MSGM, Naeem Khan, Narcisco Rodriquez, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Norisol Ferrari, Opening Ceremony, Oscar de la Renta, Ostwald Helgason, Pamela Roland, Paul Andrew, Paul Smith, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Pomellato, Pomellato 67, Prabal Gurung, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Black Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Reem Bridals, Rene Caovilla, Rick Owens, Ritmo Mvndo, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, Roland Nivelais, Rubin Singer, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Sacai Luck, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Santoni, Sebastian Milano, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sophie Theallet, Spurr, Stella Jean, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Suno, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Talbot Runhof, Tanya Taylor, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tivoli Audio, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Versace, Viktor & Rolf, Vionnet, Yiquing Yin, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zuhair Murad.
> 
> Not all categories of merchandise are excluded. Designer exclusions may differ in stores and online.




Thank you


----------



## NikkNak728

Geez.. What isn't excluded


----------



## juju.

NikkNak728 said:


> Geez.. What isn't excluded



I know right. That's basically a list of everything I actually wanted...


----------



## NikkNak728

juju. said:


> I know right. That's basically a list of everything I actually wanted...




Don't the realize what a killing they would make if they included actual designers!


----------



## abagdiva

Are watches included in this sale?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thank you...


----------



## Fashionista25

Can this deal be combined with the 10% off email promotion?


----------



## tzar

Fashionista25 said:


> Can this deal be combined with the 10% off email promotion?




Negative


----------



## vanessamber

Is there anyway to order online during the pre-sale and get the discount?


----------



## BabyDollChic

I don't see Celine included in the list above, is it included??


----------



## mickeym2m

burberry scraves is include? i wanna get one


----------



## Aventine

Seems every major brand wants to NOT make sales.


----------



## juju.

BabyDollChic said:


> I don't see Celine included in the list above, is it included??



Sorry, in my post Celine is listed as 'C&eacute;line'.

I found the details of the sale in the html coding of their website so I had to edit it all out. It seems that I missed one.


----------



## L etoile

I purchased a dress that arrived on 4/11. Will I be able to price adjust it?

I can't believe Stuart Weitzman is excluded! Even the non-premium designers are excluded now. Seriously, what's left to buy?!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I am seeing clearly? It looks like Chloe shoes aren't excluded, is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## BabyDollChic

juju. said:


> Sorry, in my post Celine is listed as 'C&eacute;line'.
> 
> I found the details of the sale in the html coding of their website so I had to edit it all out. It seems that I missed one.



Dang it, okay, thanks for the update!


----------



## Junior Mints

peppermintpatty said:


> I am seeing clearly? It looks like Chloe shoes aren't excluded, is that correct? Thanks!




Chloe shoes are included!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Junior Mints said:


> Chloe shoes are included!



Thanks Junior Mints! Just called and ordered them!!!!!


----------



## elmel

L etoile said:


> I purchased a dress that arrived on 4/11. Will I be able to price adjust it?
> 
> I can't believe Stuart Weitzman is excluded! Even the non-premium designers are excluded now. Seriously, what's left to buy?!


According to some of the saks SA's who post on Instagram, Stuart Weizmann is included...


----------



## missyb

I did a pre-sale today and stuart weitzman is included.


----------



## L etoile

Is the pre-sale in-store only right now? I'm calling to price adjust something that arrived on Friday and the phone customer service people won't do it.


----------



## L etoile

peppermintpatty said:


> Thanks Junior Mints! Just called and ordered them!!!!!


How did you call? Frnfam doesn't work when i call!


----------



## missyb

L etoile said:


> Is the pre-sale in-store only right now? I'm calling to price adjust something that arrived on Friday and the phone customer service people won't do it.




Yes you can only pre-sale in store.


----------



## missyb

If they price adjust for you it won't be til next week when F&F actually starts.


----------



## peppermintpatty

L etoile said:


> How did you call? Frnfam doesn't work when i call!



I just called and asked if I could do a pre order over the phone and he did it. I didn't have any problem until I got the confirmation email. It was the wrong shoe and the one I wanted was sold out. I have to hope it is still available on line. He had no problem doing a pre order over the phone. Good luck!


----------



## lolalizza

Does anyone have a 10% off email code? Looking to buy a bugaboo and they're excluded from f&f


----------



## Elle Candy

lolalizza said:


> Does anyone have a 10% off email code? Looking to buy a bugaboo and they're excluded from f&f



I tried it before. I won't work on the bugaboo.


----------



## L etoile

missyb said:


> If they price adjust for you it won't be til next week when F&F actually starts.


They did the price adjust in-store today. It's frustrating that I couldn't do it over the phone, but Saks isn't known for good customer service.


----------



## missyb

L etoile said:


> They did the price adjust in-store today. It's frustrating that I couldn't do it over the phone, but Saks isn't known for good customer service.




Wow I'm surprised they did it before F&F actually started.


----------



## Cahlee

If I buy something tomorrow online full price (it is included on the f&f sale) would I be able to call in and ask them to do a price adjustment when the sale starts?


----------



## iceshiva

Cahlee said:


> If I buy something tomorrow online full price (it is included on the f&f sale) would I be able to call in and ask them to do a price adjustment when the sale starts?



i called today and yes they told me when the FF started this saturday you can call and they will adjust the price
as long as no longer than 7 days...


----------



## Junior Mints

lolalizza said:


> Does anyone have a 10% off email code? Looking to buy a bugaboo and they're excluded from f&f




I think its usually included during Bergdorfs/NM gift card event. There's one going on right now.


----------



## Cahlee

iceshiva said:


> i called today and yes they told me when the FF started this saturday you can call and they will adjust the price
> 
> as long as no longer than 7 days...




I love this so much! I'm so excited, definitely placing it later today. Thank you so much for the news!


----------



## Cahlee

iceshiva said:


> i called today and yes they told me when the FF started this saturday you can call and they will adjust the price
> 
> as long as no longer than 7 days...




I just did an online chat and the woman I spoke to said the FF wasn't valid on previous purchases. I'm crossing my fingers that when I call on Saturday they'll let me do it. I just bought the bag an hour ago, they only give 20 minutes to cancel and I was past that period by the time it occurred to me to double check. Saturday needs to get here faster.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Cahlee said:


> I just did an online chat and the woman I spoke to said the FF wasn't valid on previous purchases. I'm crossing my fingers that when I call on Saturday they'll let me do it. I just bought the bag an hour ago, they only give 20 minutes to cancel and I was past that period by the time it occurred to me to double check. Saturday needs to get here faster.



I did an online chat last night and was told if I purchased before Saturday on line, there would be no price adjustment so I am waiting for Saturday. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Cahlee

peppermintpatty said:


> I did an online chat last night and was told if I purchased before Saturday on line, there would be no price adjustment so I am waiting for Saturday. Hope it works out for you!




Ugh, I'm probably going to have to reorder, I wish I would've just did the online chat before. This sucks


----------



## iceshiva

Cahlee said:


> Ugh, I'm probably going to have to reorder, I wish I would've just did the online chat before. This sucks



i told them this..
if they dont adjust the price.. i will re-order and returned the one that i got

thent the lady told me as long as the purchase is no longer than 7 days from 19 April they will adjust.. but if it is longer than that, they will not adjust 

which only make sense


----------



## Milan123

mickeym2m said:


> burberry scraves is include? i wanna get one



+1 
I want to know as well!


----------



## Cahlee

iceshiva said:


> i told them this..
> 
> if they dont adjust the price.. i will re-order and returned the one that i got
> 
> 
> 
> thent the lady told me as long as the purchase is no longer than 7 days from 19 April they will adjust.. but if it is longer than that, they will not adjust
> 
> 
> 
> which only make sense




When I call Saturday, I'm going to tell them this. I hate being the bad guy, but I don't have a saks near me, and I really want my item! I'm sure once I tell them I'm going to just reorder it anyway they'll do it. Let's hope this works. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## katran26

In case it hasn't been posted - code is FRNFAM and starts on the 19th online


----------



## jojon21

katran26 said:


> In case it hasn't been posted - code is FRNFAM and starts on the 19th online



Thanks!


----------



## Aventine

impatiently waiting!


----------



## TPF Deals

katran26 said:


> In case it hasn't been posted - code is FRNFAM and starts on the 19th online


That's right! The sale will be online only 4/19-4/20 and runs through 4/28 for both online  and in-stores.


----------



## PixieGirl

Do you need a coupon or anything for the f&f in store?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

just got the early access email this morning. BTW its not code FRNFAM it is code *FRNFAM2*


----------



## Cahlee

jgodcheergrl said:


> just got the early access email this morning. BTW its not code FRNFAM it is code *FRNFAM2*




FRNFAM2 will work today ladies, so if you've been eagerly waiting the start of the sale, shop away! I got my price adjustment put in. It'll be about a week before I get the money back in my account, but it worked! Happy buying to all!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Cahlee said:


> FRNFAM2 will work today ladies, so if you've been eagerly waiting the start of the sale, shop away! I got my price adjustment put in. It'll be about a week before I get the money back in my account, but it worked! Happy buying to all!!



Thanks - order placed


----------



## BabyDollChic

What's everyone planning on getting?

Edit: Btw, the list of exclusions is ridiculous! I wonder if it's the brand that doesn't allow for Saks to offer the discount or if it's Saks that makes that decision.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have been looking at a Michele watch for some time now...might pull the trigger! Also looking at a cute Kate Spade top I have been looking at too! How about everyone else?!


----------



## palmbeachpink

BabyDollChic said:


> What's everyone planning on getting?
> 
> Edit: Btw, the list of exclusions is ridiculous! I wonder if it's the brand that doesn't allow for Saks to offer the discount or if it's Saks that makes that decision.




totally ridiculous! 

ferragamo seems to be working but they don't have what i want of course!! 

looking at chole now


----------



## tam12

I thought Proenza was included in the discount but it's not working for me. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## palmbeachpink

tam12 said:


> I thought Proenza was included in the discount but it's not working for me. Is anyone else having this issue?



not working for me either

i added a lot of bags in my cart and only ferragamo + claire v work of what i added


----------



## canyongirl

tam12 said:


> I thought Proenza was included in the discount but it's not working for me. Is anyone else having this issue?



Didn't work for me either.  I was bummed.


----------



## Junior Mints

BabyDollChic said:


> What's everyone planning on getting?
> 
> Edit: Btw, the list of exclusions is ridiculous! I wonder if it's the brand that doesn't allow for Saks to offer the discount or if it's Saks that makes that decision.




My understanding is that the brands opt out of the discount.


----------



## NikkNak728

For the couple of people wondering about proenza- my saks was honoring friends and family discount on a select few designers that are NOT eligible according to online. Proenza was one of them. They told me it was for items currently in store, nothing could be ordered (aka something not in stock or another color).


----------



## katran26

jgodcheergrl said:


> just got the early access email this morning. BTW its not code FRNFAM it is code *FRNFAM2*




Actually not true- FRNFAM works for me- it was the code listed in the early access email I got


----------



## missyb

I ordered some tb flip flops and beach bag. I got a pair of ferragamo but am on the fence about them. Everything I really want is excluded plus I'm on a spending ban since I bought 2 lv's b4 price increase.


----------



## Virginiamb

tam12 said:


> I thought Proenza was included in the discount but it's not working for me. Is anyone else having this issue?




I just tried Proenza too and did not work


----------



## NikkNak728

Virginiamb said:


> I just tried Proenza too and did not work




It is not included online or for order. Some stores are including it IN STORE only as I said in my post above but they will not place phone orders or online orders for it. My sa told me it was part of the deal companies have to keep their brands minimally reduced so that they do not have to price match at proenza or Chloe or whichever brand.


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know of any Saks stores that carry Isabel Marant? I'm guessing even if they do, this brand would be excluded.


----------



## missyb

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone know of any Saks stores that carry Isabel Marant? I'm guessing even if they do, this brand would be excluded.




Try NYC 212-753-4000. I shop there all the time and don't remember seeing it but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## fightdirrty

NikkNak728 said:


> For the couple of people wondering about proenza- my saks was honoring friends and family discount on a select few designers that are NOT eligible according to online. Proenza was one of them. They told me it was for items currently in store, nothing could be ordered (aka something not in stock or another color).




Do you think it included YSL?


----------



## labellavita27

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone know of any Saks stores that carry Isabel Marant? I'm guessing even if they do, this brand would be excluded.



Did you ever find out if they carried IM? I am looking for boots. I called the customer service and they said they do carry IM just not sure what.


----------



## labellavita27

The F & F ends tomorrow at 11:59 pm. Does any one know if any Saks Carries Isabel Marant Boots?


----------



## Quigs

labellavita27 said:


> The F & F ends tomorrow at 11:59 pm. Does any one know if any Saks Carries Isabel Marant Boots?



Call the website's customer service number: 1.877.551.7257.  Ask which stores carry Isabel Marant boots and then request the CS rep to transfer you to that store.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Saks sent out an email this morning for early access for saks first members for the 40% sale...there are some really great items they discounted this time!!


----------



## lisa422

jgodcheergrl said:


> Saks sent out an email this morning for early access for saks first members for the 40% sale...there are some really great items they discounted this time!!




Any promotion code for online use?


----------



## katran26

jgodcheergrl said:


> Saks sent out an email this morning for early access for saks first members for the 40% sale...there are some really great items they discounted this time!!




Nice! I'm not on the list but I'm guessing they'll send it out to everyone soon...


----------



## Gvamty

jgodcheergrl said:


> Saks sent out an email this morning for early access for saks first members for the 40% sale...there are some really great items they discounted this time!!




I got the email too but only see 131 handbags! Am I missing something or is that it?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Gvamty said:


> I got the email too but only see 131 handbags! Am I missing something or is that it?




It's so weird when I checked yesterday morning nearly every Sophia Webster shoe was on sale and now not a single one is today. They got rid of almost every item that was available sale yesterday. It's cut in half at least I don't get it. What happened?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Looks like it's all back up this morning tho! Enjoy


----------



## missyb

Just a FYI-Saks is sold out of the Tory burch millers in gold and fushia in my size and bloomies priced matched for $136.


----------



## Enchanted86

Does anyone know if the 10% off email code includes Prada handbags or not?


----------



## calflu

Does anyone know how often Saks have triple points event? 

I know there is one May 8 and May 9. Double points from $1 to $ 2400 and triple above $2400. But I probably can't make it to this one. Anyone know how often they have triple points?


----------



## Shel12

Enchanted86 said:


> Does anyone know if the 10% off email code includes Prada handbags or not?


Nope. Prada is excluded.


----------



## Enchanted86

Bummer


----------



## musicscrip

Saks just emailed out one time use promo code this morning.

***************************

+Free Shipping offer available regardless of total order value. Limit of  five promo codes per order. Offer valid at Saks.com only. To redeem,  select standard shipping and enter promotional code FREESHIP. Valid on  shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments.  Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid  on Rush, Next Business Day, or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in  Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, and saksoff5th.com.  Not valid on standalone physical or promotional Gift Card shipments.  For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard  shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is  non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned  under this offer.        

     *PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL  ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any  other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through  Tuesday, May 20, 2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on saks.com purchases only.  Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores,  saksoff5th.com, gift cards, charitable items, pre-order items, and Saks  employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US  addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. We will take 10%  off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKS026Q7ZTK at checkout. Code valid  for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases.   

Designer Exclusions: Acne, A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia,  Altuzarra, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre  Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai,  Araks, Aquilano Rimondi, Atto, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour,  Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli,  Burberry, Burberry Prorsum , Camilla Skovgaard, Carolina Herrera,  Cartier, Carlos Falchi, Carvin, Céline, Chanel, Charline De Luca,  Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire,  Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garçons, Comme des Garçons SHIRT,  Costume National, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Degrees of  Freedom, Derek Lam, Dior, Doo.Ri, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Karan, Dries  Van Noten, Edmundo Castillo, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, Georgina  Goodman, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe  Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Graff, Haider Ackermann, Halston, Ippolita,  ISAIA, Issey Miyake, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome  Dreyfuss, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, JL Strong,  Jimmy Choo, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, J.W. Anderson, Katherine  Kwei, KaufmanFranco, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison  Martin Margiela, Marc Jacobs, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Mary  Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc,  Moschino, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Neil Barrett, Nicholas  Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Ohne Titel, Oscar de la Renta, Paul Andrew,  Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada,  Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection,  Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Purple label, Reed Krakoff, Rene  Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens  Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai,  Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sergio Rossi, Sophie  Theallet, S.T. Dupont, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha  Simmons, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG  Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor  Hugo, Vince, Vionnet, Yiqing Yin, YSL, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, Zero  + Maria Cornejo. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Yes I got two 10% emails this morning! I will only be using one if someone else is interested in the other please pm me!


----------



## qwertyz

I received a 10% code too and am not going to use it: SAKS02ARN7VX


----------



## ShoeLover

Another 10% off good till the 20th. Usual exclusions. Please let us know if you use it.
*SAKS02THB9TF*


----------



## SocialX

Hi all -

I received the following 10% off codes this morning, which I will not be using: 

SAKS02EGVDXR
SAKS029XDYK6
SAKS02MADDZ8

If you use one of these codes, please let the forum know. Thanks!


----------



## ping1109

Another 10% off.....

*SAKS02R99ZV6*


----------



## nastasja

Saks02jcphnn


----------



## krisalyn

i have one i won't be using.

SAKS02ZTC5E9


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's another SAKS02T7MKRE


----------



## dstb

qwertyz said:


> I received a 10% code too and am not going to use it: SAKS02ARN7VX


I would like this 10% code, please!


----------



## samalexis217

SAKS02C8HHCN. I'm not using my 10% off


----------



## Sandi.el

Here's my 10% off code if anyone is interested


----------



## Solemony

SAKS02CWXWTY for 10% off. Enjoy!


----------



## ocean82

Here is another 10% SAKS02TWBXGN. Enjoy !


----------



## cathead87

*10%*
*saks02jmaqzn*


----------



## katran26

hi ladies! code up for grabs for 10%

SAKS02MC7RDQ

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ead_angel

Another 10% off code: *SAKS02BUPWST*


----------



## legieta

ead_angel said:


> Another 10% off code: *SAKS02BUPWST*


Thank you!


----------



## lucasmom

katran26 said:


> hi ladies! code up for grabs for 10%
> 
> SAKS02MC7RDQ
> 
> ENJOY!!!




Used this code.  Thank you!


----------



## mayoa

and another 10% code SAKS02BJV3RT


----------



## katran26

lucasmom said:


> Used this code.  Thank you!




You're very welcome


----------



## arguspeace

Enjoy!!!

10% off

SAKS02SW82N2

SAKS02BUW3WC


----------



## irissix

10% off: SAKS02WFN5MD


----------



## sumita

Enjoy! 10% off
SAKS02Y92ET4


----------



## psulion08

Anymore 10% off codes?

TIA!


----------



## kalimarie

If anyone has a 10% off could you please private message me.  Thanks!!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

In desperate need of a 10% off code!!!!!  Could anyone pweeze share if you're not using?


----------



## sayyestothebag

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> In desperate need of a 10% off code!!!!!  Could anyone pweeze share if you're not using?


here you go: SAKS02WNXNN5


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Anymore Saks 10% off codes around?  I'd love one!


----------



## AHotTopic

Any 10% off codes up for grabs? TIA!!


----------



## Sandi.el

Wl201449s9sy


----------



## AHotTopic

Sandi.el said:


> Wl201449s9sy


You're the best, thanks!


----------



## ssocialitex

Another 10% code no one is using? Pleasee  TIA!


----------



## katran26

Anyone have a code to share?


----------



## katran26

This one is for Saks OFF Ffith...enjoy!


----------



## silly.hilly

Can anyone share the Saks 10% discount code please????


----------



## dreamer637

would anyone want to give a 10% code to me? Really want to order something. =) TIA!!


----------



## moments12

Does anyone have a 10% code to share? Please help!


----------



## Shopmore

$75 off $300 purchase with code Saks14.  Exclusions listed.


----------



## authenticplease

Shopmore said:


> View attachment 2663221
> 
> 
> $75 off $300 purchase with code Saks14.  Exclusions listed.



Ooooooo......thanks for thus!


----------



## musicscrip

authenticplease said:


> Ooooooo......thanks for thus!



It should be $75 off $350.


----------



## authenticplease

musicscrip said:


> It should be $75 off $350.



And my thus should have been a this


----------



## Shopmore

musicscrip said:


> It should be $75 off $350.




Lol.  They updated their website because my screenshot listed $300 with $75 off up at the top with the code.  However, the details with the exclusions it listed the $350.


----------



## Sandi.el

Any big promos coming up soon? I'm dying for this leather jacket


----------



## tzar

Sandi.el said:


> Any big promos coming up soon? I'm dying for this leather jacket




Which brand? I might have something for you


----------



## Sandi.el

tzar said:


> Which brand? I might have something for you




Burberry!!!


----------



## tzar

Sandi.el said:


> Burberry!!!




How much is the jacket?


----------



## Sandi.el

tzar said:


> how much is the jacket?




$2495


----------



## tzar

Sandi.el said:


> $2495




I only have a 100$ off coupon, you are probably better off signing up for their emails and getting a 10% cods so you get 245$ off!


----------



## Sandi.el

Thank you. But Yeah I did, but I have my coupon to someone here a whole back. For the best though I guess, I just looked and my size is sold out &#128555;.. Le Sigh!


----------



## tzar

Sandi.el said:


> Thank you. But Yeah I did, but I have my coupon to someone here a whole back. For the best though I guess, I just looked and my size is sold out &#128555;.. Le Sigh!



Just create another email address and sign up haha I do that when I'm about to purchase something BIG!


----------



## katran26

tzar said:


> Just create another email address and sign up haha I do that when I'm about to purchase something BIG!



hhahaaa, I think I tried that the other day - my coupon never came though


----------



## misskris03

tzar said:


> Just create another email address and sign up haha I do that when I'm about to purchase something BIG!



Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## Sonny Angel

I have a 10% off code and I won't be using it.
SAKS0478YPCJ


Please leave a message here after use. Thanks!


----------



## lastpurse

Sonny Angel said:


> I have a 10% off code and I won't be using it.
> SAKS0478YPCJ
> 
> 
> Please leave a message here after use. Thanks!



Just used it.  Thank you so very much!!


----------



## katran26

New gift card promo


----------



## eric52109

can anyone share his/her 10% off code? I want a phillip lim bag so bad..


----------



## eric52109

much appreciated!


----------



## eric52109

anyone


----------



## finity

*SAKS03TGX7NA  expires 7/31*

*spend $250 get $50 off*
*spend $500 get $100 off*


----------



## tezzzzy

finity said:


> *SAKS03TGX7NA  expires 7/31*
> 
> *spend $250 get $50 off*
> *spend $500 get $100 off*


 
Someone used it already anyone have another one?


----------



## katlun

expires today 7/31 
 saks04dte973 
10% off


----------



## BubbaTea

Hi. Does anyone have any 10% off codes that they are willing to give? There's this one item I have been waiting for but Saks have not sent me the code yet for joining their mailing list  thank you so much!


----------



## beatrice12

works for me, thanks!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

I also need a 10% off code and wondering if anyone can share?  Much appreciated =)


----------



## hawaiilei

Does anyone have a saks code?


----------



## jeNYC

Who wants?


----------



## NikkNak728

I desperately need a code! Please!


----------



## finity

15% off *Saks16kn68h8*


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone get the secret gift card?  I can't figure out how to find out how much it's worth.


----------



## jeNYC

I posted the code in the picture above. Did anyone use it? It expires today.


----------



## Daydrmer

SAKS16383MPQ
15% off, usual designer exclusions.


----------



## canyongirl

lulilu said:


> Did anyone get the secret gift card?  I can't figure out how to find out how much it's worth.




Where did you get the gift card?  In the mail or email?  I hope I get one.


----------



## L etoile

Daydrmer said:


> SAKS16383MPQ
> 15% off, usual designer exclusions.


Thank you! Just picked up some Aquatalia boots!


----------



## loveshoes1

SAKS16GK2JZ3

15% off make up and designer exclusions.


----------



## lulilu

canyongirl said:


> Where did you get the gift card?  In the mail or email?  I hope I get one.



In the mail


----------



## moml111

I received one in the mail today also.


----------



## cuteusername

if anyone has an extra code, please let me know? xoxo


----------



## StylishMD

Got almost $100 off a Burberry trench that was already on sale with my code!


----------



## honeyshopper

StylishMD said:


> Got almost $100 off a Burberry trench that was already on sale with my code!




Congrats, now that's a deal!


----------



## StylishMD

honeyshopper said:


> Congrats, now that's a deal!


Thanks, total less than $600!


----------



## cassisberry

Does anyone have a code to spare?  Please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## ead_angel

$50 off $350, valid until the end of the month (can only be used once per address.) There are probably the usual exclusions. 
SAKS10VT426T


----------



## lancydiy

ead_angel said:


> $50 off $350, valid until the end of the month (can only be used once per address.) There are probably the usual exclusions.
> SAKS10VT426T


Thank you! Just picked up .


----------



## Frivole88

Groupon has $35 for $50 at Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH Stores and saksoff5th.com 
http://www.groupon.com/deals/saks-f...campaign=9db629f4-a780-431d-8b8e-13f155d21b59


----------



## katran26

Saks gift card event - use code *SEPT2014*

earn up to $700


----------



## mytwocents

katran26 said:


> Saks gift card event - use code *SEPT2014*
> 
> earn up to $700




Do you have to use a saks credit card  to be eligible?


----------



## katran26

mytwocents said:


> Do you have to use a saks credit card  to be eligible?



I don't have a card and still got the email - if that helps


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

When is F&F?


----------



## Shopmore

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> When is F&F?



It's usually about the 3rd week of October.


----------



## Julie_16

Shopmore said:


> It's usually about the 3rd week of October.


 
Are you able to use the gift card from the current promo during the Friends and Family event?  I want to get my husband a Canada Goose parka and they're normally excluded during Friends and Family so I was going to purchase it during this Gift Card event... and then use the gift card for a pair of jeans for me during their Friends and Family sale   In the fine print it does say that it cannot be combined with any other offer so I'm thinking I'm out of luck but was wondering if anyone had any experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

Julie_16 said:


> Are you able to use the gift card from the current promo during the Friends and Family event?  I want to get my husband a Canada Goose parka and they're normally excluded during Friends and Family so I was going to purchase it during this Gift Card event... and then use the gift card for a pair of jeans for me during their Friends and Family sale   In the fine print it does say that it cannot be combined with any other offer so I'm thinking I'm out of luck but was wondering if anyone had any experience with this.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you probably could use the GCs during the F&F sale.


----------



## tretrechic88

Saks beauty event going on currently

With a purchase of $100+ you get a tote bag with samples and with a purchase of $250 and up you get a cosmetic pouch

I'm not to saavy on how to post web pictures so here is the link

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Saks+Fifth+Avenue&N=306418162&bmUID=kyu60Ac


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I got two of these (one in my e-mail and one in the mail) I will be using one but not the other if anybody would like to use it just pm me...its for up to $300 off a shoe purchase. 

Spend $500 in shoes - $75 off
Spend $1000 in shoes - $200 off
Spend $1500 in shoes - $300 off

Designer Shoe Exclusions: Azzedine Alaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Dolce & Gabbana, Givenchy, Lanvin, UGG Australia, Valentino.

I also got another coupon in the mail for up to $500 off of handbags for in store only (I will be using it) but just wanted to let you guys know both these coupons are floating out there! 

Both are good thru Oct 31! Whoever pm's me first il give my extra shoe coupon to!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

jgodcheergrl said:


> I got two of these (one in my e-mail and one in the mail) I will be using one but not the other if anybody would like to use it just pm me...its for up to $300 off a shoe purchase.
> 
> Spend $500 in shoes - $75 off
> Spend $1000 in shoes - $200 off
> Spend $1500 in shoes - $300 off
> 
> Designer Shoe Exclusions: Azzedine Alaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Dolce & Gabbana, Givenchy, Lanvin, UGG Australia, Valentino.
> 
> I also got another coupon in the mail for up to $500 off of handbags for in store only (I will be using it) but just wanted to let you guys know both these coupons are floating out there!
> 
> Both are good thru Oct 31! Whoever pm's me first il give my extra shoe coupon to!




Taken.....


----------



## katran26

Saks gift card event


----------



## Virginiamb

If anyone has any kind of Saks code I would appreciate it.  Need this evening!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## niclo

jgodcheergrl said:


> I got two of these (one in my e-mail and one in the mail) I will be using one but not the other if anybody would like to use it just pm me...its for up to $300 off a shoe purchase.
> 
> Spend $500 in shoes - $75 off
> Spend $1000 in shoes - $200 off
> Spend $1500 in shoes - $300 off
> 
> Designer Shoe Exclusions: Azzedine Alaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Dolce & Gabbana, Givenchy, Lanvin, UGG Australia, Valentino.
> 
> I also got another coupon in the mail for up to $500 off of handbags for in store only (I will be using it) but just wanted to let you guys know both these coupons are floating out there!
> 
> Both are good thru Oct 31! Whoever pm's me first il give my extra shoe coupon to!


I got these coupons in the mail too. Happy that the shoe designer exclusions are less than those usually listed. I can't find a list of the designer exclusions for the purses. Does anyone know? Wondering if Gucci bags are excluded.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

niclo said:


> I got these coupons in the mail too. Happy that the shoe designer exclusions are less than those usually listed. I can't find a list of the designer exclusions for the purses. Does anyone know? Wondering if Gucci bags are excluded.



Not sure I would like to know too since it doesn't state which designers are excluded on the back of the card. I do know that of course Chanel is excluded because I wanted to use it on my patent WOC purchase but it was a no go..so im guessing the usual exclusions would apply.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Just got this email!

+Offer valid for standard shipping within the continental United States on all saks.com purchases, Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases, saksoff5th.com purchases, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH store purchases and Saks catalog orders placed with the SaksFirst MasterCard® and SaksFirst card. If you choose rush shipping, the standard shipping charges for that order will be automatically deducted and you will only be responsible for the incremental rush shipping charge. Not valid on standalone physical or promotional gift card shipments. For full terms and conditions visit saksfirst.com. 

MasterCard and the MasterCard brand mark are registered trademarks of MasterCard international incorporated. 

*NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from September 29, 2014 at 12:01AM (ET) to September 30, 2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Enter promotional code SAKS17 at checkout for saks.com shoes and handbags purchases only. Cannot be combined with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue Stores, OFF 5TH stores, Catalog, and saksoff5th.com. Full value of promotion must be used at time of purchase. Receive $75 off your total transaction order value of $350 or more on shoes and handbags purchases only. $75 off is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. This applies when the remaining merchandise continues to qualify for the promotion. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Code valid for one time use only. Excludes beauty, fragrance, sale merchandise items. Excludes some designer collections, charitable merchandise, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases. 

Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen, Azzedine Alaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Dolce & Gabbana, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, Lanvin, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Nina Ricci, Prada, Rochas, Stella McCartney, UGG Australia, Valentino, Versace, Vionnet, zz obsolete brand.


----------



## katran26

jgodcheergrl said:


> Just got this email!
> 
> +Offer valid for standard shipping within the continental United States on all saks.com purchases, Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases, saksoff5th.com purchases, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH store purchases and Saks catalog orders placed with the SaksFirst MasterCard® and SaksFirst card. If you choose rush shipping, the standard shipping charges for that order will be automatically deducted and you will only be responsible for the incremental rush shipping charge. Not valid on standalone physical or promotional gift card shipments. For full terms and conditions visit saksfirst.com.
> 
> MasterCard and the MasterCard brand mark are registered trademarks of MasterCard international incorporated.
> 
> *NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from September 29, 2014 at 12:01AM (ET) to September 30, 2014 at 11:59PM (ET). Enter promotional code SAKS17 at checkout for saks.com shoes and handbags purchases only. Cannot be combined with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue Stores, OFF 5TH stores, Catalog, and saksoff5th.com. Full value of promotion must be used at time of purchase. Receive $75 off your total transaction order value of $350 or more on shoes and handbags purchases only. $75 off is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. This applies when the remaining merchandise continues to qualify for the promotion. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Code valid for one time use only. Excludes beauty, fragrance, sale merchandise items. Excludes some designer collections, charitable merchandise, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases.
> 
> Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen, Azzedine Alaia, Brunello Cucinelli, Celine, Chanel, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Dolce & Gabbana, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, Lanvin, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Nina Ricci, Prada, Rochas, Stella McCartney, UGG Australia, Valentino, Versace, Vionnet, zz obsolete brand.



I was excited...then I saw the exclusions


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Weird question re: F&F...... I want to purchase a gown now, because I'm worried that my size will sell out.  Can I purchase now, then "return and re-buy" it in a few weeks during F&F?  Has anyone ever done this?  I am only asking because the dress is kinda pricey.  TY!


----------



## kimd128

This might be too late but worth a shot - I have a coupon $50 off a $350 purchase that expires tonight if anyone wants it? Good on anything, not just shoes and purses like their current promo code.

Code is SAKS106HNF7E

Hope some one can use it!


----------



## katran26

New gift card code...


----------



## shopjulynne

does anyone know if burberry will be included in their F&F sale?


----------



## hazel06

is mac cosmetic included in f&f  and how much off?


----------



## Frugalfinds

shopjulynne said:


> does anyone know if burberry will be included in their F&F sale?



They usually are, but it seems more and more brands are being put on the exclusions list so it is hard to say.


----------



## shopjulynne

Frugalfinds said:


> They usually are, but it seems more and more brands are being put on the exclusions list so it is hard to say.



thank you, I'm now keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## seton

when does F&F start?


----------



## jgodcheergrl

seton said:


> when does F&F start?



MY SA emailed me this morning and they are already doing pre-sale for the F&F event

Also got the flyer in the mail yesterday for the event as well: Thursday October 16 - Sunday October 19

Also Double points for Saks First members on everything else that isn't included in the F&F event (i.e. Chanel, LV etc)

On the flyer it didn't list the exclusions but I am pretty sure they will be the usual!


----------



## shopjulynne

jgodcheergrl said:


> MY SA emailed me this morning and they are already doing pre-sale for the F&F event
> 
> Also got the flyer in the mail yesterday for the event as well: Thursday October 16 - Sunday October 19
> 
> Also Double points for Saks First members on everything else that isn't included in the F&F event (i.e. Chanel, LV etc)
> 
> On the flyer it didn't list the exclusions but I am pretty sure they will be the usual!



thank you so much for posting this, is it 20% or 25% off?


----------



## katran26

jgodcheergrl said:


> MY SA emailed me this morning and they are already doing pre-sale for the F&F event
> 
> Also got the flyer in the mail yesterday for the event as well: Thursday October 16 - Sunday October 19
> 
> Also Double points for Saks First members on everything else that isn't included in the F&F event (i.e. Chanel, LV etc)
> 
> On the flyer it didn't list the exclusions but I am pretty sure they will be the usual!



Awesome! thanks so much


----------



## jgodcheergrl

It is 25% &#128077;


----------



## ead_angel

The flyer says in the fine print the promo begins online on Oct 14.


----------



## missyb

Everything is excluded only bags are Tory and loffler Randall. I can't even get ferragamo flip flops!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

missyb said:


> Everything is excluded only bags are Tory and loffler Randall. I can't even get ferragamo flip flops!


 
Do you have a list of exclusions?


----------



## missyb

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Do you have a list of exclusions?




No my SA said everything is pretty much excluded in handbags and shoes


----------



## sam48star

Does anyone know if Burberry apparel is excluded?  Thanks


----------



## shopjulynne

sam48star said:


> Does anyone know if Burberry apparel is excluded?  Thanks



I know it is excluded in the store (confirmed with two SA's) not sure if it's the same online. I would like to know too if anyone has an exclusion list for online.


----------



## octnybride

Years ago I bought a Bottega Veneta bag during F&F. Would this still be included? or just double points?

Does anyone know if Eileen Fisher is included? There are some nice sweaters now but way $$$.


----------



## lotuspan

shopjulynne said:


> I know it is excluded in the store (confirmed with two SA's) not sure if it's the same online. I would like to know too if anyone has an exclusion list for online.


Burberry was usually included in the past and I got many Burberry from this event. But goodness, it was excluded last time back in April 2014 and I guess it will always be from now on. Sad !


----------



## missyb

octnybride said:


> Years ago I bought a Bottega Veneta bag during F&F. Would this still be included? or just double points?
> 
> Does anyone know if Eileen Fisher is included? There are some nice sweaters now but way $$$.




The only bags included are Tory burch and loeffler Randall


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone have a list of the exclusions? I want to get my sister a longchamp bag.


----------



## missyb

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone have a list of the exclusions? I want to get my sister a longchamp bag.




You can call a store and find out but as I have posted above the only in store bags included are Tory and loeffler Randall. Online maybe different because I think longchamp is only sold online


----------



## katran26

I got an email stating that the % off is on clothes, shoes, accessories, jewelry --- but the email didn't say beauty. Is beauty still included? TIA!


----------



## Quigs

katran26 said:


> I got an email stating that the % off is on clothes, shoes, accessories, jewelry --- but the email didn't say beauty. Is beauty still included? TIA!



No according to my beauty SA.


----------



## katran26

Quigs said:


> No according to my beauty SA.



Bummer  but thank you for confirming!!


----------



## poonski

Does anyone know if Canada Goose will be excluded? It was excluded in the F&F sale for Bloomingdales &#128532;.


----------



## Shopmore

poonski said:


> Does anyone know if Canada Goose will be excluded? It was excluded in the F&F sale for Bloomingdales &#128532;.


Canada Goose is usually excluded.


----------



## Quigs

*Friends & Family Exclusions:*

*Designer Exclusions*: 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne, Adeam, Agnona, Akris, Akris Punto, Alasdair, Alberta Ferretti, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandre Birman, All Made-to-Measure Clothing, All Special Orders, Altuzarra, AMI, Angel Sanchez, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Antonio Marras, Anya Hindmarch, APC, Aperlai, Aquatalia, Aquatalia by Marvin K, Aquazzura, Aquilano Rimondi, Ask Alice, ATM, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Badgley Mischka, Balenciaga, Balmain, Band of Outsiders, Be & D, Belstaff, Blink, Bose, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Burberry Brit, Burberry London, Burberry Prorsum, Bvlgari, Camilla Skovgaard, Canada Goose, Canali, Carmen Marc Valvo, Carolina Herrera, Cartier, Carven, Catherine Regehr, Céline, Chado Ralph Rucci, CHANEL, Charbonnel et Walker, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Chinti & Parker, Chloé, Chopard, Christian Cota, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garçons, Comme des Garçons Comme des Garçons, Comme des Garçons Play, Comme des Garçons SHIRT, Corneliani, Costume National, Courreges, Creatures of the Wind, Cushnie et Ochs, David Yurman, de Grisogono, Dee Ocleppo, Derek Lam, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, DSQUARED, Dylan's Candy Bar, Edmundo Castillo, ELIE SAAB, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Emporio Armani, Erdem, Ermenegildo Zegna, Ethan K, Etro, Fay, Fendi, George Chakra, Giambattista Valli, Giorgio Armani, girl. by Band of Outsiders, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Graff, Gryson, Gucci , H. Stern, Haider Ackermann, Hannah Coffin, Harris Wharf London, HERMÈS, Hervé Léger, HONOR, Hunter, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, J Mendel, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jérôme Dreyfuss, Jet Set, Jewels of Beverly Hills/Robert Procop, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Judith Leiber, Junya Watanabe, Kaibov Maxim, Kaufman Franco, Kenzo, Kiton, Konstantino, La Via 18, Lanvin, Le Labo, Liancarlo, Libertine, Lila Castellaneta, Loewe, Longchamp, Lorena Sarbu, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Love Moschino, MacKenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Magaschoni, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marchesa, Marco de Vincenzo, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM, McQ Alexander McQueen, Melinda Eng, Melinda Gloss, Michael Bastian, Michael Kors, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Monique Lhuillier, Montblanc, Moschino, Mrs. John L Strong Stationary, MSGM, Naeem Khan, Narciso Rodriguez, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci , Norisol Ferrari, NUMBER:Lab, Opening Ceremony, Oscar de la Renta, Ostwald Helgason, Oxxford, Pamela Roland, Paul Andrew, Paul Smith, Peserico, Peter Pilotto, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Polo Ralph Lauren, Pomelatto, Pomellato 67, Prabal Gurung, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, R13, Rag & Bone, Rahul Mishra, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Black Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Reem Acra Bridal, Rene Caovilla, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, Roland Nivelais, Rubin Singer, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Sacai Luck, Saddler's Union, Saint Laurent, Saks Fifth Avenue Cashmere, Salvatore Ferragamo, Santoni, Sebastian Milano, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Spurr, Stella Jean, Stella McCartney, Stephanie Verdino, Stuart Weitzman, Suno, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Talbot Runhof, Tamara Mellon, Tanya Taylor, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tivoli Audio, Tod's, Tom Ford, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Viktor&Rolf, Vilbrequin, WANT Les Essentiels de la Vie, Yohi Yamamoto, Yves Salomon Army, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zuhair Murad. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded. Designer exclusions may differ in stores and online.

***Double points offer valid on select designer brands only*. Select designers and leased department exclusions apply. For approved purchases made with the SaksFirst card or Saks Fifth Avenue MasterCard® in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and catalogs, and at saks.com during this event, SaksFirst members will earn 2 base points plus 2 bonus points per eligible dollar spent from $1 to $4,999, 4 base points plus 4 bonus points per eligible dollar spent from $5,000 to $9,999, and 6 base points plus 6 bonus points per eligible dollar spent thereafter, based on your calendar year-to-date net purchases. Items eligible for SaksFirst points will be marked SaksFirst Point Eligible. Purchases of sales tax, delivery charges, beauty salon products and services, Cartier, Graff and leased Christian Louboutin purchases, restaurants, alterations, fur storage, gratuity, repairs, corporate gifts, and gift card purchases are not eligible for this bonus points event. Offer valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores from 10/16/14 through 10/19/14 and on saks.com from 10/13/14 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 10/19/14 at 11:59 PM (ET). Offer is not valid for purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or on saksoff5th.com.


----------



## Quigs

[B]Friends & Family online sale has begun for Saks first members.  In stores Oct 16 - Oct 19
[/B]

25% off apparel, shoes & accessories.

20% off jewelry

*Code:FRNFAM2*

Exclusions listed in above post


----------



## Frugalfinds

The list of exclusions has gotten so long that I wonder what the point of having the sale at all is....


----------



## lovebeibei

Frugalfinds said:


> The list of exclusions has gotten so long that I wonder what the point of having the sale at all is....



exactly what i was thinking....even some of the contemporary designers' diffusion lines are excluded..


----------



## shopjulynne

wow, I was so ready to buy a burberry brit coat this time, can't believe it is now excluded


----------



## renza

Frugalfinds said:


> The list of exclusions has gotten so long that I wonder what the point of having the sale at all is....


Yeah what is there even left to buy? If premier designers and contemporary designers are excluded, what else is there?


----------



## IsisI

Thank you for posting the exclusion list, save my time to even call the SA


----------



## labellavita27

LAME friends and family! I was going to get a longchamp bag for my sis.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I don't see where it says beauty is excluded, but of course it could be lost in the giant list.  Has anyone attempted to buy beauty online with FF?


----------



## Quigs

IsisI said:


> Thank you for posting the exclusion list, save my time to even call the SA



You're very welcome.


----------



## katran26

Use code *FRNFAM* for 25% off at Saks online today (got the email today!)


----------



## Lands

Does anyone know if Chanel sunglasses or jewelery is excluded? Thanks.&#128156;


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Lands said:


> Does anyone know if Chanel sunglasses or jewelery is excluded? Thanks.&#128156;



Excluded from the 25% off but double points eligible! I bought the Chanel candy necklace and that's what my SA did for me at least!


----------



## Lands

jgodcheergrl said:


> Excluded from the 25% off but double points eligible! I bought the Chanel candy necklace and that's what my SA did for me at least!




Thanks!


----------



## jinhee23

Chloe is listed on the designer exclusions, but shoes and handbags are friends and family eligible for anyone who's interested! I picked up my first marcie satchel for a 25 off


----------



## Luv2Shop1

jinhee23 said:


> Chloe is listed on the designer exclusions, but shoes and handbags are friends and family eligible for anyone who's interested! I picked up my first marcie satchel for a 25 off



Nice find! Congrats! 

Just about every other brand I am interested in is excluded...oh well, I've spent enough already!


----------



## EwaJP

jinhee23 said:


> Chloe is listed on the designer exclusions, but shoes and handbags are friends and family eligible for anyone who's interested! I picked up my first marcie satchel for a 25 off


How lucky! I tried using the code for a Marcie and it didn't let me. Dang, I'll keep on holding out for it.


----------



## missyb

Chloe bags were included maybe by mistake online and now it's just double points. I almost bought a bag but decided against it


----------



## shopjulynne

they're having $75 off $500, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500 shoes purchase through 10/31/14. Chanel and Louboutins are excluded


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I also have a up to $500 off bags up to $2500 coupon that expires 10/31 and won't be using it. It's for in store only or you can just message the code to your SA to process an order. Excludes the same designers as shoes and Louis Vuitton. First to pm me can claim it!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I have a 10% off coupon good through 10/31 that I probably won't use. I've bought a chanel, a gucci, an Alexander McQueen, and a marc jacobs bag all in October. I'm on ban for a while.,. lol

Lots of exclusions sadly, but PM me if interested!

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, D&G, David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane von Furstenberg, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan, Doo. Ri, Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, Franco Parmeggiani, Georgina Goodman, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex, Lanvin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin , MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap And Chic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, zz obsolete brand Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## mayoa

Hi. If anyone has a promo code for designers bags, please PM me. TIA!


----------



## mayoa

gift card

Designer Exclusions: Agent Provocateaur, Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff (Leased), Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff (Leased), Rochas, Saint Laurent, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Also got word from my SA this morning that along with the gift card event they are also doing triple points! 

INFO: In addition to the .com gift card event the stores will be having a triple point event
Pre-sell is starting
You can use your MPA throughout the store this is for 12 months no interest
- MPA stands for major purchase account
It is separate from your regular Saks account and does earn points
There is no interest on this account
There is a minimum payment of 1% a month .

Jewelry is having triple point and bonus points


----------



## lisa422

Hi 
Does anyone have 10% code to share? @@


----------



## drechie

Looking to buy a burrberry outwear jacket? Any codes?


----------



## yuna33

drechie said:


> Looking to buy a burrberry outwear jacket? Any codes?




I think burberry is on sale at both saks and nordstorm. U can check their websites.


----------



## amn3

FREE SHIPPING on orders of $75 or more with code: SHIP75


----------



## amn3

Burberry upto 20% off on Bluefly.com!
FREE SHIPPING TODAY - ENTER SHIP150 AT CHECKOUT


----------



## mayoa

Designer Exclusions: Agent Provocateaur, Akris, Alaia, Alexander McQueen, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff (Leased), Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Prada Sport, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff (Leased), Rochas, Saint Laurent, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Check your emails they sent out 10% off coupons for 2 days only 16-17!


----------



## luckyblackdress

*SAKS21BTP3Z6 
My 10% off code.. good through 17NOV
*


----------



## arcana

Exclusions for the 10% off code

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane von Furstenberg, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan, Doo. Ri, Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, Franco Parmeggiani, Georgina Goodman, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex, Lanvin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Marc Jacobs, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap And Chic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## katlun

Works on makeup atleast


----------



## finity

* 10% off ends 11/17:  SAKS21ZHUJQX,     **SAKS21A6DPAF*


----------



## finity

*sorry, double post*


----------



## musicscrip

10% off
*SAKS21JE5P7K*


----------



## shopping247

10% off 

*SAKS21UG557J

*please post when used. thanks!


----------



## jojon21

shopping247 said:


> 10% off
> 
> *SAKS21UG557J
> 
> *please post when used. thanks!



Used, thank you!


----------



## qwertyz

10% off: *SAKS21KH89UQ*

*Ends today!*


----------



## evilllin

more 10% off codes! 

SAKS21U8QK6J

SAKS21VFK5M3


----------



## shiba_inu

10% off

SAKS21CW7XBJ


----------



## shopjulynne

here's my code
*SAKS21Z4HY29*


----------



## arcana

10% off code
SAKS21B6MF8P


----------



## NYCGIRLY

any codes available to us today? Would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Elle Candy

I received a $50 off coupon from the mail but it's in-store only.  Is there any way I can use it?  I can't go to their store this weekend.  Appreciate your advice.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

In store only but $50 off $250 if anyone can use it! Expires today


----------



## lils

Does anyone know whether Saks will do a Cyber Monday sale? My cart is full! TIA!


----------



## kml2887

10 % off valid thru 12/16: 

SAKS244RMXBN
SAKS243JRGRC

Post after using, please!


----------



## Belladiva79

Anyone have a 20% these were taken


----------



## Elle Candy

If anyone has a 20% or 15% off, can u please PM me.  Thanks.


----------



## krisalyn

10% off - ends dec 16

SAKS24U8CG4F


----------



## qwertyz

10%: Saks24pqq6y3


----------



## shopjulynne

SAKS24TU9YGV

10% off


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

Does anyone have any codes for saks off 5th 
TIA


----------



## juicypinkglam

10%:  Saks24m4aake
SAKS24KBWR89


----------



## jgodcheergrl

10% off enjoy

SAKS24EM3P27


----------



## natalia0128

Here is mine enjoy


----------



## natalia0128




----------



## love2shop_26

Here's mine 10% off:  SAKS24JEW8J7

And the exhausting LONG list of exclusions!

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane von Furstenberg, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan, Doo. Ri, Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, Franco Parmeggiani, Georgina Goodman , Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex, Lanvin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap And Chic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## katran26

Here's a 10% off code - first come, first serve

SAKS248B8WCC


----------



## mayoa

10% off 
SAKS24YHG3TX


----------



## iimewii

hi can someone pm me a code many thanks


----------



## joni80




----------



## citybaglady

10% off 
SAKS24MXT28T


----------



## iimewii

the codes was already used  can someone pm me the code? Many Thanks!!!


----------



## thebagqueen

Can someone pm a code? Thank you!


----------



## m1ragex

if anyone has a code they're not using, i would love one too!


----------



## _jssaa

10% off code expires 12/31

SAKS23XVMWZH


----------



## Soapturtle

Can someone pm me a code?


----------



## ama123

Hi, Does anyone have 10% off to spare


----------



## Tarhls

The Saks sale is now showing as up to 70% off


----------



## L etoile

Some things aren't marked down the additional % yet. I wonder if these will be excluded from the after-Christmas sale?


----------



## katran26

I found a pair of miu miu flats for $171. There are some good reductions - just depends on the item...


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know what the markdown is in store today? Please report back if you find anything good in shoes and bags (pics would be great)! Thanks


----------



## charismaticxoxo

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what the markdown is in store today? Please report back if you find anything good in shoes and bags (pics would be great)! Thanks


Shoes was a madhouse as usual - additional 50% until noon for all discounted shoes (except for Louboutins  -don't believe there were any additional % off the discounted price) and addtl 30% off discounted Chanel shoes . Same for bags depending on the retailer. Clothing was additional 40% for most.


----------



## MASEML

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know what the markdown is in store today? Please report back if you find anything good in shoes and bags (pics would be great)! Thanks




Was crazy in shoes! Great prices but very picked over (arrived at 9:30am). Louboutin wasn't any additional %.


----------



## chicNclassy

starting Dec 31st, up to 70% off again and final sale. so basically the same discount as the 4 hours after xmas sale but with a lovely final sale stamp, lol.


----------



## Enchanted86

Does anyone know If the 10% email sign up discount excludes Givenchy handbags? TIA!


----------



## Enchanted86

Never mind to my post. I got the answer


----------



## arcana

Anyone has a 10% off they're not going to use? I'd really appreciate it!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Alice1979

Bags and shoes are still showing up as 60% off the most online, but they did put out a lot of designer handbags like PS, Gucci, Chloe, and AMQ.


----------



## sunnyflies

Anyone know if there is an extra amount off on at Saks on New Years Day in the morning? Dillards is doing that. I'm wondering if it's worth getting there.


----------



## katran26

sunnyflies said:


> Anyone know if there is an extra amount off on at Saks on New Years Day in the morning? Dillards is doing that. I'm wondering if it's worth getting there.




I don't believe there is- they're back at 70% off (vs 60% off). During the Consolidation sale in a couple weeks they do an addtl 25% off reduced clothing...but not shoes & bags.


----------



## molmol4317

Does anyone have a Saks coupon to share that could be used on Fendi? Much appreciated


----------



## katran26

Saks just sent me a 20% off coupon code - check your emails!


----------



## Shopmore

katran26 said:


> Saks just sent me a 20% off coupon code - check your emails!



Lucky!  I only got 10% off.


----------



## Quigs

Shopmore said:


> Lucky!  I only got 10% off.



I only got 15% off.  With all the exclusions the discount is meaningless.


----------



## katran26

Makeup is not excluded - which is what I'm going to use it on.


----------



## Shopmore

Quigs said:


> I only got 15% off.  With all the exclusions the discount is meaningless.



I'd take 15% over 10%.  Please let me know if you decide not to use yours


----------



## mama-si-da

I didn't get any email this time.  If anyone has a code they don't plan to use, please IM me. Thank you!


----------



## ciciwan

SAKS25KHVN5Z 10% off


----------



## nastasja

Saks25655uzb 10%


----------



## Lands

Does anyone have 20% to share if they not using it? Thanks


----------



## VSalt

used the below code.  thank you so much!  



killerlife said:


> Saks25655uzb 10%


----------



## shopjulynne

10% off *SAKS25FP2MZ5*


----------



## jf2

Does anyone else have a code they can share with me?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bentley1

katran26 said:


> Makeup is not excluded - which is what I'm going to use it on.




Wow, really?! That is amazing news! I received 20% off, I just automatically assumed beauty was excluded. Nice!


----------



## katran26

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, really?! That is amazing news! I received 20% off, I just automatically assumed beauty was excluded. Nice!




 there's also a free shipping code too


----------



## natalia0128

SAKS25DDB9EP for 10 %


----------



## anichka_1

10% off code: Saks252evfa2 

Enjoy!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

10% off code: SAKS25UNMVMK


----------



## Bentley1

katran26 said:


> there's also a free shipping code too




Love it! Thank you for all
The Info. Placed my order today and stocked up on skincare/makeup. &#128512;


----------



## krisalyn

SAKS25RGJ6SQ - 10%

enjoy!


----------



## katran26

Bentley1 said:


> Love it! Thank you for all
> The Info. Placed my order today and stocked up on skincare/makeup. &#128512;




Wonderful!!! Yay!


----------



## wcallen

Saks25ru25yf


----------



## tam12

10%
saks2569nqy3


----------



## mpc2003

15%
saks26bdzfyk


----------



## hippychick11

15%
saks26bdzfyk


used this, thanks !


----------



## jsuny

10% saks25ekqcc2


----------



## jsuny

10%
saks255dhcc7


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

for some reason only the 10% off works for me and not the 15% and i havent used any of those codes before either.


----------



## bubbleloba

tua said:


> for some reason only the 10% off works for me and not the 15% and i havent used any of those codes before either.



All of the codes are single-use only. It may be someone else had already used the 15% ones.


----------



## natalia0128

Saks263cf8sc 15%


----------



## Shopmore

Can anyone PM me a 15% off code?


----------



## ocean82

SAKS25BWGTKM - 10% off. Pls enjoy!


----------



## MASEML

SAKS254M3QZG 10% off. Enjoy!


----------



## arcana

Anymore codes?


----------



## bagreedy

Looking for a code as well. Please PM if available. Thank you!


----------



## Shopmore

Those codes expired last night.


----------



## rhymemiao

Looking for a code please


----------



## kirtp

Does anyone have any more spare codes?


----------



## boram80

saks30unaxcy

discount on handbag purchases with some designer collection restrictions.  

$50 off $500
$150 off $1000
$350 off $2000


----------



## jaysydma

Any spare codes?  Thanks!


----------



## Amberbulsara

Is the $50 off $200 code (including beauty) a unique code? Saw someone posted a mailer they received that included a friend's code. Could really use this to buy some Tom Ford and SK-II. :giggles:


----------



## dr3amimxage

Anyone has an extra code that they arent using?  Please PM if available. Thank you!


----------



## love2sh0p

My Saks SA has a few beauty codes ($50 off $200 off) but you would have to order through her I believe - PM me for SA info.. if you order through her in store there is a $7.50 shipping fee unless you use your saks store card


----------



## Anna1

I would love a beauty code if someone is not using it.. Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

FYI, check your emails because they sent out a code good for 2 days only.  Mine was 10% off


----------



## Nene1819

use code saks3566b2T9 to save 10% off your order. *Designer restrictions apply. Expires 2/18


----------



## Frugalfinds

Here is the ever growing list of exclusions (at this point I'm not sure how anyone uses a % off from Saks):

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Acne, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane von Furstenberg, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan, Doo. Ri, Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, Franco Parmeggiani, Georgina Goodman , Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex, Lanvin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap And Chic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## nastasja

10% SAKS35EAVN9C
Expires tomorrow
(See exclusion list above)


----------



## bubbleloba

10% Saks.com code: *SAKS35FEBIX8
*Expires 2/18/2015


----------



## palmbeachpink

bubbleloba said:


> 10% Saks.com code: *
> *Expires 2/18/2015



was just about to place order! THANK YOU!!


----------



## zoomzoom123

10% off your order thru 2/18
SAKS358IF3VM
SAKS35JX4QD9
SAKS35NFTXBU
SAKS353XU4YJ
SAKS35UPTCGF
SAKS35723VJY
SAKS35K38TDV
SAKS35VVKBF8
SAKS35N4A6TN
SAKS35NJZ2MQ


----------



## EShops85

Two more 10% off good through 2/18:

SAKS35TZP9N6
SAKS3573KVQE


----------



## shopjulynne

here's mine *SAKS35GDW39H*


----------



## natalia0128

Saks25ddb9ep


----------



## natalia0128

Saks35rk9avz


----------



## natalia0128

Saks35nf6pcv


----------



## krisalyn

SAKS35N4WGH4

10% off ends 2/18


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

does the code apply to beauty products too


----------



## fendi_freak

*SAKS35ARGQ3A expires today*


----------



## shopping247

Please post when used. Thanks!
*
SAKS35ZRAT7V

*10% off, Exp 2/18

Seems to work on Beauty & Cosmetics

Exclusions:

Designer Exclusions: A Detacher, Acne, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino,  Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman,  Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch,  Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto, Azzedine  Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, Behnaz Sarafpour,  Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli,  Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi, Cartier,  Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian  Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane,  Church's, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons,  Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David  Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane von  Furstenberg, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan, Doo. Ri,  Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi,  Franco Parmeggiani, Georgina Goodman , Giambattista Valli, Gianvito  Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider  Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason  Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C.  Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey  McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe, KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine  Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex, Lanvin, Le Silla, Maison  Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marios  Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin,  MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap And  Chic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, Nicholas  Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul  Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini,  Prada, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue  Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene  Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens  Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert  Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo,  Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, St. John,  Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon,  Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia,  Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo,  Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zagliani, Zegna, Zero +  Maria Cornejo. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## and24

SAKS35YZM6AH

Hope someone can use this! Please post when used.


----------



## ocean82

10% off

SAKS35U3FM8N


----------



## kf92

Saks354aauf9


----------



## Nene1819

Saks is running a sale up to $150 off women jeans and double points 12 months no interest for card holders on purchases over $1k.
Anyone have a good SA at Saks.I lost mine when the Orlando stores closed.


----------



## Amberbulsara

Is this kind of discount exclusive to certain shoppers? Kinda kicking myself for not receiving this discount.


----------



## katran26

Amberbulsara said:


> Is this kind of discount exclusive to certain shoppers? Kinda kicking myself for not receiving this discount.




Me too! I wish I got it too- seems like a very good deal...


----------



## Amberbulsara

katran26 said:


> Me too! I wish I got it too- seems like a very good deal...


I'm finding a few on eBay.... which defeats the whole purpose of getting a deal :shame:


----------



## katran26

Amberbulsara said:


> I'm finding a few on eBay.... which defeats the whole purpose of getting a deal :shame:




That's a shame for sure


----------



## shopjulynne

take $75 off $300 order with code through 2/25: SAKS41
Designer Exclusions: Akris, Alexander McQueen, All Watch & Jewelry  Repair, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Birger Christensen Fur Salon  Storage and Alteration Services, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale,  Brunello Cucinelli, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine,  Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin,  Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch  Repair, Dior Handbags, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi,  Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, JL  Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana,  Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique  L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Prada  Sport, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rochas,  Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne,  Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet,  Zegna. Not all categories of merchandise are excluded.


----------



## arcana

Beauty and fragrance are excluded.. boo


----------



## bubbleloba

$50 off $200 beauty or fragrance purchase. This is a 1-time use code good until 3/8 - *SAKS3664KTV9*


----------



## Shopmore

bubbleloba said:


> $50 off $200 beauty or fragrance purchase. This is a 1-time use code good until 3/8 - *SAKS3664KTV9*



Dang, it's been used.

Any other codes out there?


----------



## Shopmore

love2sh0p said:


> My Saks SA has a few beauty codes ($50 off $200 off) but you would have to order through her I believe - PM me for SA info.. if you order through her in store there is a $7.50 shipping fee unless you use your saks store card



Did you have any codes left?


----------



## hippychick11

I would love a 50 off 200 code if anyone has an extra, thanks !


----------



## fabulousityx

Does anyone happen to know when (and if) there is going to be a EGC/double points event?


----------



## sunnyflies

*MAR2015 *code gets a gift card up to $700, today and for two more days, I think. Lots of designers are excluded, but plenty else qualifies.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

$50 off of $350 on a Saks purchase.  Good until April 1.  The usual designer exclusions:


SAKS38PNYTNE


----------



## Lifeisgreat

$75 off $500 shoes
$200 off $1,000 shoes
$300 off $1,500 shoes


Designer exclusions.


SHOE155TUVFP


----------



## Lifeisgreat

$100 off $750 handbags
$250 off $1,500 handbags
$500 off $2,500 handbags


Yes, designer exclusions!


BAGS157YUEBK


----------



## nygrl

Lifeisgreat said:


> $100 off $750 handbags
> $250 off $1,500 handbags
> $500 off $2,500 handbags
> 
> 
> Yes, designer exclusions!
> 
> 
> BAGS157YUEBK



used, thanks so much!


----------



## Shopmore

Just a heads up.  Don't forget to check your inbox/spam folders for an email from Saks for 15% off clothes/shoes/accessories and 10% off beauty & fragrance. Most premiere designer exclusions apply and it's good for 3 days.


----------



## ocean82

Thank you !


----------



## Frugalfinds

Shopmore said:


> Just a heads up.  Don't forget to check your inbox/spam folders for an email from Saks for 15% off clothes/shoes/accessories and 10% off beauty & fragrance. Most premiere designer exclusions apply and it's good for 3 days.



I got one.  Do you know if it excludes any brands of beauty (i.e. Chanel)?


----------



## Shopmore

Frugalfinds said:


> I got one.  Do you know if it excludes any brands of beauty (i.e. Chanel)?



I think you should be able to use it for all brands. I am about to do some damage with beauty too.


----------



## LilFendi

Hi there does anyone have another bag promo code?  Would you kindly PM me if you have one you do not plan to use?  TIA!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I got a 15% off code by email today.  SAKS352PECWY 

Please post if you use it.  

Fine print below:

PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALIDON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PERORDER. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions.Valid on saks.com through Wednesday, March 18 2015 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid onsaks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth AvenueOFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employeepurchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only.Not valid on international shipments. We will take 15% off your order and 10%off Beauty & Fragrance items when you enter promotional code: SAKS352PECWYat checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to priorpurchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): ADetacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang,Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester,Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto,Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, BehnazSarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, BrunelloCucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi,Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, ChristianLouboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's,Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind,David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane vonFurstenberg Handbags, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan , Doo. Ri,Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, GeorginaGoodman, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti,Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger,Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean PaulGaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander,Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe,KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex,Lavin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, MarcJacobs, Marios Schwab , Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, MaxKibardin , MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap AndChic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, NicholasKirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, PeterPilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Prada Sport,Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, RalphLauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, RichardChai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie,Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union,Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme,Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons,Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino,Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Zac Posen,Zagliani, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo.


----------



## natalia0128

SAKS35RK9AVZ Here another one 10% of make up and perfume


----------



## natalia0128

Another one 
 Enjoy


----------



## Mbloom06

I have tried to use my code and it wont work (not with designer exclusions) any one else having this issue!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Corrected: SAKS33M7NTY3 for the same promotion as above


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Mbloom, I just got an email with a corrected code.  They might send you one as well.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Saks just emailed me a corrected code:  SAKS33JCZHQB



Lifeisgreat said:


> I got a 15% off code by email today.  SAKS352PECWY
> 
> Please post if you use it.
> 
> Fine print below:
> 
> PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALIDON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PERORDER. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions.Valid on saks.com through Wednesday, March 18 2015 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid onsaks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth AvenueOFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employeepurchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only.Not valid on international shipments. We will take 15% off your order and 10%off Beauty & Fragrance items when you enter promotional code: SAKS352PECWYat checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to priorpurchases.
> 
> Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): ADetacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang,Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester,Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Armani Collezioni, Atto,Azzedine Alaia, Badgley Mischka, Balmain, Be & D, Beatrix Ong, BehnazSarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, BrunelloCucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Camilla Skovgaard, Carlos Falchi,Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charvet, Christian Dior, ChristianLouboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's,Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind,David Yurman, Degrees of Freedom, Delvaux, Derek Lam, Devi Kroell, Diane vonFurstenberg Handbags, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Elissa, Donna Karan , Doo. Ri,Edmundo Castillo, Elena Ghisellini, Elisanero, Emilio Pucci, Fendi, GeorginaGoodman, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti,Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger,Hogan, Iceberg, ISAIA, J.W. Anderson, Jason Wu, Jean Colonna, Jean PaulGaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jil Sander,Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, Jonathan Kelsey, Junya Watanabe,KARA, Kara Ross, Katherine Kwei, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lambertson Truex,Lavin, Le Silla, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, MarcJacobs, Marios Schwab , Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, MaxKibardin , MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Moschino, Moschino Cheap AndChic, Nancy Gonzalez, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Neil Barrett, NicholasKirkwood, Nina Ricci, Nuti, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, PeterPilotto, Peter Som, Phillip Lim, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Prada, Prada Sport,Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, RalphLauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, RichardChai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie,Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Rupert Sanderson, Sacai, Saddlers Union,Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Sophie Hulme,Sophie Theallet, St. John, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Tabitha Simmons,Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino,Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Victor Hugo, Vionnet, Zac Posen,Zagliani, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo.


----------



## natalia0128

Correct one


----------



## natalia0128

2nd one,


----------



## jf2

natalia0128 said:


> 2nd one,


 
Thank you!  I used this code.


----------



## fally

Lifeisgreat said:


> Saks just emailed me a corrected code:  SAKS33JCZHQB




Dear members, I used my 15% code off to purchase a Burberry Sandringham Mid Length Coat from saks.com. Although their coupon says it excludes Burberry I was still able to get 15% off. If you are interested in Burberry scarves or apparel then please try it when they send promo codes. I also noticed that it will apply when using the previous codes of take $75 off your $300 purchase or more in Burberry. It won't apply on gift card events however, Happy Shopping. P.S. I did not use the above code to make my purchase but simply replied to the exclusions that were posted.


----------



## KPCoppola

Here's mine, happy shopping 

SAKS333B2ESJ


----------



## ead_angel

And another code: *USE CODE* SAKS33PD2ADB


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Here is mine: SAKS33NWPQBR
Enjoy!


----------



## bubbleloba

Another 15% off apparel, 10% off cosmetics - SAKS33ETQAIX


----------



## lndgzmn

$50 off $350  now through April 1
code: SAKS38T5HS7K

in store and online 

some exclusions


----------



## ocean82

I am looking for a handbag and I really appreciate it if someone can share the discount code.

Thank you so much!


----------



## kml2887

lndgzmn said:


> $50 off $350  now through April 1
> code: SAKS38T5HS7K
> 
> in store and online
> 
> some exclusions



I just used this code. Thank you so much!


----------



## tlpa

Here is mine! 

$50 off $350  now through April 1
code: SAKS38S78VGC


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone know when the next Saks Friends and Family is?  I seem to recall it being in April but wanted to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## Shopmore

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone know when the next Saks Friends and Family is?  I seem to recall it being in April but wanted to confirm. Thanks!



It typically occurs about the 3rd week in April.


----------



## shpahlc

Shopmore said:


> It typically occurs about the 3rd week in April.




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## kiska80

If someone has a code they're not using can you please pm me?  Thanks!!


----------



## Pejw

Here is the code for shoes. SHOE15CZBDP8 Valid thru 4/10. 
 $75 off $500,$200 off $1000,$300 off $1500


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I gave away my codes and of course now I found something I want. If anyone has a code good on apparel, please PM me!


----------



## cali_girl

Does anyone have a code for shoes?  Thanks!!


----------



## 444faith

saks code $50 off $250 or $100 off $500

code: SAKS40ZQB4ZN

********PLEASE POST WHEN YOU USE THE CODE


----------



## pigrabbit

444faith said:


> saks code $50 off $250 or $100 off $500
> 
> code: SAKS40ZQB4ZN
> 
> ********PLEASE POST WHEN YOU USE THE CODE



Thanks a lot. It has been used!


----------



## Cthai

If someone has a code they're not using? can you please PM me? thank you


----------



## CMaylv

Anyone else have code they won't be using? Can i have it? Pm me please.TIA &#128512;


----------



## Izbanana

does anyone have a saks discount code please. i really want a pair of ann d's


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone have a code they are willing to share? Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## ley2

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone have a code they are willing to share? Please PM me. Thanks!



Friends & family promo code doesnt work?


----------



## NANI1972

ley2 said:


> Friends & family promo code doesnt work?




No, not for what I want.


----------



## ocean82

TWO DAYS - ONLINE ONLY
Through 5/1
Take $50 OFF YOUR $300 purchase
Take $100 OFF YOUR $500 purchase
Take $175 OFF YOUR $750 purchase

Use Code SAKS42
Designer Exclusions Apply.
NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from April 30, 2015 at 12:01AM (ET) to May 1, 2015 at 11:59PM (ET). Code valid for one time use only. Enter promotional code SAKS42 at checkout for saks.com purchases. Cannot be combined with any other dollar off or percentage off promotions. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue Stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, Catalog, and saksoff5th.com. Full value of promotion must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $300 order, $100 off your $500 order, or $175 off of your $750 order is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. This applies when the remaining merchandise continues to qualify for the promotion. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Excludes beauty & fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, charitable merchandise, leased collections, gift card and Saks employee purchases.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, Alexander McQueen, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Birger Christensen Fur Salon Storage and Alteration Services, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stella McCartney, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna.


----------



## <3juicy

50 off $250 
$100 off $500
VALID THROUGH TODAY 4/30

*SAKS40UHHWPQ*


Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded):  Akris, Alexander McQueen, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Altuzarra,  Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Birger Christensen Fur Salon Storage and  Alteration Services, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello  Cucinelli, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods,  Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane,  Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dolce  &  Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant  & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, John Allan Mens Grooming Services,  Kiton,  Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary  Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la  Renta Bridal, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed  Krakoff, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stella McCartney, The  Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal,  Versace, Vionnet, Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in-store.


----------



## arcana

<3juicy said:


> 50 off $250
> $100 off $500
> VALID THROUGH TODAY 4/30
> 
> *SAKS40UHHWPQ*




Sorry it's a couple of days late, but I used it! Thank you so much!


----------



## jorton

Anyone know the exclusions of the 10% off with email sign up? Does it include sale items? I want a bag that's on sale and the 10% will get me to buy it! But alas I am awaiting the promo code by email still, these always take forever!!


----------



## Shopmore

jorton said:


> Anyone know the exclusions of the 10% off with email sign up? Does it include sale items? I want a bag that's on sale and the 10% will get me to buy it! But alas I am awaiting the promo code by email still, these always take forever!!



maybe you can contact customer service and ask for a list?


----------



## jorton

Shopmore said:


> maybe you can contact customer service and ask for a list?



Just got the code, it works with items on sale! If anyone needs 10% off, just sign up for emails!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone know when the next Triple Points event will be?


----------



## cph706

If anyone else has a $50 off code they'd not using and would like to share, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## arcana

Anyone has a code they're not using? My cousin used mine without giving me a heads up


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Here's a $50 off of $250 I can't use.  Good until midnight tonight (5/10).


SAKS439WGZG4


Please post if you use it.


----------



## dorres

Lifeisgreat said:


> Here's a $50 off of $250 I can't use.  Good until midnight tonight (5/10).
> 
> 
> SAKS439WGZG4
> 
> 
> Please post if you use it.




I will use. Thank you!


----------



## dorres

Lifeisgreat said:


> Here's a $50 off of $250 I can't use.  Good until midnight tonight (5/10).
> 
> 
> SAKS439WGZG4
> 
> 
> Please post if you use it.




Someone else used the code.


----------



## Nene1819

Here's a 10% off code if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shopmore

Keep your eye on your spam folders.  They just sent a 20% off code (with a lot of exclusions).


----------



## cathead87

15% off code:
*SAKS492TVMAU*


----------



## shopjulynne

here's my 20% off code:
*SAKS50YVUPGN*


----------



## scorpio69

Does anyone have a 20% code that they are not going to use? Pretty please,thanks


----------



## highend

10% - saks443w3mhq


----------



## Oliveandchloe

Yes, does someone have a saks 20% off code they won't use today? Would really appreciate it!!


----------



## fally

I only have a 10% off code, Please Post "USED" when you have applied it to your order. Thank you. *SAKS447CHQRT valid until Tuesday May 12th used in conjunction with #BATES for 16% cash back!
*


----------



## arcana

fally said:


> I only have a 10% off code, Please Post "USED" when you have applied it to your order. Thank you. *SAKS447CHQRT valid until Tuesday May 12th used in conjunction with #BATES for 16% cash back!
> *




16%?? Thanks for the heads up! Wow never seen that before


----------



## chinableu

fally said:


> I only have a 10% off code, Please Post "USED" when you have applied it to your order. Thank you. *SAKS447CHQRT valid until Tuesday May 12th used in conjunction with #BATES for 16% cash back!
> *



USED. Thank you so very much.


----------



## ocean82

Here is 10% off. SAKS44TNWU2Z

Please post when used.

Thanks!


----------



## fally

arcana said:


> 16%?? Thanks for the heads up! Wow never seen that before


Oh I know, I took advantage of E--Bates rebates link because they are offering 16% cash back on saks, and bloomingdales until the 15th of May. It's their 16th anniversary. Hope you find some great deals.


----------



## fally

chinableu said:


> USED. Thank you so very much.


Anytime Chinableu, I am happy you found it useful. Hope you are having a lovely day. Take care.


----------



## diana

ocean82 said:


> Here is 10% off. SAKS44TNWU2Z
> 
> Please post when used.
> 
> Thanks!



Used, thank you!


----------



## Tarhls

SAKS49MWB6ZE 15% off code
Enjoy x


----------



## randr21

Tarhls said:


> SAKS49MWB6ZE 15% off code
> Enjoy x



Thanks!  Here's a 10% one: SAKS4446JA7F


----------



## RaspberryJam

Here's a 10% code, expires today:
SAKS44422685


----------



## Virginiamb

RaspberryJam said:


> Here's a 10% code, expires today:
> SAKS44422685




Thank you RaspberryJam!  
CODE USED


----------



## Alia24

Hi if anyone has a spare code I am in need

TIA


----------



## Cthai

*15% off ---   SAKS49FHJXGY

it expires today.
*


----------



## Alia24

Cthai said:


> *15% off ---   SAKS49FHJXGY
> 
> it expires today.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Alia24

Wow thanks but it was already used by someone


----------



## krisalyn

SAKS50A49PK2

20% off

enjoy!


----------



## ley2

krisalyn said:


> SAKS50A49PK2
> 
> 20% off
> 
> enjoy!



Its been used..


----------



## Megrik

Does anyone have a discount code? Thanks.


----------



## authenticplease

Here's a 10%

SAKS449DTRS2


----------



## Megrik

authenticplease said:


> Here's a 10%
> 
> SAKS449DTRS2



Thank you!


----------



## DuRoBags

Does anyone have a code? TIA


----------



## Megrik

Receive $75 off your $300 purchase. Use code: MAY15
Through Monday,May18


----------



## ley2

Megrik said:


> Receive $75 off your $300 purchase. Use code: MAY15
> Through Monday,May18



Tried and cant seems to use it..


----------



## Megrik

ley2 said:


> Tried and cant seems to use it..



Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, Alexander McQueen, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stella McCartney, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna.


----------



## ley2

Megrik said:


> Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, Alexander McQueen, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Altuzarra, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, Fendi, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maison Martin Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stella McCartney, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna.




Hmm I tried on MK bags and was told date range is out.. weird.. has it started yet?


----------



## Megrik

ley2 said:


> Hmm I tried on MK bags and was told date range is out.. weird.. has it started yet?


Valid on saks.com purchases from May 17, 2015 at 12:01AM (ET) to May 18, 2015 at 11:59PM (ET). Code valid for one time use only.


----------



## adamci1

does anyone have any codes? Looking to make a last minute order here!


----------



## Virginiamb

Looking for a 10 or 15% off code on a sale item.  Please pm of you have one.  TIA


----------



## mickeym2m

Anyone has extra discount promo code, can i have it?
Pm code for me please.


----------



## lizsp33

i'm also looking for a code if anyone is up late.


----------



## KHLOE1004

me too also looking for a code let me know


----------



## luv4bags

any code please pm me ...thx


----------



## Frugalfinds

SAKS47 will get you $75 off your $350+ purchase.  Standard restrictions apply (i.e. no beauty, almost no premium designer brands).


----------



## missyb

enjoy!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Frugalfinds said:


> SAKS47 will get you $75 off your $350+ purchase.  Standard restrictions apply (i.e. no beauty, almost no premium designer brands).



FYI - I was able to use the 50 off 250 sunglasses that came w/beauty gift (actually a cute black/white tweed-esque bag) on Chanel sunglasses - SA said Chanel sunnies + all sunnies could be included in future promos too - if you are looking for sunglasses def worth a call your store to ask!!


----------



## lms910

missyb said:


> View attachment 3040796
> View attachment 3040797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!


FYI- you can use this on some premier brands - I got $75 off some Manolos this morning and combined it with a $50 rewards gift card - woot!


----------



## palmbeachpink

palmbeachpink said:


> SA said Chanel sunnies + all sunnies could be included in future promos too - if you are looking for sunglasses def worth a call your store to ask!!



my store confirmed chanel sunnies are in! def going back for another pair, love chanel sunnies and even better the polarized ones!


----------



## Frugalfinds

palmbeachpink said:


> FYI - I was able to use the 50 off 250 sunglasses that came w/beauty gift (actually a cute black/white tweed-esque bag) on Chanel sunglasses - SA said Chanel sunnies + all sunnies could be included in future promos too - if you are looking for sunglasses def worth a call your store to ask!!



Oh you are going to get me into trouble!!!


----------



## nejohn

anybody get the private access to the final sale?


----------



## tennisplyr91

does anyone have a code?


----------



## shoegazing

Does anyone have a Saks code? Please PM me. Thanks so much!


----------



## Frugalfinds

EBATES10 for 10% off (I'm not sure if this is only good on sale items or all items).  The usual restrictions apply.


----------



## RedDuchess

$25.00 off $175.00 online SAKS55XQBK38
in-store D0000070WBU00346710
$25.00 off $125.00 Off 5th in-person D0000070WDQ00346710


----------



## Tarhls

SAKS60DQQQPT

15% off, singe use only


----------



## Shopmore

Tarhls said:


> SAKS60DQQQPT
> 
> 15% off, singe use only



Thanks for the code!


----------



## LABAG

I got a 20 % off code today and bought Tory Burch Beecker sandals in black over weekend, 140.00 sale and gave me the discount!!!


----------



## tennisplyr91

LABAG said:


> I got a 20 % off code today and bought Tory Burch Beecker sandals in black over weekend, 140.00 sale and gave me the discount!!!




Can you please share your code???


----------



## Lifeisgreat

10% off code.  Better than nothing, at least it covers tax!


SAKS59FWFBNJ


----------



## LABAG

tennisplyr91 said:


> Can you please share your code???



Sorry it was one time code,I couldn't use it on another order I had this past weekend .&#9785;


----------



## phoebet

check your email.  saks is sending out 20% off codes.


----------



## natalia0128

I got two 10% . If anyone interested? PM me


----------



## cathead87

20%:  *saks6142dafa*


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Another 10% - SAKS59HRNNPD


----------



## iamsecksi

any1 have a extra 20% code to spare?

greatly apperciated


----------



## Appletini10

SAKS59Y4WTIZ Here's mine for 10% off


----------



## Michelle1x

I am also looking for a 20%


----------



## shoegazing

I'd appreciate a 20% off code. Thanks!


----------



## Megrik

10% - saks59t6bmpb


----------



## katlun

I have a 15% off code

PM if you want it


----------



## joni80

PM me for a 20% off code. I have one. ETA: It's gone


----------



## gatorpooh

20% off

SAKS618XEGFR


----------



## nastasja

iamsecksi said:


> any1 have a extra 20% code to spare?
> 
> Greatly apperciated






michelle1x said:


> i am also looking for a 20%






shoegazing said:


> i'd appreciate a 20% off code. Thanks!




saks6139ftvr


----------



## iheartorange

I have one and I am not going to use it. PM me!


----------



## livinit91

killerlife said:


> saks6139ftvr


I used it. Thank you so much


----------



## Star1231

How does one receive these codes? I shop with them quite a bit and was unaware these were given out. Please let me know if anyone has a code they are not using.


----------



## mrsmeck

here's a 20% I am not using: SAKS616FFACX


----------



## Katmegdar

Here's a 20% off code SAKS613PW5X2


----------



## ocean82

SAKS616FFACX

used. Thank you so much !


----------



## ocean82

I have 10 % off:

SAKS59MCDS9D


----------



## shopjulynne

here's my 20% off code SAKS613NVWQ6


----------



## Deepika84

Here is my 20% off code - SAKS614TZNQF


----------



## fally

Deepika84 said:


> Here is my 20% off code - SAKS614TZNQF





shopjulynne said:


> here's my 20% off code SAKS613NVWQ6





Katmegdar said:


> Here's a 20% off code SAKS613PW5X2




To all the wonderful ladies who have posted their 20% off thank you. I just wish those who used them already and chose to not even say thank you or simply used speaks volumes to how rude they are ..............beyond words


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Any ladies have any more 20% off? Would sincerely appreciate it


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Got one thank you [emoji175]


----------



## fally

Here is a 15% off from a lovely TPF member thank you katlun 




			
				katlun said:
			
		

> not sure if you were looking for one but here is one for 15% off , if not feel free to post it
> 
> 
> SAKS6064FWAQ


----------



## fally

10% off 

USE CODE SAKS59NJ7UR7

USE CODE SAKS59YP9PX8


----------



## labellavita27

These cant be used on certain brands because I got a code too but not able to use


----------



## zoomzoom123

20% saks613vbkcs
20% saks613vnz9b


----------



## macy

Here's another 20% off code SAKS61AYURNY


----------



## Fgl11

FYI - The codes were only good until July 8th so if you haven't used it already, it is expired now.


----------



## Shopmore

Fgl11 said:


> FYI - The codes were only good until July 8th so if you haven't used it already, it is expired now.



That's the truth!  I went to submit my code last night at 1059pm cst and it got rejected!


----------



## Fgl11

Shopmore said:


> That's the truth!  I went to submit my code last night at 1059pm cst and it got rejected!




Sorry to hear that


----------



## Shopmore

Fgl11 said:


> Sorry to hear that



It's cool.  I did enough damage this morning for the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale


----------



## 444faith

Saks code
Expires 7/31/15
$50 towards your $250 purchase
$100 towards your $500 purchase


Code:  SAKS45P2GMTR

Please let others know when this code is used. Ty.


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies - I don't shop at Saks too much.  Are there any codes that can be used at Off 5th?  I want something from online, never bought there before.  thanks!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Today an SA told me that Saks will have a gift card event near the end of next week.


----------



## hyan

Anyone have sak codes I can use online? Thanks


----------



## luckyblackdress

hyan said:


> Anyone have sak codes I can use online? Thanks



Try SAKSAFF10  I got it from e Bates. If you want a signal link please PM me (we both get $25 out of it)


----------



## Nene1819

In need of a saks code. TIA!


----------



## Shopmore

Ladies, check you email because they just sent out a promo code for 20% (at least mine was) good for the next 2 days.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Albino, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandre Birman, Alexandre Vauthier, Altuzarra, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Araks, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Behnaz Sarafpour, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Burberry, Burberry Prorsum, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Church's, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Dee Ocleppo, Degrees of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Elena Ghisellini, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, GIAMBA, Giambattista Valli, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gryson, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hervé Leger, Iceberg, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, J.W. Anderson, Jean Colonna, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jerome Dreyfuss, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kara Ross, Khirma Eliazov, Kiton, Lanvin, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Marc Jacobs, Marco de Vincenzo, Marios Schwab, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Mont Blanc, Narciso Rodriguez, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Oscar de la Renta, Paco Rabanne, Paul Andrew, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Hardy, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Rag & Bone, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Reed Krakoff, Renaud Pellegrino, Rene Caovilla, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Robert Clergerie, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Sara Battaglia, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Sophie Hulme, Sophie Theallet, Stella McCartney, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Tamara Mellon, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Thomas Tait, Tod's, UGG Australia, Valentino, Vionnet, Yiqing Ying, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo.


----------



## qwertyz

Mine was for 10%: SAKS684RFGY6
I'm not using it so I'm sharing it here.


----------



## ShoeLover

10% off until 8/5
*SAKS68JGIFIH*


----------



## ocean82

10% off until 8/5

SAKS684DRZIU

HAPPY SHOPPING!


----------



## shopjulynne

20% off
SAKS7028MC7F


----------



## fally

shopjulynne said:


> 20% off
> SAKS7028MC7F




Good Evening Dearest shopjulynne, I used your code. Thank you ever so much. I hope you are well and having a wonderful evening. Take care. fally


----------



## <3juicy

10%
*saks68yxnvsr*


----------



## ead_angel

20% Off Exclusions Apply Ends tonight
*SAKS70F2UF3X

*


----------



## Shopmore

ead_angel said:


> 20% Off Exclusions Apply Ends tonight
> *SAKS70F2UF3X
> 
> *



Used.  Thanks for the code.


----------



## ppmaster

20% off
SAKS7078TZGF	 
Happy shopping!


----------



## nastasja

20% off = *saks70gmj9wa*


----------



## tennisplyr91

If anyone could
PM me a 20% off that would
Be greatly appreciated. All the ones posted have been used. Thanks


----------



## luckyblackdress

SAKS69EMRXUA
15% exclusions. end tonight


----------



## summerfish

I have a 10% off code
SAKS68HFQAQ9

But I am looking for a 20% off code
So if you have one, please PM me


----------



## zoomzoom123

10% saks687v66y5

20% saks7049aqch


----------



## iamsecksi

please let me know if anyone can spare a code.

it will be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## livinit91

Any coupon code? Thank you


----------



## ead_angel

<header class="promotion-details-heading">              			 Online Only
			  Receive *$75 Off *Your $350 Purchase 
Now Through Wednesday, August 12
Use Code *SAKS64*​    			</header>


----------



## tanniengo

August Gift Card Event has been confirmed to be 08/20/2015. The biggest gc event: spend $250- get $50 and up to spend $3000- get $900. Designers exclusion applied. Cosmetics are included.


----------



## bagnshoe

Does anyone know when is the next Valentino shoes sales at saks?


----------



## Appletini10

$50 of $200 on beauty ends tonight SAKS62FEQM9H enjoy!


----------



## tennisplyr91

Does anyone have a beauty event code they can PM me? Thanks


----------



## oneday

If anyone could PM me a code for $50 off $200 beauty I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Polly1125

oneday said:


> If anyone could PM me a code for $50 off $200 beauty I would greatly appreciate it!


Just pm'ed you.


----------



## Polly1125

Polly1125 said:


> Just pm'ed you.


Place your order before 11:59 pm CST.


----------



## tennisplyr91

no one messaged me


----------



## Polly1125

tennisplyr91 said:


> no one messaged me


I cam pm you a code but probably it is too late...


----------



## Polly1125

tennisplyr91 said:


> no one messaged me


The reason I didn't pm you because I saw you were offline.


----------



## mesforme

I don't have a SAKS code but I know I just missed a sale. I do have a Tradesy.com one to spare "TRADESYLM10" if anyone wants it


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

My SA notifies me theres an incoming Sak Gift Card event, however, I'm not really sure how it works. Like can we purchase from online? or it is only for purchasing instore? Thanks


----------



## NANI1972

mesforme said:


> I don't have a SAKS code but I know I just missed a sale. I do have a Tradesy.com one to spare "TRADESYLM10" if anyone wants it




Hi, there is a Tradsey thread here in D&S you can post the code in.


----------



## livinit91

Saks gift card event now on with code AUG2015 for online transactions


----------



## joni80

"Ebates15" code takes 10% off including beauty. They have 10% cash back too.


----------



## rhymemiao

Looking for a coupon code  pls pm me, thanks a lot!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Triple points starts next week in store and tomorrow online.


----------



## canyongirl

Frugalfinds said:


> Triple points starts next week in store and tomorrow online.


Thank you


----------



## DemureCouture

JadeCrystal0610 said:


> My SA notifies me theres an incoming Sak Gift Card event, however, I'm not really sure how it works. Like can we purchase from online? or it is only for purchasing instore? Thanks


Just curious , if your SA contacted you why wouldn't you have them place your order? They work on commission. I'm sure they would be happy to order for you.


----------



## beekmanhill

Saks has beauty promotion October 1 - Oct 10
gift bag with $125 purchase
In addition on Oct 1-2

$35 GC wih $250 beauty purchase
$75 GC with $500
$150 GC with $1000
$450 GC with $2000
$700 GC with $3000


----------



## Frugalfinds

I received a "mystery gift card."  Does anyone else know how this works if you wanted to use it online (ideally I would like to find out how much it is for before I decide what to purchase).


----------



## labellavita27

Frugalfinds said:


> I received a "mystery gift card."  Does anyone else know how this works if you wanted to use it online (ideally I would like to find out how much it is for before I decide what to purchase).




I think mine said in store purchases only.


----------



## Frugalfinds

labellavita27 said:


> I think mine said in store purchases only.




Hmmm weird. Here is mine.


----------



## fally

Frugalfinds said:


> Hmmm weird. Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 3135385




Good Evening Frugalfinds, Is it possible to ask about how one earns a promotion such as this? I am at the 1st to 2nd level (falls a little above $4,999). Would I only qualify for such a promo if I were with them for more than 1 year? Thank you for any information relating to my inquiry. Hope you are having a lovely evening. Take care, fally


----------



## Frugalfinds

fally said:


> Good Evening Frugalfinds, Is it possible to ask about how one earns a promotion such as this? I am at the 1st to 2nd level (falls a little above $4,999). Would I only qualify for such a promo if I were with them for more than 1 year? Thank you for any information relating to my inquiry. Hope you are having a lovely evening. Take care, fally



Fally, I'm sorry, but I have no idea!  It just came in the mail. I can never figure out how they decide who to send promotions to.


----------



## fally

Frugalfinds said:


> Fally, I'm sorry, but I have no idea!  It just came in the mail. I can never figure out how they decide who to send promotions to.



Oh thank you frugalfinds, you're a sweetheart. I can only cross my fingers in hopes that they will send one out to me, LOL, But knowing my luck I would most likely get struck by lightening before that happens. hahaha. Thank you so much once again. Hope you are well. fally

P.S Maybe if you were to call the online assistance number or your Saks account customer service they would be able to tell you how much is on your mystery gift card. Hope you get the highest one available.


----------



## NANI1972

Frugalfinds said:


> I received a "mystery gift card."  Does anyone else know how this works if you wanted to use it online (ideally I would like to find out how much it is for before I decide what to purchase).




You can find out how much it's worth by entering the number online, you can add something to your cart and then apply the gift cards to find out how much it's worth, that's how I found out with mine.


----------



## beekmanhill

I went into the store and asked an S/A to check it for me.  Mine was $50; well that is what I expected.  Better than nothing.  I'm sure you just key in the number in an on line transaction, then you can cancel the purchase if you want but you'll know the amount.  I'd count on $50 unless you are REALLY lucky.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I got a 20% off entire purchase coupon in my e-mail this morning! Excludes certain designers but not Chloe boots or bags! Check your e-mails!


----------



## juicypinkglam

10% off: SAKS77DKJ9HM
expires  9/25/15 at 11:59PM


----------



## Untamed_Heart

10% off code:  SAKS77784NNF

Valid through 9/25/15 at 11:59PM (ET)


----------



## shopping247

jgodcheergrl said:


> I got a 20% off entire purchase coupon in my e-mail this morning! Excludes certain designers but not Chloe boots or bags! Check your e-mails!



Were you able to purchase items by Chloe? Seems like my code doesn't work for discounting Chloe items.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

shopping247 said:


> Were you able to purchase items by Chloe? Seems like my code doesn't work for discounting Chloe items.


 
Yes it did I actually got the leather suzanna studded boots and my 20% off worked!


----------



## shopping247

jgodcheergrl said:


> Yes it did I actually got the leather suzanna studded boots and my 20% off worked!


 
thanks for your quick reply! 

looks like the discount does work for chloe shoes but not for the handbags (damn). 

i'd like to order these boots too, but unfortunately money does not grow on trees.  out of curiosity, did you order your true size or a half size smaller for these boots? i've been to the chloe thread to figure this out, but i get conflicting info.


----------



## kml2887

I will not be using my 20% off code valid thru September 25. PM me if you would like it!

Edit: code has been PM'd


----------



## jgodcheergrl

shopping247 said:


> thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> looks like the discount does work for chloe shoes but not for the handbags (damn).
> 
> i'd like to order these boots too, but unfortunately money does not grow on trees.  out of curiosity, did you order your true size or a half size smaller for these boots? i've been to the chloe thread to figure this out, but i get conflicting info.


 
Haha no problem!!! That's one of the worst problems is trying to figure out designer shoe sizing I swear..they are all different. For normal non-designer shoes I fluctuate between an 8.5-9 (I think my right foot is a size 9 and my left is an 8.5 but that's a different story lol!). 

I have one pair of suzanna boots already in the suede and I got a 39.5 and they fit great for me. For all designer shoe sizing I automatically go up half a size. So although if I am a true size 9 and would normally get like a size 39 in normal shoes...I immediately jump to 39.5 whether it's Chloe, CL, Chanel, Valentino etc. because in my experience they all run small.

I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## kbcrew

Hi, anyone have a discount code that you're not planning on using? Would greatly appreciate it[emoji4]


----------



## cwxx

kbcrew said:


> Hi, anyone have a discount code that you're not planning on using? Would greatly appreciate it[emoji4]


pm'd you!


----------



## Shopmore

Anyone by chance not using a 20% off code?  Please PM me if you can.


----------



## shopping247

jgodcheergrl said:


> Haha no problem!!! That's one of the worst problems is trying to figure out designer shoe sizing I swear..they are all different. For normal non-designer shoes I fluctuate between an 8.5-9 (I think my right foot is a size 9 and my left is an 8.5 but that's a different story lol!).
> 
> I have one pair of suzanna boots already in the suede and I got a 39.5 and they fit great for me. For all designer shoe sizing I automatically go up half a size. So although if I am a true size 9 and would normally get like a size 39 in normal shoes...I immediately jump to 39.5 whether it's Chloe, CL, Chanel, Valentino etc. because in my experience they all run small.
> 
> I hope that helps a bit!



that helps a lot, thank you! btw, i am like you, with the left foot smaller by about 1/2 size than the right foot. pain in the rear sometimes when trying to buy pumps.


----------



## Frugalfinds

It seems that you can use the code on beauty this time (they seem hit or miss with if they allow it).


----------



## ocean82

I have 10% Off only:

Use Code SAKS776D2VFJ

Please post when used. Happy shopping!


----------



## shopjulynne

20% off code: SAKS799Z92P3
please post if used


----------



## girlmonster

shopjulynne said:


> 20% off code: SAKS799Z92P3
> please post if used



Used! Thank you


----------



## <3juicy

15%
*SAKS78XPDCTK*


----------



## twboi

does these codes work for saks off fifth? If so, can someone kindly share a code with me. Virtue hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## Lands

Anyone by chance have a 20% and not using? Could pm me please. Many thanks [emoji4]


----------



## L etoile

Please PM a code if you have it! I would be so grateful!!


----------



## katlun

I have a 15% off that I am not going to use


PM if you want it


taken


----------



## finity

15% off  *SAKS78PYQ7ND*


----------



## finity

another 15% *SAKS78Q4VWR2*


----------



## juicypinkglam

looking for a 20% if anyone has, please PM me. thanks!


----------



## livinit91

Posting my 20 off code here cause I'm on a shopping ban [emoji30]

SAKS79BGQWMB
Pls post if used!


----------



## Lands

Used! Thanks


----------



## Lands

livinit91 said:


> Posting my 20 off code here cause I'm on a shopping ban [emoji30]
> 
> SAKS79BGQWMB
> Pls post if used!




Used! Many thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Appletini10

15% off plz post when used, enjoy! SAKS78THDTAC


----------



## Coach Lover Too

20% off code: *SAKS79P6WWQP* 

Please post if used. Enjoy!


----------



## bbqbt

Coach Lover Too said:


> 20% off code: *SAKS79P6WWQP*
> 
> Please post if used. Enjoy!




just used. thank you very much!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bbqbt said:


> just used. thank you very much!



You're very welcome!


----------



## canyongirl

Here's a 20% off code SAKS79WK9KDB


----------



## juicypinkglam

canyongirl said:


> Here's a 20% off code SAKS79WK9KDB



Used thank you! 

also got a 15% SAKS78HYW234
and 10%  SAKS77GDKTYU


----------



## Shopmore

juicypinkglam said:


> Used thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> also got a 15% SAKS78HYW234
> 
> and 10%  SAKS77GDKTYU




I used your 15%.  Thanks!


----------



## canyongirl

I have another 20% off SAKS79X3TBZD


----------



## bubbleloba

20% off - SAKS79R226XG


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I have this coupon and I'm not gonna use it...it expires soon.11:59 PM ET 10/1/15

$50 off $350


----------



## ikny

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I have this coupon and I'm not gonna use it...it expires soon.11:59 PM ET 10/1/15
> 
> $50 off $350
> 
> View attachment 3144077




Used it, thank you so much!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ikny said:


> Used it, thank you so much!!!




Great! Glad it didn't go to waste.


----------



## canyongirl

Use SAKS2015 for 10% off expires Oct. 7 (not sure of exclusions)


----------



## shibainu

Any one has coupon for Off Fifth that I can use. Thanks a bunch


----------



## noegirl

Looking for a code if anyone has one! Many thanks


----------



## melinda

Does anyone know when the next friends and family sale is going to be?


----------



## nastasja

melinda said:


> Does anyone know when the next friends and family sale is going to be?




I've read two dates in another thread. Either the 12-18 or 15-19. Either way, it's sometime next week and presale in-store has already started.


----------



## canyongirl

killerlife said:


> I've read two dates in another thread. Either the 12-18 or 15-19. Either way, it's sometime next week and presale in-store has already started.



Oh goodie!!  Thank you.  Going to start building my cart now.


----------



## melinda

killerlife said:


> I've read two dates in another thread. Either the 12-18 or 15-19. Either way, it's sometime next week and presale in-store has already started.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Michelle1x

what is the discount for Saks F&F
TIA!


----------



## beata-kelly

michelle1x said:


> what is the discount for saks f&f
> tia!


25%


----------



## gatorpooh

Official sale starts tomorrow. This was confirmed by Saks customer service.


----------



## natalia0128

Here


----------



## BabyDollChic

Anyone know if Stuart Weitzman is included in this year's F&F?


----------



## BabyDollChic

BabyDollChic said:


> Anyone know if Stuart Weitzman is included in this year's F&F?



I will answer my own question! According to online chat, Stuart Weitzman will be included this year!


----------



## Frugalfinds

Here is the list of Designer Exclusions.  I have complained about how large the list is in the past, but this is insane!

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, A.L.C., A.P.C., ABLA Fashion for Men, Acne Studios, ADEAM, Adidas, adidas Originals by Mary Katrantzou, Aeffe, Agnona, Akris, Akris Punto, Alasdair, Alberta Ferretti, Albisetti, Alexa Wagner, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexis, Alfred Dunhill, Altuzarra, AMI, Amsale, Amy Zerner, Angel Sanchez, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquatalia, Aquatalia by Marvin K, Aquazzura, Aquilano Rimondi, Armani Collezioni, Army by Yves Salomon, Arnold Scaasi, Arnold Zimberg, ATM Anthony Thomas Melillo, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Badgley Mischka, Balenciaga, Balmain, Band of Outsiders, Bao Bao Issey Miyake, BCBG, BCBG Max Azria, BCBGMAXAZRIA, Beatrix Ong,Belstaff, Bill Blass, Bill Hamilton, Boglioli, Bogner, Bonpoint, Bose, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Burberry Brit, Burberry Britain, Burberry Golf, Burberry London, Burberry Prorsum, Burberry Sport, BVLGARI, Camilla Skovgaard, Caan Jersey, Canada Goose, Canali, Carmen Marc Valvo, Carmen Marc Valvo Couture, Carolina Herrera, Carrot & Gibbs, Cartier, Carven, Casadei, Celine, Chado, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charlotte Olympia, Charvet, Chloe, Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Chopard, Christian Dior, Christian Lacroix, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Christos, Church's, Comme Des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Play, Comme des Garcons SHIRT, Corneliani, Corthay, CoSTUME NATIONAL, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David Rodriguez, David Webb, David Yurman, De Beers, De Grisogono, Dee Ocleppo, Derek Lam, Diesel, Dolce & Gabanna, Dormeuil, Domenico Spano, Donna Karan, Dries Van Noten, Drome, Dsquared, DSQUARED2, Dunhill, Dusan, EA7 Emporio Armani, Each X Other, Edmundo Castillo, Eidos, Elements by Arnold Zimberg, Eleventy, Elie Saab, Elie Tahari, Elisanero, Emanuel Ungaro, Emilio Pucci, Emporio Armani, Edward Green, Erdem, Ermenegildo Zegna, Escada, Eskandar, Ethan K, Eton of Sweden, Etro, Fendi, Filson, Generra, Georgina Goodman, Gibo, GIAMBA, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Gilles Montezin, Gilmar, Giorgio Armani, girl. by Band of Outsiders, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Goodwood Sports & Racing by Belstaff, Graff, Gran Sasso, Grungy Gentleman x Eton, Gucci, Gunex, H. Stern, Haider Ackermann, Haney, Harris Wharf London, Hearts on Fire, Heild Brothers, Helmut Lang, Hermes, Herve Leger, Herno, Hickey Freeman, Highcamp Supply, HONOR, Hugo Boss, Hunter, Iceberg, Ike Behar, IRO, Isabella Fiore, Isaia, Issey Miyake, J Mendel, J.W. Anderson, Jack Rogers, Jaeger, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jennifer Porter, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jet Set, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, John Galliano, Jonathan Kelsey, Joshua Sanders, Jude Frances, Judith Leiber, Juliska, Junya Watanabe, Junya Watanabe MAN, Kartell, Kasper, Kenneth Pool, KENZO, Kiton, Kitsune Tee, Konstantino, Kris Van Assche, La Perla, La Prestic Ouiston, Lanvin, Le Creuset, Le Labo, Le Silla, Lela Rose, Liancarlo, Lila Castellaneta, Lily Sami, Liverano & Liverano, Loewe, Longchamp, Loro Piana, Love Moschino, Luciano Barbera, Lutwyche, M. Patmos, MacKenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Maison Kitsune, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marchesa, Marco de Vincenzo, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, Max Mara, MCM, McQ Alexander McQueen, Melinda Eng, MELINDAGLOSS, Meteo by Yves Salomon, Michael Bastian, Michael Kors, Michele, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, Mirella Cavorso, Missoni, Miu Miu, ML Monique Lhuillier, MM6 Maison Margiela, Moncler, Monique Lhuillier, Montblanc, Moschino, MSGM, Mulberry, MZ Wallace, Naeem Khan, Narciso Rodriguez, Nat Nast, Neil Barrett, Nellie Partow, NICHOLAS, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Norisol Ferrari , Of Two Minds, Ohne Titel, Olympia Le-Tan, Opening Ceremony, Oscar De La Renta, Osmotics, Ostwald Helgason, Ovando, Oxxford Clothes, Pamella Rolland, Paul Andrew, Paul Smith, Peachoo & Krejberg, Persol, Peserico, Peter Pilotto, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Polo Black Label, Polo Ralph Lauren, Pomellato, Pomellato 67, Prabal Gurung, Prada, Prada Linea Rossa, Proenza Schouler, PS Paul Smith, R13, Rag & Bone, rag & bone/JEAN, Rahul Mishra, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Black Label, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Reed & Barton, Reed Krakoff, Reem Acra, Rene Caovilla, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, RLX Ralph Lauren, Robert Baraket, Robert Clergerie, Robert Procop, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Roger Vivier, Roland Mouret, Roland Nivelais, Rubin Singer, Rupert Sanderson, S.T. Dupont, Sacai, Salvatore Ferragamo, Samsung, Santoni, Sari Gueron, Schoenhut, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Shoshanna, Shun Kai, Simon Spurr, Simone Rocha, Simple, Sonia Rykiel, Sportmax, Stefano Ricci, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Stephen Venezia, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, SUNO, Supply, Swims, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Talbot Runhof, Tamara Mellon, Tanya Taylor, Tevrow + Chase, Thakoon, The Row, This is not a polo shirt. By Band of Outsiders, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tomas Maier, Tory Burch, Toscano, Tuleh, Tumi, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Vestimenta , Viktor & Rolf, Vilebrequin, Vionnet, WANT Les Essentiels de la Vie, Wes Gordon, Wustoff, Yves Saint Laurent, Z Zegna, Zac Posen, Zegna Sport, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann, Zoe Jordan, Zoran, Zuhair Murad. Additional exclusions may apply in stores.


----------



## Shopmore

Hopefully they just put a little icon on items you can still get the discount on.


----------



## missyb

Only thing I'm ordering are AG jeans. They'll be excluded next. I got the email this morning so I'm ordering now


----------



## Quigs

I was hoping to purchase some Tumi luggage, but Tumi is now excluded.


----------



## thecharmedwife

Is there a code for the sale? The only saks email I got this morning was for cocktail dresses. [emoji17]


----------



## canyongirl

thecharmedwife said:


> Is there a code for the sale? The only saks email I got this morning was for cocktail dresses. [emoji17]


THANKYOU2 Early Access Code!


----------



## honey

natalia0128 said:


> Here




Thank you!!!!


----------



## thecharmedwife

canyongirl said:


> THANKYOU2 Early Access Code!




Bless you! Thanks so much!


----------



## nastasja

BabyDollChic said:


> Anyone know if Stuart Weitzman is included in this year's F&F?



Saks is playing games  I had a pair of Nudists in my cart this morning and the code was working. I tried to check-out several times and it kept saying my payment type was not allowed, whatever that means. Now...the shoes I was trying to buy are completely missing from the site, as are most Stuart Weitzman's. Total BS!


----------



## arguspeace

killerlife said:


> Saks is playing games  I had a pair of Nudists in my cart this morning and the code was working. I tried to check-out several times and it kept saying my payment type was not allowed, whatever that means. Now...the shoes I was trying to buy are completely missing from the site, as are most Stuart Weitzman's. Total BS!



That sucks.  I have had prices change on me two or three times over a day or two.  It exhausted me and felt like a waste of time so I gave up


----------



## pisdapisda79

Tried Thankyou2 and it does not work on Stuart Weitzman


----------



## missyb

SW is excluded has been for a few years now.


----------



## katran26

THANKYOU - regular access...

Just tried beauty - does not work again this year


----------



## rambunctious

Basically, you can buy their self-labeled stuff and, that's it.


----------



## LucyBellaLV

You can use the code THANKYOU

For 25% off and free shipping but lots of exclusions posted below

+Free Shipping offer available regardless of total order value. Standard shipping discount is applied to all expedited shipping orders and deducted from the total shipping charge. Limit of five promo codes per order. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. To redeem, select standard shipping and enter promotional code FREESHIP. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day, or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, and saksoff5th.com. Not valid on standalone physical or promotional Gift Card shipments. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico. 

*Offer valid on saks.com purchases from October 13, 2015 at 12:01 AM (ET) through October 18, 2015 at 11:59 PM (ET). Offer valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores and catalog purchases from October 15, 2015 to October 18, 2015. Excluded from this event is Beauty and Fragrance, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com merchandise, select designer collections, select leased departments, bridal salon, select fine jewelry and watch collections and jewelry and watch repairs. Discount may vary on saks.com, in-store and catalog purchases. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Cannot be combined with any other coupon or in-store offer, redeemed for cash or used toward payment on Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. To redeem online enter promotional code: THANKYOU at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Not valid on previous purchases, gift card purchases, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes, gift wrap, store restaurants and shipping charges. Saks Fifth Avenue reserves the right to limit quantities. All associates and those shopping on Saks accounts earning a discount are not eligible. No adjustment to prior purchases. Items eligible will be marked. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, A.L.C., A.P.C., ABLA Fashion for Men, Acne Studios, ADEAM, Adidas, adidas Originals by Mary Katrantzou, Aeffe, Agnona, Akris, Akris Punto, Alasdair, Alberta Ferretti, Albisetti, Alexa Wagner, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Alexandra Neel, Alexandre Birman, Alexis, Alfred Dunhill, Altuzarra, AMI, Amsale, Amy Zerner, Angel Sanchez, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aperlai, Aquatalia, Aquatalia by Marvin K, Aquazzura, Aquilano Rimondi, Armani Collezioni, Army by Yves Salomon, Arnold Scaasi, Arnold Zimberg, ATM Anthony Thomas Melillo, Atto, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Badgley Mischka, Balenciaga, Balmain, Band of Outsiders, Bao Bao Issey Miyake, BCBG, BCBG Max Azria, BCBGMAXAZRIA, Beatrix Ong,Belstaff, Bill Blass, Bill Hamilton, Boglioli, Bogner, Bonpoint, Bose, Bottega Veneta, Brian Atwood, Brioni, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Burberry Brit, Burberry Britain, Burberry Golf, Burberry London, Burberry Prorsum, Burberry Sport, BVLGARI, Camilla Skovgaard, Caan Jersey, Canada Goose, Canali, Carmen Marc Valvo, Carmen Marc Valvo Couture, Carolina Herrera, Carrot & Gibbs, Cartier, Carven, Casadei, Celine, Chado, Chanel, Charline De Luca, Charlotte Olympia, Charvet, Chloe, Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony, Chopard, Christian Dior, Christian Lacroix, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Christos, Church's, Comme Des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Play, Comme des Garcons SHIRT, Corneliani, Corthay, CoSTUME NATIONAL, Courtney Crawford, Creatures of the Wind, David Rodriguez, David Webb, David Yurman, De Beers, De Grisogono, Dee Ocleppo, Derek Lam, Diesel, Dolce & Gabanna, Dormeuil, Domenico Spano, Donna Karan, Dries Van Noten, Drome, Dsquared, DSQUARED2, Dunhill, Dusan, EA7 Emporio Armani, Each X Other, Edmundo Castillo, Eidos, Elements by Arnold Zimberg, Eleventy, Elie Saab, Elie Tahari, Elisanero, Emanuel Ungaro, Emilio Pucci, Emporio Armani, Edward Green, Erdem, Ermenegildo Zegna, Escada, Eskandar, Ethan K, Eton of Sweden, Etro, Fendi, Filson, Generra, Georgina Goodman, Gibo, GIAMBA, Giambattista Valli, Gianvito Rossi, Gilles Montezin, Gilmar, Giorgio Armani, girl. by Band of Outsiders, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Goodwood Sports & Racing by Belstaff, Graff, Gran Sasso, Grungy Gentleman x Eton, Gucci, Gunex, H. Stern, Haider Ackermann, Haney, Harris Wharf London, Hearts on Fire, Heild Brothers, Helmut Lang, Hermes, Herve Leger, Herno, Hickey Freeman, Highcamp Supply, HONOR, Hugo Boss, Hunter, Iceberg, Ike Behar, IRO, Isabella Fiore, Isaia, Issey Miyake, J Mendel, J.W. Anderson, Jack Rogers, Jaeger, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jean-Michel Cazabat, Jennifer Porter, Jerome C. Rousseau, Jet Set, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Jimmy Choo, Joey McMakin, John Galliano, Jonathan Kelsey, Joshua Sanders, Jude Frances, Judith Leiber, Juliska, Junya Watanabe, Junya Watanabe MAN, Kartell, Kasper, Kenneth Pool, KENZO, Kiton, Kitsune Tee, Konstantino, Kris Van Assche, La Perla, La Prestic Ouiston, Lanvin, Le Creuset, Le Labo, Le Silla, Lela Rose, Liancarlo, Lila Castellaneta, Lily Sami, Liverano & Liverano, Loewe, Longchamp, Loro Piana, Love Moschino, Luciano Barbera, Lutwyche, M. Patmos, MacKenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Maison Kitsune, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Malone Souliers, Manolo Blahnik, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marchesa, Marco de Vincenzo, Marni, Marsell, Martin Grant, Mary Katrantzou, Max Kibardin, Max Mara, MCM, McQ Alexander McQueen, Melinda Eng, MELINDAGLOSS, Meteo by Yves Salomon, Michael Bastian, Michael Kors, Michele, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, Mirella Cavorso, Missoni, Miu Miu, ML Monique Lhuillier, MM6 Maison Margiela, Moncler, Monique Lhuillier, Montblanc, Moschino, MSGM, Mulberry, MZ Wallace, Naeem Khan, Narciso Rodriguez, Nat Nast, Neil Barrett, Nellie Partow, NICHOLAS, Nicholas Kirkwood, Nina Ricci, Norisol Ferrari , Of Two Minds, Ohne Titel, Olympia Le-Tan, Opening Ceremony, Oscar De La Renta, Osmotics, Ostwald Helgason, Ovando, Oxxford Clothes, Pamella Rolland, Paul Andrew, Paul Smith, Peachoo & Krejberg, Persol, Peserico, Peter Pilotto, Pierre Hardy, Pollini, Polo Black Label, Polo Ralph Lauren, Pomellato, Pomellato 67, Prabal Gurung, Prada, Prada Linea Rossa, Proenza Schouler, PS Paul Smith, R13, Rag & Bone, rag & bone/JEAN, Rahul Mishra, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Black Label, Ralph Lauren Blue Label, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Reed & Barton, Reed Krakoff, Reem Acra, Rene Caovilla, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, RLX Ralph Lauren, Robert Baraket, Robert Clergerie, Robert Procop, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Rodarte, Roger Vivier, Roland Mouret, Roland Nivelais, Rubin Singer, Rupert Sanderson, S.T. Dupont, Sacai, Salvatore Ferragamo, Samsung, Santoni, Sari Gueron, Schoenhut, Sergio Rossi, Shinola, Shoshanna, Shun Kai, Simon Spurr, Simone Rocha, Simple, Sonia Rykiel, Sportmax, Stefano Ricci, Stella McCartney, Stephane Verdino, Stephen Venezia, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, SUNO, Supply, Swims, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Tabitha Simmons, Talbot Runhof, Tamara Mellon, Tanya Taylor, Tevrow + Chase, Thakoon, The Row, This is not a polo shirt. By Band of Outsiders, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tomas Maier, Tory Burch, Toscano, Tuleh, Tumi, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang, Veronique Branquinho, Versace, Vestimenta , Viktor & Rolf, Vilebrequin, Vionnet, WANT Les Essentiels de la Vie, Wes Gordon, Wustoff, Yves Saint Laurent, Z Zegna, Zac Posen, Zegna Sport, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann, Zoe Jordan, Zoran, Zuhair Murad. Additional exclusions may apply in stores.


----------



## lms910

Up to $175 off through today!!! I made two separate purchases- one for two pair of NK beyas and one for a pashli!! [emoji12]


----------



## jayne01

lms910 said:


> Up to $175 off through today!!! I made two separate purchases- one for two pair of NK beyas and one for a pashli!! [emoji12]




It let you use it twice?? It says once/customer...did you check out with different emails/accounts?


----------



## canyongirl

jayne01 said:


> It let you use it twice?? It says once/customer...did you check out with different emails/accounts?


Yes, looks like you'll have to use a different email address to check out.


----------



## BlkChanel

Use SAKS73M8TV7M for 10% off, expire 11/18/15


----------



## meela188

BlkChanel said:


> Use SAKS73M8TV7M for 10% off, expire 11/18/15



Someone already used it :cry:


----------



## ocean82

I have the code for Shoes Online and in stores thru October 24

USE CODE: SAKS72NJFK6

Designer exclusions apply

$75 toward your $500 shoes purchase
$200 toward your $1000 shoes purchase
$300 toward your $1500 shoes purchase

In store use code: D0000070YJC00020795

PLEASE POST WHEN USED!


----------



## tarynsong

I missed the F&F sale this year  Does anyone have a promo code that is not a 10%?


----------



## missjdr

Does anyone have a valid, unused promo code? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frugalfinds

If you buy something in-store tomorrow, they will give you a $50 gift card towards a $300 purchase for 11/30 - 12/6.


----------



## gatorpooh

missjdr said:


> Does anyone have a valid, unused promo code? Thanks in advance.




PM'd you


----------



## jiangjh

Look for a 20% off code to buy a coat. Is there anyone have a one unused? Thank you so much.


----------



## dorcast

Saks869g2h4w
10%


----------



## kml2887

If anyone is still looking for a 20% code, I have one that I will not be using.  PM me if you would like it.


----------



## shopjulynne

here's my 20% off code that I won't be using, please post if used.
SAKS88X93AJQ


----------



## Adaniels729

I have a 15% code and won't be using it. PM if u need it!


----------



## jiangjh

shopjulynne said:


> here's my 20% off code that I won't be using, please post if used.
> SAKS88X93AJQ



Thank you so much for the sharing. I just used it.


----------



## Diorek

jiangjh said:


> Thank you so much for the sharing. I just used it.


Here's my 20% off code that I won't be using, please post if used
SAKS88BFU2UH


----------



## tam12

I have a 15% off code if anyone wants it:
SAKS87QQVWGT


----------



## mavsun

Diorek said:


> Here's my 20% off code that I won't be using, please post if used
> SAKS88BFU2UH



just used it. Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

Here are two 20% off codes that I won't be using. Please be considerate and post when used


----------



## love2shop_26

SAKS88C2QWXH
SAKS88DQDKHD

Both for 20%


----------



## chitzabelle

Here is for 10%: SAKS86Z7TFE3


----------



## mdmd

10%: Saks86f9332u


----------



## dorres

Saks86xappmp 10%


----------



## luckyblackdress

10%:  
Saks86ru73xh


----------



## jgodcheergrl

up for grabs


----------



## bagreedy

I have a 20%offcode. Pm me if you want it


----------



## Rt1789

All code is used. But thank for sharing, guys


----------



## PurseNuub

Rt1789 said:


> All code is used. But thank for sharing, guys




Actually they expired at 12am eastern time. I put it in but before I could finish the order it was removed.


----------



## beekmanhill

Do these codes always come in through texts?   I never signed up for text messages, but I guess I am missing some good opportunities. I'm signing up today.  

Do you know if they generally work on fine jewelry?  Thanks.


----------



## gatorpooh

beekmanhill said:


> Do these codes always come in through texts?   I never signed up for text messages, but I guess I am missing some good opportunities. I'm signing up today.
> 
> Do you know if they generally work on fine jewelry?  Thanks.




Mine always come through email. I think they have something to do with the amount of money you spend. I used to get 10% coupons, but I've been getting 20% and an occasional 30% since I've been spending more. I could be wrong, but that's how it has worked out for me.


----------



## beekmanhill

gatorpooh said:


> Mine always come through email. I think they have something to do with the amount of money you spend. I used to get 10% coupons, but I've been getting 20% and an occasional 30% since I've been spending more. I could be wrong, but that's how it has worked out for me.



Thanks, I do get a lot of Saks eMail and I don't get these coupons so I guess I am not spending enough!   I spend a decent, but not huge amount.    Wow, 30% is fabulous.


----------



## jayne01

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, I do get a lot of Saks eMail and I don't get these coupons so I guess I am not spending enough!   I spend a decent, but not huge amount.    Wow, 30% is fabulous.




The Saks's codes are weird tho...my Saks account that I use for all my purchases is tied to my hotmail, but when I got invited to be a Saks advisor I signed up for a separate account with my gmail address. I never make purchases with that account, but it's the one they send me discount codes to.


----------



## Rt1789

30% off. That's fantastic. Wow


----------



## beekmanhill

jayne01 said:


> The Saks's codes are weird tho...my Saks account that I use for all my purchases is tied to my hotmail, but when I got invited to be a Saks advisor I signed up for a separate account with my gmail address. I never make purchases with that account, but it's the one they send me discount codes to.



Well its a nice reward for your input to them.


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks, I do get a lot of Saks eMail and I don't get these coupons so I guess I am not spending enough!   I spend a decent, but not huge amount.    Wow, 30% is fabulous.




Good Morning beekmanhill, oh gosh I agree with you. I have spent at least six grand this year and maybe two per year at max previously but never even received a 20% off code. I have to rely on the ladies who post their codes on this thread for a decent discount. I always get 10% off sent to my duplicate e-mail and not the one I registered with on saks.com. I don't get it. Are we suppose to be spending like millionaires to get a 20% or 30% off code? I am a saks advisor as well. Interesting.


----------



## beekmanhill

fally said:


> Good Morning beekmanhill, oh gosh I agree with you. I have spent at least six grand this year and maybe two per year at max previously but never even received a 20% off code. I have to rely on the ladies who post their codes on this thread for a decent discount. I always get 10% off sent to my duplicate e-mail and not the one I registered with on saks.com. I don't get it. Are we suppose to be spending like millionaires to get a 20% or 30% off code? I am a saks advisor as well. Interesting.



Good morning, Fally, I spend at that level as well, this year over 5K, maybe 6,  I am sure.   I'm not an advisor, I think I turned that down.  WTF.........................

I do get gift cards in snail mail now and then, but nothing like 20 or 30%.

The other thing that bugs me is that I wanted a jewelry item that was on their website during F&F (20% off).   The S/A couldn't get it in from the vendor (don't know why if it was on the website, but anyway......).  It finally came in about a month later, but they won't give me 20% off on it.   So this is now making me more annoyed than I was before.


----------



## gatorpooh

fally said:


> Good Morning beekmanhill, oh gosh I agree with you. I have spent at least six grand this year and maybe two per year at max previously but never even received a 20% off code. I have to rely on the ladies who post their codes on this thread for a decent discount. I always get 10% off sent to my duplicate e-mail and not the one I registered with on saks.com. I don't get it. Are we suppose to be spending like millionaires to get a 20% or 30% off code? I am a saks advisor as well. Interesting.




Hmmm...interesting. I definitely don't spend like a millionaire. Most of the stuff I buy isn't coupon eligible which is why I often post them here. Not sure what their system is.


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> Good morning, Fally, I spend at that level as well, this year over 5K, maybe 6,  I am sure.   I'm not an advisor, I think I turned that down.  WTF.........................
> 
> I do get gift cards in snail mail now and then, but nothing like 20 or 30%.
> 
> The other thing that bugs me is that I wanted a jewelry item that was on their website during F&F (20% off).   The S/A couldn't get it in from the vendor (don't know why if it was on the website, but anyway......).  It finally came in about a month later, but they won't give me 20% off on it.   So this is now making me more annoyed than I was before.



Goodness hon, not sure what it is we need to do that would require us to earn certain perks. I believe I was lucky about 7 years ago to receive a surprise gift card that was for $75 but never received anything else. The funny thing is I had not spent no where what it is that I am currently spending when they issued it to me back then.

I am so sorry that they did not even honor the 20% off towards your purchase. That would make me upset as well and reconsider shopping with them.


----------



## fally

gatorpooh said:


> Hmmm...interesting. I definitely don't spend like a millionaire. Most of the stuff I buy isn't coupon eligible which is why I often post them here. Not sure what their system is.



Good Morning gatorpooh, hehehe, no I was being silly. I know that most of us don't spend like millionaires but all my Chanel purchases aren't coupon eligible either so that is why I don't understand how they issue 20% or 30% to someone who isn't using those e-mails to check out with online. I guess they believe that those offers will entice the person to shop on their site as part of their marketing ploy. I think we are forced to open duplicate e-mails in order to receive any type of discount code because saks clearly only sends them to recipients that they deem as not shopping on their site.


----------



## beekmanhill

fally said:


> Goodness hon, not sure what it is we need to do that would require us to earn certain perks. I believe I was lucky about 7 years ago to receive a surprise gift card that was for $75 but never received anything else. The funny thing is I had not spent no where what it is that I am currently spending when they issued it to me back then.



Yeah, I don't know either.   The S/A is holding the earrings for me, but I told her I am not buying them at full price.  Now I can be more steadfast and not be tempted!


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I don't know either.   The S/A is holding the earrings for me, but I told her I am not buying them at full price.  Now I can be more steadfast and not be tempted!



Have asked to speak to her manager? I know that Bloomingdales.com and the stores won't offer the same sales as well but if you ask the SA's in the store to price match to the online sale they tend to honor it. I wonder if the SA at the store would reconsider that it was during the friends and family event and honor it for you? They should have done it because you purchased it during that time frame. So sorry hon.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I asked her to ask the manager and she texted she would, but has never gotten back to me.  I texted her again on Thursday and she replied she didn't get a chance to ask yet.  It seems to me there is no question I should get the discount, because I asked for them during F&F and they couldn't get them.   Why the heck were they on line then?

Maybe it was meant to be..............or not meant to be, LOL!


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I asked her to ask the manager and she texted she would, but has never gotten back to me.  I texted her again on Thursday and she replied she didn't get a chance to ask yet.  It seems to me there is no question I should get the discount, because I asked for them during F&F and they couldn't get them.   Why the heck were they on line then?
> 
> Maybe it was meant to be..............or not meant to be, LOL!




You are so correct, it's their loss. They should be more inclined to want to assist and keep you as a client. I would drop my SA if she / he  had me repeatedly ask her / him to honor something that was purchased during a specific event. Hope you find an SA who treats you like you deserve to be treated. Hope you have an amazing holiday season and find some wonderful deals with all the black Friday / Cyber Monday sales. Take care. fally


----------



## beekmanhill

Thank you Fally.


----------



## arcana

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I asked her to ask the manager and she texted she would, but has never gotten back to me.  I texted her again on Thursday and she replied she didn't get a chance to ask yet.  It seems to me there is no question I should get the discount, because I asked for them during F&F and they couldn't get them.   Why the heck were they on line then?
> 
> Maybe it was meant to be..............or not meant to be, LOL!




I'm not sure if you shop at the 5th ave store but I usually have bad luck there. Most of the associates at the counter work for the brand and not Saks. From my knowledge, the discount codes are send to people who subscribe to their emails. It has nothing to do with how much you spend. I don't even have a Saks store account or their loyalty card but I get the discounts because I get their spam emails. I think the gift cards in the mail are based on your purchases. Pretty sure they're a separate system. I've chatted with the 5th ave store associates about how when I ordered a pair of Ippolita earrings online they didn't come with any packaging whatsoever. I got a crappy plastic bag, which is quite disappointing for a pair of $500 earrings. She said that she has no idea what goes on online.


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> Thank you Fally.



Anytime hon, Happy holidays to you and your loved ones.


----------



## beekmanhill

arcana said:


> I'm not sure if you shop at the 5th ave store but I usually have bad luck there. Most of the associates at the counter work for the brand and not Saks. From my knowledge, the discount codes are send to people who subscribe to their emails. It has nothing to do with how much you spend. I don't even have a Saks store account or their loyalty card but I get the discounts because I get their spam emails. I think the gift cards in the mail are based on your purchases. Pretty sure they're a separate system. I've chatted with the 5th ave store associates about how when I ordered a pair of Ippolita earrings online they didn't come with any packaging whatsoever. I got a crappy plastic bag, which is quite disappointing for a pair of $500 earrings. She said that she has no idea what goes on online.



Yes, I shop at the Fifth Ave store.  

Seems an odd way to distribute discounts.  Oh well.   

That's a disgrace that Ippolita would come unpackaged.   I own a few Ippolita and love the brand.


----------



## isabelsbell

I received a 20% off promo and when I tried to use it, I got a prompt that the code had already been used. I chatted with a CS rep and they gave me the name of the person who used the code--I had no idea who the person was. I didn't post my code on a website and fully intended to use it. The CS rep said each person gets one code and marketing wouldn't have given out the same code to multiple people. I immediately checked my credit card statements and nothing was out of place so I've been trying to find an explanation for what happened. I was wondering if this has ever happened to one of you? Thanks!


----------



## Virginiamb

isabelsbell said:


> I received a 20% off promo and when I tried to use it, I got a prompt that the code had already been used. I chatted with a CS rep and they gave me the name of the person who used the code--I had no idea who the person was. I didn't post my code on a website and fully intended to use it. The CS rep said each person gets one code and marketing wouldn't have given out the same code to multiple people. I immediately checked my credit card statements and nothing was out of place so I've been trying to find an explanation for what happened. I was wondering if this has ever happened to one of you? Thanks!




I hope they gave you another code seeing that it was not you that used it.


----------



## isabelsbell

Virginiamb said:


> I hope they gave you another code seeing that it was not you that used it.


That's what I thought they were going to do, but I was wrong.


----------



## Bihoon

do the promo codes apply to stuart weitzman boots?


----------



## shopjulynne

$50 off purchase of $250 or more, expires on 11/29:
SAKS8432SVYR


----------



## fally

Bihoon said:


> do the promo codes apply to stuart weitzman boots?



Hello Bihoon Bloomingdales was offering 25% off all day on thanksgiving in the states and it was applicable towards S.W. boots. If you can get on the site and apply the code TURKEY then it will take 25% off your boots even regularly priced items. So sorry I did not alert you earlier. Perhaps they will run the same promo on 11/27/15. Please check the site before 4 am eastern standard time.


----------



## natalia0128

Bihoon said:


> do the promo codes apply to stuart weitzman boots?


Someone on the 5050 stuart weitzman boots also mentioned this 
"Tomorrow Bloomies will have$30 GC for every A$100 spent including the boots, you will get it on the spot and it can be used the someday."


----------



## Bihoon

thank you all for the tipsss!


----------



## edanc

Is anyone else having issues with the Saks website? I've been trying to check out for the last hour and it just gets stuck.

Edit: And of course once I complain it goes through, yay!


----------



## beekmanhill

edanc said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the Saks website? I've been trying to check out for the last hour and it just gets stuck.
> 
> Edit: And of course once I complain it goes through, yay!



Yesterday Saks website must have been very busy because I had that same problem in the morning.  But I finally got through.


----------



## gatorpooh

Just found this in my pile of mail. Hope someone can use it.


----------



## ShoeLover

Has anyone shopped in the store? I'm wondering if it's worth going tomorrow. I'm interested in cosmetics.


----------



## Peppr

Hmmm..Thanks Beekmanhill..Yeah I wanted to get 2 handbags and both were excluded as well -


----------



## arcana

Yea David Yurman is excluded (again) 
If anyone knows anywhere/site that includes David Yurman during sales, please let me know


----------



## antarctica

Does anyone have a $50 off $250 I can borrow? That would be great thanks!


----------



## beekmanhill

arcana said:


> Yea David Yurman is excluded (again)
> If anyone knows anywhere/site that includes David Yurman during sales, please let me know



In my experience, David Yurman never participates in in any events.  Alas.


----------



## fally

beekmanhill said:


> In my experience, David Yurman never participates in in any events.  Alas.



Good Morning beekmanhill, you are so right about DY not participating but I was lucky to receive three coupon codes from Bloomingdale's with my few orders and those are good until Jan 30th 2016. They allow you to take 15% off all designer items including Burberry, David Yurman, Stuart Weitzman and a host of others that are never discounted. 

Even if you are able to find the items I mentioned above on sale with the exception of DY of course you can still take an additional savings of 15% off. I actually applied mine during the bonus points events of earning a $25 reward card for every $100 on DY including scoring 15% off. Check your packages if you have been ordering from bloomies website to see if they enclosed any in there. Hope you get one or two in your orders. Take care.

I gave them away but right now if you purchase from the site they automatically apply 25% off and those 15% codes add up to a wonderful deal.


----------



## beekmanhill

fally said:


> Good Morning beekmanhill, you are so right about DY not participating but I was lucky to receive three coupon codes from Bloomingdale's with my few orders and those are good until Jan 30th 2016. They allow you to take 15% off all designer items including Burberry, David Yurman, Stuart Weitzman and a host of others that are never discounted.
> 
> Even if you are able to find the items I mentioned above on sale with the exception of DY of course you can still take an additional savings of 15% off. I actually applied mine during the bonus points events of earning a $25 reward card for every $100 on DY including scoring 15% off. Check your packages if you have been ordering from bloomies website to see if they enclosed any in there. Hope you get one or two in your orders. Take care.
> 
> I gave them away but right now if you purchase from the site they automatically apply 25% off and those 15% codes add up to a wonderful deal.



I am amazed that you can buy DY with these discounts.   (I think business is really bad).  Thank you.   I tend to go to the store in person and take my packages with me.  Actually I had my eye on a Marco Bicego pair of earrings on line that WERE on discount and I wanted to see them in person.  But Ill check out Yurman today too and if there is something I like I'll make certain I know about all the deals applicable.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Friendly reminder that thread is only for sales/codes to be posted.  Please chat about what you bought, website trouble, etc. . . in our General Shopping Forum.  Thanks!


----------



## itsthaoy

Here's a code that's not being used: *SAKS83U3TCZ7*

Happy shopping!


----------



## sleeplessto

thank you for the code!


----------



## ocean82

10% off today only.

One DAY ONLY - ONLINE ONLY: 10% off SITEWIDE including Beauty. Use Code SAKS2015. Valid 12/5/15 only.


----------



## Lauren0404

SAKSGET15 for 15% off an order of $200-$500 - tried to use this on an order of >$500 and it doesn't work, so between that range it likely does


----------



## fluffyhamster12

Does anyone have a code they're not using and can PM me? I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## pinkpolo

If anyone is not using their code, I would appreciate it. PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shawna15

Has anybody internationally been able to successfully sign up for emails and receive a promo code?


----------



## edanc

Shawna15 said:


> Has anybody internationally been able to successfully sign up for emails and receive a promo code?



Yup, it took a day or so for them to email the code though.


----------



## Shawna15

Thanks! And the code worked? I have tried dozens of codes that have been verified by various coupon websites and all say invalid when I enter them.


----------



## edanc

Shawna15 said:


> Thanks! And the code worked? I have tried dozens of codes that have been verified by various coupon websites and all say invalid when I enter them.



It did but there are a lot of exclusions with the code. Yea a lot of coupon websites don't keep their codes updated so its pretty hit and miss. I think the only one I got from there was a free shipping one but Saks gives it to you at the checkout anyway as well.


----------



## nastasja

20% off
SAKS92NTKXNV
(Expires 12/14)


----------



## shopjulynne

here's mine
SAKS92YM9YXF


----------



## <3juicy

Does anyone have a 20% code they're not using? Could really use it TIA


----------



## yopper

Also looking for a 20% code, if anyone has an extra to spare. TIA!


----------



## ocean82

10% off:
	Use Code SAKS90AGRGPK


----------



## krisalyn

SAKS92ZWE9HN
20% off


----------



## jiangjh

krisalyn said:


> SAKS92ZWE9HN
> 20% off



I used it. Thank you so much.


----------



## bagreedy

Are these codes for the saks outlet?


----------



## <3juicy

bagreedy said:


> Are these codes for the saks outlet?



No, it's for the regular store.


----------



## AnnieMae

shopjulynne said:


> here's mine
> SAKS92YM9YXF


Used it.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Lands

I'm looking for a 20% code if anyone's not using it. Please pm me thanks in advance [emoji171]


----------



## bubbleloba

20% code - *SAKS92Z32FQ4*


----------



## Pejw

15% saks91xupwbk


----------



## macy

20% off * SAKS92PPVDQD*

*Online only expires 12/14*


----------



## KittyKat65

macy said:


> 20% off * SAKS92PPVDQD*
> 
> *Online only expires 12/14*


Used.  Thank you!


----------



## puppetdoll

20% off code 
SAKS929G7DEQ
SAKS92MJMQBN


----------



## Frugalfinds

Just and FYI, codes are good on beauty too.


----------



## sammix3

Any more 20% codes?  If so, please PM me.  Thank you!


----------



## Shopmore

sammix3 said:


> Any more 20% codes?  If so, please PM me.  Thank you!



Codes expired yesterday


----------



## roxanaroxy

Hi ladies! Do you have any codes you are not going to use? Pls PM. Thank you


----------



## itsthaoy

Here's a code for $50 off a $250-purchase or $100 off $500: SAKS834J8BXX. The code is good until Dec 31.


----------



## nastasja

SAKS97W4UAB6
20% Off
Exp. 12/31


----------



## kml2887

20 % off through 12/20: SAKS97XNCFWE


----------



## Lululola

SAKS979D9VYP 20pct off


----------



## goblue88

Lululola said:


> SAKS979D9VYP 20pct off


used, thanks so much!


----------



## krisalyn

20%

saks97wtjba9


----------



## macy

SAKS 20% off code expires 12/20 
*SAKS97ZZ9YMQ*


----------



## kat99

Does anyone have another 20 off they could PM? Thank you!


----------



## cait_rose

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to pm me a code as well, thank you!!


----------



## shopjulynne

20% off
SAKS979DXYK2


----------



## restricter

If anyone could spare a 20% off code, I'd appreciate it (and I can share an Off5th code in return)


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKS97P6JMZK


----------



## restricter

Thank you to the kind TPFer who shared her code.


----------



## zoomzoom123

20% off SAKS97JG37MY


----------



## isaac21

Use this one thanks


----------



## isaac21

zoomzoom123 said:


> 20% off SAKS97JG37MY
> Didn't work guess someone used it


----------



## L etoile

zoomzoom123 said:


> 20% off SAKS97JG37MY


Thank you so much!! I used it to buy some Aquatalia boots (two pairs)


----------



## restricter

10% code saks95uejv7w


----------



## goblue88

Here's 10% Off: SAKS95TWXRED

Not as good as the 20% but better than nothing


----------



## L etoile

isaac21 said:


> zoomzoom123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20% off SAKS97JG37MY
> Didn't work guess someone used it
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!!! I used it! I must've been checking out when you posted and then updated the thread after I realized that the code worked on Aquatalia. I'll keep my eyes peeled for more codes!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lauren0404

Here ya go! Another 20% off code: SAKS97ZNH3AN


----------



## gatorpooh

SAKS9764EFUU

20% off


----------



## antarctica

gatorpooh said:


> 20% off




Id love to use this, would u mind taking it down? Thanks!

I never have enough time fo go look and then check out, codes are always long gone by then


----------



## mavsun

Lauren0404 said:


> Here ya go! Another 20% off code: SAKS97ZNH3AN



used it. Thank you. Happy holidays.


----------



## serendipityxt

15%
SAKS96K3k3HF


----------



## bagreedy

20% off  SAKS97MMVEJA


----------



## randr21

10%
saks95k4wqcq


----------



## zoomzoom123

20% saks97kxwx9f


----------



## sherrywang227

zoomzoom123 said:


> 20% saks97kxwx9f


Thank you!


----------



## PinkLady85

Any more codes? TIA!!


----------



## annalee76

I'd love a code if anyone has one!  Thanks!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would love a 20% off code if anyone has one [emoji4]


----------



## jcozy

Code please!  thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

I need one too please!


----------



## meela188

Has anyone received an email promotion? I need a code pm'd to me if possible, thank you in advance.


----------



## lulilu

meela188 said:


> Has anyone received an email promotion? I need a code pm'd to me if possible, thank you in advance.



I think it was a pre-Christmas thing.


----------



## Shopmore

Check your emails. They just sent me a code for 20% off good until 1/14.


----------



## livethelake

If anyone received the code and isn't going to use it, can you pm it to me?

thanks!


----------



## <3juicy

Does anyone have a 20% they won't be using? If so, can you PM me? TIA


----------



## dorcast

10% off
GIFTAAM3YBTX


----------



## Lauren0404

20% off: GIFTACMHYZ9P


----------



## Calliandraroad

Dorcast, I used your code - thanks so much!!


----------



## livethelake

Lauren0404 said:


> 20% off: GIFTACMHYZ9P



thank you!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Are there any restrictions on the codes?


----------



## Lauren0404

Yes, tons [emoji17]


----------



## shibainu

New code for Sak 15% off: GIFTABZGVN4J


----------



## highend

10% giftaaxdceuc


----------



## jiangjh

shibainu said:


> New code for Sak 15% off: GIFTABZGVN4J



I just used it.Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ocean82

10% Off

GIFTAAVZJ7ME


----------



## RaeStark

Does anyone have an unwanted 15 % or 20 % code???Please share!!!!


----------



## nejohn

Does anyone pm me 15 % or 20 % code?thanks


----------



## purseaholic90

Does anyone have a code to spare? Thanks!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Still looking for a code if anyone has one to spare!


----------



## RaeStark

Here's one it's only 10 percent tho
GIFTAAZNHJMF


----------



## shopjulynne

20% off code, please post if used
GIFTACJA37A6


----------



## dVn85

Used


----------



## dVn85

shopjulynne said:


> 20% off code, please post if used
> GIFTACJA37A6



Used! Thanks!


----------



## sayyestothebag

10% off code. Post if used.
GIFTAAF4K4PY


----------



## sayyestothebag

loubsandlulu said:


> Still looking for a code if anyone has one to spare!




Do you still need a code? I have a 20% off but not sure how to PM you.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Thank you! I'll pm you


----------



## BrandSnob

sayyestothebag said:


> 10% off code. Post if used.
> GIFTAAF4K4PY



Used! Thank you!


----------



## sayyestothebag

purseaholic90 said:


> Does anyone have a code to spare? Thanks!




Here's a 20% off code if you still need it . 
Post if used. GIFTACYNYFUU


----------



## macy

Here is a 20% off code please post when used
*GIFTACQCNZM2*


----------



## mayoa

20% off GIFTACKVEF6N


----------



## hellokimmiee

macy said:


> Here is a 20% off code please post when used
> *GIFTACQCNZM2*




Used, thanks!


----------



## Calliandraroad

mayoa said:


> 20% off GIFTACKVEF6N



Thanks very much - I was able to use this code.


----------



## konfetka24

anyone has 20% code still? Please pm me, thank you


----------



## krisalyn

Giftabytyqej

15%


----------



## qmess

Anybody still has code 20%? Please PM me, I'd really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## morda

*20% off - GIFTACPUPE3C
**15% off - GIFTABZ6VXVC

Both expire today
*


----------



## konfetka24

used 20%
thank you !!!



morda said:


> *20% off - GIFTACPUPE3C
> **15% off - GIFTABZ6VXVC
> 
> Both expire today
> *


----------



## elevenxten

Please pm me if anyone still has a code? Thank you!!!


----------



## Pejw

10% giftaacbe7er


----------



## meela188

I have a 10% off code, PM me if you would like it


----------



## purdy_femme

looking for a 20% code. thanks


----------



## GoGlam

Hoping for a 20% off code


----------



## <3juicy

15%
giftabxqxtnm


----------



## purseaholic90

sayyestothebag said:


> Here's a 20% off code if you still need it .
> Post if used. GIFTACYNYFUU


Thank you but it looks like someone used it!


----------



## miki66

GIFTAA22NM88

10% off if anyone is interested. Expire tonight 11:59pm ET


----------



## tanniengo




----------



## kiska80

Can someone please pm me a code? Tia


----------



## Aphasia23

Hi! I'm also looking for a code to use with my gift card! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

Aphasia23 said:


> Hi! I'm also looking for a code to use with my gift card!
> 
> Thanks!!!


Don't know if u saw this promo already.......

ONLINE ONLY
Receive $50 OFF your $250 purchase 
Receive $100 OFF your $450 purchase 
Receive $175 OFF your $700 purchase 
Receive $275 OFF your $1000 purchase
Now Through Wednesday, January 20

Use Code JAN16


----------



## caradcara

Looking for any extra code.  Thank you so much!
Cara


----------



## jessieee12

Hi ladies, 

I'm also looking for a code well and would be grateful if someone could help. Thank you in advance


----------



## highend

....no code, but the sale just increased to 75% for some items.


----------



## natalia0128

any benefits to sign up for Saks credit card with promotional code


----------



## Frugalfinds

natalia0128 said:


> any benefits to sign up for Saks credit card with promotional code



If I remember correctly you get 10% off on the day you sign up.  The nice thing is that you can use the discount on anything, including CHANEL!


----------



## natalia0128

Frugalfinds said:


> If I remember correctly you get 10% off on the day you sign up.  The nice thing is that you can use the discount on anything, including CHANEL!



Nice, 
I am new to Saks credit card. Do we get points for your purchase? like NM or Norstrom.. sometime they have triple points day, reward.


----------



## Frugalfinds

natalia0128 said:


> Nice,
> I am new to Saks credit card. Do we get points for your purchase? like NM or Norstrom.. sometime they have triple points day, reward.



Yes, you get points and they do sometimes have double or triple point days.  Depending on your level you get a different amount of points.  Saks website will explain the levels to you.


----------



## puppetdoll

Found this in the mail today


----------



## BelleMort

puppetdoll said:


> Found this in the mail today


Does anyone have a 20 off or 15 off? Please and thank you


----------



## partialtopink

Does anyone know when Moncler goes on sale?


----------



## justwatchin

SAKSAJ    extra 10% off sitewide and works on beauty    expires 2/8/16


----------



## highend

Saks sent out discount codes for Valentines....seem to range from 10-20%.  


This one is 10%-SAKSAEQ9CC7N



  	*PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL  ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any  other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through February 9, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid  on saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue  stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items,  and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on  shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments.   

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded):  3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios,  Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang,  Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch,  Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta,  Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL,  Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano,  Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des  Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind,  David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo.  Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy,  Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia,  Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo,  Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela,  Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie  Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu  Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge,  Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter  Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada  Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard  Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto  Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone  Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T  By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's,  Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, Valentino, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen,  Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## Circle

does anyone has 20% code? please help.


----------



## puppetdoll

Here's a 15% code SAKSAFM578NA


----------



## cathead87

15% off code:  *SAKSAFWN9QQH*


----------



## baxa17

I have a 20% coupon that I won't use. 

Code: SAKSAGU7RZZW (some desinger exclusions, but it looks like it can be used on Beauty and Jewelry as well).

+FREE RUSH SHIPPING offer valid on any purchase on saks.com through February 10th, 2016 at 6:00 PM (ET). To redeem, you must select Rush Shipping and enter promotional code: VALRUSH at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Valid on shipments to U.S. addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer not valid on Standard, Overnight, or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, and saksoff5th.com. Not valid on purchases of Gift cards or pre-order merchandise. Not valid on items shipping from store or directly from a vendor. Some merchandise sold on saks.com is fulfilled directly from a retail store. These items ship separately with Standard Delivery and are not eligible for expedited shipping. This offer is non-transferable. No adjustments to prior purchases. 


Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, Valentino, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## jssl1688

SAKSAGRYNURJ 

One time use only. Certain designer excision apply. 

+FREE RUSH SHIPPING offer valid on any purchase on saks.com through February 10th, 2016 at 6:00 PM (ET). To redeem, you must select Rush Shipping and enter promotional code: VALRUSH at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Valid on shipments to U.S. addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer not valid on Standard, Overnight, or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, and saksoff5th.com. Not valid on purchases of Gift cards or pre-order merchandise. Not valid on items shipping from store or directly from a vendor. Some merchandise sold on saks.com is fulfilled directly from a retail store. These items ship separately with Standard Delivery and are not eligible for expedited shipping. This offer is non-transferable. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

*PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through February 9, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. We will take 20% off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKSAGRYNURJ at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, Valentino, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## ocean82

10% off:

SAKSAEV8PRYU


----------



## <3juicy

.


----------



## VSalt

jssl1688 said:


> SAKSAGRYNURJ
> 
> One time use only. Certain designer excision apply.
> 
> +FREE RUSH SHIPPING offer valid on any purchase on saks.com through February 10th, 2016 at 6:00 PM (ET). To redeem, you must select Rush Shipping and enter promotional code: VALRUSH at checkout. Limit of five promo codes per order. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Valid on shipments to U.S. addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer not valid on Standard, Overnight, or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, and saksoff5th.com. Not valid on purchases of Gift cards or pre-order merchandise. Not valid on items shipping from store or directly from a vendor. Some merchandise sold on saks.com is fulfilled directly from a retail store. These items ship separately with Standard Delivery and are not eligible for expedited shipping. This offer is non-transferable. No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> *PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS, OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through February 9, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. We will take 20% off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKSAGRYNURJ at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases.
> 
> Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, Valentino, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


thanks!  used.


----------



## mee2

10% off - SAKSAEG345WT


----------



## Circle

please help. I need 20%off code. Please


----------



## Lauren0404

20% off - SAKSAGF3WXMM


----------



## puppetdoll

20% code SAKSAGZ5CYVW


----------



## mayoa

15% off SAKSAFK9EN2Q


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

$50 off $200 beauty purchase GIFTADUB93B1


----------



## ocean82

20% off:

SAKSAGZ3BSC7


----------



## nattzi

15% off:

SAKSAFY2YMT5

SAKSAFMEBNMD


----------



## Shopgirl1996

10% off - SAKSAEDHNF6C


----------



## jssl1688

20% off

SAKSAGAD28UY


----------



## jgodcheergrl

20% enjoy


----------



## Pejw

15% off SAKSAFWBCSTE


----------



## Untamed_Heart

15% off  SAKSAFMCGST4


----------



## partialtopink

Can someone pls PM me a code please! All the ones on here have been used already. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Circle

pinkchampagne said:


> Can someone pls PM me a code please! All the ones on here have been used already. THANKS IN ADVANCE!



the promotion already end yesterday.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Desperately need a code if anyone has one to spare! TIA!


----------



## natalia0128

$200 off. It is best deal
Code is FEB16


----------



## Love Of My Life

natalia0128 said:


> $200 off. It is best deal
> Code is FEB16


 



Thanks...


----------



## datrice1

Hi if anyone has a code can you please PM me. Thanks so much!


----------



## renza

Does anyone have a code for more than 10% off? And does Saks run very many of these? I'm wondering if I should wait for a better discount or go ahead and purchase with 10% off (it's for a designer suit).


----------



## ocean82

Saks has Gift card event starting on Tuesday, March 1


----------



## antarctica

Does anyone have a beauty code they can spare? pm Me thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

eb@tes is double cash back today.


----------



## morda

50 off 200 beauty, ends today
GIFTADXVTTBE


----------



## LucyBellaLV

If anyone has a beauty code to spare, can you pm me? Thanks in advance


----------



## hell_on_heels

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I return the item that came with the bonus gift card then will they subtract the gift card amount after I have already spent the gift card? Thanks!


----------



## mrs.hu

hell_on_heels said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I return the item that came with the bonus gift card then will they subtract the gift card amount after I have already spent the gift card? Thanks!




They have reissued me the gift card amount on a new gift card.


----------



## hell_on_heels

mrs.hu said:


> They have reissued me the gift card amount on a new gift card.


Hi Mrs.Hu, but what if I already spent the gift card and THEN return the item? How would they be able to adjust the gift card amount if the amount is now translated into an item? I'm sorry if this sounds confusing.


----------



## mrs.hu

hell_on_heels said:


> Hi Mrs.Hu, but what if I already spent the gift card and THEN return the item? How would they be able to adjust the gift card amount if the amount is now translated into an item? I'm sorry if this sounds confusing.




That is what I'm saying.  if you spend a $100 gift card on a $150 item and then return it, they will refund you a new $100 gift card and then refund you $50 via whatever way you paid for the rest of it (e.g., credit card, cash etc).


----------



## Frugalfinds

hell_on_heels said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I return the item that came with the bonus gift card then will they subtract the gift card amount after I have already spent the gift card? Thanks!





hell_on_heels said:


> Hi Mrs.Hu, but what if I already spent the gift card and THEN return the item? How would they be able to adjust the gift card amount if the amount is now translated into an item? I'm sorry if this sounds confusing.





mrs.hu said:


> That is what I'm saying.  if you spend a $100 gift card on a $150 item and then return it, they will refund you a new $100 gift card and then refund you $50 via whatever way you paid for the rest of it (e.g., credit card, cash etc).



Based on her original post, I *think* what hell_on_heels is saying is that she got a gift card from the promotion where if you spend X amount then you get Y amount gift card.  She received the gift card and used it.  She now wants to return one of the items that she purchased which allowed for her to receive the promotional gift card.  She wants to know if they will deduct the gift card amount from her return. Is that what you were saying hell_on_heels?


----------



## mrs.hu

Frugalfinds said:


> Based on her original post, I *think* what hell_on_heels is saying is that she got a gift card from the promotion where if you spend X amount then you get Y amount gift card.  She received the gift card and used it.  She now wants to return one of the items that she purchased which allowed for her to receive the promotional gift card.  She wants to know if they will deduct the gift card amount from her return. Is that what you were saying hell_on_heels?




Oh I see. I do not think they will deduct the gift card amount from your return. I think they will refund you the entire amount you originally paid.


----------



## hell_on_heels

mrs.hu said:


> That is what I'm saying.  if you spend a $100 gift card on a $150 item and then return it, they will refund you a new $100 gift card and then refund you $50 via whatever way you paid for the rest of it (e.g., credit card, cash etc).



I'm sorry for being a little slow on this but in the end, do I get the $100 credit from the gift card for free while still receiving the full refund in the form that I paid for the item?


----------



## hell_on_heels

Frugalfinds said:


> Based on her original post, I *think* what hell_on_heels is saying is that she got a gift card from the promotion where if you spend X amount then you get Y amount gift card.  She received the gift card and used it.  She now wants to return one of the items that she purchased which allowed for her to receive the promotional gift card.  She wants to know if they will deduct the gift card amount from her return. Is that what you were saying hell_on_heels?



Yes! That is exactly what I mean. Thank you so much for the clarification.


----------



## meela188

Double


----------



## meela188

hell_on_heels said:


> Yes! That is exactly what I mean. Thank you so much for the clarification.



The answer to that is yes, they will subtract the gift card from your return. I have seen them deduct the entire gift card even if you return one item. Case in point, I purchased 3 items and got a $600 gift card. I wasn't sure about the third item and decided to return it. the third item wasn't the bulk of my purchase, without it I still qualified for the $450 gift card. I assumed they would return the item and only deduct the $150 (the difference between the two tiers or gift cards) but the subtracted the entire gift card when I returned its number 3. From my understanding the gift card is tied to the entire purchase.


----------



## puppetdoll

15% off SAKSAMYY2RDA


----------



## BBdieBiene

puppetdoll said:


> 15% off SAKSAMYY2RDA




I used it. Thank you a lot!


----------



## dorcast

SAKSALWJ3SFU

10 % off


----------



## ocean82

10% Off:


Shop Now	Use Code SAKSALHB4K3A


----------



## rujenlee

15% Off:
SAKSAM2N2J7T

Ends 3/23


----------



## VSalt

rujenlee said:


> 15% Off:
> SAKSAM2N2J7T
> 
> Ends 3/23


i'm going to use this one!  getting my bag finalized, so please don't take it out from under me!


----------



## VSalt

VSalt said:


> i'm going to use this one!  getting my bag finalized, so please don't take it out from under me!


and thank you!


----------



## natalia0128

10% off Use Code SAKSALZKDU5G


----------



## natalia0128

15% off Use Code  SAKSAMZ462AK


----------



## natalia0128

another 10% off Use Code SAKSAL6HYHS2


----------



## rujenlee

another one
15% off 
SAKSAMIFIGHA
Ends 3/23

I don't know why saks send me code that NOT VALID ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS


----------



## mrs.hu

Does anyone know if these codes work on beauty products?


----------



## k76

Yes, the codes work on beauty products


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi, I just tried using my code on beauty purchases and it did NOT work. Just FYI.


----------



## k76

It worked for me. I just bought YSL lipstick and SKII moisturiser.


----------



## mrs.hu

k76 said:


> It worked for me. I just bought YSL lipstick and SKII moisturiser.




Hmmm I had all Chanel products in my cart and it didn't work.  congrats on your purchases though!!


----------



## jsuny

I've found that these codes no longer seem to work for Chanel cosmetics. In other words, it appears that Chanel beauty is now excluded. I tried to purchase Chanel's eye makeup remover last time there was a code and it didn't work.


----------



## VSalt

it worked on clé de peau beauté! sorry it didn't work on your chanel beauty purchase.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I have a 20% off one I am not going to use..please PM me  thanks!


----------



## gnourtmat

jgodcheergrl said:


> I have a 20% off one I am not going to use..please PM me  thanks!




Just messaged you!


----------



## starwhip

How do you guys get the 20% coupon codes? I've been wanting something from Saks since their 200$ off sale about a month ago and absolutely kicking myself for not taking advantage of it. Anyone know if  Saks will be doing another sale like that any time soon? I've tried to use some coupon codes on the previous pages but I guess they're not compatible with my designer (Alexander Wang)?


----------



## KPCoppola

Here's a 10% off I won't be using...

SAKSALYMZ3Q6


----------



## spae

10pct off that I'm not using
Saksalm5fgdb


----------



## <3juicy

I have a 20% I won't be using. PM for it.


----------



## starwhip

<3juicy said:


> I have a 20% I won't be using. PM for it.



PM'd you!


----------



## Tiffyhalim

I tried  the code it for chanel lipstick but it didnt work, but it work for tom ford and other brands tho [emoji17]


----------



## cait_rose

If anyone has a 20% code they aren't using I would really appreciate it. Thank you!!


----------



## ShoeLover

PMed you!


----------



## <3juicy

<3juicy said:


> I have a 20% I won't be using. PM for it.


Codes been given out.


----------



## starwhip

<3juicy said:


> Codes been given out.


okay, thanks.

if anyone else has a 20% they're willing to share, please pm me!


----------



## nattzi

20% off SAKSANEQZNJM


----------



## gnourtmat

nattzi said:


> 20% off SAKSANEQZNJM




This is not valid. Someone must've used it


----------



## Quigs

gnourtmat said:


> This is not valid. Someone must've used it



Coupon expired.  Last day was yesterday 3/23/16.


----------



## HiThereYall

Today and tomorrow only- there is a code for 10% off sitewide including beauty!
*SAKSAJ 

*Some exclusions but I don't have the list.


----------



## BBdieBiene

HiThereYall said:


> Today and tomorrow only- there is a code for 10% off sitewide including beauty!
> *SAKSAJ
> 
> *Some exclusions but I don't have the list.



Thanks!


----------



## gnourtmat

Quigs said:


> Coupon expired.  Last day was yesterday 3/23/16.




Oh well! Thank you!


----------



## VSalt

Not sure the image will show up, but 
$100 off $400 or $200 off $800 
online orders only until 3/28
Code: MARCH16

saksfifthavenue.com/Entry.jsp


----------



## urchindaisy

Hi, did anyone receive the $50 off $250 or $100 off $500 code? Can any one tell the 2 digits after SAKS ? I want to bid one on ebay. thank you


----------



## <3juicy

SAKS1136 for 15% off

I don't know the exclusions as I got it from a cash bck site.


----------



## Aspen02

Does anyone know when the next saks friends and family will be?


----------



## msohm

Aspen02 said:


> Does anyone know when the next saks friends and family will be?



Just received a mailer! April 18-25. Starts the 17th online. Up to 30% clothing, shoes, and accessories. 20% off jewelry. No exclusions list though.


----------



## meowmix318

ihalhaiha said:


> Just received a mailer! April 18-25. Starts the 17th online. Up to 30% clothing, shoes, and accessories. 20% off jewelry. No exclusions list though.


Thank you for the intel


----------



## Aspen02

ihalhaiha said:


> Just received a mailer! April 18-25. Starts the 17th online. Up to 30% clothing, shoes, and accessories. 20% off jewelry. No exclusions list though.




Thanks!!


----------



## msohm

Here's the exclusion list for the last GC deal so I imagine it should be around the same (or more):

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dior, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, The Fur Salon, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maclaren, Maison Martin Margiela, Marie Clemence, Mary Katrantzou, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Prada Linea Rossa, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Stokke, The Row, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## antarctica

Any updates on the final exclusions list?-


----------



## Frugalfinds

antarctica said:


> Any updates on the final exclusions list?-



Last time the exclusion list was HUGE.  It even included contemporary brands such as Tory Burch and designer brands that are not normally excluded such as Burberry.  It would have been shorter for them to list which designers were not excluded.


----------



## antarctica

Frugalfinds said:


> Last time the exclusion list was HUGE.  It even included contemporary brands such as Tory Burch and designer brands that are not normally excluded such as Burberry.  It would have been shorter for them to list which designers were not excluded.




Yeah its pretty sad haha.

I wanna buy just 1 thing and this designer has never been excluded but with my luck this year it will haha


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

Hmmm Gucci is included? I just ordered the wedges I've been eyeing on saks.com with their current promo code because I thought Gucci was never included! I wonder if this is a better deal....


----------



## msohm

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Hmmm Gucci is included? I just ordered the wedges I've been eyeing on saks.com with their current promo code because I thought Gucci was never included! I wonder if this is a better deal....



It's usually not included. I just ordered Ferragamo and Stuart Weitzman with the current promo code too (just in case) because last year, both were excluded. F&F is triple the list of any other promo exclusions they offer. 

PS. Don't forget to use cash back sites too everyone!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

ihalhaiha said:


> It's usually not included. I just ordered Ferragamo and Stuart Weitzman with the current promo code too (just in case) because last year, both were excluded. F&F is triple the list of any other promo exclusions they offer.
> 
> PS. Don't forget to use cash back sites too everyone!




oh geez am I dumb! I read that backwards [emoji23]

Ok back to being happy I pulled the trigger on them now!


----------



## antarctica

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Hmmm Gucci is included? I just ordered the wedges I've been eyeing on saks.com with their current promo code because I thought Gucci was never included! I wonder if this is a better deal....




Yeah, Gucci is never included!


----------



## natalia0128

Have ever Saks included Valentino rockstud?


----------



## beekmanhill

I got my card but only checked for Lanvin, because I have my eye on a WOC.  Lanvin is excluded.  I believe Gucci was too, it always is.  Sorry but I threw the card away because I'm not in the market for anything else.  

Best to use a code for Gucci if you can, IMO.


----------



## msohm

natalia0128 said:


> Have ever Saks included Valentino rockstud?




It's usually excluded =T. Best bet is to find them at Bergdorfs to save on tax if you're looking for some savings.


----------



## antarctica

beekmanhill said:


> I got my card but only checked for Lanvin, because I have my eye on a WOC.  Lanvin is excluded.  I believe Gucci was too, it always is.  Sorry but I threw the card away because I'm not in the market for anything else.
> 
> Best to use a code for Gucci if you can, IMO.



I thought it wasn't supposed to start until next week? The code may not be active yet.

I personally LOVE Lanvin, but its hard to imagine they would exclude themselves from these kind of promos, having a chance to steal some market from Prada, Gucci etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

antarctica said:


> I thought it wasn't supposed to start until next week? The code may not be active yet.
> 
> I personally LOVE Lanvin, but its hard to imagine they would exclude themselves from these kind of promos, having a chance to steal some market from Prada, Gucci etc.



That's what I was counting on.  I love Lanvin, but I think it doesn't sell all that well.  They should take advantage of promos.  

The F&F promo doesn't start until later in the month.  I was referrening to a 20% off code you might have gotten here.

Next week there is a beauty promo, triple points and a gift bag.


----------



## antarctica

beekmanhill said:


> That's what I was counting on.  I love Lanvin, but I think it doesn't sell all that well.  They should take advantage of promos.
> 
> 
> 
> The F&F promo doesn't start until later in the month.  I was referrening to a 20% off code you might have gotten here.
> 
> 
> 
> Next week there is a beauty promo, triple points and a gift bag.




Oh gotcha, well, if it wasn't included in the 20% it most certainly wont be for the FF.


----------



## antarctica

Its so funny to me when brands like Christopher Kane and Marni are excluded. Again, love both of these, but every season their stuff ends up at around 60-70% off. Why not participate in FF and have people dab into the brand?


----------



## beekmanhill

antarctica said:


> Its so funny to me when brands like Christopher Kane and Marni are excluded. Again, love both of these, but every season their stuff ends up at around 60-70% off. Why not participate in FF and have people dab into the brand?



Bloomingdales had an F&F recently and Longchamp was excluded.  I wanted to update my tote!  I know I've gotten them in the past on F&F.  It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## antarctica

beekmanhill said:


> Bloomingdales had an F&F recently and Longchamp was excluded.  I wanted to update my tote!  I know I've gotten them in the past on F&F.  It's getting ridiculous.




That I kind of understand because I think people are willing to pay full price!


----------



## msohm

It seems some of us were emailed early access. Almost everything is excluded! It doesn't show an exclusion list but the prices online are supposed to reflect the discount and anything interesting to me was excluded. I'm so glad I purchased Ferragamo and Weitzman with the last promo code!

PS. Tory Burch, Marni, and Longchamp seem to be excluded too.


----------



## floridagal23

Exactly. Only certain items are marked down. There isn't a discount code for a flat percentage off. My link only showed me 40 or so pairs of shoes. I did see some Tory burch clothing. How disappointing.


----------



## highend

yeah...this is their worst F&F ever!


----------



## meowmix318

Will just have to wait for the next one


----------



## antarctica

Hey guys,

I wanted to let you know that I've noticed that the "early access" is not for all items that will be included next week during the F&F.

For ex. there are about 30 MCM backpacks under the men's bags, however only 6 of them are showing up discounted. I highly doubt, they will be picking and choosing items to be discounted for the FF, so im sure once the code is released, it will work on all MCM backpacks etc.

So if yours is not included yet, let's wait and see, im sure it might become available next week!

If there is no "code" and its just this selection, it's just a regular 30% off sale and it would really really suck. The selection in store is pretty good! All Nancy Gonzalez is included etc..


----------



## theory26

is the site down for everyone else too????? been trying all day


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

did Saks have their beauty event online yet or did I just missed it?


----------



## pinktailcat

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3329572
> 
> 
> It seems some of us were emailed early access. Almost everything is excluded! It doesn't show an exclusion list but the prices online are supposed to reflect the discount and anything interesting to me was excluded. I'm so glad I purchased Ferragamo and Weitzman with the last promo code!
> 
> PS. Tory Burch, Marni, and Longchamp seem to be excluded too.



I got the email too but cannot find anything discounted....I was checking sophia webster but all are excluded?? I felt so wired...!


----------



## ladybeaumont

I'm so mad I missed the last promo with the $350 off if you spend $1,500 or more. I wish they bring it back soon. The next GC event will just give me $200 this time. 



tua said:


> did Saks have their beauty event online yet or did I just missed it?



I think it's in the next few weeks? I've been waiting for it myself.


----------



## randr21

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm so mad I missed the last promo with the $350 off if you spend $1,500 or more. I wish they bring it back soon. The next GC event will just give me $200 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's in the next few weeks? I've been waiting for it myself.


That really was a rare event, not b/c of the amount off, but the fact it included designer like Tods and Prada?  Unheard of.  This ff really disappoints in terms of selection and discount. Why 'up to 30%' for clothing?  Just do a straight 30 if you really want us to shop, esp w/ all the restrictions.


----------



## antarctica

randr21 said:


> That really was a rare event, not b/c of the amount off, but the fact it included designer like Tods and Prada?  Unheard of.  This ff really disappoints in terms of selection and discount. Why 'up to 30%' for clothing?  Just do a straight 30 if you really want us to shop, esp w/ all the restrictions.




I wonder how Saks is doing financially. They are supposed to be a luxury retailer, but they keep churning out all these promos that make absolutely no sense. I think they are trying to get away with the FF making it slowly irrelevant. This "selection" is truly awful


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ladybeaumont said:


> I'm so mad I missed the last promo with the $350 off if you spend $1,500 or more. I wish they bring it back soon. The next GC event will just give me $200 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's in the next few weeks? I've been waiting for it myself.


Oh ok thanks. I will keep checking


----------



## Lmac1284

Has anyone gotten a definitive list of what's excluded. Somehow I have a feel everything I want to buy is excluded


----------



## antarctica

Lmac1284 said:


> Has anyone gotten a definitive list of what's excluded. Somehow I have a feel everything I want to buy is excluded




No clue, im starting to feel like this selection might be it and there might not be a code this year. In previous years early access included a code. 

For the people who received the mailer, does it have a code in it?


----------



## Quigs

I received a second email with a link to early access.  This email showed a 30% discount for "selections" of clothing, shoes & accessories and a 20% discount for jewelry.

I only looked at accessories and this email had a much larger selection that the earlier email I received.


----------



## Frugalfinds

antarctica said:


> No clue, im starting to feel like this selection might be it and there might not be a code this year. In previous years early access included a code.
> 
> For the people who received the mailer, does it have a code in it?



No code.  You just have to click on the link in the email.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Saks 10% code SAKSACFCWCHN


----------



## hk318

ilovemykiddos said:


> Saks 10% code SAKSACFCWCHN


thanks


----------



## beekmanhill

The 30% off select items is on line today.

As far as how Saks is doing, I think not well.  Look at all the items on Saks 5th.   And there is a promotion every other day.  You feel stupid if you pay full price.  I think its bad for the brand in the long run.


----------



## antarctica

beekmanhill said:


> The 30% off select items is on line today.
> 
> As far as how Saks is doing, I think not well.  Look at all the items on Saks 5th.   And there is a promotion every other day.  You feel stupid if you pay full price.  I think its bad for the brand in the long run.




Im shocked this is the "F&F".. Bye bye saks


----------



## anthrosphere

beekmanhill said:


> The 30% off select items is on line today.
> 
> As far as how Saks is doing, I think not well.  Look at all the items on Saks 5th.   And there is a promotion every other day.  You feel stupid if you pay full price.  I think its bad for the brand in the long run.



I noticed Saks 5th has been receiving some Rebecca Minkoffs that was still sold full-price at Nordstrom. The bags are marked down now, but still sold at regular dept stores. I did alert the brand about this but I haven't heard back from them. I see why they might have it now, Saks is losing money. Sad.


----------



## canyongirl

Use code SAKSAPR and get an extra 10% off F&F


----------



## Andy_Sach

canyongirl said:


> Use code SAKSAPR and get an extra 10% off F&F



Thanks a lot


----------



## bobo2002

canyongirl said:


> Use code SAKSAPR and get an extra 10% off F&F


It works! thank you!


----------



## beekmanhill

canyongirl said:


> Use code SAKSAPR and get an extra 10% off F&F



Thanks, just used it.


----------



## ladybeaumont

My SA has this ongoing with the F&F and the triple points but I'm not sure if it will be available online as well soon:



> Womens Handbags Campaign: Get $100 off your $750 handbags purchase; Get $250 off your $1,500 handbags purchase; Get $500 off your $2,500 handbags purchase
> 
> Womens & Mens Shoe Campaign: Get $75 off your $500 purchase; Get $200 off your $1,000 shoe purchase; Get $300 off your $1,500 shoe purchase.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

canyongirl said:


> Use code SAKSAPR and get an extra 10% off F&F


This did not work on J Brand jeans which is in the F&F sale. Weird.


----------



## Shopmore

xaznstylegrlx said:


> This did not work on J Brand jeans which is in the F&F sale. Weird.


I believe the extra 10% code ended on the 19th.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Shopmore said:


> I believe the extra 10% code ended on the 19th.


Awww...wish I knew about the code sooner! Thanks for info!


----------



## beekmanhill

Go through *********** and get 8% cash back plus 10% off using SAKSAPR2

An Exclusive Offer: Receive an extra 10% off site wide. Includes beauty and fragrance. Use code SAKSAPR2. Valid 4/24-4/25 online only. SHOP NOW!. Exp. 04/25/2016


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Go through *********** and get 8% cash back plus 10% off using SAKSAPR2
> 
> An Exclusive Offer: Receive an extra 10% off site wide. Includes beauty and fragrance. Use code SAKSAPR2. Valid 4/24-4/25 online only. SHOP NOW!. Exp. 04/25/2016






THANKS for this...


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

beekmanhill said:


> Go through *********** and get 8% cash back plus 10% off using SAKSAPR2
> 
> An Exclusive Offer: Receive an extra 10% off site wide. Includes beauty and fragrance. Use code SAKSAPR2. Valid 4/24-4/25 online only. SHOP NOW!. Exp. 04/25/2016


It worked! Thanks!


----------



## jlg12678

Thanks! Just used it on a pair of Aquazzura heels on clearance and only spent $318!


----------



## VSalt

beekmanhill said:


> Go through *********** and get 8% cash back plus 10% off using SAKSAPR2
> 
> An Exclusive Offer: Receive an extra 10% off site wide. Includes beauty and fragrance. Use code SAKSAPR2. Valid 4/24-4/25 online only. SHOP NOW!. Exp. 04/25/2016


thanks for posting!


----------



## fendi_freak

CODE- "SPEND2GET"


Ends 4/28 


Spend $250 - $50 Off


Spend $450 - $100 Off


Spend $700 - $175 Off


Spend $1000 - $275 Off






Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores and saksoff5th.com. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico.           

 *NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from 4/26/16 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 4/28/16 at 11:59 PM (ET). Enter promotional code SPEND2GET at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $250 order, $100 off your $450 order, $175 off your $700, or $275 off your $1000 order is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.                   

 Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet , Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, Giorgio Armani, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Jil Sander, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Marcelo Burlon, Marie Clemence, Mary Katrantzou, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, Moncler, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Palm Angels, Prada, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Wacoal, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## VSalt

fendi_freak said:


> CODE- "SPEND2GET"
> 
> 
> Ends 4/28
> 
> 
> Spend $250 - $50 Off
> 
> 
> Spend $450 - $100 Off
> 
> 
> Spend $700 - $175 Off
> 
> 
> Spend $1000 - $275 Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores and saksoff5th.com. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico.
> 
> *NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from 4/26/16 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 4/28/16 at 11:59 PM (ET). Enter promotional code SPEND2GET at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $250 order, $100 off your $450 order, $175 off your $700, or $275 off your $1000 order is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.
> 
> Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet , Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, Giorgio Armani, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Jil Sander, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Marcelo Burlon, Marie Clemence, Mary Katrantzou, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, Moncler, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Palm Angels, Prada, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Wacoal, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


oooh another!  thanks


----------



## vmia

Hello 
Does anyone have a current Saksoff5ifth code?


----------



## vmia

SHIP99 Free Shipping but I think only for Off 5th


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

vmia said:


> Hello
> Does anyone have a current Saksoff5ifth code?


"GIFTHER" for select items.  They didn't really have a list. Saw it listed with Valentino purses, versace scarves, furla purses, etc


----------



## engineerinheels

Any current Saks code? Seems like I missed all the valid ones


----------



## <3juicy

E bates has 15% for Saks for a limited time


----------



## highend

they emailed unique discount codes this morning for 10-20% off which are good thru tomorrow....here's a 10%:  SAKSASQWFFE6




*Percentage off is not valid on pre-order items. Limit of five promo codes per order. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through May 10, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKSASQWFFE6 at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases.   

 Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, Valentino, Wacoal, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman


----------



## ocean82

10% OFF the items you WANT + items you love

Use Code SAKSASQHZKF7


----------



## natalia0128

ocean82 said:


> 10% OFF the items you WANT + items you love
> 
> Use Code SAKSASQHZKF7



plus 15% cash back from ***********


----------



## crose424

10% Off code SAKSAS5Q4H2J. Today is the last day. Please post if used.


----------



## mayoa

20% off 
SAKSAUFW4K9W


----------



## sotto

mayoa said:


> 20% off
> SAKSAUFW4K9W




Thank you!!


----------



## sotto

Well that wasn't very nice.. I replied thank you to the code that mayoa posted because I added it to my cart.. Accepted it but now when I am checking out, said someone else used it.

If someone else has another 20% off and could PM me, would really appreciate it.  Thanks!!


----------



## Lauren0404

20% off: SAKSAUNP2VR3


----------



## gatorpooh

20% off

SAKSAUIDIPHW


----------



## <3juicy

20%
saksauhmy9ka


----------



## Lands

20% code
SAKSAUYJJXPT


----------



## Lands

Another 20% code: 
SAKSAUTDDBGR


----------



## VSalt

ufff, all already used.    if anyone else has a 20% off code, could you PM me? thanks!!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

I didn't get an email code.  I am also interested in a 20% off code if anyone has one. Thanks!


----------



## <3juicy

xaznstylegrlx said:


> I didn't get an email code.  I am also interested in a 20% off code if anyone has one. Thanks!



Codes expired yesterday


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Aw ok.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tanniengo

May16 for 175 off 700


----------



## pairin

Does anyone has discount  code? I need to get a jar if moisturizer. Thanks in advance.   

Sent from my SM-N900T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

tanniengo said:


> May16 for 175 off 700


This also works for $75 off $350, usual exclusion apply


----------



## lms910

xaznstylegrlx said:


> This also works for $75 off $350, usual exclusion apply




Those exclusions sometimes lie BTW. Used it on a Saint Laurent clutch today and got 15% back from *bates!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

lms910 said:


> Those exclusions sometimes lie BTW. Used it on a Saint Laurent clutch today and got 15% back from *bates!


Nice!


----------



## FeistyLady

Interested in purchasing a sale item. Any codes? Thanks in advance &#128578;


----------



## IChangedMyMind

Need a code...trying to get Bond 09 fragrance.  ASAP


----------



## ssskim

Somebody get an email about saks sale early access??


----------



## Lauren0404

Here is the link, I want everything: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...hotmail.com&site_refer=EML13539PROMSALE522SPS


----------



## missyb

Yes it went out in the middle of the night. Got a Fendi monster tote and mz Wallace tote both on sale.


----------



## Lauren0404

I think the site crashed because now I can only access regular sale


----------



## ssskim

Lauren0404 said:


> I think the site crashed because now I can only access regular sale


thanks


----------



## Neospecies

Did saks shut it down?  I had something in my cart then my cart dropped, now I can only see the normal 55% sale


----------



## yinyin1288

^same thing happened


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

I tried the link and only saw the normal 55% apparel sale


----------



## highend

Sale is still working, however, the link seems to work differently on certain devices.  I received the email link directly...and when I access it on my phone (Samsung if that matters) it's been consistently working fine all day...however, on my IPad, the link worked once but since doesn't properly reflect the sale even when logged into the email account to which the early access link was sent.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Oh yay! The link is working now.


----------



## IChangedMyMind

delete


----------



## randr21

IChangedMyMind said:


> Is the sale applying to fragrances too?


No beauty


----------



## VSalt

missyb said:


> Yes it went out in the middle of the night. Got a Fendi monster tote and mz Wallace tote both on sale.



so this worked in-store?  i thought it didn't start until 5/24. . .


----------



## missyb

VSalt said:


> so this worked in-store?  i thought it didn't start until 5/24. . .




I ordered online at 3:00am! Lol


----------



## highend

VSalt said:


> so this worked in-store?  i thought it didn't start until 5/24. . .


They were pre-saling when I was at the NYC store today....for pickup on Tuesday


----------



## VSalt

missyb said:


> I ordered online at 3:00am! Lol



omg wow!!  haha


----------



## VSalt

highend said:


> They were pre-saling when I was at the NYC store today....for pickup on Tuesday



oh really!  okay - i think i need to call my store.  thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

Yaaaay I was able to purchase an antigona I've been wanting for ages over the phone yesterday! 40% off!


----------



## meowmix318

nashpoo said:


> Yaaaay I was able to purchase an antigona I've been wanting for ages over the phone yesterday! 40% off!



Congrats


----------



## VSalt

nashpoo said:


> Yaaaay I was able to purchase an antigona I've been wanting for ages over the phone yesterday! 40% off!



niiice!  congrats on the purchase.


----------



## tw3nty2

site is down


----------



## Hkim

Hello! Looking to purchase a handbag from saks.com. If anyone has a discount code, please pm me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## nashpoo

Did anyone order anything over the phone through presale last week??? I was told it would ship tuesday but I haven't gotten and tracking info


----------



## natalia0128

I have a quick question, does saks take order over the phone?
I want order something but few stores have it. So I tried to call few big stores around my area, when I got a hold 1 st. They don't take order over the phone.


----------



## Swanky

Please ask SAKS shopping questions in our Shopping forum.  This is a thread to share discount codes and sales in only please.


----------



## ssskim

Does anybody have the Saks designer sale early access link?


----------



## NANI1972

ssskim said:


> Does anybody have the Saks designer sale early access link?



Access is only for the individual it was sent to, a link will not work.


----------



## Pam_I_am

Sorry I couldn't link the email since it had my info. Last time I did it didn't had my info this time it did. Saks may have change something


----------



## randr21

Lots of stuff sold out already.  Shoes for the most part were ~54% off.


----------



## Lauren0404

Yeah you didn't miss much. Everything i wanted sold out in the first pre sale.


----------



## tnt134

Anyone have the 10 or 20%off code that you don't use. Can I please have them ? Thanks so much


----------



## ochie

Also looking for a code, if anyone is not going to use it, I want to purchase a purse, in store. Pls pm me thanks in advance.


----------



## Diorek

Hello.
If someone else has another 20% off and could PM me, would really appreciate it. Thank you a lot.


----------



## Untamed_Heart

Try SAKS5TH for an extra 10% off. Usual exclusions apply, but includes beauty& fragrance. Ends 7/4/16.


----------



## Diorek

Hello.
If someone else has another 20% off and could PM me, would really appreciate it. Thank you a lot.


----------



## shopjulynne

SAKSBFAAGCRU 20% off, ends July 7.


----------



## nattzi

*SAKSBEJUQ3UR  15% off*


----------



## Diorek

Hello.
If someone has 20% off and could PM me, would really appreciate it. Thank you a lot.


----------



## baxa17

15% off: *SAKSBEUMBYDR
Valid on saks.com through July 7, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). *
Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris , Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi , Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet , Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana , Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci , Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti , Givenchy , Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon , Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain , Pierre Corthay , Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo , Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier , UGG Australia, Valentino, Wacoal, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## Diorek

I would love an 20% code from saks. Please PM me the code if you won't be using it. Thank you!


----------



## ocean82

10% OFF


 SAKSBD3G5B85


----------



## hk318

* 20%
SAKSBFGUQ933 
SAKSBFWGFXK2
SAKSBFK3BJKD
SAKSBFWBZMVJ
SAKSBFVMGA4Z*


----------



## Neospecies

Used this code, *SAKSBFK3BJKD,*
Thank you.hk318.


----------



## k5ml3k

hk318 said:


> * 20%
> SAKSBFGUQ933
> SAKSBFWGFXK2
> SAKSBFK3BJKD
> SAKSBFWBZMVJ
> SAKSBFVMGA4Z*



SAKSBFWGFXK2 - used, thank you so much!


----------



## natalia0128

2 20% 
1 10%


----------



## Lands

Here's a 20%


----------



## qmess

thank you


----------



## qmess

Lands said:


> Here's a 20%
> View attachment 3401751


-used 
thank you Lands!


----------



## mayoa

*20% off
SAKSBFRTB22Y*


----------



## Lands

Another 20%. Enjoy


----------



## Lands




----------



## Diorek

10%   *SAKSBDGDJQFD*


----------



## ocean82

20% OFF:

*SAKSBFVXFBVB*


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

ocean82 said:


> 20% OFF:
> 
> *SAKSBFVXFBVB*



Just used it. Thanks!


----------



## macy

15% off
*SAKSBE6WTGR7*


----------



## <3juicy

20%
SAKSBFAXZZ7G


----------



## guessin

20% off


----------



## NANI1972

<3juicy said:


> 20%
> SAKSBFAXZZ7G



Thank you!


----------



## bhurry

anyone else have a code I can use


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

thank you guys for all these codes posted


----------



## Diorek

SAKS5TH 10% off. Usual exclusions apply, but includes beauty& fragrance. Ends 07/24/2016.


----------



## rhymemiao

i know that people are getting a 1000-250 code, if you dont use it, could you pls pm me it? thanks a lot!!!


----------



## natalia0128

rhymemiao said:


> i know that people are getting a 1000-250 code, if you dont use it, could you pls pm me it? thanks a lot!!!


I hve one i cannot pm you


----------



## Lauren0404

Here is one, I can't PM you either: SAKSBOPGEEN7


----------



## ocean82

:Here is a $1000-$250 code,

*SAKSBOV4VRT9*
*
Please post when used.*


----------



## TIFFANI251

Here is another spend $1000 get $250 off.

*SAKSBOQEJY2F*


----------



## BHmommy

TIFFANI251 said:


> Here is another spend $1000 get $250 off.
> 
> *SAKSBOQEJY2F*


Used - Thank you for this code!


----------



## TIFFANI251

BHmommy said:


> Used - Thank you for this code!


your welcome!


----------



## <3juicy

SAKSBOGJ8J2V


----------



## shopjulynne

*SAKSBOE96QA6*


----------



## pintoresco

Hi,
If anyone has a code please PM me! Its for something really special.
Thanks!!!


----------



## antarctica

Is there anything going on right now?


----------



## natalia0128

antarctica said:


> Is there anything going on right now?


They sent out 20% and 10% off coupon


----------



## Diorek

*Here is 10% coupon:

SAKSBPCCSBXS*


----------



## canyongirl

Here's a 10% 
*SAKSBPZW9WBY*


----------



## canyongirl

Here's another 10% 
*SAKSBP3CNPYH*


----------



## Aysha11

Hi all
How to get 20% code


----------



## gatorpooh

20%
*SAKSBR9NFPRG*


----------



## k5ml3k

gatorpooh said:


> 20%
> *SAKSBR9NFPRG*



Used, thank you the so much!!


----------



## Aysha11

any other 20% code please


----------



## natalia0128

Aysha11 said:


> any other 20% code please


We will take 20% off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKSBR72C76G at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases.


----------



## natalia0128

Let me know if you got the code


----------



## mayoa

15% off   *SAKSBQX5NVJR*


----------



## baxa17

20% off *SAKSBRAZKH4R *ends today, designer restrictions apply.


----------



## gatorpooh

k5ml3k said:


> Used, thank you the so much!!



You're welcome


----------



## <3juicy

I'm not using my 20% so PM for it


----------



## <3juicy

<3juicy said:


> I'm not using my 20% so PM for it



Code is gone


----------



## orangestripes

Does anyone have another 20% code? I would really appreciate it


----------



## Diorek

20%
SAKSBRDF97FN


----------



## orangestripes

Diorek said:


> SAKSBRDF97FN


Thanks Diorek! i was able to use the code


----------



## kyyan

Does anyone else have a 20% off code please? thanks!


----------



## Lands

20%
SAKSBR9H9R8M


----------



## chinky017

20% off SAKSBREQ7444


----------



## kyyan

Lands said:


> 20%
> SAKSBR9H9R8M


Used, thank you @Lands!


----------



## jssl1688

20% SAKSBRF4WKFJ


----------



## jssl1688

10% SAKSBP9RXTE4


----------



## Lululola

20 pct code *SAKSBRZV3WUG*


----------



## konfetka24

jssl1688 said:


> 20% SAKSBRF4WKFJ


used 
thank you


----------



## <3juicy

*10%
SAKSBPT7FVZH*


----------



## TIFFANI251

15% off

*SAKSBQY85Y4W*


----------



## bbqbt

SAKSBRZ8NNXG    20% off


----------



## kyyan

ONLINE ONLY 

*$100 OFF *your $400 purchase
*$200 OFF *your $800 purchase

Ends 8/10

Use Code *AUG16*

*NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases 8/8/16-8/10/16. Enter promotional code AUG16 at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $100 off your $400 or $200 off your $800 purchase order is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Baby Zen, Brian Reyes, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Ergo Baby, Emilio Pucci, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stuart Weitzman, Stokke, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Wacoal, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## tnt134

Anyone have a valid discount code ? Could I please have those? Thanks


----------



## LucyBellaLV

Can anyone pm me a Saks code that I could use for beauty products? 
That's so much in advance[emoji3]


----------



## randr21

Spend some get some
1 day only, Thurs, 8/18

SPEND:
GET:
REWARD VALUE:
$250 - $499
$50
10%-20%
$500 - $999
$100
10%-20%
$1000 - $1999
$200
10%-20%
$2000 - $2999
$600
20%-30%
$3000 & More
$900
30%


----------



## natalia0128

I have quick questions on Saks current promotion code gift  card .
i bought a bag and get 600$ gift card include in order. What is happend if i return the bag?  If i return the $600 gift card  do i get full refund back on my card? Or they will subtract $600


----------



## kyyan

$50 towards your $350 Saks purchase

SAKSBTY7VB77


----------



## natalia0128

AUGSPEND


----------



## Morenita21

Anyone have a code?


----------



## Morenita21

Can anyone here dm me a coupon code if you're not going to use it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ocean82

A gift toward your women's handbag purchase:

$75 toward your $400 purchase
$200 toward your $1000 purchase
$400 toward your $2000 purchase

Excludes some designer collections.
Code: SAKSBV2PTBXT


----------



## ocean82

A gift toward your women's shoe purchase:

$75 toward your $400 purchase
$200 toward your $1000 purchase
$300 toward your $1500 purchase

Excludes some designer collections

Code: SAKSBU58JTNA


----------



## gukina

ocean82 said:


> A gift toward your women's handbag purchase:
> 
> $75 toward your $400 purchase
> $200 toward your $1000 purchase
> $400 toward your $2000 purchase
> 
> Excludes some designer collections.
> Code: SAKSBV2PTBXT



hi does this apply in store for chanel bag？


----------



## ocean82

I don't think so


----------



## gukina

ocean82 said:


> I don't think so



thanks！one more question， so Chanel bags do not fit any coupons or giftcard event， right？ Thanks for reply.


----------



## ocean82

That's correct!


----------



## gukina

ocean82 said:


> That's correct!



thanks


----------



## <3juicy

I won't be using mine
 SAKSBUBEFRXV


ocean82 said:


> A gift toward your women's shoe purchase:
> 
> $75 toward your $400 purchase
> $200 toward your $1000 purchase
> $300 toward your $1500 purchase
> 
> Excludes some designer collections
> 
> Code: SAKSBU58JTNA


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hey ladies! Does anyone know when the next gift card event is and if it applies to Chloe bags? Need help from all you experts! Thank you!


----------



## Rhonda_Chanel

:heart:juicy said:


> I won't be using mine
> SAKSBUBEFRXV




SAKS code moonfest takes 400$+ off most New D&G
bags! happy shopping..code works for a number of other items as well. No louboutin, no chloe


----------



## Susie Lee

My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.

Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500. 
Up to $400 off handbags with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $400 off $2000. 

Participating Vendors:
Alexander McQueen
Alexander Wang
Bao Bao
Burberry
Chloe
Coach
Dolce & Gabbana
Fendi
Ferragamo
Givenchy
Jimmy Choo
Manolo Blahnik
Marc Jacobs
Marni
MCM
Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
Miu Miu
Nancy Gonzalez
Prada
Rag & Bone
Rebecca Minkoff
Saint Laurent
Sergio Rossi
Stella McCartney
Stuart Weitzman
Tods
Tory Burch


----------



## lms910

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.
> 
> Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500.
> Up to $400 off handbags with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $400 off $2000.
> 
> Participating Vendors:
> Alexander McQueen
> Alexander Wang
> Bao Bao
> Burberry
> Chloe
> Coach
> Dolce & Gabbana
> Fendi
> Ferragamo
> Givenchy
> Jimmy Choo
> Manolo Blahnik
> Marc Jacobs
> Marni
> MCM
> Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
> Miu Miu
> Nancy Gonzalez
> Prada
> Rag & Bone
> Rebecca Minkoff
> Saint Laurent
> Sergio Rossi
> Stella McCartney
> Stuart Weitzman
> Tods
> Tory Burch



I cant pm you! Interested in a prada bag. Thanks!


----------



## plyever

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.
> 
> Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500.
> Up to $400 off handbags with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $400 off $2000.
> 
> Participating Vendors:
> Alexander McQueen
> Alexander Wang
> Bao Bao
> Burberry
> Chloe
> Coach
> Dolce & Gabbana
> Fendi
> Ferragamo
> Givenchy
> Jimmy Choo
> Manolo Blahnik
> Marc Jacobs
> Marni
> MCM
> Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
> Miu Miu
> Nancy Gonzalez
> Prada
> Rag & Bone
> Rebecca Minkoff
> Saint Laurent
> Sergio Rossi
> Stella McCartney
> Stuart Weitzman
> Tods
> Tory Burch


Hi, I have been eyeing a bag, would you share a code? I can't PM you either.


----------



## PRNCES.N

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.
> 
> Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500.
> Up to $400 off handbags with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $400 off $2000.
> 
> Participating Vendors:
> Alexander McQueen
> Alexander Wang
> Bao Bao
> Burberry
> Chloe
> Coach
> Dolce & Gabbana
> Fendi
> Ferragamo
> Givenchy
> Jimmy Choo
> Manolo Blahnik
> Marc Jacobs
> Marni
> MCM
> Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
> Miu Miu
> Nancy Gonzalez
> Prada
> Rag & Bone
> Rebecca Minkoff
> Saint Laurent
> Sergio Rossi
> Stella McCartney
> Stuart Weitzman
> Tods
> Tory Burch



Hello !!

I also tried to contact you, I'm very interested in a pair of boots and a handbag, would you please share your SA contact and code. Thank you! Thank you !!


----------



## Diorek

If anyone has a 15 or 20 code, I'd love to have it! Could you PM me, please


----------



## Byie

I would love a 20% code as well, thanks!


----------



## Susie Lee

Here are just a few shoes includes in Saks coupon promotion for shoes! PM me for my SA info


----------



## juicypinkglam

Susie Lee said:


> Here are just a few shoes includes in Saks coupon promotion for shoes! PM me for my SA info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467394
> View attachment 3467397
> View attachment 3467399
> View attachment 3467400



Hi, can you PM me the info? I tried to message you but it says your profile is private


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone know when Saks will be having their friends & family? I remember last year it was around early October. Thanks!


----------



## shopjulynne

here's my 20% off code that I won't be using
SAKSCDZTNZK8


----------



## Susie Lee

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone know when Saks will be having their friends & family? I remember last year it was around early October. Thanks!


I believe its the first week of October


----------



## Susie Lee

juicypinkglam said:


> Hi, can you PM me the info? I tried to message you but it says your profile is private


I thought I changed my settings to allow people to messages, sorry I just PM you though


----------



## Brittney6

I won't be using my 10% off coupon code so here it is! SAKSCAGFMCGT


----------



## natalia0128

here i have 2 20% and 1 10%
20% SAKSCDVT7ZUD and SAKSCD98UUUY
10% SAKSCACXGYHX


+Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores and saksoff5th.com. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico. 

*Percentage off is not valid on pre-order items. Limit of five promo codes per order. Cannot be combined with any other percent off or dollar off promotions. Valid on saks.com through September 16, 2016 at 11:59PM (ET). Valid on saks.com purchases only. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code: SAKSCACXGYHX at checkout. Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Akris Punto, Alaia, Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, Ami, Ann Demeulemeester, Antonio Berardi, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Brian Reyes, Brunello, Bugaboo, Cucinelli, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christian Siriano, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme Des Garcons, Comme Des Garcons Comme Des Garcons, Costume National, Creatures Of The Wind, David Yurman, Degrees Of Freedom, Derek Lam, Dolce & Gabbana, Doo. Ri, Emilio Pucci, Ergo Baby, Ethan K, Fendi, Giamba, Giorgio Armani, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Halston Heritage, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Iceberg, Isaia, Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Jimmy Choo, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon, Marco De Vincenzo, Marie Clemence, Marni, Martin Grant, MCM, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MM6 Maison Martin Margiela, Moncler, Mont Blanc, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Peter Som, Pierre Balmain, Pierre Corthay, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren, Ralph Lauren Collection, Richard Chai, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Dkshdw, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T By Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tomas Maier, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Wacoal, Yohji Yamamoto, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman. 

To ensure you receive our emails in your inbox, add saksfifthavenue@news.saks.com to your address book. Attention: Saks Direct Marketing Saks Fifth Avenue 225 Liberty Street, New York, NY 10281


----------



## mayoa

*natalia0128, thank you. I used SAKSCD98UUUY.*

Here is 15%* SAKSCBXRMD9J*


----------



## poohglet

Is there anyone who has 20% off coupon?


----------



## VSalt

oooh yes, if anyone has a 20% off code they aren't using i'd love to take it off of your hands!  please PM me.  thanks!


----------



## queenvictoria2

20% off code one time use. Please post if you use it
SAKSCD49ZXXF


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSCD6MG8PA


----------



## dorres

Anyone else who has 20% off code?


----------



## oh_BOY

Susie Lee said:


> My SA at Saks just sent me this! PM for her info and coupon code.
> 
> Up to $300 off shoes with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $300 off $1500.
> Up to $400 off handbags with my coupon code $75 off $400, $200 off $1000, $400 off $2000.
> 
> Participating Vendors:
> Alexander McQueen
> Alexander Wang
> Bao Bao
> Burberry
> Chloe
> Coach
> Dolce & Gabbana
> Fendi
> Ferragamo
> Givenchy
> Jimmy Choo
> Manolo Blahnik
> Marc Jacobs
> Marni
> MCM
> Michael Kors/Michael Kors Collection
> Miu Miu
> Nancy Gonzalez
> Prada
> Rag & Bone
> Rebecca Minkoff
> Saint Laurent
> Sergio Rossi
> Stella McCartney
> Stuart Weitzman
> Tods
> Tory Burch



Is this online too?


----------



## Susie Lee

oh_BOY said:


> Is this online too?


You need the coupon code in order for it to work online i think.


----------



## oh_BOY

Susie Lee said:


> You need the coupon code in order for it to work online i think.



Do you have one? Can you please PM me if you do?


----------



## ocean82

Online Only: September 19-21
Online & In Stores: September 22-23 

Shop Today & Earn A SAKS GIFT CARD 

Use Code SEPT2016 At Checkout

$35 Gift Card with your $250
$75 Gift Card with your $500
$150 Gift Card with your $1000
$450 Gift Card with your $2000
$700 Gift Card with your $3000

*GIFT CARD OFFER NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. Code valid once per customer. Valid on saks.com purchases from 9/19/16 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 9/23/16 at 11:59 PM (ET). Valid on catalog, Saks Fifth Avenue Canada stores and Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases on 9/22/16. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th stores, saksoff5th.com, gift cards, Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. Gift cards valid 9/26/16 through 11/15/16 are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Adjustments made to the gift card for returned merchandise. Saks reserves the right to adjust the original merchandise purchase transaction (including by debiting your account) for any gift card not surrendered with the associated merchandise return. Total spend excludes gift wrap, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes and shipping. Present your total day's receipts in the designated area for in-store purchases. Enter promotional code SEPT2016 for catalog and saks.com purchases. Purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, at saks.com and in the catalogs cannot be combined.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 4moms, Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Brics, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dior, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, The Fur Salon, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jil Sander, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maclaren, Maison Martin Margiela, Marie Clemence, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Orbit, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Prada, Prada Linea Rossa, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stokke, The Row, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## bhurry

can anyone pm me a 20% code.  been wanting to purchase something


----------



## Adaniels729

Also looking for a % off code if anyone has one. Thank you!


----------



## oneyhay

I would be forever grateful if someone can PM me a 20% coupon for Saks that they aren't using. Thank you in advance!


----------



## anee1987

Looking for a 20% code.. If anyone has one and are not planning on using it.. please PM me...

TIA!!!


----------



## Kapster

Hi TPF'ers, I am in need of a Saks promo code if anyone has an extra. Please PM me --- thanks a bunch!


----------



## ocean82

$50 off toward $350 Saks Purchase

Code: SAKSBTNTBEDM

Valid now thru September, 24, 2016.


----------



## loveshoes1

Any codes floating around?


----------



## shopgirl1010

Saks F&F is coming up, does anyone know if Barbour is included?


----------



## lms910

shopgirl1010 said:


> Saks F&F is coming up, does anyone know if Barbour is included?



Anyone know if Stuart Weitzman is included? TIA!


----------



## peppermintpatty

If anyone has a 20% off code they are not using could you please pm me!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## sleepykitten

Friends and family sale soon?


----------



## loveshoes1

F&F early access started. 25% off and 20% off jewelry. I feel like it used to be 30% off in the past.


----------



## lulilu

Is there a code for F&F?  I got the early access email, but it leads to a sale of crappy stuff.


----------



## KerriKatherine

I'm guessing early access is for SaksFirst members? When does the regular sale start?


----------



## highend

lulilu said:


> Is there a code for F&F?  I got the early access email, but it leads to a sale of crappy stuff.


Yeah, they did this last time as well.  No code, just a link to stuff with the discount already applied.  Seems to be mostly contemporary stuff for clothing/shoes.  I got the link also.


----------



## highend

KerriKatherine said:


> I'm guessing early access is for SaksFirst members? When does the regular sale start?


I got the link and am not SaksFirst.  Regular sale is 10/6-10/9


----------



## antarctica

Could you guys please post the link?

Thanks


----------



## Gaby511

Does anyone know if Celine sunglasses are included in the sale in store? I didn't see the designer on the excluded list


----------



## allaboutmybags1

lulilu said:


> Is there a code for F&F?  I got the early access email, but it leads to a sale of crappy stuff.


I called Saks there is no code and its the same old sale items prices already reflect sale


----------



## sleepykitten

This F&F sale is pretty crap


----------



## Adaniels729

sleepykitten said:


> This F&F sale is pretty crap



So bummed. I remember when it was 25% off anything w some designer exclusions.  Boo hoo


----------



## MandyMandy

+1. only few things in discount this time.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

This is the lamest F&F sale EVER! LOL


----------



## highend

Hmmm...the only item I was eyeing went back to full price overnight.  Just as well, I suppose, as I was waiting for it to go on further sale anyways.


----------



## missyb

Only thing I got was Vince sneakers


----------



## loveshoes1

Me too. Hardly anything is included and my item went up. Some things are marked under ff, but the discount doesn't apply at check out. 
Saks' website is the worst to shop as is, they are doing a horrible job during this "sale."


----------



## theory26

totally thought it was ADDITIONAL 25% OFF like the rest of their f&f. so confusing, then so much disappointment.


----------



## highend

loveshoes1 said:


> Me too. Hardly anything is included and my item went up. Some things are marked under ff, but the discount doesn't apply at check out.
> Saks' website is the worst to shop as is, they are doing a horrible job during this "sale."



Apparently this was a site wide issue which they've since fixed.  Just got an email to that effect and notice that the item I was watching is now marked down again.


----------



## theory26

but it isn't additional off is it? it's just the price marked on the site?


----------



## purses&perfumes

Saks can keep this F&F.  It's lame


----------



## lulilu

They shouldn't call it F&F when it's really just another sale.  On limited items.


----------



## Adaniels729

This sale is a little better...code oct16


----------



## sleepykitten

Adaniels729 said:


> This sale is a little better...code oct16
> 
> View attachment 3491126


Yep, better than the F&F!! Lmoa


----------



## shibainu

Use Code *SAKSCFTGXX3H
50$ off toward your 250$ purchase
150$ off toward your 500$ purchase
enjoy shopping*


----------



## ocean82

FALL'S ALLURING FURS

Please use code: *SAKSCGGTERRU

$500 off $3000 Fur Salon purchase
$1500 off $7500 Fur Salon purchase
$2000 off $10000 Fur Salon purchase

Valid from 10/15 to 10/31*


----------



## ocean82

shibainu said:


> Use Code *SAKSCFTGXX3H
> 50$ off toward your 250$ purchase
> 150$ off toward your 500$ purchase
> enjoy shopping*


 used. Thank you so much!


----------



## Nene1819

Any one have a code to spare?


----------



## ocean82

Online Only: October 18 & 19 
Online & In Stores: October 20 & 21 

Shop Today & Earn A *SAKS GIFT CARD*

Use Code *OCT2016* At Checkout 

*$35 Gift Card  *with your $250 purchase
*$75 Gift Card  *with your $500 purchase
*$150 Gift Card  *with your $1,000 purchase
*$450 Gift Card  *with your $2,000 purchase
*$700 Gift Card  *with your $3,000 purchase 

*GIFT CARD OFFER NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. Code valid once per customer. Valid on saks.com purchases from 10/18/16 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 10/21/16 at 11:59 PM (ET). Valid on catalog, Saks Fifth Avenue Canada stores and Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases on 10/20/16. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th stores, saksoff5th.com, gift cards, Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. Gift cards valid through 12/1/16 are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Adjustments made to the gift card for returned merchandise. Saks reserves the right to adjust the original merchandise purchase transaction (including by debiting your account) for any gift card not surrendered with the associated merchandise return. Total spend excludes gift wrap, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes and shipping. Present your total day���s receipts in the designated area for in-store purchases. Enter promotional code OCT2016 for catalog and saks.com purchases. Purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, at saks.com and in the catalogs cannot be combined. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 4moms, Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Bottega Veneta, Brics, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charlotte Olympia, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, Dee Ocleppo, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dior, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, The Fur Salon, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Jason Wu, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Maclaren, Maison Martin Margiela, Maiyet, Marie Clemence, Mark Cross, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Miu Miu, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Orbit, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Piaget, Prada, Prada Linea Rossa, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rick Owens, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stokke, The Row, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Valextra, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vianel, Vionnet, Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## PurseLover91

Hi, could someone please PM me a saks code if you are not using it? Thank you!


----------



## ekat

Looking for a code if anyone isn't using theirs!  Thank you ^.^.


----------



## Chrissy131




----------



## shopjulynne

*SAKSCOJGAQZ7*


----------



## ocean82

Up to $250 OFF when you shop your favorite on Women's styles

$300 - $75 Off
$600- $150 OFF
$1000- $250 OFF
Use code: 



 Use Code SAKSCPATVGK2

Valid until 10/29.
Happy shopping!


----------



## saritalr

ocean82 said:


> Up to $250 OFF when you shop your favorite on Women's styles
> 
> $300 - $75 Off
> $600- $150 OFF
> $1000- $250 OFF
> Use code:
> 
> 
> 
> Use Code SAKSCPATVGK2
> 
> Valid until 10/29.
> Happy shopping!


Used! Thank you!


----------



## ocean82

One more

Up to $250 OFF when you shop your favorite on Women's styles

$300 - $75 Off
$600- $150 OFF
$1000- $250 OFF
Use code:

Use Code *SAKSCPC9X34Q*

Valid until 10/29.
Happy shopping!


----------



## Brittney6

Anyone have a code?


----------



## saritalr

I'm also looking for a code - apparently my order yesterday was cancelled b/c of a back office problem. Now it would seem the code I used yesterday no longer works. Bummer!


----------



## meowmix318

saritalr said:


> I'm also looking for a code - apparently my order yesterday was cancelled b/c of a back office problem. Now it would seem the code I used yesterday no longer works. Bummer!



Try contacting customer service and see if they can still give you a discount


----------



## codextooth

Hi, I have codes for
*50$ off toward your 250$ purchase
150$ off toward your 500$ purchase
SAKSCFY9VAJ3*


----------



## spartanwoman

codextooth said:


> Hi, I have codes for
> *50$ off toward your 250$ purchase
> 150$ off toward your 500$ purchase
> SAKSCFY9VAJ3*


Ugh I went to use this and it had already been used  If you use someone's code, please post so we know it's gone. Thanks!


----------



## shopjulynne

SAKSCIT7UGVJ


----------



## Linlin18

Anyone got a code?


----------



## sayhitoromes

*SAKSCZHVI8I4 *
*
20% off code for today only (Nov 20). Designer exclusions*


----------



## codextooth

2x 10% OFF sitewide
*SAKSCV8KTFHE
SAKSCVX6K689

expires 11/20/16 midnight
*


----------



## chinky017

20% SAKSCZR9CUWR

10% SAKSCVV5H5MY

10% SAKSCVAA6TWE


----------



## codextooth

chinky017 said:


> 20% SAKSCZR9CUWR
> 
> 20% Used


----------



## sleepykitten

Sale started!


----------



## codextooth

sleepykitten said:


> Sale started!


too many exclusions


----------



## stevenpa

They have $75 gift card (one week in december to use) with $150 purchase in store. Hopefully less exclusions in store. Wednesday and Friday only


----------



## laudr03

Use code SVEAFF and get up to $200 off. Beauty and designer exclusions apply... I'm not sure what designers are excluded but I bought a Saint Laurent tote today and it worked.


----------



## oh_BOY

If anyone has a 50 off 250 code, please PM me.


----------



## plastique999

laudr03 said:


> Use code SVEAFF and get up to $200 off. Beauty and designer exclusions apply... I'm not sure what designers are excluded but I bought a Saint Laurent tote today and it worked.



Tried for Gucci, did not work


----------



## StefaniJoy

plastique999 said:


> Tried for Gucci, did not work



GUCCI is hardly ever part of the promotions.


----------



## laudr03

oh_BOY said:


> If anyone has a 50 off 250 code, please PM me.


SAKSCQ7JWU6K
I hope you can use it


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## Kissmark

Looking for a coupon/code. If anyone has any pls pm me. thank you so much and happy holidays!!


----------



## randr21

There's a tiered gc promo ending today.  Check their homepage.


----------



## loveshoes1

CYBMND for 10% off today


----------



## chinky017

40% off select Gucci styles 

SAKSCUHWGZN6

http://ebm.news.saks.com/c/tag/hBYK...4589PROMSALE1115&ZZ_MYS_MON_CODE=SAKSCUHWGZN6


----------



## coachgusttogirl

If anyone has a code more than 15percent they won't be using please PM me. Thanks


----------



## codextooth

30% off almost no exclusions.


----------



## coachgusttogirl

".


----------



## BBdieBiene

Does anyone have more discount code? Could you please PM me? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## nkhan2291

can someone please pm the above coupon code if they are not using it. will really appreciate it. thank you


----------



## nkhan2291

nkhan2291 said:


> can someone please pm the above coupon code if they are not using it. will really appreciate it. thank you


i am looking for a $300 off $1000 please pm if you are not using it


----------



## codextooth

Posting in store bar code for those who's SA is willing to match


----------



## fally

codextooth said:


> Posting in store bar code for those who's SA is willing to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538598


----------



## vornado

I am looking for $300 of $1000coupon, please pm me if you are not using it. Many thanks!


----------



## pairin

I'm looking for a discount code to buy moisturizer,  please pm me if you are not planning to use it. Thank you.


----------



## nejohn

anyone got a code ,please pm me if you are not plan to use. thanks.


----------



## Quigs

codextooth said:


> 30% off almost no exclusions.
> 
> View attachment 3537801





codextooth said:


> Posting in store bar code for those who's SA is willing to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538598



*Is this a one time coupon or can multiple people use it?*


----------



## codextooth

Quigs said:


> *Is this a one time coupon or can multiple people use it?*



One time


----------



## codextooth

15% off coupon anyone?


----------



## goblue88

codextooth said:


> 15% off coupon anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545460
> View attachment 3545461



Used, thanks!!


----------



## krisalyn

10% off

*SAKSDCSFPGV6*
*
exp 12/12*


----------



## Sandybeach814

krisalyn said:


> 10% off
> 
> *SAKSDCSFPGV6
> 
> exp 12/12*


Used! Thank you Krisalyn


----------



## jssl1688

please post if used. one time use ends on 12/12

saksdchmwype 10%
saksddhdfw4z 10%

saksdegyf2wr 20%


----------



## natalia0128

20% 
*SAKSDEHJ77RP*
*SAKSDEGYR32V*


----------



## mayoa

*SAKSDEFCN7N8    *20%


----------



## BBdieBiene

mayoa said:


> *SAKSDEFCN7N8    *20%


I have used it. Thank you so much! Happy holidays!


----------



## Calliandraroad

natalia0128 said:


> 20%
> *SAKSDEHJ77RP
> SAKSDEGYR32V*


Thank you, I was able to use the second code.


----------



## nkhan2291

10% off

Use Code* SAKSDCQH76UV*
expires 12/12


----------



## mfa777

10% SAKSDCV5NEST


----------



## ocean82

10% Off  SAKSDCWFQJ6Y


----------



## kyyan

*20% off SAKSDENDWMR7 *


----------



## plastique999

Curious I tried some of these codes in the Promotional code section on checkout and it remains blank.  Does that mean code not valid?


----------



## Quigs

GREEN MONDAY
Code:  GREENMON
1 day only! 15% off sitewide + 10% off beauty & fragrance. Online only. Exp. 12/12/2016 
If you go through the ,,,.,tes site you will get eight percent back.


----------



## pairin

kyyan said:


> *20% off SAKSDENDWMR7 *


Used, thank you.


----------



## H. for H.

Quigs said:


> GREEN MONDAY
> Code:  GREENMON
> 1 day only! 15% off sitewide + 10% off beauty & fragrance. Online only. Exp. 12/12/2016
> If you go through the ,,,.,tes site you will get eight percent back.



Thank you!  It worked for Moncler, which is usually excluded.


----------



## Quigs

You're very welcome.  I'm glad it worked.


----------



## Chrissy131

20% SAKSDEUQE684


----------



## <3juicy




----------



## codextooth

New 300 off 1000 code.


----------



## sweetierene

can someone please pm me coupon if you have any? I have tried these but all taken..


----------



## Quigs

*THIS IS POSTED ON  SAKS.COM*

ONLINE ONLY

Ends Sunday, 12/18

*$50 OFF * your $250 purchase
*$100 OFF* your $450purchase
*$175 OFF* your $750 purchase
*$250 OFF *your $1000 purchase

Use Code *ITSCOLD *

NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases 12/15/16-12/18/16. Enter promotional code *ITSCOLD* at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $250 purchase, $100 off your $450 purchase, $175 off your $750 purchase or $250 off your $1000 purchase order is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, 4moms, A Detacher, Akris , All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Brics, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Charlotte Olympia, Charvet , Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, Dee Ocleppo, DeLeo Jewelry & Watch Repair, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Karan, Dries Van Noten, Ergo Baby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Fendi, Filson, Fine Jewelry and Watches, Giorgio Armani, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Hanky Panky, Herve Leger, Jason Wu, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Kiton, Lanvin, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Mackenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Maison Martin Margiela, Maiyet, Marc Jacobs, Marcelo Burlon , Marie Clemence, Mark Cross, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi-Cosi, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, Moncler, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Orbit, Oscar de la Renta, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Palm Angels, Piaget, Prada, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Reed Krakoff, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Valextra, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vianel, Vionnet, Wacoal, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman.


----------



## plastique999

^^^ thanks for explaining ....Gucci is excluded


----------



## sweetierene

there is a lot exclusions... can't apply to those items in my cart. but thanks xx


----------



## ikny

Does anyone have a link for early access to the after Christmas sale?


----------



## nejohn

anyone have the early acess ,please share it


----------



## Quigs

Early access is a link within an email.  It's not a code and isn't transferable.


----------



## nejohn

Quigs said:


> Early access is a link within an email.  It's not a code and isn't transferable.


it's transferable


----------



## nejohn

Quigs said:


> Early access is a link within an email.  It's not a code and isn't transferable.


I used to get one.and it's working for other people.


----------



## partialtopink

I agree, I used to get one (not sure where my email is this year) and it does work for other people. If someone could kindly DM me a link, I'd appreciate it. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Lauren0404

You can try this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...otmail.com&site_refer=EML14873PROMSALE1223SPS


----------



## partialtopink

Lauren0404 said:


> You can try this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...otmail.com&site_refer=EML14873PROMSALE1223SPS



Thank you SO much, Lauren!


----------



## sarasmom

The link shows 60%, is it just not working yet? 
Does anyone know what time the stores open on the 26th? I used to get a card in the mail but not this year.  Anyone been to the store in Tysons Corner? I'm going to be in the area and was thinking of checking it out on the 26th, do they usually have a good selection for the sale? 
thanks!


----------



## CheekyK.

There's a 2day flash sale that ends tonight up to 70% off. Also got a mailer for gift cards starting Tuesday online and Thursday in store. Some designer exclusions. Code JAN2017
$250=$25
$500=$50
$1,000=$100
$2,000=$450
Imo this is not a great deal unless u had something you already wanted in your cart.


----------



## highend

70% off is back...but unfortunately now things 60-70% off are final sale


----------



## lulilu

Saks is emailing one-time codes again.  Anyone have a 20% they'd be willing to PM me?  TIA


----------



## ikny

lulilu said:


> Saks is emailing one-time codes again.  Anyone have a 20% they'd be willing to PM me?  TIA


I'd love a 20% code if anyone is willing to share!


----------



## Diorek

Could somebody PM me 20% code, please.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Nhinja

I'd love a 20% code also. Many thanks in advance !


----------



## ocean82

I have 10% OFF:

SAKSDIXQA9AK


----------



## lulilu

10% off, one use only:  

*SAKSDICCAZGE*


----------



## loveshoes1

*SAKSDIJFRP2V*
*10% off *


----------



## newbie

*SAKSDIKTNP89*
*10% Off
*


----------



## jssl1688

SAKSDK4HXDM3 20%


----------



## supermodeldior

Using jss1688's code above. Thank you!!!


----------



## maclover

I have a 10% and 20% code, first to pm will get it 
Edit: 20% has been claimed.


----------



## jssl1688

i have 2 more codes for 20%, please pm if need


----------



## jssl1688

supermodeldior said:


> Using jss1688's code above. Thank you!!!


welcome


----------



## ocean82

20% Off

SAKSDKBY6JWY


----------



## Chrissy131

10% off SAKSDIGNV3KK


----------



## tiktok

10% off SAKSDIWFB5CU


----------



## codextooth

Hey, 20% up for grab, I didn't end up needing it, thanks to Maclover
saksdk7a8kep


----------



## firefly85

Hi!! Anyone have a code??


----------



## lulilu

firefly85 said:


> Hi!! Anyone have a code??



I don't think there is a code event going on right now.


----------



## sweetierene

any saks code please?


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have a saks code they're not planning on using? They used to send me 20% ones all the time and suddenly they stopped coming  If so, I'd really appreciate a PM!


----------



## Vivien500

I'm also looking for a Saks code. New to the group and no idea how I go about getting codes from them?


----------



## cafecreme15

Vivien500 said:


> I'm also looking for a Saks code. New to the group and no idea how I go about getting codes from them?


Apparently the codes are automatically system generated based on purchase frequency and amount. I asked customer service about this last night since I used to get generous coupons all the time, and she said that customer service is not at liberty to generate coupon codes apart from the ones that are generated by the system. So I said thanks, I understand, I'll order from another department store that gives courtesies to their customers.


----------



## Vivien500

Thought this might be the case! Thank you cafecreme


----------



## theITbag

$25 off minimum $50 purchase at Saks Fifth Ave.  Enjoy!!!

https://www.talkable.com/x/L6Sh63


----------



## peacelovesequin

Thank you @theITbag!


----------



## bagloves

Thank you!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Thanks!


----------



## maclover

15% code: SAKSDUBZ4EYD
Expires feb 6


----------



## StefaniJoy

Trying desperately to get a Saks code so I can buy a Chloe handbag. Many of the codes don't work for Chloe. Anyone who can help me?


----------



## -flawless-

Does anyone have a code that they are not going to use? If so, could you PM me? TIA I am planning to get a pair of boots.


----------



## lulilu

first time buyer only


----------



## codextooth

StefaniJoy said:


> Trying desperately to get a Saks code so I can buy a Chloe handbag. Many of the codes don't work for Chloe. Anyone who can help me?



My 20% codes also exclude Chloe. I think Chloe is excluded during this round of promotions.


----------



## loveshoes1

I used to get 20% codes every month. I don't buy a lot, but I bought things pretty consistently. I haven't gotten a code in the last two months, but got a 10% off to a random email account I must have used with Saks a few years back. There is no rhyme to their promos anymore.


----------



## cafecreme15

loveshoes1 said:


> I used to get 20% codes every month. I don't buy a lot, but I bought things pretty consistently. I haven't gotten a code in the last two months, but got a 10% off to a random email account I must have used with Saks a few years back. There is no rhyme to their promos anymore.


I had the same exact issue with them a couple of weeks ago (see my post at the top of this page). It made me super angry, and I ended up ordering from Bloomingdales and Nordstrom instead. At Bloomies, I had a 15% discount code that I hadn't realized didn't apply to my purchase due to exclusions, so I contacted customer service about it. They did me a courtesy and gave me the discount anyway, and gave me free gift wrapping. Whereas Saks told me there was nothing they could do to help me.


----------



## Circle

10% code SAKSDTET9RT8


----------



## karmatic

15% Code - Expires EOD 2/6
SAKSDUD8GEHQ


----------



## Diorek

Could somebody PM me 20% code, please.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## codextooth

I have a 20% off code. PM me please. First come first serve.

Update*
Claimed by Diorek, thanks and enjoy!


----------



## jssl1688

I have 20% codes, pm for them


----------



## ppmaster

20% code - SAKSDVENUC9R


----------



## lulilu

*SAKSDVZQ9DC4  20% expires tonight*


----------



## <3juicy

20%
SAKSDVVDDEII


----------



## kath00

Anyone else have a 20% off that expires tonight? I would so appreciate a private message because all these codes are taken within minutes. Thank you.


----------



## firefly85

Hi!! I would greatly appreciate a code! Please PM me


----------



## fernwahh

If anyone has a code would really appreciate it . Please pm nme


----------



## Quigs

*ONLINE ONLY*

Ends 2/9

*$100 OFF *your $400 purchase
*$200 OFF * your $800 purchase

Use Code *GETMORE*

NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases 2/9/17. Enter promotional code *GETMORE* at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $100 off your $400 purchase or $200 off your $800 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 32, 3LAB INC, 4moms, A Detacher, A TOUCH OF IVY, ACQUA DI PARMA, AGRARIA, AKRIS, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, ALTERNA, ALTERNASFERA, AMERICAN DESIGNER FRAGRANCE, Ann Demeulemeester, ANNICK GOUTAL, ANTHOUSA, AQUIESSE, ARAMIS, AURALINE BEAUTY, Azzedine Alaia, B BROW BAR, BABY QUASAR, Baby Zen, Balmain, BASIC RESEARCH, BASQ, BEAUTE PRESTIGE INTL, BEAUTYRX BY DR SCHULTZ, BELLE FLEUR, BIKINI CLEANSE, BKR, BLISS, BLUE LAGOON USA, BOBBI BROWN, BOND, Bottega Veneta, Brics, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, BURBERRY, Butler's Men's Grooming, BVLGARI, BY KILIAN, BY TERRY, Canada Goose, CANYON RANCH, CARON, Cartier, CARVEN, CASTLE FORBES, CASWELL-MASSEY, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, CHANTECAILLE, Charlotte Olympia, Charvet , CHELLA, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, CHRISTOPHE ROBIN, Christopher Kane, CINI ANDREA, CLARINS USA, CLARISONIC, CLARKS BOTANICALS, CLE DE PEAU, CLINIQUE, CLIVE CHRISTIAN, Comme des Garcons, COTY, Creatures of the Wind, CREED, David Yurman, DAYNA DECKER, de Beers, DECORTE, DIANA VREELAND, DIPTYQUE, DL & CO, DOLCE AND GABBANA, DONNA KARAN, Dries Van Noten, DUC DE VERVINS, EARTHWORKS, EDITIONS DE PARFUMES FRED, ELIZABETH ARDEN, ELIZABETHW, Ergo Baby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA CORP, ERNO LASZLO, ESTEE LAUDER, EUOKO ,EX NIHILO, EYEKO, FASHION FRAGRANCES & COSM, Fendi, Filson, Fine Jewelry and Watches, FRAGRANCES ELITE INTL, FREDERIC FEKKAI, FREEZE 24-7, FRESH, FRINGE STUDIO, FUSION BEAUTY, GARY FARN, GHD, GIANNA ROSEATELIER, Giorgio Armani, GIVENCHY, GO SMILE, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, GROUPE CLARINS/MYBLEND, Gucci, GUERLAIN, Haider Ackermann, HAMPTON SUN, HANAE MORI PERFUMES, Hanky Panky, HARRY D KOENIG & CO, HEALTH MOVE, HERMES, Herve Leger, HOMER, HUGO BOSS, ICS SKIN THERAPIE, INDIE LEE, INDUSTRIAL CONTACTS, INKA, INNOVATIVE COSMETIC, INTERPARFUMS LUXURY BRAND, IOMA, IRIS NATION, IRVING W RICE & CO., ISAAC MIZRAHI, JACK BLACK, JAMES READ, Jason Wu, JAY STRONGWATER, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, JINSOON BEAUTY, JL Strong, JO MALONE, JOHN ALLAN, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, JOHN VARVATOS, Jonathan Simkhai, JUICY COUTURE, Junya Watanabe, KANEBO COSMETICS USA, Kenzo, KIEHL'S SINCE 1851, Kiton, Kors, LA MER, LA PRAIRIE, LADUREE BEAUTE, LAFCO, LANCER SKINCARE, LANC??ME, Lanvin, L'ARTISAN PARFUMEUR, LAURA MERCIER, LE LABO, LE METIER DE BEATUE, LEAF & RUSHER, LELET NY, LEONOR GREYL PARIS, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, LUMINESS AIR, LUXCON GROUP, M DESIGN, MA CHER EAST, MAC, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, MADELINE BETH, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Maiyet, MARC JACOBS, MARCELO BURLON , MARIE CLEMENCE, MARIO BADESCU, Mark Cross, MARNI, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, MDSOLARSCIENCES, MICHAEL KORS, Michael Michael Kors , Michele Watches, MINE DESIGN, Miu Miu, MOLTON BROWN, Moncler, Monique L'huillier Bridal, MOR COSMETICS, MOROCCANOIL, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, NAILS, NARS, NATORI, NEST FRAGRANCES, Nicole Benisti , Nina Ricci, NUBRILLIANCE, Nuna, Orbit, ORCHARD INTERNATIONAL, ORLANE, OSCAR DE LA RENTA, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, P&G PRESTIGE PRODUCTS, Palm Angels, PENHALIGON'S, PHACE BIOACTIVE, PHYTO, Piaget, POP NYC 1 LLC, Prada, Prada Sport, Premiere Salons, PREVAGE, PROMOTIONAL ALLIANCE INTL, RALPH LAUREN, Ralph Lauren Collection , Ralph Lauren Purple Label, REEM ACRA, RE-VIVE, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, RIGUAD, Rimowa, Rochas, RODIAL LTD, ROMA INDUSTRIES, Saint Laurent, SAKS FIFTH AVENUE, Samsonite, SCOTT BARNES, SELECTIVE BEAUTY, Self Portrait, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, SHISEIDO, SHU UEMURA, SHUGA BUDS, SILK'N SENSEPIL, SISLEY, SK II, SKIN NUTRITION, SKYN ICELAND, SLATKIN & CO., SLIP, Stella McCartney, STEPHANIE JOHNSON, STILA COSMETICS, Stokke, STRIVECTIN-SD, Stuart Weitzman, SUPERGOOP, SWISSCOSMET, T3, TAMMY FENDER, TATA HARPER, TED GIBSON & CO., TEMPTU, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, THE LAUNDRESS, The Row, THIERRY MUGLER, Thom Browne, TOCCA, Tod's, TOM FORD, TRISH MCEVOY, Tumi, TWEEZERMAN, UGG Australia, UNBRANDED, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Valextra, VALMONT, VERA WANG, Vera Wang Bridal, VERGE MARKETING, VERSACE, Vianel, VICTOR COSMECEUTICALS, VIE LUXE INTL, VIKTOR & ROLF, Vionnet, VOLUSPA, VOTIVO, Wacoal, YVES SAINT LAURENT, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmerman, ZIRH INTL.


----------



## rainneday

Very cool, thank you!


----------



## cteee

If anyone could PM me a 20% coupon code, I'd be grateful!


----------



## -flawless-

Anyone else having trouble placing an order on Saks' website?


----------



## Carton

I would to have a 20% off Saks code if anyone not using it. Thanks!


----------



## <3juicy

$50 off $250 or $100 off $500

SAKSDLSJ445X


----------



## PlainnJaine

Double points for Saks First members


----------



## Carton

:heart:juicy said:


> $50 off $250 or $100 off $500
> 
> SAKSDLSJ445X


Thanks~


----------



## kath00

Anyone else have a $100 off $500 I could use please?  PM would be best because these codes go super fast.  TY in advance!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone have an extra promo code they are not using? Please PM me! I'm picking out my own present for having baby #3 (I told DH I prefer it this way. I get to have fun online shopping during late night feedings).
Thank you in advance!


----------



## <3juicy

$15 off $150 or $30 off $300 beauty or fragrance purchase 

BF74656


----------



## fally

SAKS10OFF FOR 10% SITEWIDE INCLUDING BEAUTY AND FRAGRANCES. VALID UNTIL 2/25/17


----------



## Tghuman

i have a spend 150 and get $30 off ... if any one needs it 

www.talkable.com/x/gig3a0


----------



## codextooth

3x $50 off 200 in beauty/fragrance online until March 5, 2017

SAKSDMWSQUJ2 (COUNTER CODE D0000071FPH00008014)
SAKSDMFDC33E (COUNTER CODE D0000071DU900050588)
SAKSDM5RD2RX (COUNTER CODE D0000071FNL00050588)


----------



## 7777777

codextooth said:


> 3x $50 off 200 in beauty/fragrance online until March 5, 2017
> 
> SAKSDMWSQUJ2 (COUNTER CODE D0000071FPH00008014)
> SAKSDMFDC33E (COUNTER CODE D0000071DU900050588)
> SAKSDM5RD2RX (COUNTER CODE D0000071FNL00050588)


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ocean82

Use Code SAKSDS65KWSS
Now Through 3/26

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Acne Studios, Akris, Alexander McQueen, Azzedine Alaia, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, BVLGARI, Celine, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, ESQ Movado, Ethan K, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, Jil Sander Navy, Lanvin, Maison Margiela, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Marc Jacobs, Mary Katrantzou, Nina Ricci, Prada, Rimowa, Rochas, Samsonite, Shinola, Tod's, UGG, UGG Australia, Versace, Vionnet. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## Hawklabel

Marked, thx for sharing


----------



## Shopgirl1996

ONLINE ONLY

Ends 3/9

*$100 Off *your $400 purchase  
*$200 Off  *your $800 purchase

Use Code* SPRING17*

LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases 3/7/17-3/9/17. Enter promotional code SPRING17 at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $100 OFF your $400 purchase or $200 OFF your $800 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchase.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Akris, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Bridal Sample Sale, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, de Beers, Dries Van Noten, Ergobaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Hanky Panky, Hanro, HERVE LEGER, Jil Sander, JL Strong, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, Kate Spade New York, Kiton, La Perla, Lanvin, Le Mystere, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Marcelo Burlon, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, Moncler, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Oscar de la Renta Bridal, Palm Angels, Piaget, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Self-Portrait, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tumi, UGG Australia, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vionnet, WACOAL, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

The above code worked on some jewelry designers, like Roberto Coin, too!


----------



## codextooth




----------



## cafecreme15

If anyone has a 10% or 20% off coupon they are not using, I would really appreciate it if you could DM me the code! Thanks so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

You ladies & gents are so terrific for sharing your codes..


----------



## Sandi.el

What can you even buy with all these exclusions. It's ridiculous.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sandi.el said:


> What can you even buy with all these exclusions. It's ridiculous.



I know, right? With all those exclusions, you might as well go shop at Macy's!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Is there a promo code out right now that I didn't receive?


----------



## lulilu

^^ there is a GC event going on today and tomorrow for online purchases.


----------



## karmatic

Use SAKS15OFF for 15% off on the website -- not sure about brand exclusions.


----------



## restricter

karmatic said:


> Use SAKS15OFF for 15% off on the website -- not sure about brand exclusions.



10% off on cosmetics too!  Nothing seems to be excluded.  Go nuts people before they update the website.  PS - they extended the gift card promotion too so it's really a good deal today


----------



## Quigs

restricter said:


> 10% off on cosmetics too!  Nothing seems to be excluded.  Go nuts people before they update the website.  PS - they extended the gift card promotion too so it's really a good deal today


Is a code needed?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I tried using SAKS15OFF on Louboutins but the pair I put in my cart was excluded. A Rag & Bone blazer, however, it worked!

Madison Avenue Spy is reporting that Saks Friends and Family PRESALE has begun, and the F&F event for EVERYONE will run next week through April 2. So you may want to wait for that 25% off!


----------



## restricter

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I tried using SAKS15OFF on Louboutins but the pair I put in my cart was excluded. A Rag & Bone blazer, however, it worked!
> 
> Madison Avenue Spy is reporting that Saks Friends and Family PRESALE has begun, and the F&F event for EVERYONE will run March 21-April 2. So you may want to wait for that 25% off!



Madison Ave Spy is frequently wrong about her information and since today is the 22nd of March, I'm thinking 15% off is as good as it's going to get.


----------



## lulilu

It's March 29-April 2, according to a post card I got today.  Online starting the 28th.  No info re specific designer exclusions.


----------



## kate2828

I called my saks store and they said presale has started for card holders. The 15 off works for Burberry and balmain! Unfortunately not for what I really want.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

restricter said:


> 10% off on cosmetics too!  Nothing seems to be excluded.  Go nuts people before they update the website.  PS - they extended the gift card promotion too so it's really a good deal today



Ugh. That is a good deal! Of course, I just saw this AFTER I made a big purchase at Nordstrom in the beauty department.  Oh well, at least Nordstrom had triple points and a gift for La Mer.


----------



## restricter

lulilu said:


> It's March 29-April 2, according to a post card I got today.  Online starting the 28th.  No info re specific designer exclusions.



Do they mention what the discount is on fine jewelry?


----------



## lulilu

restricter said:


> Do they mention what the discount is on fine jewelry?



It says 20% off jewelry and excludes leased departments, e.g., Cartier.


----------



## restricter

lulilu said:


> It says 20% off jewelry and excludes leased departments, e.g., Cartier.



Swell, now I have to decide if the 5% I'd save outweighs the massively massive gift card I just earned with this purchase.  I'm kinda thinking it doesn't though.

Thanks Lulilu!!!


----------



## Paul2620

The Online Sale starts Tuesday at 12:01am! Wednesday in Store. 25% off everything except 20% off fine jewelry, no discount on cosmetics or leased brands.

http://stores.saks.com/paulw


----------



## kate2828

Paul2620 said:


> The Online Sale starts Tuesday at 12:01am! Wednesday in Store. 25% off everything except 20% off fine jewelry, no discount on cosmetics or leased brands.
> 
> http://stores.saks.com/paulw



There must be designer exclusions like Gucci moncler BV etc etc. Do you know what they are? Btw interestingly you're in my area though I normally work with an sa at chevy chase .


----------



## Chrissy131

kate2828 said:


> There must be designer exclusions like Gucci moncler BV etc etc. Do you know what they are? Btw interestingly you're in my area though I normally work with an sa at chevy chase .



most designers are exclude...they exclude ferragamo  I believe 2 years ago...usually 20% off code is better than f&f...F&f sale usually  just include contemporary brands


----------



## Paul2620

kate2828 said:


> There must be designer exclusions like Gucci moncler BV etc etc. Do you know what they are? Btw interestingly you're in my area though I normally work with an sa at chevy chase .


There are designer exclusions for brands like Gucci, Chanel, and Louis because most of them are leased by the store (we don't own the product) Ferragamo and some other higher-end brands do have select items on the sale. I think the sale is best for clothes since it has the least exclusions! Online also has a better chance of having the item on the sale since there is more product


----------



## kate2828

Paul2620 said:


> There are designer exclusions for brands like Gucci, Chanel, and Louis because most of them are leased by the store (we don't own the product) Ferragamo and some other higher-end brands do have select items on the sale. I think the sale is best for clothes since it has the least exclusions! Online also has a better chance of having the item on the sale since there is more product



Do you happen to know if max Mara, moncler, balmain, or kenzo will be included? These are almost always excluded and wanted to pick up a few things. Saks is have a promo now but with the amount I want to buy I think if it's 25 off I'd rather wait!


----------



## Paul2620

kate2828 said:


> Do you happen to know if max Mara, moncler, balmain, or kenzo will be included? These are almost always excluded and wanted to pick up a few things. Saks is have a promo now but with the amount I want to buy I think if it's 25 off I'd rather wait!



Balmain, Moncler, and Kenzo are not included however I think Max Mara may be. For brands that are not included, you earn triple points!


----------



## randr21

Online sale started for SaksFirst, not much included in terms of designers. Quick look saw no max mara or burberry apparel. Also no rag & bone or stuart weitzman shoes, not even Nicholas kirkwood. Didnt bother w bags...


----------



## partialtopink

randr21 said:


> Online sale started for SaksFirst, not much included in terms of designers. Quick look saw no max mara or burberry apparel. Also no rag & bone or stuart weitzman shoes, not even Nicholas kirkwood. Didnt bother w bags...



I got the email too, but confused because it takes me straight to the Sale page. It's not 25% off full price items. It's just taking me to a sale page. Is this correct?


----------



## partialtopink

Never mind, figured it out. Link only works in Safari, and not Firefox or Chrome. If you're a Mac user and running into same problem, try that. You can send me PM for the link.


----------



## lulilu

Link takes you to sale page.  Very few items/designers on sale IMO and certainly not premier designers.  Jewelry has some better designers, but not shoes, bags, clothing.  Not a great sale at all.


----------



## ocean82

Use Code SAKSEDZT8KQJ
Now through 4/23

*THIS SALE REPRESENTS PERCENTAGE OFF ORIGINAL PRICES. SELECTED MERCHANDISE ONLY. NOT ALL DEPARTMENTS INCLUDED IN SALE. NOT ALL DEPARTMENTS IN ALL SAKS FIFTH AVENUE STORES. INTERMEDIATE MARKDOWNS MAY HAVE OCCURRED PRIOR TO THIS SALE. NO ADJUSTMENTS TO PRIOR PURCHASES UNLESS MERCHANDISE IS MARKED DOWN WITHIN 7 DAYS OF BEING PURCHASED AT FULL PRICE. EXCLUDES SAKS FIFTH AVENUE STORES IN CANADA OR SAKS FIFTH AVENUE OFF 5TH STORES. ALL HBC ASSOCIATES AND THOSE SHOPPING ON SAKS ACCOUNTS EARNING A DISCOUNT ARE NOT ELIGIBLE. PRICES AT SAKS.COM ALREADY REFLECT REDUCTION. SALE ENDS IN STORES ON 4/2/17 AND ON SAKS.COM ON 4/2/17 AT 11:59PM (ET). 

*VALID NOW THROUGH APRIL 23, 2017. YOU MUST PRESENT THIS EMAIL AT A SAKS FIFTH AVENUE STORE AT TIME OF PURCHASE TO RECEIVE THE APPLICABLE DISCOUNT. VALID IN WOMEN'S HANDBAGS NOW THROUGH 4/23/17. OFFER VALID ONCE PER CUSTOMER. VALID ON SAKS.COM PURCHASES NOW THROUGH 4/23/17 AT 11:59 PM (ET). ENTER PROMOTIONAL CODE SAKSEDZT8KQJ AT CHECKOUT FOR SAKS.COM AND CATALOG PURCHASES. NOT VALID ON SAKS FIFTH AVENUE OFF FIFTH STORES. FULL VALUE OF COUPON MUST BE USED AT TIME OF PURCHASE. DISCOUNT COUPON IS FOR PROMOTIONAL PURPOSES ONLY, WITHOUT MONEY OR OTHER VALUE GIVEN IN EXCHANGE, AND IS NON-TRANSFERABLE. THIS OFFER CANNOT BE APPLIED AS CREDIT TO PREVIOUS PURCHASES. COUPON MAY NOT BE REDEEMED FOR CASH OR USED AS PAYMENT OR CREDIT TOWARD SAKS FIFTH AVENUE CREDIT CARD ACCOUNTS. CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFERS. EXCLUDES SOME DESIGNER COLLECTIONS, LEASED COLLECTIONS, GIFT CARD AND SAKS EMPLOYEE PURCHASES. 

DESIGNER EXCLUSIONS (CERTAIN CATEGORIES OF MERCHANDISE ARE EXCLUDED): AKRIS , ALEXANDER MCQUEEN, AZZEDINE ALAIA, BALMAIN, CHANEL, CHLOE, CHRISTIAN DIOR, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN, CHRISTOPHER KANE, COMME DES GARCONS, FILSON, GUCCI, JIL SANDER, MAISON MARTIN MARGIELA, MARC JACOBS, MARY KATRANTZOU, MICHAEL KORS, MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS, NINA RICCI, PRADA, ROCHAS, TOD'S, UGG AUSTRALIA, VALENTINO, VERSACE, VIONNET. ADDITIONAL EXCLUSIONS MAY APPLY IN STORE.


----------



## shibainu




----------



## kate2828

This works on a variety of products including bottega veneta! Unfortunately not Gucci or louboutin


----------



## randr21

Spend some get some, dont know code yet.

THURSDAY, APRIL 20th - One Day Only

Receive a Saks electronic gift card with your purchase as follows:

Spend $250- $499    Get $35
Spend $500- $999    Get $75
Spend $1000-$1999 Get $150
Spend $2000-$2999 Get $450
Spend $3000 & up Get $700


----------



## Tpurroc

randr21 said:


> Spend some get some, dont know code yet.
> 
> THURSDAY, APRIL 20th - One Day Only
> 
> Receive a Saks electronic gift card with your purchase as follows:
> 
> Spend $250- $499    Get $35
> Spend $500- $999    Get $75
> Spend $1000-$1999 Get $150
> Spend $2000-$2999 Get $450
> Spend $3000 & up Get $700


Are Neiman or Nordstrom having promo code ?


----------



## meowmix318

Tpurroc said:


> Are Neiman or Nordstrom having promo code ?


I don't think Nordstrom ever had promo codes


----------



## ocean82

10% OFF: Use Code SAKSELFF9DUT

Ends 4/24

Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores and saksoff5th.com. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico. 

*PERCENTAGE OFF IS NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. CANNOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER PERCENT OFF OR DOLLAR OFF PROMOTIONS. VALID ON SAKS.COM THROUGH 4/24/17 AT 11:59PM (ET). VALID ON SAKS.COM PURCHASES ONLY. EXCLUDES SAKS FIFTH AVENUE STORES, SAKS FIFTH AVENUE OFF 5TH STORES, SAKSOFF5TH.COM, GIFT CARD, CHARITABLE ITEMS, AND SAKS EMPLOYEE PURCHASES. DESIGNER EXCLUSIONS APPLY. VALID ON SHIPMENTS TO US ADDRESSES ONLY. WE WILL TAKE 10% OFF YOUR ORDER WHEN YOU ENTER PROMOTIONAL CODE: SAKSELFF9DUT AT CHECKOUT. CODE VALID FOR ONE TIME USE ONLY. NO ADJUSTMENTS TO PRIOR PURCHASES. 

DESIGNER EXCLUSIONS (CERTAIN CATEGORIES OF MERCHANDISE ARE EXCLUDED): 3.1 PHILLIP LIM, 3.1 PHILLIP LIM INITIALS, A DETACHER, ACNE STUDIOS, AKRIS , AKRIS PUNTO, ALAIA, ALEXANDER MCQUEEN , ALEXANDER WANG, ALTUZARRA, AMI, ANN DEMEULEMEESTER, ANYA HINDMARCH, AQUILANO RIMONDI , AZZEDINE ALAIA, BABY ZEN, BALENCIAGA, BALMAIN, BELSTAFF, BOTTEGA VENETA, BRIAN REYES, BRIC'S , BRUNELLO CUCINELLI , BUGABOO, CANADA GOOSE, CARTIER, CÉDRIC CHARLIER, CELINE, CHANEL, CHANTELLE, CHLOE, CHRISTIAN DIOR, CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN, CHRISTOPHE LEMAIRE, CHRISTOPHER KANE, CINOH, COMMANDO, COMME DES GARCONS, COMME DES GARCONS COMME DES GARCONS, COSTUME NATIONAL, CREATURES OF THE WIND, DAVID YURMAN , DE BEERS, DEGREES OF FREEDOM, DEREK LAM, DIOR, DOLCE & GABBANA , DOO.RI, DRIES VAN NOTEN, DYSON, EMILIO PUCCI , ERGOBABY, ETHAN K, FENDI, GIAMBA, GIANVITO ROSSI , GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI , GIVENCHY, GUCCI, GUCCI , HAIDER ACKERMANN, HALSTON, HANKY PANKY, HANRO, HEARTS ON FIRE, HERVE LEGER, ICEBERG, ISAIA, ISSEY MIYAKE, JEAN PAUL GAULTIER, JIMMY CHOO, JONATHAN SIMKHAI, JUNYA WATANABE, KENZO, KITON, KORS, LA PERLA, LANVIN , LE CREUSET, LE MYSTERE, LOEWE, LORO PIANA , MACKENZIE-CHILDS, MACLAREN, MAISON MARGIELA, MAISON MARTIN MARGIELA MM6, MANOLO BLAHNIK, MARC JACOBS, MARCELO BURLON , MARNI, MARQUES'ALMEIDA, MARTIN GRANT, MAXI COSI, MCM, MICHAEL KORS, MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS , MICHELE WATCHES, MIU MIU, MONCLER, MONSE, MONTBLANC, MOVADO EDGE, MOVADO MOTION, MSGM, NARCISO RODRIGUEZ, NATORI, NICOLE BENISTI , NINA RICCI, NOCTURNE #22, NOIR KEI NINOMIYA, NUNA, OFF-WHITE, PALM ANGELS, PETER PILOTTO, PETER SOM, PIAGET, PIERRE BALMAIN , PRADA, PRADA SPORT, PROENZA SCHOULER , RALPH LAUREN COLLECTION, RAY-BAN, RICHARD CHAI, RICK OWENS, RICK OWENS DRKSHDW, RICK OWENS LILIES, RIMOWA, ROBERTO CAVALLI, ROCHAS, ROGER VIVIER, SACAI, SAINT LAURENT, SALVATORE FERRAGAMO , SAMSONITE , SARA LANZI, SELF-PORTRAIT, SHINOLA, SIMONE ROCHA, SONIA RYKIEL, STELLA MCCARTNEY, STOKKE, STUART WEITZMAN, SYDNEY EVAN, T BY ALEXANDER WANG, THAKOON, THE FUR SALON, THE ROW, THOM BROWNE, TOD'S , TOM FORD, TOMAS MAIER , UGG, UPPABABY, VALENTINO, VETEMENTS, WACOAL, ZAC POSEN, ZEGNA, ZERO + MARIA CORNEJO, ZIMMERMAN.


----------



## ppmaster

20% off code - 
SAKSENQXWRY7


----------



## lulilu

Use Code SAKSENNV6T73 for 20% off.  One time use.


----------



## juicypinkglam

10% off with SAKSELYX4CTV, One time use.


----------



## jssl1688

20% codes, pm for them


----------



## ocean82

20% off

Use Code SAKSENKWABBE


----------



## macy

20% off  
SAKSENJ2R7G2
Expires tonight


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone have  code that hasn't expired?


----------



## mochi0172

Anyone have a code they can please PM me?


----------



## fashiontattle

I'll take one too! Could someone pm me? [emoji259]


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have a 20% off code? PM me please. Thanks


----------



## lilacto

looking for 20% code. Pl PM me.


----------



## cindy05

Good morning! I am looking for a discount code. Please PM me if you have one. Thank you.


----------



## codextooth

here is 100 off 500.


----------



## cindy05

codextooth said:


> here is 100 off 500.


Thank you! I wish I had this code yesterday. I ordered a Burberry coat on the site for $477 and it's already shipped so I couldn't even add another item to make it $500.  I think they would apply a 10% or 20% code but can't do anything about the total purchase amount.  Still hoping someone can PM me a 20% off code.


----------



## marmic

Does anyone have another 100 off 500 code?  The one above was used.  Thx.


----------



## codextooth

Another 100 off 500 code, expires tomorrow midnight.


----------



## mayoa

and another 
100$ off 500$
*SAKSEH3EKWUA*


----------



## codextooth

anyone else have more 100 off 500 codes?


----------



## codextooth

I think they just sent out new promo codes today, does anyone have 20% off codes?


----------



## lulilu

I got one but every time I click on an item, I get an error message.  I imagine the website is inundated.  I will post later if I can't get it to work for me.


----------



## theITbag

codextooth said:


> I think they just sent out new promo codes today, does anyone have 20% off codes?



You can use mine. Enjoy. 

Use Code SAKSEW7VBC3Z


----------



## ProShopper1

cindy05 said:


> Thank you! I wish I had this code yesterday. I ordered a Burberry coat on the site for $477 and it's already shipped so I couldn't even add another item to make it $500.  I think they would apply a 10% or 20% code but can't do anything about the total purchase amount.  Still hoping someone can PM me a 20% off code.



Did you get the Burberry quilted coat too!?


----------



## codextooth

Can someone PM me the 20% off code? Just about to check out the code from theITbag and turned out someone already used it


----------



## Star1231

Can anyone PM me a 20% code they aren't using? [emoji4]


----------



## jssl1688

Pm me for 20% code


----------



## k5ml3k

jssl1688 said:


> Pm me for 20% code



PM'd you [emoji5]


----------



## loveshoes1

SAKSEUJ5DSKV 10% off


----------



## Lululola

See my code below for 20% off


----------



## ehy210

Does anyone have a SAKs coupon I can have? The one above has been used. Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

*SAKSEW7TPDRU  20%*
*SAKSEUB7GHEV 10%
SAKSEWC7H9QU 20%*


----------



## mayoa

*SAKSEW6CGZ9Y     20%*


----------



## neko-chan

Would anyone be so kind to PM me a 20% one, would love to get something for my birthday. Much appreciated!

I'll be sure to repost here in the future whenever I get my code from the promo emails


----------



## ocean82

neko-chan said:


> Would anyone be so kind to PM me a 20% one, would love to get something for my birthday. Much appreciated!
> 
> I'll be sure to repost here in the future whenever I get my code from the promo emails



PMed


----------



## ocean82

Here is another 10% off:


Use Code SAKSEUK2QQ5H


----------



## greenoiloil

Will anyone be willing to PM me a 20% code? Need for Mother's Day gift. Thanks!


----------



## coachgusttogirl

Does anyone have a new saks code? Please PM me.


----------



## chaochao2

Does anyone have a new Saks code? Please PM me.


----------



## elsa2017

Does anyone have a Saks code? Please PM me. Thank you very much！


----------



## bebeklein

I have a Mother's Day gift I'd like to get my sister.  Please PM a Saks code of you aren't using.   Thank you so much!


----------



## bebeklein

bebeklein said:


> I have a Mother's Day gift I'd like to get my sister.  Please PM a Saks code of you aren't using.   Thank you so much!


Ugh I realized I had one in my email but the sale ended May 9


----------



## theITbag

Enjoy!


----------



## mallb

Does anyone have a SA in the New York store shoe department?


----------



## lms910

Saks presale started for designer handbags and shoes. I rushed over because Madison Avenue Spy said 40 -50% off. All i was interested in were YSL bags which were only 20-30% off! Not much of a sale for a sac de jour to go from $2650 to $2120...


----------



## missmilk

If anyone has a Saks code they aren't using, I would really appreciate it if you could PM me! TIA.


----------



## Quigs

Sale is now online.


----------



## lcutli1

Hey all, I am gearing up for my Mem Day shopping. If anyone has a SAKS code they are not using, please PM me!


----------



## lioele

Anyone have a code that they're not using? Please PM me! thanks in advance [emoji847]


----------



## lioele




----------



## katrina baker

Hi! Does anyone have a 20% Saks code that I can use for my hubby's birthday gift? PM me.


----------



## lulilu

SAKSEZ3YET9Q for 20% off.


----------



## k5ml3k

lulilu said:


> SAKSEZ3YET9Q for 20% off.



Used, thank you!


----------



## Diorek

Could you PM me 20% code, please.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## codextooth

10% off SAKSEXHDA8SQ
15% off SAKSEYZZ7978


----------



## Lululola

20% SAKSEZ6UBZR9


----------



## dingdong79

Lululola said:


> 20% SAKSEZ6UBZR9



Used. Thanks [emoji847]


----------



## nattzi

10%  SAKSEXXXJZMY


----------



## mayoa

15% off 
SAKSEYMNH8G7


----------



## natalia0128

SAKSEZ2T244T 20%


----------



## supermodeldior

Used  
Does anybody else have a coupon they could please send? I'm doing to order a pair of shoes!


----------



## natalia0128

supermodeldior said:


> Used
> Does anybody else have a coupon they could please send? I'm doing to order a pair of shoes!


Pm me for 20% if you still need it


----------



## dorcast

SAKSEZ5THA9N    20%

SAKSEYY5W54A.   15%


----------



## natalia0128

SAKSEYABJ4N4 15 %


----------



## nejohn

SAKSEZ4RETAH 20%


----------



## nejohn

Dose anyone has the early acess to the final sale?thanks!


----------



## VSalt

nejohn said:


> Dose anyone has the early acess to the final sale?thanks!


i'm not sure about early access - but the final sale is live on the website.


----------



## nejohn

VSalt said:


> i'm not sure about early access - but the final sale is live on the website.


It's pretty much the same price if you use 20% off code before


----------



## NANI1972

nejohn said:


> It's pretty much the same price if you use 20% off code before



There were a lot of designer exclusions .....


----------



## Michelle1x

looking for a code if anybody has any.....


----------



## cuteusername

Me too! PM me?


----------



## fashiontattle

Anyone have a code i could use? It will be much appreciated [emoji177]


----------



## nejohn

Anyone has a code?please pm me.thanks


----------



## natalia0128

0ff 5th Saks fifth Avenue 
$30 off  your purchase $150 or more
*5068957125*
*5068957117*


----------



## shibainu

Off 5th Saks: 20% off of 150$ or more
code: *5055610109*


----------



## randr21

SPEND SOME $$$ GET SOME $$$


ONE DAY ONLY!!!

Thursday, July 20th

Receive a Saks electronic gift card with your purchase as follows:

SPEND:

RECEIVE A SAKS GIFT CARD FOR:

$250 - $499

$25

$500 - $999

$50

$1000 - $1999

$100

$2000 - $2999

$450

$3000 & More

$700


----------



## fox2005

Thanks for the codes!


----------



## Pikajace

Hi guys! I'm new to Saks and wanted to ask you how the Saks reward works. I recently made a large purchase which I converted my Saks points into a gift card. My question is, if I purchased something with that gift card and the item I purchased didn't work out and had to be returned, would the credit from the gift card comes back to my account? Or would it loose it altogether?


----------



## Quigs

If you return the item to a Saks store remind the SA about the Gift Card you used and ask him or her to give you a new gift card.  If you purchased the item online then call customer service, number posted on the website, and ask how to get the gift card before you return the item.


----------



## ocean82

Today only.

Exclusively for you: $250 OFF your $1000 purchase

Use code: SUMMERLUV

Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. Offer valid at saks.com and in Saks Fifth Avenue stores only. Valid on shipments to US addresses only. Not valid on international shipments. Offer may be used when shipping to multiple addresses. Offer not valid on Rush, Next Business Day or Saturday delivery orders. Not valid in Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores and saksoff5th.com. For Drop Ship items, offer only applies to items eligible for standard shipping. No adjustments to prior purchases. This offer is non-transferable. Saks' return policy still applies to items returned under this offer. Items may not be available in Puerto Rico. 

*Receive $250 off your purchase of $1000 or more, excluding taxes, shipping and delivery charges, gift card, employee purchases and certain designers (see below), on saks.com purchases made on 7/24/17 when you enter promotional code SUMMERLUV at checkout. NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. Limit one promotional code per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Discount is non-transferable, must be used in a single transaction and cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Discount may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other gift card, dollar or percentage off offers. Can be combined with up to five gift with purchase promotions and free shipping offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Discount may be suspended or terminated at any time. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Alexander Wang, All Watch & Jewelry Repair, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Butler's Men's Grooming, Cedric Charlier, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Centerplate Foods, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, de Beers, Dries Van Noten, Ergobaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Graff, Grille 515 Restaurant & Lounge, Grungy Gentleman x Eton, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, Hanky Panky, Hanro, HERVE LEGER, Jil Sander, John Allan Mens Grooming Services, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, Kate Spade New York, Kiton, La Perla, Lanvin, Le Mystere, LOEWE, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Marcelo Burlon, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Movado, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, noir kei ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Palm Angels, Piaget, Prada, Premiere Salons, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Sara Lanzi, Self-Portrait, SFA Restaurants, Shinola, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tumi, UGG, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Versace, VETEMENTS, Vionnet, WACOAL, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann. 

***Some limitations apply to these packages. For full details, go to saksfirst.com/unlocked. To purchase a package with your SaksFirst points or for more information, email unlocked@s5a.com with your name, a contact number and email address, and the name of the package. A customer service representative will contact you within 5 days to help you with any questions and your purchase as well as make all travel, food and lodging arrangements for you. All packages are limited in availability and are valid while supplies last. Packages may sell out. Individual package prices include transportation to and from all package-related activities; unless otherwise specified, they do not include flight arrangements, Saks Fifth Avenue store merchandise or dining expenses. Flights must originate in the continental United States. Each package may have date or time limitations. Package events cannot be purchased separately; packages must be purchased in their entirety. Packages may only be purchased through the redemption of accumulated SaksFirst points. Customers must redeem SaksFirst points to purchase a package by December 31, 2017, when the SaksFirst program calendar year ends. Customers can visit saksfirst.com to view current year points and SaksFirst program information. In the event of a cancellation on the part of any party, customers who have purchased a package will be refunded the cost of the package in points via manual SaksFirst point adjustment to the purchaser's SaksFirst account by a customer service representative. Any gift cards issued in association with the package will be voided.


----------



## npanitch

claimed


----------



## theITbag

SAKSFGQBI2DP 20% off Enjoy!  Ends 8/2


----------



## Lauren0404

SAKSFG8R3FMP 20% off ends 8/2


----------



## ping1109

SAKSFGG9UHTA 20% off, expire 8/2


----------



## CarbonCopy

SAKSFGMND8RI 20% off, expires today 8/2.


----------



## natalia0128

20%  SAKSFG49XKQ7


----------



## natalia0128

15% SAKSFEQ7XBMK


----------



## natalia0128

20% SAKSFGTACCUH


----------



## antarctica

Does anyone have a code I could use (20%) PMed to me?

thanks!


----------



## codextooth

20% SAKSFG7YQUY8


----------



## codextooth

10% SAKSFDYW5648


----------



## mayoa

20%  SAKSFGMMPGQ2


----------



## loveshoes1

20% off SAKSFGFHG9TG


----------



## Untamed_Heart




----------



## Chrissy131

SAKSFGH7R79F 20%


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## ocean82

Does anyone have a code for beauty? TIA


----------



## natalia0128

Saks off if anyone interested 30$ off for $150 purchase 
5140328916
5140328908


----------



## codextooth

Beauty code. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3815244


----------



## ocean82

Used. Thank you so much.


----------



## allie3

Does anyone have a talkable link to get the $50 coupon?


----------



## ryo3388

I got this link to refer a friend , if u want, pm me ur email


----------



## ryo3388




----------



## allie3

How do I pm on here? Sorry I can't figure it out.


----------



## allie3

ryo3388 said:


> View attachment 3817404


I can't figure out how to send a PM on here, I'm new to this site. Could you PM me and I'll reply. Thank you.


----------



## allie3

I'm still looking for the refer a friend $50 off. Anyone have one they can share?


----------



## natalia0128

code for 
20% SAKSFM9GKV2U
15% Use Code SAKSFLYTD762

Ends 9/15


----------



## mtfuji

natalia0128 said:


> code for
> 20% SAKSFM9GKV2U
> 15% Use Code SAKSFLYTD762
> 
> Ends 9/15


this one is used.  Does anyone have a 20% code they can pm with?  Please and thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

mtfuji said:


> this one is used.  Does anyone have a 20% code they can pm with?  Please and thanks!


do you still need it 20%


----------



## natalia0128

i cannot PM at this moment


----------



## Diorek

Could somebody PM me 20% code, please.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## MollieGrace

I would greatly appreciate a 20% code, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## theITbag

SAKSFMG6XGBU 20% off. Expires today.


----------



## mtfuji

natalia0128 said:


> do you still need it 20%


Sorry for the late reply but no I have found one.  Thanks!


----------



## TIFFANI251

20% off expires today

SAKSFMU39WBF


----------



## kkfiregirl

can people say if they've used the code, then we would know that its been used.


----------



## natalia0128

kkfiregirl said:


> can people say if they've used the code, then we would know that its been used.


Yes, that is why in the future if I have a code I will not put in here. They need to comment what code they used.


----------



## kkfiregirl

TIFFANI251 said:


> SAKSFMU39WBF





natalia0128 said:


> Yes, that is why in the future if I have a code I will not put in here. They need to comment what code they used.



If you have a code in the future, I would really appreciate it if you would PM me!


----------



## lcutli1

Aww, I like the codes being posted in here! It's easy to just check and see if the most recent ones have been used. I plan to just drop my extra codes in the thread in future so whoever needs one can use it.


----------



## fally

I only ever receive the 10% codes which isn't a hit in my opinion. So I haven't posted them, If anyone wants them please let me know so that I can post them. I feel that most are searching for anyone who has 15% / 20% promo codes. The only thing that doesn't make sense is when someone will post their 20% promo codes at 11:30 pm when the codes expires at 12pm midnight not sure if it's a time difference thing. I try to post my codes for Bloomies and saks on the day that I receive them so that others can take advantage of them as well.


----------



## lcutli1

fally said:


> I only ever receive the 10% codes which isn't a hit in my opinion. ... I feel that most are searching for anyone who has 15% / 20% promo codes.


I was wondering about that too. I noticed that I was only receiving 10% and 15% codes in my inbox at the same time others were receiving the 20% off. Anyone know the reason?


----------



## ProShopper1

fally said:


> I only ever receive the 10% codes which isn't a hit in my opinion. So I haven't posted them, If anyone wants them please let me know so that I can post them. I feel that most are searching for anyone who has 15% / 20% promo codes. The only thing that doesn't make sense is when someone will post their 20% promo codes at 11:30 pm when the codes expires at 12pm midnight not sure if it's a time difference thing. I try to post my codes for Bloomies and saks on the day that I receive them so that others can take advantage of them as well.


My guess would be that they think they'll use it but realize they won't and want to give someone else the chance.


----------



## zwyyy

can someone pm me a 20% off coupon?


----------



## TIFFANI251

fally said:


> I only ever receive the 10% codes which isn't a hit in my opinion. So I haven't posted them, If anyone wants them please let me know so that I can post them. I feel that most are searching for anyone who has 15% / 20% promo codes. The only thing that doesn't make sense is when someone will post their 20% promo codes at 11:30 pm when the codes expires at 12pm midnight not sure if it's a time difference thing. I try to post my codes for Bloomies and saks on the day that I receive them so that others can take advantage of them as well.



I assume you are referring to my 11:30pm 20% off code post. I have been meaning to post the code for 2 days and simply forgot. When I remembered it was the last hour, but I still posted figuring someone may get the chance to use it.

I myself do alot of online shopping late at nite. While doing so I often pop over here late@nite to check for codes. And believe it or not I have found codes that expire that day and have used them within minutes of expiration on a few occasions. Therefore, being as though there are no rules as to what time you post and/or how many codes you post....I figure it would be ok in posting my code so late in the day, no harm intended.


----------



## TIFFANI251

kkfiregirl said:


> If you have a code in the future, I would really appreciate it if you would PM me!



Sorry, I dont PM codes for fear they may get wasted and not be used. I always post my codes directly in the forum as first come first serve. 

Also, there is no rule that people say "when a code has been used"....this thread has always been first come, first served. If you try the code and it doesnt work, simply means someone beat you to it. 

Personally I find the open "first come, first served" vibe to be refreshing. You either find a code or you dont. No waiting around hoping someone answers your PM. You either get the code or you dont.

Good luck in your code search


----------



## lcutli1

TIFFANI251 said:


> I assume you are referring to my 11:30pm 20% off code post. I have been meaning to post the code for 2 days and simply forgot. When I remembered it was the last hour, but I still posted figuring someone may get the chance to use it.
> 
> I myself do alot of online shopping late at nite. While doing so I often pop over here late@nite to check for codes. And believe it or not I have found codes that expire that day and have used them within minutes of expiration on a few occasions. Therefore, being as though there are no rules as to what time you post and/or how many codes you post....I figure it would be ok in posting my code so late in the day, no harm intended.


Please continue to post codes whenever! I actually almost used your code - I saw it come through but I waited too long and I was late by 1 minute at the checkout  So it very nearly got used and was much appreciated!


----------



## kkfiregirl

TIFFANI251 said:


> Sorry, I dont PM codes for fear they may get wasted and not be used. I always post my codes directly in the forum as first come first serve.
> 
> Also, there is no rule that people say "when a code has been used"....this thread has always been first come, first served. If you try the code and it doesnt work, simply means someone beat you to it.
> 
> Personally I find the open "first come, first served" vibe to be refreshing. You either find a code or you dont. No waiting around hoping someone answers your PM. You either get the code or you dont.
> 
> Good luck in your code search



First of all my response was to the member that I directly quoted - it was not to you and it was not to anyone else that might have a code.

Second - I know there is no rule, and I did not suggest that such a rule existed. I said that it would be great if people mentioned that a code was used. It seems polite and courteous enough that someone would do that. I'm not sure how my suggestion was translated as a rule.

Lastly - I agree, the first come, first served vibe is refreshing, but that doesn't negate my earlier point with respect to members saying if a code is used.

Thanks!


----------



## TIFFANI251

kkfiregirl said:


> First of all my response was to the member that I directly quoted - it was not to you and it was not to anyone else that might have a code.
> 
> Second - I know there is no rule, and I did not suggest that such a rule existed. I said that it would be great if people mentioned that a code was used. It seems polite and courteous enough that someone would do that. I'm not sure how my suggestion was translated as a rule.
> 
> Lastly - I agree, the first come, first served vibe is refreshing, but that doesn't negate my earlier point with respect to members saying if a code is used.
> 
> Thanks!



No problem, I assumed you were talking directly to me being as though you quoted my code in your response?

And your comment was not translated to a "rule".  I just wasn't sure if you were aware that no one has to PM anyone or say when a code was used or even say thanks to appease anyone. That is not the intent of this thread. You can can go back pages and pages until you get to page 1. You will see people just pop in codes and keep moving along. Some folks say thanks once they use a code, others dont. Some say when a code was used, others do not.

All in personal preference. I say the above to say I think the thread works fine as is, you either get the code or you dont. Such is life nothing is guaranteed, simple as that.


----------



## fally

TIFFANI251 said:


> I assume you are referring to my 11:30pm 20% off code post. I have been meaning to post the code for 2 days and simply forgot. When I remembered it was the last hour, but I still posted figuring someone may get the chance to use it.
> 
> I myself do alot of online shopping late at nite. While doing so I often pop over here late@nite to check for codes. And believe it or not I have found codes that expire that day and have used them within minutes of expiration on a few occasions. Therefore, being as though there are no rules as to what time you post and/or how many codes you post....I figure it would be ok in posting my code so late in the day, no harm intended.



Hello TIFFANI251,
Good Afternoon, I meant no shade directed at you and sorry if you took it as such. I have noticed in the past many posters doing it. I am a mom who needs to get up at 4:30am daily and doesn't  shop online at night and to be honest If you and others on here shop 1/2 hour before the code expires then good for you. Glad that you are able to use it to your advantage because it's your code and you can do whatever you wish with it.

Just giving my point of view on it because I am sure others would appreciate the courtesy of not having to wait a few hours before the code expires before being able to use it. Again just saying.

Take care and have a lovely day.


----------



## kkfiregirl

TIFFANI251 said:


> No problem, I assumed you were talking directly to me being as though you quoted my code in your response?
> 
> And your comment was not translated to a "rule".  I just wasn't sure if you were aware that no one has to PM anyone or say when a code was used or even say thanks to appease anyone. That is not the intent of this thread. You can can go back pages and pages until you get to page 1. You will see people just pop in codes and keep moving along. Some folks say thanks once they use a code, others dont. Some say when a code was used, others do not.
> 
> All in personal preference. I say the above to say I think the thread works fine as is, you either get the code or you dont. Such is life nothing is guaranteed, simple as that.



Oh haha - I see where the confusion came in. When I was responding to Natalia, I accidentally clicked on your code. 

Thanks for sharing your codes - I'm sure everyone appreciates it, and I agree with you - no one is obligated to do anything, I just thought it would be nice.

Glad we understand each other


----------



## TIFFANI251

fally said:


> Hello TIFFANI251,
> Good Afternoon, I meant no shade directed at you and sorry if you took it as such. I have noticed in the past many posters doing it. I am a mom who needs to get up at 4:30am daily and doesn't  shop online at night and to be honest If you and others on here shop 1/2 before the code expires then good for you. Glad that you are able to use it to your advantage because it's your code and you can do whatever you wish with it.
> 
> Just giving my point of view on it because I am sure others would appreciate the courtesy of not having to wait a few hours before the code expires before being able to use it. Again just saying.
> 
> Take care and have a lovely day.



Hello Fally,

Thanks for responding and no offense taken. I understand and respect your point of view.
Good day hun


----------



## TIFFANI251

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh haha - I see where the confusion came in. When I was responding to Natalia, I accidentally clicked on your code.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your codes - I'm sure everyone appreciates it, and I agree with you - no one is obligated to do anything, I just thought it would be nice.
> 
> Glad we understand each other



Same here and thank you for explaining! I understand and respect your point of view.

Im glad we have this forum and feel good when I get to give back and share my code. Because lord knows I have been able to use my fair share of codes here.

Have a good day hun


----------



## allie3

Does anyone have another 20% code or a $50 off friend referral link?


----------



## jordanjordan

I could really use a 20% code for a big purchase if anyone has one.


----------



## mayoa

*SAKSFPGRHXNK*
spend $350 get $50 off
spend $770 get $150 off
expires 09/24


----------



## mayoa

*SASKFP8M8X6Q*
spend $350 get $50 off
spend $770 get $150 off
expires 09/24


----------



## tuanvutranvn

thats good information. thank you.


----------



## lcutli1

Does Saks do refer a friends code?? I have never seen one


----------



## Chrissy131

lcutli1 said:


> Does Saks do refer a friends code?? I have never seen one



Just happen recently after you make a purchase with saks there is a refer to fr 150 -50 offer


----------



## lcutli1

Chrissy131 said:


> Just happen recently after you make a purchase with saks there is a refer to fr 150 -50 offer


I'll need to pay closer attention next time I make a purchase


----------



## smile1

Does anyone know if there are coupon codes for Canadians? I signed up to their emails and I didn't get the 10% off coupon that most people seem to get for subscribing...


----------



## neko-chan

smile1 said:


> Does anyone know if there are coupon codes for Canadians? I signed up to their emails and I didn't get the 10% off coupon that most people seem to get for subscribing...


Codes are not applicable on Canadian orders. If you use one they just stall the order - processing forever. It's really frustrating. I have never seen a Canadian/international inclusive code before


----------



## smile1

neko-chan said:


> Codes are not applicable on Canadian orders. If you use one they just stall the order - processing forever. It's really frustrating. I have never seen a Canadian/international inclusive code before



Okay thanks for the info. I guess I can give up on trying to find one.


----------



## angelcove

Is saks offering a friends & family discount this October?


----------



## monksmom

angelcove said:


> Is saks offering a friends & family discount this October?


Yes, I received an early access email to the F&F sale last night.


----------



## mzbaglady1

angelcove said:


> Is saks offering a friends & family discount this October?


Yes its by email to access early shopping.


----------



## larrybills

monksmom said:


> Yes, I received an early access email to the F&F sale last night.



I received this too. Does anyone know how to take advantage of this if you’re based in Canada? Will the store price match online? There are so many items that don’t ship to Canada online [emoji35]


----------



## monksmom

larrybills said:


> I received this too. Does anyone know how to take advantage of this if you’re based in Canada? Will the store price match online? There are so many items that don’t ship to Canada online [emoji35]


In the fine print below, it states it excludes stores in Canada   However, it wouldn't hurt to ask.  If Nordstrom has the items you want to purchase they would probably price match.


----------



## Kidclarke

*Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th*
Take $20 OFF $150 Purchase.
Online Code: 5095817334
In stores:


Got this email after they canceled my order, I'm not going use it so hopefully someone else can.​


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Code:  Fall2017
Receive up to $275 off your purchase.  Valid through Oct. 13, 2017.
Exclusions and restrictions apply.

_Sorry I can't find more specifics!  I saw when I went to the American Airlines AAdvantage eshopping site.  But if you see something, just add to your cart and see if the discount applies!!_


----------



## ProShopper1

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Code:  Fall2017
> Receive up to $275 off your purchase.  Valid through Oct. 13, 2017.
> Exclusions and restrictions apply.
> 
> _Sorry I can't find more specifics!  I saw when I went to the American Airlines AAdvantage eshopping site.  But if you see something, just add to your cart and see if the discount applies!!_


----------



## jessi5786

sorry if this has been covered, can anyone direct me to the exclusions of the 20% codes?  also, how does one get one directly through Saks?  

thank you!!


----------



## PRNCES.N

Hello ladies!

Question, I just placed an order for Gucci sneakers using the code for the gift card Oct2017. I live in WASHINGTON and never got the taxes before, but in this order I got them! Is this normal? So sad!! I don't know when this change [emoji24] 

So now I doesn't make any difference for me I would rather be purchasing from the boutique I guess...


----------



## randr21

PRNCES.N said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Question, I just placed an order for Gucci sneakers using the code for the gift card Oct2017. I live in WASHINGTON and never got the taxes before, but in this order I got them! Is this normal? So sad!! I don't know when this change [emoji24]
> 
> So now I doesn't make any difference for me I would rather be purchasing from the boutique I guess...


Changes to internet sales tax laws, some impacting retailers w/o physical presence...research your state


----------



## natalia0128

What happen if you return items during Gift card promotions like spend $2000 get $600 gift card ?


----------



## ocean82

You will need to return the Gift card too.


----------



## natalia0128

ocean82 said:


> You will need to return the Gift card too.


What if you already used gift card


----------



## mayoa

beauty&fragrance 
$15 off $150, $30 off 300
code - *BF74657*
valid only one day 10/24


----------



## angelcove

angelcove said:


> Is saks offering a friends & family discount this October?





monksmom said:


> Yes, I received an early access email to the F&F sale last night.



Thanks so much.


----------



## boutot

Any one who has 150-50 code?please?


----------



## ninascharylifestyle

angelcove said:


> Thanks so much.


Hi how do you get Friends and Family discounts at Saks?


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## codextooth

.


----------



## Brigitte031

Up to $700 gift card on purchase of $3000+


----------



## codextooth

*50 off 350
150 off 750
200 off 1000
350 off 1500

SAKSGE68XFG8*
*SAKSGCAJMY5M
SAKSGCMQER5Y

Valid through 11/15/17
Can be combined with the giftcard promo code NOV2017 for bigger savings! *


----------



## Appletini10

If you are not using your 20% off code, can you please PM it to me? Thank you so much and Happy Holidays!


----------



## dingdong79

Do they send any code that is more than  20%?


----------



## MsModernShopper

Appletini10 said:


> If you are not using your 20% off code, can you please PM it to me? Thank you so much and Happy Holidays!


I pm’d a code to you. Happy shopping!!


----------



## Lands

Here’s a 20% code - SAKSGIJR6XBK


----------



## Appletini10

MsModernShopper said:


> I pm’d a code to you. Happy shopping!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ocean82

Lands said:


> Here’s a 20% code - SAKSGIJR6XBK



Used. Thank you so much!


----------



## natalia0128

15% SAKSGHM2RQ3G
20% PM me


----------



## natalia0128

20% Claimed,  no more PM  please


----------



## heyrenee

Do these 20% off codes work on all designers? If anyone has one, I'd love to use it!!


----------



## guessin

20% off code SAKSGIPN78NF


----------



## <3juicy

20%
SAKSGIJ3XG7R


----------



## highend

Saks advance designer sale is also up....check your emails!


----------



## randr21

From my beauty sa.

BLACK FRIDAY 3 DAY OFFERS!!!

Friday, November 24th  

RECEIVE A $75 GIFT CARD WHEN YOU SPEND $150 OR MORE!!!

IN- STORE ONLY!!!

Gift Card Redeemable December 4ththrough December 10th

Saturday, November 25th & Sunday, November 26th

SPEND SOME GET SOME $$$

Receive a Saks electronic gift card with your purchase as follows:

Spend $200- $499 Get $50

Spend $500- $999 Get $150

Spend $1000-$1999 Get $250

Spend $2000-$2999 Get $500

Spend $3000 & up Get $750


----------



## haute-mess

Does anyone have anymore 20% codes i could use please.

thank you


----------



## Lauren0404

haute-mess said:


> Does anyone have anymore 20% codes i could use please.
> 
> thank you



I think all of the 20% off codes expired on 11/19


----------



## haute-mess

Lauren0404 said:


> I think all of the 20% off codes expired on 11/19


oh thats good to know thank you!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I bolded what I think are important points! 
*
Earn a $75 Gift Card with your $150 purchase*

Online Only: November 23
Online & In Stores: November 24
Use Code BLKFRI17 At Checkout

Valid on Saks.com now through 11/24/17 at 11:59 PM (ET). Valid on Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases 11/24/17. Excludes beauty & fragrance on saks.com. Excludes international orders, preorder items, some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksOff5th.com, Gift Card and Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. *Gift cards valid from 12/4/17 through 12/10/17 and are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on Saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Limit 1 gift card per person.* Total spend excludes gift wrap, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes and shipping. Present your total day’s receipts in the designated area for in-store purchases. Enter promotional code BLKFRI17 for catalog and saks.com purchases. Purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, at saks.com and in the catalogs cannot be combined. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded):  Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Canada Goose, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, DYSON, ErgoBaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, KATE SPADE NEW YORK, Kiton, Loro Piana, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Prada, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Rimowa, Rochas, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Shinola, Stokke, The Row, UGG, UppaBaby, Valentino, Versace, Vionnet and Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## codextooth

$50 off $250
$100 off $500
Can be used in conjunction with Cyber17 GC promotion for greater savings!
use code: SAKSGFKMKJ9Q
Valid through 11/26/2017


----------



## k5ml3k

codextooth said:


> $50 off $250
> $100 off $500
> Can be used in conjunction with Cyber17 GC promotion for greater savings!
> use code: SAKSGFKMKJ9Q
> Valid through 11/26/2017



Anyone else have a coupon that they can PM me please? Thank you!!


----------



## Ici

would love a 20% off coupon, thanks.


----------



## ocean82

1 DAY-ONLINE ONLY

10% OFF SITEWIDE - Including beauty products

Use Code 10SFA

We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code 10SFA at checkout on saks.com through 12/3/17 at 11:59pm (ET). Not valid on pre-order items. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. (See below). Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. Promotion may be suspended or terminated at any time.

Designer exclusions (certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris , Akris Punto, Alexander McQueen , Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, AMI, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi , Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Bric's , Brunello Cucinelli , Bugaboo, Burberry, Bvlgari, Calvin Klein, Canada Goose, Caroline Constas, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, Celine, Chanel, Chantelle, Chloe, Chopard, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman , de Beers, Derek Lam, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana , Dries Van Noten, DYSON, Emilio Pucci , ErgoBaby, Ethan K, Fendi, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti , Givenchy, Gucci , Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, Hearts on Fire, Hermès, HERVE LEGER, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, Jimmy Choo, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, Kiton, Kors, La Perla, Lanvin , Le Creuset, Le Mystere, Loewe, Loro Piana , MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, MARCELO BURLON , Marni, Marques'Almeida, Martin Grant, Maxi Cosi, MCM, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors , Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Montblanc, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Nicole Benisti , Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, PIERRE BALMAIN , Pomellato, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler , Ralph Lauren Collection, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, sacai, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo , Samsonite , Sara Lanzi, Sea, Sea New York, Self-Portrait, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's , Tom Ford Eyewear, TOMAS MAIER , Tumi, UGG, UGG Australia, UppaBaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Versace, Vetements, WACOAL, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have a 20% code they can PM me? Thanks!


----------



## ocean82

PMed you.


----------



## jsuny

Hi! Anyone else have 20% off they aren’t using? Please PM me if you do. TIA.


----------



## goblue88

Hello! If anyone has a spare 20% off they could share via PM, that would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## natalia0128

I have 20% code PM Me.
First come first serve.


----------



## Sarah03

natalia0128 said:


> I have 20% code PM Me.
> First come first serve.



Claimed! Thank you, natalia0128!! [emoji4]


----------



## jsuny

If anyone isn’t using her/his code, I would greatly appreciate it if you can PM me. Thanks so much if you can!


----------



## natalia0128

jsuny said:


> If anyone isn’t using her/his code, I would greatly appreciate it if you can PM me. Thanks so much if you can!


I have 15% code left


----------



## codextooth

10% off, valid through 12/11/17
SAKSGL86A7XT

Designer exclusions (certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, 3.1 Phillip Lim Initials, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris , Akris Punto, Alexander McQueen , Alexander Wang, Altuzarra, AMI, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi , Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Belstaff, Bottega Veneta, Bric's , Brunello Cucinelli , Bugaboo, Burberry, Bvlgari, Calvin Klein, Canada Goose, Caroline Constas, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, Celine, Chanel, Chantelle, Chloe, Chopard, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christophe Lemaire, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Comme des Garcons Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman , de Beers, Derek Lam, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana , Dries Van Noten, DYSON, Emilio Pucci , ErgoBaby, Ethan K, Fendi, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti , Givenchy, Gucci , Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, Hearts on Fire, Hermès, HERVE LEGER, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, Jimmy Choo, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, Kiton, Kors, La Perla, Lanvin , Le Creuset, Le Mystere, Loewe, Loro Piana , MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Maison Martin Margiela, Manolo Blahnik, Marc Jacobs, MARCELO BURLON , Marni, Marques'Almeida, Martin Grant, Maxi Cosi, MCM, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors , Michele Watches, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Montblanc, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Nicole Benisti , Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, PIERRE BALMAIN , Pomellato, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler , Ralph Lauren Collection, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, sacai, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo , Samsonite , Sara Lanzi, Sea, Sea New York, Self-Portrait, Shinola, Simone Rocha, Sonia Rykiel, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Stuart Weitzman, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, Thakoon, The Fur Salon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's , Tom Ford Eyewear, TOMAS MAIER , Tumi, UGG, UGG Australia, UppaBaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Versace, Vetements, WACOAL, Zac Posen, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann


----------



## fally

Good Afternoon Everyone, can anyone spare a 15% or 20% off coupon code. I would really appreciate it before 10 pm est. If you can pm me that would be lovely. Thank you and hope you all have a wonderful holiday season. Take care.


----------



## monksmom

fally said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone, can anyone spare a 15% or 20% off coupon code. I would really appreciate it before 10 pm est. If you can pm me that would be lovely. Thank you and hope you all have a wonderful holiday season. Take care.


Fally, I can not figure out how to pm you but here is a 15% off code: SAKSGMXE8PXR


----------



## fally

monksmom said:


> Fally, I can not figure out how to pm you but here is a 15% off code: SAKSGMXE8PXR


Oh thank you sweetheart you are awesomeHappy holidays to you and your family monksmom. I am so sorry that I left my message incomplete. I was worried it would be used before I could apply it. Thank you so very much once again.


----------



## fally

Hello Everyone I wanted to thank @monksmom  so very much for giving me her code. I also found one via a rebate site. If you enter GREENMON then you can receive 15% off sitewide and 10% off beauty


----------



## monksmom

fally said:


> Oh thank you sweetheart you are awesomeHappy holidays to you and your family monksmom. I am so sorry that I left my message incomplete. I was worried it would be used before I could apply it. Thank you so very much once again.



Fally, I am happy you received the code.  I hope you and your family a Happy Holiday too.


----------



## fally

monksmom said:


> Fally, I am happy you received the code.  I hope you and your family a Happy Holiday too.


Thank you again dearest @monksmom, you're amazing. Oh I forgot to mention if you would like to ever pm any member simply click on their avatar if you are on a desktop pc and select the "start conversation" which will redirect you to a blank page in which you can enter your message. Then hit start conversation I believe and it will send it to the desired member. Hope I was able to assist hun in some manner. Take care and wishing you & your family the very best x-mas as well as New Years.


----------



## Typhooninboston

20% off SAKSGNYPDXEF ends today


----------



## goblue88

Typhooninboston said:


> 20% off SAKSGNYPDXEF ends today


Used, thank you so much!!


----------



## highend

The 70% off sale has returned from Xmas time....however, items at that discount are now final sale


----------



## MontaukWaves

I thought they had done away with final sale because it slows down buying. I'll order a small thing I want on final sale, but no $$ purchases.


----------



## ProShopper1

Thanks for the heads up!  I got a pair of Chloe flats and Valentino sandals


----------



## nerimanna

Happy New Year! Anyone can spare a 10% promo code?  I've been searching rebate sites for hours and the email sign up offer is not working  Thanks in advance and appreciate it!


----------



## 42shoes

Hello!  If anyone has a percent off code to spare that does not exclude the watch designer Shinola, I would greatly appreciate it!  This is assuming that nerimanna above has already received a code/no longer needs one, so please check with them first! [emoji1]  Thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

42shoes said:


> Hello!  If anyone has a percent off code to spare that does not exclude the watch designer Shinola, I would greatly appreciate it!  This is assuming that nerimanna above has already received a code/no longer needs one, so please check with them first! [emoji1]  Thank you!


go ahead  i was able to finally get one


----------



## natalia0128

20% and 15 % PM Me. once I give you a code please "Put claimed " in here so no one PM me. 
First come first serve 

last time I gave one of the members the code and she never do  "Put claimed " and a lot  PM for the code again. so I remember that member Username , no more for her.


----------



## vornado

natalia0128 said:


> 20% and 15 % PM Me. once I give you a code please "Put claimed " in here so no one PM me.
> First come first serve
> 
> last time I gave one of the members the code and she never do  "Put claimed " and a lot  PM for the code again. so I remember that member Username , no more for her.



Pm 'd you.


----------



## codextooth

Pm'd you, too


----------



## natalia0128

only 15% left


----------



## vornado

natalia0128 said:


> 20% and 15 % PM Me. once I give you a code please "Put claimed " in here so no one PM me.
> First come first serve
> 
> last time I gave one of the members the code and she never do  "Put claimed " and a lot  PM for the code again. so I remember that member Username , no more for her.



Claimed 20% thank you@natalia0128!


----------



## codextooth

Hi, does anyone else have a 20% code to share? if you do, please PM me. Thank you in advanced


----------



## antarctica

Id love a 20% thanks!!


----------



## 42shoes

I have a 15% off code with all the regular designer exclusions, if anyone is interested!

SAKSGSUQ3F8F

Please let me know if you use it so I can update this post.


----------



## Madrose

42shoes said:


> I have a 15% off code with all the regular designer exclusions, if anyone is interested!
> 
> Please let me know if you use it so I can update this post.



Claimed.  Thank you, 42shoes!


----------



## 42shoes

42shoes said:


> I have a 15% off code with all the regular designer exclusions, if anyone is interested!
> 
> SAKSGSUQ3F8F
> 
> Please let me know if you use it so I can update this post.



I guess I can't edit this anymore—bummer.  But this code has been used!!

Again, if anyone had a code that doesn't have all the usual designer exclusions (particularly, Shinola) I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks to everyone for being so generous on this thread!


----------



## mayoa

20% off
SAKSGTBEPMX3


----------



## k5ml3k

mayoa said:


> 20% off
> SAKSGTBEPMX3



Used! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSGTKECNH9


----------



## 42shoes

Chrissy131 said:


> 20% off SAKSGTKECNH9



FYI to all:  someone used this one.


----------



## monksmom

20% off 
SAKSGTFYQYJ3
Please post when claimed.


----------



## juicypinkglam

monksmom said:


> 20% off
> SAKSGTFYQYJ3
> Please post when claimed.


used, thank you very much!!


----------



## antarctica

Can someone PM me a 20% code so I can use later tonight! Currently at work and im not being fast enough and all the codes are being taken lolol


----------



## Lululola

20%


----------



## <3juicy

SAKSGTH2UZZM

20%


----------



## luv2bling

Would anyone happen to have a saks code to share? The most recent two posted have been used.  If so would you PM me with the code?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## luv2bling

antarctica said:


> Can someone PM me a 20% code so I can use later tonight! Currently at work and im not being fast enough and all the codes are being taken lolol


LOL - same here!!!


----------



## buim87

20% code SAKSGTVBEJ4V


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## antarctica

buim87 said:


> 20% code SAKSGTVBEJ4V
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Used thanks!


----------



## ocean82

$50 off toward your $200 beauty purchase.

Valid until tomorrow Monday, March 5, 2018

Code: SAKSRVBHNH7U

Please post when claimed.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

ocean82 said:


> $50 off toward your $200 beauty purchase.
> 
> Valid until tomorrow Monday, March 5, 2018
> 
> Code: SAKSRVBHNH7U
> 
> Please post when claimed.



Used thanks!


----------



## dingdong79

Is anyone else has  beauty purchase code, I would appreciate if you can you PM. TIA [emoji847]


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## codextooth

SAKSRVXHFBTQ 50 off 200 beauty, use it in conjunction with 10% code DMOON18 incase you didn't know it works


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi does anybody have 20% SAKS coupon code? TIA!


----------



## ocean82

Earn a  Gift Card up to $700 (including Beauty)

Online & In Stores
Thursday, March 8 – Friday, March 9

Use Code MARCH2018 at Checkout

$35 Gift Card with your $250 purchase
$75 Gift Card with your $500 purchase
$150 Gift Card with your $1000 purchase
$450 Gift Card with your $2000 purchase
$700 Gift Card with your $3000 purchase

Valid on saks.com purchases from 3/8/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 3/9/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Valid on catalog and Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases on 3/8/18 and 3/9/18. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable merchandise and Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. Gift cards valid through 4/15/18 and are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Adjustments made to the gift card for returned merchandise. Limit 1 gift card per person. Total spend excludes gift wrap, promotional and loyalty gift cards, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes and shipping. Present your total day’s receipts in the designated area for in-store purchases. Enter promotional code MARCH2018 for catalog and saks.com purchases. Purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, at saks.com and in the catalogs cannot be combined.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, Chanel, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, Dries Van Noten, DYSON, ErgoBaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, KATE SPADE NEW YORK, Kiton, Loro Piana, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Off-White, Orbit Baby, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Shinola, Stokke, The Fur Salon, The Row, UGG, UppaBaby, Valentino, Valentino Garavani, Versace, Vionnet, Vitamix and Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## ocean82

ONLINE ONLY
Ends Thursday, March 15

$100 OFF your $400 purchase 
$200 OFF your $800 purchase 
$300 OFF your $1200 purchase

Use Code SPRING18

NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from 3/13/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 3/15/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Enter promotional code SPRING18 at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $100 off your $400 purchase, $200 off your $800 purchase or $300 off your $1200 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.  

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Alexander Wang, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Borgo De Nor, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Canada Goose, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, De Beers, Dior, Dries Van Noten, ErgoBaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, HERVE LEGER, Isabel Marant, Jil Sander, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, KATE SPADE NEW YORK, Kenzo, Kiton, La Perla, Le Mystere, Loewe, Loro Piana, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, MARCELO BURLON, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Orbit Baby, Oscar De La Renta, Palm Angels, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Sara Lanzi, Sea, Shinola, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Strathberry, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tumi, UGG, UGG Australia, UppaBaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Versace, Vetements, Vionnet, Vitamix, WACOAL, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Does anyone know when Friends & Family will be?


----------



## innerpeace85

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Does anyone know when Friends & Family will be?


My SA told me it is 4/5-04/09. HTH!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My SA told me it is 4/5-04/09. HTH!



Thank you!


----------



## Quigs

Friends & Family,

April 2 - April 9

25% OFF selections of clothing, shoes and accessories; 20% OFF jewelry (excludes cosmetics/fragrances)

When using your Saks First triple points on Cosmetics, fragrances, and nearly all vendors not participating in the "Friends & Family" discount.


----------



## hippychick11

I have a SAKS $50 off $250 /$150 off $500 code expiring today. PM me.


----------



## hippychick11

GONE


hippychick11 said:


> I have a SAKS $50 off $250 /$150 off $500 code expiring today. PM me.


----------



## sammix3

Quigs said:


> Friends & Family,
> 
> April 2 - April 9
> 
> 25% OFF selections of clothing, shoes and accessories; 20% OFF jewelry (excludes cosmetics/fragrances)
> 
> When using your Saks First triple points on Cosmetics, fragrances, and nearly all vendors not participating in the "Friends & Family" discount.



Any idea if Sandro is included?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Awww the Theory dress I bought in February is now $85 cheaper. I haven't worn it and it still has tags, I wonder if it's worth the trouble to return and re-puchase?


----------



## codextooth

50 off 350 or 150 off 750. Code SAKSGUQFBWDG expires midnight tonight.


----------



## Elaria

Does anyone know if *********** works on Saks pre-ordered items? I pre-ordered a Gucci handbag on the 2nd, with 12% back on that day, but I won't be charged until the item ships. Will I still get 12% cash back? Or just whatever cash back is for Saks the day my item is shipped? Or nothing? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## bagnshoe

Elaria said:


> Does anyone know if *********** works on Saks pre-ordered items? I pre-ordered a Gucci handbag on the 2nd, with 12% back on that day, but I won't be charged until the item ships. Will I still get 12% cash back? Or just whatever cash back is for Saks the day my item is shipped? Or nothing? Thanks for any help you can provide.


 
Maybe you can check with  eb a t e s ustomer service .


----------



## Elaria

bagnshoe said:


> Maybe you can check with ****** customer service and ask .


I have e-mailed them, thank you.


----------



## bagnshoe

Elaria said:


> I have e-mailed them, thank you.



No problem . Let me know how it goes .


----------



## KittyKat65

You will get the cashback that was available on the day you did the pre-order.  Check your "Shopping Trips" and you will see your purchase.  It is based on the day the order was created, not the day it ships.


----------



## HotSauceInMyBagSwag

I have extra handbag coupons! I work at Saks and for some reason I get a lot of extra codes. If you order with me, I will be happy to let you use one. The breakdown is as follows:

$150 off of $750
$300 off of $1500

Exclusions apply as always so your Chanel, LV and Gucci aren't included. Feel free to PM me about any other questions, the deal ends 5/01/18 and supply is extremely limited!


----------



## ocean82

**TODAY ONLY***





NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from 4/15/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 4/15/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Enter promotional code SAKSVIP at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $100 off your $400 purchase, $150 off your $600 purchase, $200 off your $800 purchase or $350 off your $1200 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Alexander Wang, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Borgo De Nor, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Canada Goose, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, De Beers, Dior, Dries Van Noten, ErgoBaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, HERVE LEGER, Isabel Marant, Jil Sander, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, KATE SPADE NEW YORK, Kenzo, Kiton, La Perla, Le Mystere, Loewe, Loro Piana, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, MARCELO BURLON, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Orbit Baby, Oscar De La Renta, Palm Angels, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler,Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Sara Lanzi, Sea, Shinola, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Strathberry, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tumi, UGG, UGG Australia, UppaBaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Versace, Vetements, Vionnet, Vitamix, WACOAL, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## happiegluckie

ONLINE ONLY
Ends Thursday, April 19

$50 OFF your $250 purchase
$100 OFF your $450 purchase
$175 OFF your $700 purchase
$275 OFF your $1000 Purchase

Use Code SAKSHAPPY

NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid on saks.com purchases from 4/18/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 4/19/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Enter promotional code SAKSHAPPY at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $250 purchase, $100 off your $450 purchase, $175 off your $700 purchase or $275 off your $1000 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases.

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Detacher, Acne Studios, Akris, Alexander Wang, Ann Demeulemeester, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Balmain, Borgo De Nor, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Burberry, Canada Goose, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, De Beers, Dior, Dries Van Noten, ErgoBaby, ERMENEGILDO ZEGNA, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, HERVE LEGER, Isabel Marant, Jil Sander, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, KATE SPADE NEW YORK, Kenzo, Kiton, La Perla, Le Mystere, Loewe, Loro Piana, MACKENZIE-CHILDS, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, MARCELO BURLON, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monse, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Orbit Baby, Oscar De La Renta, Palm Angels, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens DRKSHDW, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Sara Lanzi, Sea, Shinola, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Strathberry, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tom Ford Eyewear, Tumi, UGG, UGG Australia, UppaBaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Versace, Vetements, Vionnet, Vitamix, WACOAL, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## HotSauceInMyBagSwag

For the upcoming gift card event in stores on 4/26, these will be the only handbag brands participating: 

Burberry

MCM

Nancy Gonzalez

Saint Laurent

Stella McCartney



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## labellavita27

HotSauceInMyBagSwag said:


> For the upcoming gift card event in stores on 4/26, these will be the only handbag brands participating:
> 
> Burberry
> 
> MCM
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez
> 
> Saint Laurent
> 
> Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



What’s the gc promotion?


----------



## HotSauceInMyBagSwag

labellavita27 said:


> What’s the gc promotion?


Hey there! It is the same breakdown as the previous gift card event, here is the breakdown

Spend $250 get $35 gift card
Spend $500 get $75
Spend $1000 get $150
Spend $2000 get $450
Spend $3000 get $700

I also wanted to add that GIVENCY joined the party late and is now one of the brands eligible for a gift card 

I do also have some coupons available for handbag purchases outside of our "Big Guys" (Chanel, LV, Gucci, ect. If you aren't sure, just PM me!)

The coupon I have for handbags/SLGs right now is 
$150 off of $750
$300 off of $1500

If you'd like to purchase a bag from me, please PM me and we can go from there. Also, if they are available still, I can combine the coupon discount with the gift card promotion and that's a whole lot of bag!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## innerpeace85

HotSauceInMyBagSwag said:


> I have extra handbag coupons! I work at Saks and for some reason I get a lot of extra codes. If you order with me, I will be happy to let you use one. The breakdown is as follows:
> 
> $150 off of $750
> $300 off of $1500
> 
> Exclusions apply as always so your Chanel, LV and Gucci aren't included. Feel free to PM me about any other questions, the deal ends 5/01/18 and supply is extremely limited!


Hi, I am looking to buy Tibi pants worth $295. Do you have any coupon codes please? TIA!


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy Tibi pants worth $295. Do you have any coupon codes please? TIA!


Sorry $395


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Anyone have a $50 off $250? [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## shibainu

sak coupons


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off expire tonight SAKSHLHMCQNA


----------



## TIFFANI251

20% OFF EXPIRES IN 1 HOUR!!!!
SAKSHLKKFZNJ


----------



## jsuny

TIFFANI251 said:


> 20% OFF EXPIRES IN 1 HOUR!!!!
> SAKSHLKKFZNJ



Thank you! Literally used it in the nick of time.


----------



## TIFFANI251

jsuny said:


> Thank you! Literally used it in the nick of time.


Glad you enjoyed and which is why we SO love this thread!


----------



## MrsL

hi! any promo codes? wanted to purchase an ef collection bracelet, thanks


----------



## Lauren0404

20% off including beauty - ends tomorrow: SAKSHPCFVGR7


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSHPH47FUQ


----------



## dsrm

Lauren0404 said:


> 20% off including beauty - ends tomorrow: SAKSHPCFVGR7


Thank you! 
Used


----------



## monksmom

20% off purchase including Beauty.
*SAKSHPZJ3N9X*
*Please post when claimed.*


----------



## nattzi

monksmom said:


> 20% off purchase including Beauty.
> *SAKSHPZJ3N9X
> Please post when claimed.*


Used, thank you so much!


----------



## ocean82

10% off
*
SAKSHNZXA4YH*


----------



## natalia0128

*SAKSHPY77UXE 20% off please comment when used*


----------



## MsModernShopper

20% off: *SAKSHPBZ6QKC*


----------



## MsModernShopper

20% off: *SAKSHPYZDT6W*


----------



## innerpeace85

Any promo codes for beauty? TIA!


----------



## jordanjordan

Does Saks ever have codes where Chloe is not excluded?


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone know when Saks will do additional % off the current? Tia!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Any 20% code available please?


----------



## goblue88

Hello! Looking for any code available? Doesn't matter the discount. TIA!!


----------



## jesssss

Do the promo codes apply for Saint Laurent bags? I'm looking to get the tote. Anyone have a code? Thank you!


----------



## Monica Jon

Hi, Any 20% Saks promo codes out there still? Looks like the last few have already been used. Looking to buy a Balenciaga! Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Please PM me if you have a promo code to share. Thank you so much!


----------



## am2022

oooh... would like a code too lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Jeweledrose

Anyone know when the next gift card even for saks will be? Or any of the Dept stores??


----------



## Purseonic Woman

*SAKSHRKFAE93 10% expires 7/22  Post when you use it*


----------



## loveshoes1

*SAKSHTXGTBDY*
*20% off including beauty ends tonight. *


----------



## monksmom

20% off code including Beauty. 
Expires 6/22/18 @ 11:59pm (ET)
*SAKSHTXSUMWW*
*Please post when claimed. Thank you.*


----------



## Madrose

monksmom said:


> 20% off code including Beauty.
> Expires 6/22/18 @ 11:59pm (ET)
> *SAKSHTXSUMWW
> Please post when claimed. Thank you.*



Claimed.  Thank you!!


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSHTU6BUK4


----------



## jsuny

Chrissy131 said:


> 20% off SAKSHTU6BUK4



Thank you!


----------



## jsuny

15% - SAKSHSFV3TQ9


----------



## jssl1688

SAKSHR7J7PN2 10%
SAKSHRVK34DW 10%
SAKSHSKJ2G2S 15%


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## Monique1004

MsModernShopper said:


> View attachment 4109037



Thanks a lot! Claimed.


----------



## <3juicy

B18M058T8Q4P

$50 off $300

Expires 6/26


----------



## sotto

Looking for a code... if anyone has one they are not going to use, can you please PM me? Thanks so much!


----------



## ocean82

A gift toward your purchase
 $50 toward your $250 purchase
$150 toward your $500 purchase
$300 toward your $1000 purchase

valid until tomorrow 7/6 include Beauty and some designer brands.

Code: SAKSHIEYENXU

Please post once claimed.

Happy shopping


----------



## lvsforme

ocean82 said:


> A gift toward your purchase
> $50 toward your $250 purchase
> $150 toward your $500 purchase
> $300 toward your $1000 purchase
> 
> valid until tomorrow 7/6 include Beauty and some designer brands.
> 
> Code: SAKSHIEYENXU
> 
> Please post once claimed.
> 
> Happy shopping



Thank you for this! Used the code successfully!


----------



## FeistyLady

Happy Monday!

Looking for a code. 

Appreciated!!!


----------



## sscrayzee

Looking for a code please


----------



## fally

use code JUST4ME for upto $175 off contemporary clothing / handbags
ENDS 7/23/18
SPEND
$175----- $35 OFF
$350----- $75 OFF
$700-----$175 OFF


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## fally

MsModernShopper said:


> View attachment 4143663


Dearest and lovely @MsModernShopper  my darling for posting your promo code. I used the first one only on my first purchases of Monica Vinader Fiji Bracelets for my daughter and I. Thank you so much hun for these I can never get a promo from saks. I owe you my friend. Hope you are having a fab day and rest of your week ahead. Take care hun, lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## MsModernShopper

fally said:


> Dearest and lovely @MsModernShopper  my darling for posting your promo code. I used the first one only on my first purchases of Monica Vinader Fiji Bracelets for my daughter and I. Thank you so much hun for these I can never get a promo from saks. I owe you my friend. Hope you are having a fab day and rest of your week ahead. Take care hun, lots of hugs and kisses.


You’re so welcome!!


----------



## monksmom

20% Off Your Purchase Code (including Beauty)
Expires 7/26/18 @ 11:59 p.m. (ET)
*SAKSHVDAZDRC*
*Please post when claimed. Thank you*


----------



## KittyKat65

I'll take it, monksmom.  Thanks


----------



## lakeshow

20% off including beauty expires tonight 07/26
SAKSHVJCV3EX
comment if you use it!


----------



## xmochi

lakeshow said:


> 20% off including beauty expires tonight 07/26
> SAKSHVJCV3EX
> comment if you use it!


Used! Thanks so much!!


----------



## natalia0128

SAKSHVSST5G3 
20% comment if you use it


----------



## lakeshow

xmochi said:


> Used! Thanks so much!!


Good! I posted in this thread so someone could use it and it would keep me from buying something I probably don't _need_  hope you got something good


----------



## ocean82

USE CODE *SAKSHV58WHTN* 
Online Only, Ends Thursday


----------



## okujia

ocean82 said:


> USE CODE *SAKSHV58WHTN*
> Online Only, Ends Thursday



Used, thanks!!


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSHVEZQCN9


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## randr21

*Thursday 8/23 and Friday 8/24*

*Get up to $900 in a Saks Electronic Gift Card with your purchases as follows:*

*SPEND:               GET:*

*$250 - $499       $35*

*$500 - $999       $75*

*$1000 - $1999     $200*

*$2000 - $2999     $600*

*$3000 & More      $900*


----------



## marmic

Does anyone have a $50 off $200 beauty code they are willing to share?


----------



## natalia0128

marmic said:


> Does anyone have a $50 off $200 beauty code they are willing to share?


do you still need one I have one expire on 9/4 but not sure work on beauty  $50 off for $300


----------



## codextooth

$50 off $200 SAKSHX9F2UE3 valid through September 13. 

$50 off 350 or $150 off $750 SAKSHZFH3YF9 valid through September 23.


----------



## ocean82

_ENJOY 10% OFF*_ 
your cart if you checkout NOW 

Online Only with code A18M08KG7RUB 

We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code A18M08KG7RUB at checkout on saks.com through 18-Sep-2018 at 11:59pm (ET). Not valid on pre-order items. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. (See below). Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. Promotion may be suspended or terminated at any time.


----------



## Deleted member 179803

ocean82 said:


> _ENJOY 10% OFF*_
> your cart if you checkout NOW
> 
> Online Only with code A18M08KG7RUB
> 
> We will take 10% off your order when you enter promotional code A18M08KG7RUB at checkout on saks.com through 18-Sep-2018 at 11:59pm (ET). Not valid on pre-order items. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items, and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. (See below). Code valid for one time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. Promotion may be suspended or terminated at any time.


Long time everyone!



Does anyone have another take x amount off of a large amount? Eyeing a pair of Wang pants that are $650 and would love to save a bit


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone have any discount code that includes beauty products? Thanks!


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## ocean82

$50 OFF $350 PURCHASE
$150 OFF $750 PURCHASE

valid until 9/23 includes beauty and some designer brands

code: SAKSHZTDS7CM

Please posy once used.

Happy shopping


----------



## juicypinkglam

MsModernShopper said:


> View attachment 4198310
> View attachment 4198311


used thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 179803

juicypinkglam said:


> used thank you!


Anyone have anything that wasn't used that can work for Wang?!


----------



## marmic

Anyone else have a 20% off that works on beauty?


----------



## ocean82

marmic said:


> Anyone else have a 20% off that works on beauty?


 PMed you


----------



## lovefirey

Does anyone have a 20% off that they’re not using that works on beauty as well??


----------



## randr21

Earn a gift card based on how much you spend. The event will be live on Thursday, September 27th - Friday, September 28th. Pre-sell already started.

Spend $250 and receive a $35 Gift Card
Spend $500 and receive a $75 Gift Card
Spend $1000 and receive a $150 Gift Card
Spend $2000 and receive a $450 Gift Card
Spend $3000 and receive a $700 Gift Card


----------



## monksmom

20% Off Your Purchase (including Beauty).
Expires 09/21/18 @ 11:59 p.m. (ET)
*SAKSIOFA4YNV*
*Please post when claimed. Thank you *


----------



## Deleted member 179803

monksmom said:


> 20% Off Your Purchase (including Beauty).
> Expires 09/21/18 @ 11:59 p.m. (ET)
> *SAKSIOFA4YNV
> Please post when claimed. Thank you *





monksmom said:


> 20% Off Your Purchase (including Beauty).
> Expires 09/21/18 @ 11:59 p.m. (ET)
> *SAKSIOFA4YNV
> Please post when claimed. Thank you *



Just tried using for Wang but it won't work? Are there exclusions?


----------



## monksmom

jenniferst3nyc said:


> Just tried using for Wang but it won't work? Are there exclusions?


Yes, there are designer exclusions and Alexander Wang is excluded. I tried to copy the designers excluded however it will not allow me to copy and paste the list. I am sorry


----------



## Deleted member 179803

monksmom said:


> Yes, there are designer exclusions and Alexander Wang is excluded. I tried to copy the designers excluded however it will not allow me to copy and paste the list. I am sorry


Ah, it's ok!


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off SAKSIO6RQ7WE


----------



## ppmaster

20% off SAKSIOUXNVVX


----------



## MsModernShopper

20% off


----------



## MsModernShopper

*Valid on saks.com purchases from 9/25/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 9/28/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Valid on catalog and Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases on 9/27/18 & 9/28/18. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable merchandise and Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. Gift cards valid through 10/31/18 and are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Adjustments made to the gift card for returned merchandise. Limit 1 gift card per person. Total spend excludes gift wrap, promotional and loyalty gift cards, pre-order merchandise at saks.com, taxes and shipping. Present your total day’s receipts in the designated area for in-store purchases. Enter promotional code SEPT2018 for catalog and saks.com purchases. Purchases made at Saks Fifth Avenue stores, at saks.com and in the catalogs cannot be combined. Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): Akris, Alaïa, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Canada Goose, Cartier, Celine, CHANEL, Charvet, Chloé, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Comme des Garcons, David Yurman, Dries Van Noten, Dyson, ErgoBaby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Eton, Fendi, Filson, Givenchy, Gucci, Jil Sander, Kate Spade New York, Kiton, Loro Piana, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, Michael Michael Kors, Miu Miu, Movado Edge, Movado Motion, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nuna, Off-White, Orbit Baby, Prada, Prada Sport, Proenza Schouler, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Rimowa, Rochas, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Samsonite, Shinola, Stokke, The Fur Salon, The Row, UGG, UppaBaby, Valentino, Valentino Garavani, Versace, Vionnet, Vitamix and Zegna. Additional exclusions may apply in store.


----------



## legaldiva

Any valid codes that might help me spring for a velvet Gucci marmont?  I am really itching to purchase!  TIA!!!


----------



## Sophie_W

Anyone has the SAKS in store coupon $300 off $1000 or know where to get such coupon? Please PM me, thank you in advance.


----------



## yeeuns

Does anyone know when the next GC event for Saks will be?


----------



## randr21

*SPEND SOME GET SOME MORE*

*Thursday, October 25th & Friday, October 26th*

Get up to $900 in a Saks Electronic Gift Card with your purchases as follows:

*SPEND:               GET:*

$250 - $499         $35

$500 - $999         $75

$1000 - $1999     $200

$2000 - $2999     $600

$3000 & More      $900


----------



## randr21

randr21 said:


> *SPEND SOME GET SOME MORE*
> 
> *Thursday, October 25th & Friday, October 26th*
> 
> Get up to $900 in a Saks Electronic Gift Card with your purchases as follows:
> 
> *SPEND:               GET:*
> 
> $250 - $499         $35
> 
> $500 - $999         $75
> 
> $1000 - $1999     $200
> 
> $2000 - $2999     $600
> 
> $3000 & More      $900




Just wanted to inform everyone that this promo include beauty, and I just tried it on Chanel, which is included this time.  So if you're buying a *Canada Goose* coat, e.g., and then a few *Chanel *items, which never go on sale or are sold at Sephora, you can hit the 2k mark and get almost 30% off.  It also includes *sale *items of designers that are participating, so pretty good deal overall, if you have some things in your cart already.  I also added some *MAC *items, which are currently not available in US Sephora.

code is on website, or "*OCT18*".  One time use only so make your selections carefully.  The gift card will automatically be included in your cart, but the amount, it says in fine print, may go down if you return things.


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## Typhooninboston

SAKSIRXY87R6 expires today


----------



## monksmom

20% Off Your Purchase (including Beauty)
Expires 11/18/2018 11:59 p.m. (ET)
*SAKSIRP4ZXTW*
*Please post when claimed.  Thank you*


----------



## Chrissy131

SAKSIRZTG9FV


----------



## Deleted member 179803

I am sure everyone saw this morning's email with the 60% off Black Friday deal! AMAZING markdowns in my opinion!

A question for all: there's a pair of A. Wang pants that are finally marked down that I love; however: does anyone have a code that would work on Alexander Wang to make it down even further? Or do you guys think on actual Black Friday/Cyber Monday that there will be some extra code that will work on them-- can't recall what Saks did last year. Let me know; thank you!!


----------



## pumpkin9095

I used the code SAVENOW and got $50 off a handbag this morning.


----------



## randr21

Black Friday alert.


$75 Gift Card with your $150 purchase 

Use Code THANKFUL at Checkout 

Online Only: November 22 
Online & In Stores: November 23 

OFFER NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER ITEMS OR ON INTERNATIONAL ORDERS. Beauty and Fragrance excluded from saks.com purchases. Valid on saks.com purchases from 11/22/18 at 12:01 am (ET) through 11/23/18 at 11:59 pm (ET). Valid on catalog and Saks Fifth Avenue store purchases on 11/23/18. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, beauty salons, Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5th stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable merchandise and Saks employee purchases and those shopping with a Saks Fifth Avenue discount card. No adjustments to prior purchases. Gift cards valid from 12/3/18 through 12/9/18 and are redeemable in Saks Fifth Avenue stores and on saks.com. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Adjustments made to the gift card for returned merchandise. Limit 1 gift card per person.


----------



## randr21

New code alert, cyber18.  More info on their website.

Tiered gc for dollars spent. Most importantly, beauty seems to be included. Lowest spend starts at 200, u get 50 gc.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

USE CODE *SAKSISR6RRE2 for 20% through Sunday!*


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## ocean82

Here is 20% off:

USE CODE *SAKSISQVSW8Q*
Ends Sunday


----------



## juicypinkglam

ocean82 said:


> Here is 20% off:
> 
> USE CODE *SAKSISQVSW8Q*
> Ends Sunday


used thank yoU!!


----------



## ocean82

Here is 10% off

USE CODE SAKSIUTRJUY7


----------



## guessin

Here is 20% off. Ends tonight! *SAKSISQGD2VD*


----------



## CrazyCool01

Could anyone please PM me saks code . TIA!


----------



## partialtopink

Did the Saks 70% off sale start yet? I usually get the email, but some years it doesn't show up in my inbox. Can someone please PM me a link please?

I will share if/when I get my link. Thank you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone pm me the link also, I didn’t get the email this time


----------



## partialtopink

I got the email last night. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## lakeshow

Here is 20% please comment if you use so others know it’s gone, expires tn 
SAKSJA45ZGVF


----------



## ocean82

Here is 20% off

Use Code *SAKSJAMMA9WZ*


----------



## innerpeace85

ocean82 said:


> Here is 20% off
> 
> Use Code *SAKSJAMMA9WZ*


Used thanks!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

SAKSJA3ZE6KJ another 20% off promo code


----------



## Queensmama

snowbrdgrl said:


> SAKSJA3ZE6KJ another 20% off promo code


Does anyone know if any of the premier brands are actually covered by the 20%? I feel like everything I add to the cart, says coupon does not apply


----------



## Quigs

I believe the coupon has expired.


----------



## kwalkerfuller

Tried using as well I believe it’s expired due to message it’s providing at checkout


----------



## speedovic

ahh i keep missing the saks codes.. anyone else have one you could pm me?


----------



## MsModernShopper

I also posted this in the $$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$ thread, but Jan50 works on YSL shoes:
*


*


----------



## innerpeace85

Any 20% off coupon codes? Thanks!


----------



## yoyo1135

looking for a 20% off code Thanks in advance~~


----------



## ocean82

yoyo1135 said:


> looking for a 20% off code Thanks in advance~~


 PMed you


----------



## 42shoes

*SAKSIWXUHRFY*
*
20% off, expires midnight ET tonight.*


----------



## ocean82

20 % off

Use Code *SAKSIWXNN48H
*
Ends tonight


----------



## ppmaster

20 % off

Use Code SAKSIWWNCZ93 

Ends tonight


----------



## CrazyCool01

All 3 already used. Could any one please PM me. Thanks a billion!


----------



## francis2688

Hello, I would appreciate it if someone could share a 20% code please. Can someone please PM me? Thank you!!


----------



## starrysky7

I would also really appreciate a 20% off code if anyone has one to spare!


----------



## cindy05

Can someone PM me a 20% promo code? Thank you!!


----------



## MsModernShopper




----------



## ncch

If anyone has a 20% off code - would really appreciate it!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Anyone has 20% off promo?


----------



## ocean82

I don't have 20% off but I have this coupon and HTH

$50 off toward $250 purchase
$100 off toward $500 purchase

Now through Thursday, 02/14/2019

Code: L18M12M2G2FE

Happy shopping


----------



## scivolare

Does anyone have a 20% off code? Thanks!


----------



## Toulouse

Apologies if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if the double/triple points promotions for Saks cardholders apply to Gucci bags bought either in store or online at saks.com? I know the Saks gift card and “buy more, get more off” promotions at Saks don’t apply to Gucci bags. Thank you!


----------



## Tracton0304

Anyone has 20% off promo? Thank you


----------



## ppmaster

20% - SAKSJLN8AAYX


----------



## ocean82

20% off
USE CODE* SAKSJLMNFTT3*


----------



## yoyo1135

*SAKSJL932XTY*


----------



## fally

ocean82 said:


> 20% off
> USE CODE* SAKSJLMNFTT3*


*USED,.......Thank you dearest @ocean82, wishing you a wonderful evening*


----------



## pcil

Anyone has an extra 20%? all above has been used.


----------



## Vchu

Anyone have an extra 20% off code? Thanks!


----------



## ocean82

$50 off toward $200 beauty purchase

USE CODE: SAKSJEGK8R2J

Valid until 11: 59 pm (ET) today,  3/10/2019

HAPPY SHOPPING!


----------



## sammix3

Would love a 20% off code too!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi there, I tried using this code on Prada shoes, but there are exclusions. So this is up for anyone who wants it!
now through Tuesday, April 2
$75 toward your $400 shoe purchase
$200 toward your $1000 shoe purchase
$300 toward your $1500 shoe purchase
code: SAKSJGHAWJ55


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I have another one, also does not work on Prada. Not sure of the exclusions.
also now through Tuesday, April 2
$50 toward your $350 purchase
$150 toward your $750 purchase
code: SAKSJFVXB4JK


----------



## partialtopink

Can someone please PM me a code?? TIA!!


----------



## koolforkatz

If someone has a code could they please PM one to me? Thanks muchly


----------



## miyu12

If anyone has a code, can they also PM one to me?? trying to buy my very first designer bag


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I notice people asking for a spare 20% off code. I would also be super interested in one, if anyone has one to spare, but how are people getting this in the first place? Does Saks just randomly send people 20% off codes?


----------



## ahswong

Received this in the email and I wont be using it. Feel free to use it 
Code: Spring19


----------



## <3juicy

dramaprincess713 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I notice people asking for a spare 20% off code. I would also be super interested in one, if anyone has one to spare, but how are people getting this in the first place? Does Saks just randomly send people 20% off codes?



I believe once you are signed up on their mailing list, you receive them from time to time. I’d say around once a month or so. They % range from 10%-20% and are valid for 2-3 days. The last batch they sent out expired so I don’t think anyone will have any to give until Saks sends them out again. HTH


----------



## ocean82

A gift toward your women's shoes purchase

Valid now through Tuesday, April 2, 2019

$75 toward your $400 shoe purchase
$200 toward your $1000 shoe purchase
$300 toward your $1500 shoe purchase

Code:  SAKSJGUWMYRS

Happy shopping!


----------



## ahswong

A gift toward your women's shoes purchase

Valid now through Tuesday, April 2, 2019

$75 toward your $400 shoe purchase
$200 toward your $1000 shoe purchase
$300 toward your $1500 shoe purchase

Code: SAKSJGQ325D8

Happy shopping!


----------



## KOS

<3juicy said:


> I believe once you are signed up on their mailing list, you receive them from time to time. I’d say around once a month or so. They % range from 10%-20% and are valid for 2-3 days. The last batch they sent out expired so I don’t think anyone will have any to give until Saks sends them out again. HTH



Do you know if it could be used on a Gucci bag?


----------



## lucydee

KOS said:


> Do you know if it could be used on a Gucci bag?


Cannot be used on Gucci Bag.  I tried and message said excluded.


----------



## <3juicy

Exclusions for the last set of codes!

Designer exclusions (certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Détacher, ACNE, Acne Studios, Aesop, Agnelle, Agnona, Akris, Akris Punto, ALES GROUP USA , Alexander Mcqueen, Alexander Wang, ALTERNA, AMI, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Attico, Azzedine Alaia, BABY ZEN, Balenciaga, Balmain, Baume & Mercier, Borgo De Nor, Bottega Veneta, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bugaboo, Bulgari, Burberry, BVLGARI, Calvin Klein, Canada Goose, Caroline Constas, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, CELINE, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, Chloe, Chopard, CHRISTHOPHE ROBIN, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Common Projects, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, De Beers, Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, DYSON, Emilio Pucci, ERDEM, ERGOBABY, Ermenegildo Zegna, Ethan K, Eton, Fendi, GHD, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, Hearts on Fire, HEAT MAKES SENSE, Hermès, HERVE LEGER, HUGO BOSS, Isabel Marant, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, Jason Wu, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, JW ANDERSON, Kenzo, Kiton, Kors, LA CONTRIE, La Perla, LANA JEWELRY, Lanvin, Le Creuset, Le Mystere, LEONOR GREYL, LIVING PROOF, Loewe, Loro Piana, LOUIS VUITTON, LOUISE GALVIN, M2Malletier, Mackenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, MAJE, MALIN + GOETZ, Manolo Blahnik, MARCELO BURLON, Mark Cross, Marni, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, MASON PEARSON, Maxi Cosi, MCM, Michael Kors, Michael Michael Kors, Michele, Mikimoto, Missoni, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Monse, Mont Blanc, MOROCCAN OIL, Movado, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne ⋕22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Off-White, Oscar De La Renta, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Piaget, PIERRE BALMAIN, PIERRE CORTHAY, Pomellato, Prada, Proenza Schouler, PRORASO, PSWL, R+CO, RAINCRY, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ray Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Vivier, Roland Mouret, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Salvatore Ferragamo, Samsonite, Sandro, Sara Battaglia, Sara Lanzi, SARAH POTEMPA, Sea, Saks Fifth Avenue, Shinola, SIMONE ROCHA, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, STRIVECTIN OPERATING COMPANY, Sydney Evan, T by Alexander Wang, T3, TED GIBSON & CO, Thakoon, The Row, Thom Browne, Tod's, TOMAS MAIER, Tumi, UGG, UPPAbaby, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vetements, Victoria Beckham, Vionnet, Vitamix, WACOAL, Wolford, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Zimmermann.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

The Saks Friends & Family, which is 25% off, usually starts the first week in April, so I will be waiting for that!


----------



## sammix3

BalenciagaKitte said:


> The Saks Friends & Family, which is 25% off, usually starts the first week in April, so I will be waiting for that!



Do you know if Sandro is included?  I want to say it was last year.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

sammix3 said:


> Do you know if Sandro is included?  I want to say it was last year.


I am not sure but I think it will probably be the same as last year.


----------



## shibainu

For Today


----------



## jill39

Is Gucci always excluded?


----------



## goldenfountain

jill39 said:


> Is Gucci always excluded?


I just spoke to a Saks customer services assistant this morning and they confirmed that Gucci is always excluded from their promotions & codes..HTH!


----------



## innerpeace85

jill39 said:


> Is Gucci always excluded?


Some of the Gucci items are included in the current gift card event:
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Gucci/Shoes/shop/_/N-1z12vmjZ52k0s7/Ne-6lvnb6
You can see under the shoe pics "Gift Card Event eligible".


----------



## Quigs

*Saks Friends & Family: 25% Off Select Styles*
*Sale is 4/3/19 through 4/7/19 and on Saks.com from 12:01 ET on 4/1/19 through 4/7/19 at 11:59pm (ET)*
*This sale represents percentage off original prices. Selected merchandise only. Not all departments included in sale. Not all departments in all Saks Fifth Avenue stores. Intermediate markdowns may have occurred prior to this sale. No adjustments to prior purchases unless merchandise is marked down within 7 days of being purchased at full price. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores in Canada or Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores. All HBC associates and those shopping on Saks accounts earning a discount are not eligible. Prices at saks.com already reflect reduction. Sale is 4/3/19 through 4/7/19 and on Saks.com from 12:01 ET on 4/1/19 through 4/7/19 at 11:59pm (ET). **For eligible purchases made with the SaksFirst Credit Card in Saks Fifth Avenue stores, catalogs and at saks.com. During this event, SaksFirst members will earn 2 base points plus 4 bonus points per eligible dollar spent from $1 to $4999, 4 base points plus 8 bonus points per eligible dollar spent from $5000 to $9999, and 6 base points plus 12 bonus points per eligible dollar spent thereafter, based on your calendar year-to-date net purchases. Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, corporate gifts and gift card purchases are not eligible for this bonus points event. Certain exclusions including some designer and licensed departments, salon products and services, alterations, restaurants, taxes, gratuities and delivery charges apply. See Style Advisor for full list of exclusions. Offer valid in Saks Fifth Avenue stores from 4/3/19 to 4/7/19 and on saks.com from 4/1/19 at 12:01 AM (ET) through 4/7/19 at 11:59 PM (ET). Friends & Family and Triple Points Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim Shoes, Acne, Alaia Sunglasses, Alexander Wang Shoes and Handbags, Alexis Bittar, Alo, Yoga, All Things Mochi, Amoressa, Misook, Anita Ko, Annette Ferdinandsen, Antik Batik, APC, ATM, Balenciaga, Baume Et Mercier, Barbour, Birkenstock Shoes, Bonobos, Botkier Handbags, Bulgari Watches, Cartier Watches & Jewelry, Castaner Shoes, Celine Handbags, Chanel Handbags, Chanel RTW, Chanel Sunglasses, Chanel Watches, Chiara Ferragni Shoes, Chopard Watches, Chloe Sunglasses, Christian Dior Watches, Christian Louboutin Handbags and Shoes, Cole Haan Shoes, Coach Handbags and Shoes, Cult Gaia Handbags =, David Webb, De Grisogono, Del Toro Shoes, Dinh Van, Disney, Dita Sunglasses, Dior Sunglasses, FAO Schwarz, Fendi Sunglasses, Franck Muller Watches, Frye Shoes and Handbags, Furla Handbags, Graff, Gucci Sunglasses and Watches, Givenchy Sunglasses, Hanro, Havianas, H Stern, Hearts on Fire, Hermes Watches, Holly Dyment, Hunter Rain & Quilts, IRO Shoes, Jellycat, Jimmy Choo Sunglasses, Katkim, Kate Spade Handbags and Shoes, Kenzo Kids, Lana Jewelry, Lelet NY, Lionel, L’Agence, Lilly Pulitzer Kids, Loewe, Louis Vuitton, Louqet, Luana Handbags, Madeworn, Maison Labiche, Marc by Marc Jacobs Shoes, Martin Katz, Mattel, Max Mara Sunglasses, Mercedes Castillo Shoes, Messika, Mini Rodini, MiraclesSuit, Missoni Swim, Michael Michael Kors Handbags and Shoes, Moncler Kids, Monica Vinader, Moschino Handbags, Moussy, Moynat, MZ Wallace Handbags, Nikos Koulis, Noor Fares, Nununu, Oliver Peoples Sunglasses, Of Rare Origin, Off White Underwear, Palm Angels, PE Nation, Piaget Jewelry and Watches, Pomellato, R13, Rag & Bone Men’s, Rahaminkov Diamonds, Rayban Sunglasses, Re/Done, Rebecca Minkoff Handbags, Rene Escobar, Renee Lewis, Repossi, Robert Procop, Roller Rabbit, Sam Edelman, Saint Laurent, Shamballa, SJP Shoes, See by Chloe Handbags, Sophia Webster Shoes, Swell, Sydney Evan, Tabbah Jewelry, TDE Handbags, Tom Ford Sunglasses, Tomasz Donocik, Tory Burch Shoes and Swim, Tumi, Vanessa Arizaga, Vhernier, Via Spiga Shoes, Vineyard Vines, Vince Shoes, Zimmermann Double Points Inclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are included) Celine RTW, Dior RTW and Accessories, Fendi, Givenchy, Gucci Men’s, Women’s and Men’s Accessories and Handbags, Miu MIu, Prada RTW, Handbags and Accessories


----------



## octnybride

thank you for posting the exclusions- I was planning to go to the store TODAY (I usually go the store only during F&F to try on sunglasses) but it seems every designer is excluded now! 

Previously I was able to get Chanel and Fendi sunnies (most recent) and I really need a new pair this season. Is it better to ask what designers are included?


----------



## Quigs

You're welcome.  I've also purchased designer sunglasses during F&F in the past.  Just for the heck of it  you might try calling the sunglasses dept of your local Saks and inquire if they are included in F&F.  It can't hurt!


----------



## ocean82

I just received this one in the mail.

A gift toward your women's handbag purchase

$150 off toward $750 purchase
$350 off toward $1000 purchase

Valid now thru May 1, 2019

Online Code: 6483678888

Excludes some designer collections, pre-order items...

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## lulilu

Any current codes?


----------



## hokatie

There is current deal on gift card at Saks now. Buy $300 gift card get $50 or $150 get $20.


----------



## amarilvlover

ocean82 said:


> I just received this one in the mail.
> 
> A gift toward your women's handbag purchase
> 
> $150 off toward $750 purchase
> $350 off toward $1000 purchase
> 
> Valid now thru May 1, 2019
> 
> Online Code: 6483678888
> 
> Excludes some designer collections, pre-order items...
> 
> Happy shopping!!!



This worked on a YSL toy loulou, but mine was a defect so I ended returning it


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone know when Saks public sale starts  ??


----------



## monksmom

20% OFF (including Beauty)
Online Code: *6636855542
Expires 5/14/2019 @ 11:59 p.m. (ET)
Please post when claimed. Thank you.*


----------



## amarilvlover

Didn’t work on a toy loulou


----------



## Chrissy131

20% off 6635737063


----------



## goblue88

Chrissy131 said:


> 20% off 6635737063


Used, thank you!


----------



## ocean82

Up to $800 off- Online only - Ends Sunday

Use Code 6764365216


----------



## CrazyCool01

When does Second markdown happen ??


----------



## Anesthestia

CrazyCool01 said:


> When does Second markdown happen ??


There's usually a second markdown? Didn't know! Is that a common occurence during sales when sale items don't sell out?


----------



## Jay 45

Anesthestia said:


> There's usually a second markdown? Didn't know! Is that a common occurence during sales when sale items don't sell out?


Yes, usually second 50%, third 60% and final 70% (although not much left then)


----------



## Jay 45

CrazyCool01 said:


> When does Second markdown happen ??


I heard next markdown is second week of June - but please let me know if anyone hears otherwise


----------



## Anesthestia

Jay 45 said:


> I heard next markdown is second week of June - but please let me know if anyone hears otherwise


Thanks for this! If I notice the markdown before anyone else does, I’ll come back and update.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anesthestia said:


> Thanks for this! If I notice the markdown before anyone else does, I’ll come back and update.


Any updates on second markdown any one ? Bergdorf, barneys have amazing sale while saks too slow in marking down ??


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any updates on second markdown any one ? Bergdorf, barneys have amazing sale while saks too slow in marking down ??


Ok new code just for today though (online only) SUMMERSF for upto 175$ off


----------



## CrazyCool01

Markdowns are now on !!! Upto 70% off now


----------



## Jay 45

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any updates on second markdown any one ? Bergdorf, barneys have amazing sale while saks too slow in marking down ??


Second markdown today at Saks


----------



## galex101404

Anyone know when the next Saks Gift card event will happen in store?

Also, do purchases at Fendi inside Saks qualify for gift cards? Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Anyone have a saks 20% code to share? Please PM me thanks!


----------



## codextooth

I'm also looking for 20% code that works on beauty/fragrance. Please PM me if you would like to share.

Thanks!


----------



## tw3nty2

codextooth said:


> I'm also looking for 20% code that works on beauty/fragrance. Please PM me if you would like to share.
> 
> Thanks!


same here kindly share if you’ll not use it


----------



## Lululola

20 pct off. Use Code *6824087231*


----------



## codextooth

Lululola said:


> 20 pct off. Use Code *6824087231*


Missed it. Used. 

Anyone have another to share? Please PM instead. Thanks!


----------



## MoonAngel22

Use code: 6826061499 for 20% off including beauty. Note certain designers are excluded.

Please post when used.


----------



## WINNIELAI63

MoonAngel22 said:


> Use code: 6826061499 for 20% off including beauty. Note certain designers are excluded.
> 
> Please post when used.


used. thank you


----------



## <3juicy

20%
6822943971


----------



## codextooth

10% off including beauty. Ends July 2. 

6645473949


----------



## codextooth

Does anyone have a 20% code they're not using? please PM.

Thank you!


----------



## ppmaster

20% off
6807922537
Please post when used.


----------



## Appletini10

ppmaster said:


> 20% off
> 6807922537
> Please post when used.



Looks like someone already used it  Does anyone else have a 20% off they can PM me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## yoyo1135

Appletini10 said:


> Looks like someone already used it  Does anyone else have a 20% off they can PM me? Thanks so much in advance!


DM you already


----------



## Appletini10

yoyo1135 said:


> DM you already


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## yoyo1135

20%OFF CODE 6807533854
could use on BEAUTY also, ends tonight (7/18 at 11:59 ET)


----------



## LV_BB

If someone could DM me a code I would really appreciate it


----------



## ReneeR13

I am looking for a code if someone wouldn't mind DMing me or posting! Thank you!


----------



## meichou

I missed out on the $300 off code, expired yesterday at 11:59 ET. I live in San Francisco. Thought I have till midnight here to use the code, especially with the code being LOVESF. Bummer!! Anyone has a 20% promo code or know when will saks have another one of their $300 (or more) discount code promo? Thank you in advance. I want to get the Loewe puzzle bag in small.


----------



## ang3lina33

Anyone have a 20% off code I can use? Please PM.. thank you to all in advance


----------



## ceciliaa

Saks August Gift Card Event


----------



## Himeji

ceciliaa said:


> Saks August Gift Card Event


I missed the gift card event...
Do you know how many times a year they have this promo?


----------



## ocean82

Use Code 7034642546


----------



## fally

*Two Promo Codes Below*

*FALL19 get 10% off including beauty / fragrance
SALE19  get 30% off one item, 40% off two items, or 50% off three or more items ******applicable on final sale items only*


----------



## ocean82

$50 off toward $200 on beauty purchase

valid from today until 09/10/2019

code: 6859036251

Happy shopping!


----------



## arcana

ocean82 said:


> $50 off toward $200 on beauty purchase
> 
> valid from today until 09/10/2019
> 
> code: 6859036251
> 
> Happy shopping!



Used! Thank you very much!


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have a 20% or + code? Please PM me. thank you


----------



## ocean82

$50 off toward $350

$150 off toward $750

It's good from now to 9/22/19

code: 6922890826

Please post once claimed. 

Happy shopping


----------



## monksmom

20% Off (including Beauty)Code: *7158431982
Expires 9/20/2019@ 11:59 p.m. ET
Please post when claimed. Thank you.*


----------



## juicypinkglam

monksmom said:


> 20% Off (including Beauty)Code: *7158431982
> Expires 9/20/2019@ 11:59 p.m. ET
> Please post when claimed. Thank you.*


just used thanks very much!!!


----------



## Sophie Wong

Any one has Saks Fifth Avenue sales? Please PM to recommend to me, thanks in advance.


----------



## am2022

ooh would like 20% off too.. shouldn't be buying moncler coat.. i need a peloton more than anything.. why oh why does the peloton cost as much as the moncler?  ( i know it should be the other way around but)


----------



## codextooth

I am always looking for 20% off code too. Guys how do you get saks to send you the 20% codes??? I spend so much money with them and I feel like I no longer get them anymore!


----------



## scivolare

Any codes available with no brand exclusions? I know F&F is going on, but of course what I want isn't a part of it.


----------



## monksmom

20% Off (including Beauty) code: 
*7429018843*
Expires 10/14/2019 @ 11:59 p.m. ET
Designer exclusions apply.
Please post when claimed. Thank you.


----------



## codextooth

monksmom said:


> 20% Off (including Beauty) code:
> *7429018843*
> Expires 10/14/2019 @ 11:59 p.m. ET
> Designer exclusions apply.
> Please post when claimed. Thank you.


Used. thank you.


----------



## ocean82

Up to $200 off

Use code: 7582771494


----------



## FeistyLady

In desperate need of a promo code, please!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Mobile App Exclusive: 15% OFF your Full Price Purchase | Use Code SAKSAPPSF
I am sure there are exclusions. This ends Monday 11/11.
I could not find other details online, but maybe this will help someone.


----------



## lesAdrets

Saks through Nov. 14, code *NOV19SF*


----------



## abl13

Are there limitations on the gift card (other than when you can use it)? I can't tell but don't want to make the purchase if I'm stuck with a $400 card I won't be able to use.


----------



## monksmom

Please post when claimed. Thank you.







 Code: 7955540546

*We will take 20% off your order when you enter promotional code 7955540546 at checkout on saks.com through 11/17/2019 at 11:59pm (ET). Not valid on pre-order items. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Excludes Saks Fifth Avenue stores, Saks OFF 5TH stores, saksoff5th.com, gift card, charitable items and Saks employee purchases. Designer exclusions apply. (See below.) Code valid for one-time use only. No adjustments to prior purchases. Promotion may be suspended or terminated at any time.

Designer exclusions (certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Détacher, ACNE, Acne Studios, Aesop, Agnelle, Agnona, Akris, Akris punto, ALES GROUP USA, ALEU RESEARCH LABS, ALTHEA, Alexander McQueen, Alexander Wang, AMI, Ann Demeulemeester, Anya Hindmarch, Aquilano Rimondi, Attico, Azzedine Alaïa, BABY ZEN, Balenciaga, Balmain, BASIC RESEARCH, Barbour, BASQ, Baume & Mercier, BELLNE, BLISSTRIBUTION, BLUE LAGOON, Borgo De Nor, Bottega Veneta, BOYY, Bric's, Brunello Cucinelli, Bucheron, Bugaboo, Bulgari, Burberry, BVLGARI, Calvin Klein, Canada Goose, Caroline Constas, Cartier, Cédric Charlier, CELINE, Chanel, Chantelle, Charvet, CHELLA, Chloé, Chopard, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Cinoh, Clarisonic, CLARK'S BOTANICALS, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Common Projects, Creatures of the Wind, David Yurman, De Beers, Dolce & Gabbana, Dries Van Noten, DYSON, EARTHEN, EC SCOTT GROUP, Emilio Pucci, ERDEM, ERGOBABY, Ermenegildo Zegna, Ethan K, Eton, Fendi, FUSION BRANDS, Gianvito Rossi, Giuseppe Zanotti, Givenchy, Gucci, Haider Ackermann, HAMPTON SUN, HANKY PANKY, Hanro, HEALTH MOVE, Hearts on Fire, Hermès, Herno, HERVE LEGER, HOME SKINOVATIONS, HUGO BOSS, Isabel Marant, ISAIA, Issey Miyake, IWC, Jaeger Lecouture, Jason Wu, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo, Jonathan Simkhai, Junya Watanabe, JW ANDERSON, Kenzo, Kiton, Kors, LA CONTRIE, La Perla, LANA JEWELRY, Lanvin, Le Creuset, Le Mystere, Loro Piana, LOUIS VUITTON, M2Malletier, Mackenzie-Childs, Maclaren, Maison Margiela, MAJE, Manolo Blahnik, MARCELO BURLON, Mark Cross, Marni, Marques'Almeida, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, MCM, Michael Kors, MICHAEL Michael Kors, Michele, Mikimoto, Missoni, Miu Miu, MONCLER, Monique L'huillier Bridal, Monse, Mont Blanc, Movado, MOYNAT, MSGM, Narciso Rodriguez, Natori, Nina Ricci, Nocturne ⋕22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, The North Face, Nuna, Off-White, Oscar de la Renta, Palm Angels, Peter Pilotto, Piaget, PIERRE BALMAIN, PIERRE CORTHAY, Pomellato, Prada, Proenza Schouler, PSWL, Puiforcat, QIORA, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ray-Ban, Rick Owens, Rick Owens Lilies, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Rochas, Roger Dubuis, Roger Vivier, Roland Mouret, The Row, Sacai, Saint Laurent, Saint Louis, Salvatore Ferragamo, Samsonite, Sandro, Sara Battaglia, Sara Lanzi, Saks Fifth Avenue, SHADY DAY, Shinola, SIMONE ROCHA, SKINNYMED, SKYN ICELAND, Spanx, Stella McCartney, Stokke, Sydney Evan, Tag Heuer,TANYA JONES, Thakoon, Tiffany & Co, Thom Browne, Tod's, TOMAS MAIER, Tumi, UGG, UPPAbaby, Vacheron Constantin, Valentino, Venus et Fleur, Vera Wang Bridal, Versace, Vetements, Victoria Beckham, Vionnet, Vitamix, WACOAL, WELLQUEST, Wolford, Zegna, Zero + Maria Cornejo, Z BIGATTI LABS, Zimmermann.


----------



## ocean82

20 % off

code: 7956585888


----------



## ocean82

Use Code *7340214835*









Style Advisor: scan the bar code above or enter code
*7360813326* at checkout.








 

 

 

 

 

 
+Free Shipping every day, no minimum purchase required. See site for details.

*NOT VALID ON PRE-ORDER. LIMIT OF FIVE PROMO CODES PER ORDER. Valid through December 11, 2019 at 11:59 pm (ET). You must present this email at a Saks Fifth Avenue store to receive discount. Enter promotional code 7340214835 at checkout for saks.com and catalog purchases. Offer and code valid once per customer. Not valid at Saks Fifth Avenue OFF 5TH stores or saksoff5th.com. Full value of coupon must be used at time of purchase. Receive $50 off your $250 purchase, $100 off your $500 purchase is for promotional purposes only, without money or other value given in exchange, and is non-transferable. This offer cannot be applied as credit to previous purchases. Coupon may not be redeemed for cash or used as payment or credit toward Saks Fifth Avenue credit card accounts. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Discount is applied to all items purchased and is not adjustable for returns. Excludes Beauty & Fragrance. Excludes some designer collections, leased collections, pre-order items, charitable items, gift card and Saks employee purchases. 

Designer Exclusions (Certain categories of merchandise are excluded): 3.1 Phillip Lim, A Détacher, Acne Studios, Acqua Di Parma, Aesop, AGOLDE, Agraria, Akris, Alaïa, Alexander McQueen, Alexandre Vauthier, ALTHEA, Amina Muaddi, Ann Demeulemeester, Annick Goutal, Anthousa, AQUIESSE, Aromatherapy Associates, Artica Arbox, Azzedine Alaia, Baby Zen, Balenciaga, BASIC RESEARCH, basq, Beaumont Kitchen, Belle Fleur, Birkenstock, Blisstribution, BLUE LAGOON, Bobbi Brown, Bond No. 9 New York, Borgo de Nor, BARBOUR,Bottega Veneta, , BPI, Bric's, BRIGGS & RILEY, Brunello Cucinelli, Bucheron, Buffo, Bugaboo, Burberry, Bvlgari, By Any Other Name, By Terry, BY142, Byredo, Canada Goose, Canyon Ranch, CARON, Cartier, Carven, Casa Tua, Cédric Charlier, CELINE, Cellcosmet Switzerland, Centerplate, CHANEL, Chantecaille, Chantelle, Charvet , Chella, Chloé, Christophe Robin, Christian Dior, Christian Louboutin, Christopher Kane, Chuda, CINOH, Clarins, Clarisonic, Clark's Botanicals, Clinique, Clive Christian, Coach, Commando, Comme des Garcons, Common Projects, Creation Mathias, Creatures of the Wind, Creed, Crockett & Jones, CULT & COMMERCE, Cult Gaia, David Yurman, De Beers, Diana Vreeland, Dior, Diptyque, Dog Generation, Dolce & Gabbana, Donna Karan, Dries Van Noten, DUC DE VERVINS, Dyson, EB Florals, EIDOS, Elizabeth Arden, Ergobaby, Ermenegildo Zegna, Erno Laszlo, Estée Lauder, Eton, Ex Nihilo, FaceGym, Farmaesthetics, Fear of God, Fendi, Ferragamo, FIKA, Filson, Fina Firenze, Frederic Fekkai, Ganni, GARY FARN, GIEFFE, Giorgio Armani, Givenchy, GLAMOUR, GO SMILE, GRILLE 5115, Gucci, Guerlain, Haider Ackermann, Hampton Sun, Hanky Panky, Hanro, Heron Preston, Hermès, Herno, Herve Leger, HUGO BOSS, Indie Lee, Ioma, IRIS NATION, Isabel Marant, Isabel Marant Etoile, ISAIA, IWC, Jaeger Lecouture, Jack Black, Jason Wu, Jay Strongwater, Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo, JINsoon, Jo Malone London, John Donato Salon, John Hardy, JOHN LOBB, Jonathan Simkhai, Juliska, JUICEBAR, Juicy Couture, Junya Watanabe, Kate Spade New York, Kenzo, Kiehls Since 1851, Kilian, Kiton, Kors, La Mer, La Perla, La Prairie, Ladurée, L'Agence, LANA JEWELRY, Lancer, Lancôme, Lanvin, Laura Mercier, Laurice & Co., Le Creuset, Le Labo, Le Mystere, Leaf & Rusher, LENA, Loewe, L'Oreal, Loro Piana, Louis Vuitton, Luminess LP, Luxcon Group, Mackage , MacKenzie-Childs, Maclaren, MADELINE BETH, Maison Francis Kurkdjian, Maison Margiela, Malin + Goetz, Manuel Canovas, Marc Jacobs, Marcolin, Marcelo Burlon, Mario Badescu, Marques'Almeida, Martinez, Mary Katrantzou, Maxi Cosi, MDSolar Sciences, Michael Kors, MICHAEL Michael Kors, Michele Watches, Mikimoto, MINE DESIGN, MISTER G PELLETTERIE, Miu Miu, MODE ET PARFUMS, Molton Brown, Moncler, Monse, Moschino, Movado, MOYNAT, Mugler, MZ Wallace, Napoleon Perdis, Narciso Rodriguez, NARS, Natori, Natura Bissé, Nest Fragrances, NICHE MARKETING, Nicole Benisti, Nina Ricci, Nocturne #22, Noir Kei Ninomiya, Nuna, Nurse Jamie, Off-White, Omorovicza, Orlane, Oscar de la Renta, OY-L, P&G PRESTIGE PRODUCTS, Palm Angels, PARIS TEXAS, Patchology, Penhaligon's, Phace Bioactive, Piaget, Prada, Prada Sport, Pusateri's, Qiora, Ralph Lauren Collection, Ralph Lauren Puiforcat, Purple Label, RéVive, Rick Owens, Rimowa, Roberto Cavalli, Robert Piguet, Rochas, Rodial, RODIN olio lusso, Roger Dubuis, ROI DU LAC, Roma Industries, ROTATE, ROYCE, S.F.A. RESTAURANT, Sacai, Safilo, Saint Laurent, The Salon Project by Joel Warren, Saint Louis, Samsonite , Sapelo, Sara Lanzi, Sea, SELECTIVE, Serge Lutens, Shinola, Shiseido, Sisley-Paris, SK-II, SKINNEY Medspa, Skyn Iceland, Sydney Evan, Smith & Cult, Spanx, Stokke, Strathberry, Supergoop!, Susanne Kaufmann, Swarovski, Tammy Tender, Tamotsu, Thakoon, The North Face, The Row, Thierry Mugler, Thom Browne, Tibi, Tiffany & Co. , TOCCA, Tom Ford, Tonya Jones SalonSpa, Tory Burch, Trish McEvoy, Tumi, Ugg, Uma, UPPABaby, Vacheron Constantin, Valentino, Valmont, VEJA, Venus et Fleur, VERGE, Versace, Vetements, Viktor&Rolf, Vitamix, Wacoal, Wolford, Yves Saint Laurent, Zimmermann.


----------



## partialtopink

Not really a code request, but can someone post or DM me a 70% off link? I think they went out today. Didn't get mine yet.


----------



## snibor

partialtopink said:


> Not really a code request, but can someone post or DM me a 70% off link? I think they went out today. Didn't get mine yet.


I have never been able to send links in past years.  I’ve often tried posting in the forum and it never worked.  In the past, others couldn’t post it either.


----------



## Styleanyone

https://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?N=15...21139&site_refer=EML22601PROMSALE1225&PA=TRUE
See it it working?


----------



## Styleanyone

Not working



Styleanyone said:


> https://m.saks.com/eSearch.jsp?N=15...21139&site_refer=EML22601PROMSALE1225&PA=TRUE
> See it it working?


----------



## partialtopink

I think the sale is 70% off now.


----------



## lulilu

One time 20% off code:  *8234267831*


----------



## monksmom

20% Off (including Beauty) code: 
*8232983728
Expires 01/15/2020 @11:59 P.M. ET
Designer Exclusions Apply.
Please post when claimed. Thank you.*


----------



## Typhooninboston

8234641746 20%off


----------



## randr21

Spend some get some.

Should include beauty, since I got the email from my beauty SA.

Thursday, January 23rd & Friday, January 24th

Receive a Saks electronic gift card with your purchase as follows: 
Spend $250- $499    Get $25
Spend $500- $999    Get $50
Spend $1000-$1999 Get $100
Spend $2000-$2999 Get $450
Spend $3000 & up   Get $700


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have 20 or 25% off code they’re not using? Please PM me. Thank you!


----------



## monksmom

20% Off Code (including Beauty):*9072578701*
Expires 02/25/2020 @ 11:59 P.M. ET
Designer exclusions apply.


----------



## minhasa

If anyone has a 20% off code could they please pm me? Tia!!!


----------



## shortxladie

Through 2/29/20, use code SHOPNOWSF for $100 off $400, $200 off $800, $300 off $1200, $400 off $1600. Sign up for Rakuten cash back and get additional 10% back, and Extra $10 with my link https://go.rakuten.com/MARIAN26126?eeid=44971


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know when friends and family will be?


----------



## ocean82

Saks Friends and Family starts online on Monday, 3/30
In stores on Wednesday, 4/1

Happy shopping!


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have 20% or 25% code they’re not using that works on beauty? Please PM me thanks!


----------



## Quigs

*Friends & Family Sale has started.*


----------



## Chubbychickens

Hi! Anyone got an extra code they are not using? Please PM me thanks!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Hi! Looking for a code if anyone has? Please PM thank you!


----------



## bhurry

Someone have a code that you don’t need?  I can use one right now


----------



## tatertot

They have a code for 50$ off 200$ and it includes brands such as YSL and Golden Goose. Code is HAPPYSF 

10% off for a new customer *WELCOMF5CIMX *


----------



## codextooth

Anyone have 20% off code they’re not using? Please PM me. Thank you


----------



## codextooth

10% off (including beauty)

3737065073
4795520578


----------



## Elle Candy

Anyone has a 20% off code? Please PM me. Thanks!!


----------



## tatertot

10% off ‌*4051080263*


----------



## Styleanyone

10% off (including beauty)
1973178950


----------



## ocean82

20% off

USE CODE ‌8726351245


----------



## bhurry

Anyone else have 20% code for saks, let me know.  Thanks


----------



## Etincelle

If anyone else has a code, I’d love a PM, thank you!


----------



## tatertot

20% off, one time use, certain designer restrictions  *1791676093*


----------



## Styleanyone

10%off code: 7069254276


----------



## shirley_xoxo

10% off, one time, ‌4134682744


----------



## ocean82

20% off

USE CODE ‌3123238482


----------



## elvanlin

Anyone else have 20% code for saks,Please PM. Thank you


----------



## NicoleNY

I am also in need of a 20% off code if available. A PM would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tatertot

Single use 20% off, some brand restrictions  *9100870050 *


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just ordered a YSL bag from Saks 5th Avenue and placed the order over the phone. When their order taker asked me if I had a discount code, I said I thought it was 20% or something like it (because I couldn't find the discount code online).  Anyway, she said great and placed my order!  Bottom line: if you place the order over the phone they seem to honor any discount you give them! lol

I wish I had said 30%.


----------



## lulilu

CODE ‌8266683660 good for 20% off online today.  (Sorry for the late notice.)


----------



## lulilu

CODE ‌8266683660 still good today.


----------



## monksmom

SAKS 20% Off Code: 7507783176
Designer exclusions. Expires July 17, 2020, 11:59 p.m. ET


----------



## scivolare

Anyone have any codes?

thanks!


----------



## mandabeezy

Anyone know when Friends and Family starts?


----------



## Sophie Wong

Anyone got discount codes recently?


----------



## ocean82

> USE CODE *‌3918933099*​
> 
> ​


----------



## shortxladie

Ordered a YSL Lou camera bag on Saks Fifth Ave. Saved a total of $380, or 27% off retail. Used FASHIONSF code to get $275 off $1000 (ends 10/9/2020) and 8% cash back from Rakuten.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Anyone have a Saks code available?
TIA!


----------



## ocean82

15% off for Beauty and Frangrance - online today only 11/16/2020

code: SCENT15SF


----------



## Sophie Wong

Any one has saks in store coupon or code?


----------



## LaitauChocolat

Does anyone know what the Christmas promo will be like? Will there be any upcoming discounts before then?


----------



## foxgal

Just scored a Staud mini Bisset 66% off at Saks off 5th PLUS an extra 20% off with code BAGEXTRA. Not sure how long or on what products this code works for....but hurry!


----------



## ocean82

20% off (including Beauty). End tonight



> USE CODE *‌9529193278*​


----------



## Sophie Wong

can any one share Saks in-store coupon $125 off $500?


----------



## noellesmommy

I just got a Saks code in my email inbox today for 25% off "as thanks for being part of the Saks family." Unfortunately it's a unique code, and doesn't work for all items (I tried several)...but I'm super excited because it did work on a pair of Ferragamo Varas that I've had my eye on for months now! Just wanted to give a heads up to be on the lookout for it in your email, because although it was a unique code, my guess is that many people received this discount. Happy shopping!


----------



## <3juicy

noellesmommy said:


> I just got a Saks code in my email inbox today for 25% off "as thanks for being part of the Saks family." Unfortunately it's a unique code, and doesn't work for all items (I tried several)...but I'm super excited because it did work on a pair of Ferragamo Varas that I've had my eye on for months now! Just wanted to give a heads up to be on the lookout for it in your email, because although it was a unique code, my guess is that many people received this discount. Happy shopping!



thanks for posting! Was gonna ignore it until I saw your post


----------



## chanelptht

I have saks code 25% off one full-price item that I’m not using. Today only 2442716338. Lots of designer exclusions though.


----------



## ocean82

> ​USE CODE *‌4475127101
> 
> TODAY - ONLINE ONLY*​


----------



## Sophie Wong

What's the coming new promotion for Beauty? Anyone knows?


----------



## Sophie Wong

Any one received saks coupon $125 off $500 recently? It will expire on Jan 22nd, can anyone share or DM? Thank you


----------



## Sophie Wong

wojcpol_0 said:


> I have multiple Saks codes. Who needs a private message please.


hello, have DM you for it.


----------



## maris.crane

I received the Saks $100 off $500 or $50 off $250 in the mail. Does anyone know if the Saks Canada deal works at the Dior concessions?


----------



## innerpeace85

Code -  *3522764891*


----------



## caseybc

Saks Handbag promo code: SHHB21SF. Lots of designer exclusions but it works for some of the YSL bags!


----------



## Sophie Wong

Any one receiving saks $125 off $500 can share the code? Thank you!


----------



## sparkledust

SGAPRILSF seems to be working now


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Any codes that will work on Zimmermann?


----------



## randr21

Promo now through Labor Day on sale items only. Buy 1 get 10% off, 2 get 15%, 3+ get 20%.

Code: GETMORE

Details on website. Certain designer exclusions.


----------



## Ljlj

Anyone has a code to share? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hachikoorias

Do these codes work on YSL bags? Any chance they will have promo on Black Friday?


----------



## octnybride

Does anyone know if the Designer exclusions for all the various Saks promos change? There's a gift card event beginning tomorrow but when I went in store over the weekend, the SA said they don't know the exclusions until the day the promotion goes live. And if I get a gift card, can I use it towards Chanel/BV etc? In the past I was able to but that was years ago. Thanks!


----------



## Hachikoorias

are the black friday deals better than the yearly sales?


----------



## Jay 45

octnybride said:


> Does anyone know if the Designer exclusions for all the various Saks promos change? There's a gift card event beginning tomorrow but when I went in store over the weekend, the SA said they don't know the exclusions until the day the promotion goes live. And if I get a gift card, can I use it towards Chanel/BV etc? In the past I was able to but that was years ago. Thanks!


Hi! They do change. YSL and Valentino are both included this time but were not included in the spend/save event last week.
I was told yes I could use the gift card towards a Chanel purchase at leased boutique within Saks.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Just


Jay 45 said:


> Hi! They do change. YSL and Valentino are both included this time but were not included in the spend/save event last week.
> I was told yes I could use the gift card towards a Chanel purchase at leased boutique within Saks.


Does this include LV as well? Can I use a gift card for any LV purchase?


----------



## jasz130

Hachikoorias said:


> Just
> 
> Does this include LV as well? Can I use a gift card for any LV purchase?


Yes you can. I usually use my gift card towards LV.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Thanks! Would this Saks gift card be a better deal than wait for the Ssense sale? Anyone?


----------



## Hachikoorias

how much would YsL bags get discounted from ssense black friday? Thanks


----------



## atelierforward

Apologies if this has already been posted, but does anyone know which designers are excluded when you sign up for the SaksFirst credit card and get 10% off your 1st shopping trip? They don't list which designers are excluded. Just this generic language "excludes some designer collections, some leased departments". I have several wish list items and but I want to avoid a bait and switch where I find out the items I want are excluded from the promotion, as it's a one-time discount. Thanks for any info anyone may have!


----------



## Frugalfinds

atelierforward said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but does anyone know which designers are excluded when you sign up for the SaksFirst credit card and get 10% off your 1st shopping trip? They don't list which designers are excluded. Just this generic language "excludes some designer collections, some leased departments". I have several wish list items and but I want to avoid a bait and switch where I find out the items I want are excluded from the promotion, as it's a one-time discount. Thanks for any info anyone may have!



I would contact an SA in the department/brand you want.  When I opened my card you could use the discount on Chanel, etc., but I doubt that is the case any longer.


----------



## atelierforward

Frugalfinds said:


> I would contact an SA in the department/brand you want.  When I opened my card you could use the discount on Chanel, etc., but I doubt that is the case any longer.


Thanks for the idea. Appreciate you responding!


----------



## jewel_ly

Ljlj said:


> Anyone has a code to share? Thanks in advance!


Hi LjLj If you use NOV21SF gives a FREE gift card.
$35-$700 Gift Card
Here's the details of the complimentary but the code is not given there in their website. Just use the code NOV21SF and it will show applied in your checkout and automatically add the below.








						Saks Fifth Avenue $150 GIFT CARD PROMOTION
					

Get free shipping and returns on Saks Fifth Avenue $150 GIFT CARD PROMOTION at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Saks Fifth Avenue promo-egc and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## saligator

I am hoping to find at least a 20% Friends/Family or otherwise sale on jewelry. They just had a great one right before xmas and now I found the piece I want. I know you can get 10% for email sign up, but I need 20 to make this piece work for me. Please post if you hear of any upcoming sales/private sales. Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

saligator said:


> I am hoping to find at least a 20% Friends/Family or otherwise sale on jewelry. They just had a great one right before xmas and now I found the piece I want. I know you can get 10% for email sign up, but I need 20 to make this piece work for me. Please post if you hear of any upcoming sales/private sales. Thanks!


I will follow this post, but I have found that any good deal at Saks excludes all the good designers.  I hope you find one you can use.


----------



## saligator

lulilu said:


> I will follow this post, but I have found that any good deal at Saks excludes all the good designers.  I hope you find one you can use.



Thanks. I ended up getting my purchase at another store.


----------



## Styleanyone

20% coupon. Please post after using it.


----------



## Madrose

Styleanyone said:


> 20% coupon. Please post after using it.


Claimed.  Thank you!!


----------



## Styleanyone

till April 30,2022


----------



## ColetteBlue

Does anyone know if there will be a code or extra % off sale for Memorial Day?


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone have a 20% off code? Need one for a bday gift. Tia!


----------



## myztic

Looking for a code as well…


----------



## kittykat07

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone have a 20% off code? Need one for a bday gift. Tia!



Code is 4425419223


----------



## lovefirey

kittykat07 said:


> Code is 4425419223


Thank you! Claimed


----------



## shopgirl1010

Anyone know when the next gift card event is?


----------



## lvr4shoes

shopgirl1010 said:


> Anyone know when the next gift card event is?


I came to ask this too.


----------



## LV_Nikky

Saks is having another gift card event from Aug 18 to Aug 20. Does anyone know if Chanel is included? I’m planning to purchase a WOC. 
Online, use code AUGGIFTSF at checkout
$35 Promotional Gift Card with your $250 purchase
$75 Promotional Gift Card with your $500 purchase
$150 Promotional Gift Card with your $1000 purchase
$450 Promotional Gift Card with your $2000 purchase
$700 Promotional Gift Card with your $3000 purchase


----------



## Styleanyone

@LV_Nikky, no Chanel items are included in the GC event. You can use the GC to buy Chanel items but only apply to in store Chanel purchases, no remote buy.You still can use GC for LV remotely.


----------



## LV_Nikky

Styleanyone said:


> @LV_Nikky, no Chanel items are included in the GC event. You can use the GC to buy Chanel items but only apply to in store Chanel purchases, no remote buy.You still can use GC for LV remotely.


Hi Styleanyone- sorry I’m confused. Can I buy Chanel and get a gift card or not? How about Gucci, will it be included in the gift card event?


----------



## lulilu

LV_Nikky said:


> Hi Styleanyone- sorry I’m confused. Can I buy Chanel and get a gift card or not? How about Gucci, will it be included in the gift card event?


No big name designers are ever included in these GC events.


----------



## Styleanyone

lulilu said:


> No big name designers are ever included in these GC events.


No Chanel


----------



## LV_Nikky

Thanks everyone! Do you have any tips or recommendation where I should buy a chanel to get discount or reward points?


----------



## Styleanyone

LV_Nikky said:


> Thanks everyone! Do you have any tips or recommendation where I should buy a chanel to get discount or reward points?


Chanel purchase counts the reward points only by using Saks credit card.


----------



## LV_Nikky

Styleanyone said:


> Chanel purchase counts the reward points only by using Saks credit card.


If I apply for a Saks credit card and get the 10% off coupon, can use the coupon to chanel items?


----------

